# Mallet Swap 2019



## Keebler1

*Welcome to the 2019 mallet swap.* I know we just did a mallet swap last year but some of us didn't get in on it. If this is your first swap glad you are here along with everyone else. This will be my first swap to take the lead on but my third swap to participate in. If you have any questions feel free to PM me or ask the group.

Object of the swap is to make a mallet of ay size and design you wish to send to your recipient. Hammers are welcome as well. Most also make a little extra goody to send with the main item but the extra isnt required.

*Participation in the thread weekly is a must*. As you are on more and more you will find we are a great group and are fun to chat with. Doesnt have to be swap related you can just post saying im here and on track if you want.

Dont post your project in the projects section till after reveal date and your recipient has a chance to post a pic here. Use 2019malletswap or 2019 mallet swap for your project post so we can find it.

*To sign up:*

Send your

Lumberjocks screen name

Real name

Mailing address

To the email below.

[email protected]

I will post your name at the bottom once I get it. If after a day or two you dont see your name PM me.

*Dates*:

*Participation email*: Saturday 9/21

*Finished Project Pic: * Thursday 11/7

*Ship Date:* Saturday 11/9

*Reveal Date*: Friday 11/15

If you arent finished by 11/7 but know you will ship on time send me an email or PM and let me know. If you dont participate in thread or send the finished pic will have to have your sender ship their items to your recipient.

International swappers are welcome to join.

If you want your recipient information sent to a different email than the email address you sent your participation email from send me an email(not PM) with the email you want it sent to.

Lets have some fun.

*Participants*:

Keebler1 *P* *S*
RichBolduc *P* *S*
Woodmaster1 *P* *S*
JohnMcClure *P* *S*
HokieKen *P* *S*
KelleyCrafts *P S*
Jeffswildwood *P* *S*
Mosquito *P* *S*
TEK73 *P* *S*
bmichs75DV *P* *S*
Tynewman *P* *S*
hairy *P* *S*
Bill Berklich *P* *S*
Thorbjorn88 *P* *S*
EarlS *P* *S*
d_sinsley *P* *S*
WallynSC *P* *S*
JD77 *P* *S*
WoodenDreams *P* *S*
GrantA
Duckmilk *P* *S*
Hungrypacman *P S*


----------



## RichBolduc

In. I got inspired from my last one and the ones I received.

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

I am going to be just watching for a while at least. The last mallet swap was one of my favorite swaps so if I get my shop organized by the sign up date, I may be a last minute entry.


----------



## Keebler1

Well hurry up. Lazy


----------



## Lazyman

BTW, You might want to add hammers as well. We have some people who do some metal work and in the last swap, I got a really cool one.


----------



## RichBolduc

Things you hit other things with.

Rich



> BTW, You might want to add hammers as well. We have some people who do some metal work and in the last swap, I got a really cool one.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Woodmaster1

I will be sending in an email. Kitchen cabinets finished, farmhouse table almost done and three drawers for a friend done and installed. So I have some time.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Things you hit other things with.


Ooh! If I could score a log, I could make a beetle

;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I've got some spalted pecan you're more than welcome to. Just gotta come get it. Lol

Rich


> Things you hit other things with.
> 
> Ooh! If I could score a log, I could make a beetle
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm in. Email to follow when I get to the computer. Thanks for starting it Keebler!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would make the ship date on Monday and reveal Friday. Everyone will be going crazy with a weekend in between.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, hammers work. I made what I thought were decent hammers in a mallet swap. A little Damascus plane rapper and a bigger happier made from scratch.

Some cool stuff should come out of this. Mallets are a pretty simple project so challenge yourself for sure. That's what it's all about.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Keebler1

> I would make the ship date on Monday and reveal Friday. Everyone will be going crazy with a weekend in between.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Everyone should recieve theirs by Saturday so we can reveal then. Monday shows to be veterans day and post office is closed. I could push ship date to 11/9 and complete photos to 11/8 then reveal Sat. 11/16. What do yall think?


----------



## Keebler1

Dave you're in on this swap correct?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Probably not, but if construction has started on my new shop by the sign-up date, I may jump in. I mean how tough can it be to stick a dowel through a 4×4?


----------



## Keebler1

Meant KelleyCrafts sorry Dave.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I'm in. E-mail to follow


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm in Keebler. Email sent.


----------



## TEK73

US only or international?


----------



## RichBolduc

International as always I'd guess. Just need to make sure who ever pulls your name is willing to ship wherever.

Rich


----------



## anthm27

You blokes want to hope EarlS joins up.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Things you hit other things with.
> 
> Ooh! If I could score a log, I could make a beetle
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


... how big a log do you need?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> ... how big a log do you need?


How big of a beetle to you want to swing?


----------



## Bluenote38

> ... how big a log do you need?
> 
> How big of a beetle to you want to swing?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well, once again I learned something. Those things are BIG! 20-30lbs? It's quite the persuader.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yeah, sometimes there's nothing like a gentle tap from a *really big* f'in hammer to persuade pieces to go together.


----------



## HokieKen

> US only or international?
> 
> - TEK73


How international TEK? We have had Canadian participants in several past swaps. That works okay. But shipping to some places can get really expensive really fast…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow, after getting mallets in the mallet swap, the surprise swap, as gifts and ones I made for me, I have an abundance of beaters. I even have one made from locust that is used only for beating ice bags. But during the last mallet swap I hurt my back carrying my lathe out to make a mallet and in turn had to rush to complete the swap after healing. I was unable to make the one I had designed. The bonus item is still in my shop unfinished.

Plus after missing the last two swaps, one due to time constraints and the other because I'm chicken, (don't want a headline saying "former retired Correctional Officer apprehended for mailing alcohol") I miss the swaps. Really miss reveal day.

With all that in mind, I'm back. Keebler, info to follow.

Why say two words like "I'm in" when 200 will do.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll ship anywhere… So if you have someone from a country that's a good distance away, feel free to just assign them to me if you want.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler, when do you plan to assign recipients/senders? Just didn't see it in the OP and it's something to consider since some people like to customize/personalize what they make.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Keebler, when do you plan to assign recipients/senders? Just didn t see it in the OP and it s something to consider since some people like to customize/personalize what they make.
> 
> - HokieKen


Maybe add a "progress pic" date.

E-mail sent!


----------



## HokieKen

Woo Hoo, Jeff's back, it's a party now!! ;-)

I'm with Rich, I don't mind shipping abroad (to some extent)... I'd just like to know if I need to limit the size/weight of the package and what to expect for shipping costs. Another reason for recipients/senders to be assigned kind of early on


----------



## Keebler1

Ill assign within a week of participation email deadline. If I do have international early I may assign them early so yall know well in advance


----------



## Keebler1

Anthm TEK internatuonal is welcome are yall in. Send me that email.


----------



## anthm27

Hmmm , I need to think about this for a while.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Be careful about all in. I labeled the knives I sent to Mads accurately, as the USPS clerk told me to, and it ended up costing USD40 in import duty for two knives.

That's on top of the shipping, which was pretty expensive. And the shipping back for the knife and sheath.


----------



## RichBolduc

I just ordered $115 worth of material for this swap… That should cover most of 2 items and I may do a 3rd.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

.


----------



## Geeph

I've not done a swap before, but sounds like fun. Looking forward to it!

Brian


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I just ordered $100 worth of material for this swap… That should cover 2 items and I may do a 3rd.


$100 is an awful lot of tubafor, Rich. ;-) Glad to see someone going over the top! Fuel-injected Super-Beetle!


----------



## HokieKen

Here are the projects from last year's mallet swap.


----------



## SMP

> Here are the projects from last year s mallet swap.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks, was just about to ask to see some examples to see if I am worthy of this exchange, sounds fun though.


----------



## HokieKen

> Here are the projects from last year s mallet swap.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Thanks, was just about to ask to see some examples to see if I am worthy of this exchange, sounds fun though.
> 
> - SMP


You are! These swaps are open to all skill levels. All we ask is that you do your best whether you're a seasoned pro or a green rookie


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I just ordered $115 worth of material for this swap… That should cover most of 2 items and I may do a 3rd.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


WOW I'm still in the what did I just do stage :<))

*THIS MY HELP SOME* :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

When Rich says "$115 worth of materials" that includes a couple of new turning tools ;-)


----------



## bndawgs

Debating on this one. I've got a few projects for the house that I need to do. Plus, I'm still stressed out over the last one. lol


----------



## RichBolduc

Nope… No tools (yet)... This is strictly 2 pieces of stock material… I have no need to get new turning tools at the moment.. Job benefits 

Rich



> I just ordered $100 worth of material for this swap… That should cover most of 2 items and I may do a 3rd.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc





> I just ordered $100 worth of material for this swap… That should cover 2 items and I may do a 3rd.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc





> When Rich says "$115 worth of materials" that includes a couple of new turning tools ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Fortunately, if I go the direction I'm thinking, I won't have to buy any materials on this one, I think I have them all on hand. Also job benefits ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

This was my first swap I ever did. I also bought a lathe just for this swap and was my first time using one. Totally fun and all experience levels more than welcome 

Rich



> Here are the projects from last year s mallet swap.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Thanks, was just about to ask to see some examples to see if I am worthy of this exchange, sounds fun though.
> 
> - SMP


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Thanks, was just about to ask to see some examples to see if I am worthy of this exchange, sounds fun though.
> - SMP


I looked at those and had second thoughts about my ability to hold my own in this swap. I think the real challenge is in creativity more than execution or skill. Hopefully 3 months is enough time to come up with something original. And then so many of those projects involved metalworking too! I'm liking the 4×4 and 3/4" dowel idea… but then I'd forever live with the guilt if Earl sent me a combination clock/mallet in return.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...I m liking the 4×4 and 3/4" dowel idea… but then I d forever live with the guilt if Earl sent me a *combination clock/mallet* in return.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Well, you just gave away my first idea…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I'm liking the 4×4 and 3/4" dowel idea…


Use a 1" dowel so you can put an artistic taper into it at the last second. Preferably with a butter knife or similarly unsuitable tool.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Fortunately, if I go the direction I m thinking, I won t have to buy any materials on this one, I think I have them all on hand. Also job benefits ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, nothing prettier then those fine Virginia woods. ;-))

Back in the spring we swapped enough for several dozen beautiful mallets!


----------



## HokieKen

Yes we did Jeff. My initial inklings are leaning more toward metal than wood though ;-) There will be some VA wood in there in some form or another though!


----------



## EarlS

I'm on the sidelines until we get moved and I get the shop set up.

If that goes well, I can borrow Dave's idea, but with a rustic twist, a branch for the handle and a hunk of log for the head. I'll leave the bark on as well so you have a nice rough surface to grip.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Newbies YES!!!!!

The mallet swap is probably the easiest swap we have. So many ways to skin this cat it's crazy. Do some research and see what you can do. The only thing I ask, and most here feel the same, is challenge yourself. Don't take it easy, do something that's new or something that will build a skill you feel you're lacking. That's the idea. Even for guys who think they are the best of the best like Kenny does, everyone needs to challenge themselves.


----------



## HokieKen

I would love to challenge myself but nothing is really challenging when you're this good. My latest self-challenge is trying to have more humility. And I'm crushing it! I'm probably the most humble person any of you will ever meet. Which is really impressive in a person that's so friggin' awesome.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're doing great Kenny.


----------



## Mosquito

Mallet swaps are still probably one of my favorites (and it's how these all started). Count me in


----------



## RichBolduc

Stop being an enabler Dave!!

Rich



> You're doing great Kenny.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## jeffswildwood

Teaser number one. My cat Dusty came to me and said, "hey Human, that squirrel is giving me a fit. I heard your in a mallet swap. Can you make me one to take care of that squirrel "? How could I resist, so I made him an oak squirrel-nut cracker, or is it a squirrel nut-cracker.










Either way, this is just to show for anyone considering to join how easy a mallet is. This took less then one minuet to make!


----------



## Mosquito

Kenny, you running for office? Just curious


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny's mom pays me $80 a month Rich to make him feel good about himself. She said that when he had to ride in the special short bus as a kid he's never really gotten over it. So I'm supposed to help him make himself feel good about himself.

Look, that's a lot to ask for out of $80 a month but I write off another $320 a month in charitable giving for the rest.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Kenny, you running for office? Just curious
> 
> - Mosquito


Unless office means "crab leg buffet" I dont think Kenny runs anywhere.


----------



## HokieKen

Did somebody say crab legs?!


----------



## HokieKen

I popped into the Habitat Restore on my lunch break. I'm ready to ship.


----------



## Mosquito

DIBS! ^


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet! Good job Kenny. Nice build. Way to go.


----------



## HokieKen

I was just kidding fellas. You see that $2.00 price tag?! I ain't got a Bolduc Budget for this thing!


----------



## RichBolduc

I wonder if I can get this expensed out as "R&D" materials…. hmmmm

Rich



> I was just kidding fellas. You see that $2.00 price tag?! I ain t got a Bolduc Budget for this thing!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> I wonder if I can get this expensed out as "R&D" materials…. hmmmm
> 
> Rich
> 
> I was just kidding fellas. You see that $2.00 price tag?! I ain t got a Bolduc Budget for this thing!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - RichBolduc


Expensed out with who? Your employer or your wife? ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Employer totally… "I want to try something out on this thing we're developing….."

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Nah. If you tell him you're going to do something, he'll know something's up.


----------



## TEK73

> US only or international?
> 
> - TEK73
> 
> How international TEK? We have had Canadian participants in several past swaps. That works okay. But shipping to some places can get really expensive really fast…
> 
> - HokieKen


Quite international - Norway, not as far awaynas the other side of the world - but quite far…


----------



## TEK73

> Anthm TEK internatuonal is welcome are yall in. Send me that email.
> 
> - Keebler1


OK, I'm in - email is coming!


----------



## RichBolduc

I say enter Tek. If no one is willing to send internationally, I'll request that I get your name and I will. 

Rich



> US only or international?
> 
> - TEK73
> 
> How international TEK? We have had Canadian participants in several past swaps. That works okay. But shipping to some places can get really expensive really fast…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Quite international - Norway, not as far awaynas the other side of the world - but quite far…
> 
> - TEK73


----------



## HokieKen

That means you'll also have to ship 4-6 weeks early in order to be sure his package clears customs and is delivered prior to reveal day Rich ;-p


----------



## RichBolduc

Not a problem. Material I ordered already has been shipped even!! I'll probably start on stuff next week

Rich



> That means you ll also have to ship 4-6 weeks early in order to be sure his package clears customs and is delivered prior to reveal day Rich ;-p
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Keebler1

If you want your recipient information sent to a different email a3than what you sent your participation email from send me an email with that address letting me know thats where to send it.


----------



## TEK73

> Here are the projects from last year s mallet swap.
> 
> - HokieKen


Holy ********************!
You folks are crazy - what have I signed up to…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Some crazy dudes around here. They're good, but crazy.


----------



## RRBOU

Email sent


----------



## Keebler1

These swaps are costing me a fortune. Now i need to buy a spindle sander. Thinking about this one. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## RichBolduc

I have the Ridgid spindle/belt sander. It's awesome

Rich


----------



## duckmilk

> I have the Ridgid spindle/belt sander. It s awesome
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


My son has the same. I've used it and really liked it.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck are you in on the swap


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebler that one is fine. I have the shop fox version of that. Same sander with different stickers.

However, if I were to do it again, I would get the rigid that the others are talking about. It gets great reviews all around. It's a little more expensive but it does more.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hell yeah Duck is in. He wants to see if I forge another big hammer so he can forge with it and will probably pay you to give me his name.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok so when do I tell the wife we arent gonna make the car payment this month?


----------



## RichBolduc

After you get the sander and the return period is over.

Rich



> Ok so when do I tell the wife we arent gonna make the car payment this month?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Ok so when do I tell the wife we arent gonna make the car payment this month?


Why tell her? It's the finance company you need to sweet-talk, isn't it?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You did it wrong from the start Keebler. My wife thinks I make $500 a week. The rest goes to a different account.


----------



## Keebler1

Will have to see if i can swing the extra $80. Might be able to if the checks from my job at the church are what i think they should be.


----------



## Keebler1

> You did it wrong from the start Keebler. My wife thinks I make $500 a week. The rest goes to a different account.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That might work if she worked more than 20hrs a week.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The one you linked works too man. Don't struggle to eat for a sander. I still use the shop fox one just fine.

They also sell mandrels for the drill press if you want that would work too and those are really cheap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> You did it wrong from the start Keebler. My wife thinks I make $500 a week. The rest goes to a different account.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> That might work if she worked more than 20hrs a week.
> 
> - Keebler1


If you only made $500 a week she would work more than 20.


----------



## Lazyman

I just bought a Ridgid sander for $100 at the garage sale where I bought the CNC on Sunday. Yeah, I suck.

BTW, Even though I didn't have the right bits for the job, I put together a 3D pattern and made my first sawdust with the CNC today. Pattern turned out a little weird. I think it was because I just used a flat end straight bit but it seems like it basically worked as it should.


----------



## Keebler1

They want $249 for that rigid sander now. It does come with lifetime parts and service though.


----------



## BMichs75

Its been a while for me. I'm in this round


----------



## Keebler1

All you computer geniuses here. Have an issue not sure if theres a work around or not. I am using my phone as a mobile hotspot for the internet. When I get onto lumberjocks with my windows 10 tablet and try to sign in it wont let me. Says my IP is marked as spam and cannot register on this forum. Emailed them last night and no response so far. Is there anything i can do to log on with my tablet?


----------



## BMichs75

-


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebler, try logging out of LJs on all devices and then logging in from the one you're using.

Brandon, that 20" wheel will be amazing. I have a motor sitting around just waiting to become a disc sander. Won't be 20" though.


----------



## Keebler1

Logging out didnt work.


----------



## BMichs75

My haul from the weekend. Local auction. The auction crew set everything outside the night before and the NE Ohio humidity got to the cast iron. After a little scrubbing with scotchbright and some wax they are as good as new. Barely used. My favorite is the 20in max universal sander I got for $50. The whole bit was $600.




























Sorry can't rotate the images


----------



## anthm27

Wow , few participants joining up. I don't get how people seem to like mallets better than beer.
It's beyond me

*EDIT* both you can get hammered though, I guess


----------



## Keebler1

anthm wheres your participation email at? I know you want to join in on the fun


----------



## bigblockyeti

> You did it wrong from the start Keebler. My wife thinks I make $500 a week. The rest goes to a different account.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> That might work if she worked more than 20hrs a week.
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> If you only made $500 a week she would work more than 20.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I told my wife I retired.


----------



## anthm27

> anthm wheres your participation email at? I know you want to join in on the fun
> 
> - Keebler1


I,vet got to work out how to build a mallet first,


----------



## RichBolduc

If Kenny can make one you'll have no problems.

Rich



> anthm wheres your participation email at? I know you want to join in on the fun
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> I,vet got to work out how to build a mallet first,
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## Keebler1

Those with a spindle sander. With 80 grit sand paper on the spindle how hard is it to take off wood and make a curve? Dont have a bandsaw and know from my beer swap project i wont be able to cut it out with my jigsaw


----------



## RichBolduc

A lot of that will depend on the wood. Katalox didn't like sanding much but it still did after a while.

Rich



> Those with a spindle sander. With 80 grit sand paper on the spindle how hard is it to take off wood and make a curve? Dont have a bandsaw and know from my beer swap project i wont be able to cut it out with my jigsaw
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, a spindle sander is NOT ideal for removing a lot of material Keebler. If it were me, I'd spend that sander money on a bandsaw off Craigslist. Even a small bench top saw is better than nothing. A spindle sander is a nice luxury. A bandsaw is an absolute necessity for me.


----------



## Keebler1

Was looking to take off 3/4" or so with it. Nothing as hard as katalox on the janka scale. Probably over 1000 under katalox. Think i am wasting my money with a spindle sander for this purpose?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Was looking to take off 3/4" or so with it. Nothing as hard as katalox on the janka scale. Probably over 1000 under katalox. Think i am wasting my money with a spindle sander for this purpose?
> 
> - Keebler1


Yes!

You'll spend a fortune in paper.

Get a bandsaw first. I have two and use them for different things. Can't be without a bandsaw. One of the best tools in a shop hands down.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or a simple coping saw. Don't sand off 3/4" on anything.


----------



## HokieKen

True, a coping saw or turning saw will get the job done if you want to go with hand tools ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Would this be a good choice or should i try my hand using a coping saw and get a bigger one later? Dont have much room for a bigger one but think i can make some if I tried how would this one compared for $10 less than the other? Keep in mind ill be using this on hardwood. Would they do the job?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i already pity my recipient i am going to try totally hand tools only :<))


----------



## Keebler1

If i had hand planes and time I would also but im short on both


----------



## HokieKen

Probably the same saw Keebler with different badges.

In that price range, I would consider this Wen saw. They seem to have a very decent track record with budget power tools.


----------



## JohnMcClure

+1 on Wen tools. I own a few, but not the bandsaw. I do have their spindle sander, which I use occasionally.
As others said, bandsaw first! You'll find the need to sand (or plane) bandsawn edges a lot, but before you shell out for a SS, a handheld belt sander is cheap and quite effective at cleaning up after the BS. And the belt sander has that radiused front end so it can reach into curves just like the spindle.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I saw a mallet at an antique shop a while back… it consisted of a roll of leather, bound up tight in the middle, don't remember how the handle was fastened but it must have been awkward… Anyone know the application of such a thing? (Haven't googled it yet, you guys are more fun)


----------



## Keebler1

I might have a belt sander but not sure. Thanks for all the help


----------



## HokieKen

I have one John and it's basically a heavy, soft dead blow hammer.

Edit: I'll have to look and see how the handle is attached. I can't recall right off.


----------



## bndawgs

Keebler, can you use a forstner bit to make the curve?


----------



## Keebler1

If I did that id have to position the wood over the table saw blade and raise the blade but that is an idea. Probably better off getting a bandsaw.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> If I did that id have to position the wood over the table saw blade and raise the blade but that is an idea. Probably better off getting a bandsaw.
> 
> - Keebler1


I agree….if that's how you use a forstner bit, definitely get a bandsaw.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Didn't have a chance to get into it earlier but Steve was saying to use a Forster bit in a drill press to cut a hole and then yo could refine the curve around the hole.

I think you thought he said forester? Like the tablesaw blade?

Either way, for a cheap bandsaw look on Craigslist and just start with something inexpensive to get going. Sounds like there's a budget factor involved and no matter how much or how little you make, there's always a budget. With that said, a coping saw is very inexpensive and will work perfect. Sure, it's hand powered but it's still quick and very accurate.

Here is one that will work just fine and do the job quickly. It'll set you back all of $9.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - keep an eye on Craigslist. I'm amazed at what shows up and prices can be decent as well.

Brandon - nice haul!!! I picked up a Delta mortising machine of CL yesterday. I'm waiting for a call back on a floor mounted drill press.


----------



## RRBOU

A good rasp would be a fine choice also.


----------



## Keebler1

Think i might be able toget it done with a coping saw. Gonna be a lot of work considering the wood and how thick it will be and how long it will be. Can use edge of my workbench as a straight edge for the straight parts


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If I did that id have to position the wood over the table saw blade and raise the blade but that is an idea. Probably better off getting a bandsaw.
> 
> - Keebler1


*That sounds scary*! Before I got a band saw I used a jig saw, hated it but it worked for greater curves. Usually required a *lot* of sanding and/or filing afterward. For tighter curves, I used a coping saw. Also worked and also required lots of sanding. For circles I used my router with a circle jig and a spiral upcut bit. A band saw made life easier, not just for curves but for those small pieces that were too small for me to trust my table saw.


----------



## GrantA

> Be careful about all in. I labeled the knives I sent to Mads accurately, as the USPS clerk told me to, and it ended up costing USD40 in import duty for two knives.
> 
> That's on top of the shipping, which was pretty expensive. And the shipping back for the knife and sheath.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, first off the USPS employees are not on your side nor are they familiar with HTS codes and duty rates. No offense but that was the blind leading the blind. If any of you ever wants advice on such things just let me know.

Scrolling through the Harmonized Tariff Schedule most knives under heading 8211 have about a 5% duty rate. No way they should have been hit with $40. With that said, Denmark is part of the EU and everyone in the EU pays VAT (Value Added Tax) which should be 25% and they can then claim it at the end of the year to recover it (businesses do anyways I'm not sure about individuals). *however* there is (*was* at least?) a minimum value for VAT to be calculated, so with a low value item there shouldn't be any.
Digging deeper, a search for carving turns up a duty free tariff code which could be used.

Hammers with a head under 1.5kg show a duty rate of 6.2%, strangely over 1.5kg bears no duty. Teks you might get a sledge hammer lol!
Dave I really am curious what value you put on the declaration and what he actually had to pay for.


----------



## RichBolduc

Or multiple hammers weighing over 3.3 lbs total 

Rich



> Hammers with a head under 1.5kg show a duty rate of 6.2%, strangely over 1.5kg bears no duty. Teks you might get a sledge hammer lol!
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

no Rich is doesn't work that way. per item and that better match up unless you want to risk your package being seized.


----------



## RichBolduc

Damn… what if you tape them all together… does that make it a single item? 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Damn… what if you tape them all together… does that make it a single item?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I've tried that with movie and concert tickets. Apparently even if you tape two kids together, they still need two tickets. Damn capitalists.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave I really am curious what value you put on the declaration and what he actually had to pay for.


2 - carving knives with 2 inch (50mm) blades, value USD25 each, total $50.

Then they dinged him the equivalent of USD 40. I think it was a combination of stuff, including VAT. Which he should've gotten half back on when he sent one of the knives back to me, but that would require even more paperwork.

I had initially filled out the label with "gift, value 0", but the clerk would have nothing of that. She didn't really know what she was doing, but also wouldn't let me do anything other than an exact literal description.

I've shipped internationally often enough to know that while this *might* cause problems, it almost never does. This time, Danish customs had a bug in their butt. It may have been because I shipped the knives international priority mail, which is almost always used for commercial goods. Next time I'll use FedEx or UPS where the counter people are actually helpful.


----------



## TEK73

I shall not say to much about Danmark, they are a part of EU, Norway is not.

When shipping to Norway there are very few items that have toll. All alcohol does dough.
In Norway you have free import until 350 NOK including shipping. These days you should think 35USD (historical week exchange rate these day).

If you go over the 350NOK limit Norwegian VAT (25%) is added. No oroblem.
The problem is that the collection of the VAT typically triggers a handling fee - and that fee is often in the 150-300 NOK range.
So, a item valued 349,- NOK will cost just 349, while a item valued 351,- NOK may cost 650,- NOK
The extra 300,- will have to be paid by the receiver.

So, anyone shipping to Norway should take care to value their goods to less than 350, NOK including freight cost.
If you google «350 NOK to USD» you will get the current exchange rate.
You should stay a bit below to be sure.


----------



## HokieKen

I have a feeling that freight cost alone will exceed 35 USD…


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, you are on the right track with the table saw idea, as long as it is flat on the bottom. If you have a crosscut sled, you can make multiple cuts pretty safely, just raise the saw slightly shy of the line and make a cross cut. Just adjust the blade height as you move along the curve. After cutting the notches, you can break out the strips with a hammer and use a rasp or even a chisel to clean up close to the line. Then, just use a sanding drum on a drill or drill press for the final sanding to the line.

But, I would get a band saw. ;-) Swaps are excuses for getting new tools (like I need an excuse). Keep an eye out for a good deal on Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## RichBolduc

I don't know what you're talking about…

*looks at* lathe, lathe tools, stabilizing setup, casting setup, drum sander…....

Rich



> Swaps are excuses for getting new tools (like I need an excuse). Keep an eye out for a good deal on Craigslist or Facebook Marketplace.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Keebler, you are on the right track with the table saw idea, as long as it is flat on the bottom. If you have a crosscut sled, you can make multiple cuts pretty safely, just raise the saw slightly shy of the line and make a cross cut. Just adjust the blade height as you move along the curve. After cutting the notches, you can break out the strips with a hammer and use a rasp or even a chisel to clean up close to the line. Then, just use a sanding drum on a drill or drill press for the final sanding to the line.
> 
> But, I would get a band saw.
> 
> - Lazyman


Keebler,
What he said.
Also a spokeshave is like $10 and is good at cleaning up curves made in that fashion, provided you respect the direction of grain and only cut "down the curve". (Try on scrap and it will make sense). 
That's one of the joys of woodworking, there are 10 different ways to approach any challenge, depending on tools, materials, time, required precision, and level of effort available. Oh, and you gotta have a bandsaw!


----------



## HokieKen

Let me add Keebler… don't do what Nathan said unless you have a sled like he said. Lots of little cuts like that is very tedious which means it's a good way to shorten up or re-shape a finger. If you're gonna do it, make sure your fingers are completely out of the equation…

Another option for curves is a router table if you have one. Lay your curve out and cut close to it with a coping saw or jigsaw or whatever you have on hand. Then work down to the line with a router bit just going freehand taking light cuts. Use it like it was a spindle sander. It'll still require hand sanding afterwards but it'll get you close and you'll have a good square cut.

I just throw that out because it came to mind.

Buy a bandsaw.

OR…. buy a bandsaw.

If you don't have the cash for a bandsaw, sell a kidney.

Then, buy a bandsaw.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Buy a bandsaw, I have two one for resaw and one for cutting curves.


----------



## Keebler1

Still might go with coping saw but is the wen 3939 3939 2.8-Amp 9" Benchtop Band Saw https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0784HSFXP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_p.UxDbW0MKRF8 worth an extra $10-15 over the wen 3959? 3959 2.5-Amp 9-Inch Benchtop Band Saw https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077QMBTLP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_OfVxDbFZ1XNVR


----------



## Keebler1

Dont know why it linked like that sorry Kenny


----------



## HokieKen

I used to have two. One for resaw and cutting up turning stock and a small benchtop for curves. Then, in an effort to minimize clutter and organize my shop, I decided to sell the small one. I don't HATE having to switch blades out for different tasks on a single saw. But I don't LOVE it either. It was still the right call for me because it freed up space for my belt grinder without having to add another stand to my shop to take up floor space.


----------



## Keebler1

Also would the blade these come with work for curves on hardwoods? Do I need 2 blades for different things if I dont mind a little sanding?


----------



## HokieKen

No problem Keebler. I'll just bump it off the page if it gets aggravating ;-)

The 3959 has more and slightly better reviews than the 3939. The 3939 uses 62" blades and the 3959 uses 59.5". Those are both standard sizes though so finding blades should be easy. The 3939 has 1/8" more capacity height-wise. The 3959 has cool block-style blade guides and the 3939 has bearing style.

All things considered, the 3939 has a slightly bigger motor and longer blade which theoretically should result in longer blade life. I personally like the bearing guides too but some people like the block-style guides better so it's a matter of preference.

I would go with the 3939 for a little extra to gain the longer blade, more height capacity and bearing guides. But, I don't think either is significantly better equipped that I wouldn't take the 3959 if I wanted to save a little cash or liked the block guides better.


----------



## HokieKen

> Also would the blade these come with work for curves on hardwoods? Do I need 2 blades for different things if I dont mind a little sanding?
> 
> - Keebler1


One of those comes with a 3/8" blade and the other with a 1/4". Don't recall which is which. I would personally order a good blade when I ordered the saw. There's a high probability that the stock blade will suck. Amazon sells the Powertec blades for really cheap and I used to buy those exclusively for my little benchtop saw and definitely recommend them for the money. I would go with 1/4" on that size saw. 3/8" is probably pushing it's capability. If you want a 3/8" blade, you may consider Timberwolf blades. They're a little more expensive but they're designed specifically to work with less tension which is ideal for small saws like those.


----------



## Keebler1

What tpi should i get?


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Also would the blade these come with work for curves on hardwoods? Do I need 2 blades for different things if I dont mind a little sanding?


I cut (shallow) curves with my 3/4" Timberwolf 2/3tpi resaw blade. They ain't pretty, and a turning saw will make a nicer cut if I want to take the time, but if I'm roughing something out and in a hurry, the wrong blade in the bandsaw will still do the job.

Cleaning up with a spokeshave is pretty easy, but I'm mostly a galoot.


----------



## HokieKen

Depends on thickness of wood your cutting mostly Keebler. 6-8 tpi is a good general use blade for 1/2"-1" hard woods. If you plan on using a lot of 1/4" stock, I'd look for 12-14 tpi or for much thicker stock, 3 or 4 tpi.

A 6 tpi should give good service and last a good while in general use in hardwoods. 8 tpi will probably give a better finish but have a little less life and may bind up some in thicker stock.


----------



## HokieKen

> I cut (shallow) curves with my 3/4" Timberwolf 2/3tpi resaw blade. ...
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


That ^ is probably the worst advice you could possibly get Keebler.

(Just funnin' Dave ;-) I know your context cleared it up)


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Speaking of band saws; 
Don't be a Klutz! 
Need to keep 3-4 teeth minimum inside wood thickness, or you get very unsafe situation where wood will be 'grabbed' out of your hands and thrown across the room. It ain't purdy when it happens, can shatter ZCI table insert as blade jumps, and/or break the blade! DAMHIK
.
#IAMAKLUTZ

PS - I can not make a mallet for swap, just enjoying the humor in thread, and want folks to be safe.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> That ^ is probably the worst advice you could possibly get Keebler.


No worries, Kenny. I sure wouldn't *recommend* it, but I hate changing blades, and have found that my resaw blades are a lot more versatile than most people told me they were. There are bad noises and a rough edge, and I sometimes leave burn marks on the wood. But on my 14" Rockwell/Delta, with aftermarket roller bearings and a new tensioning spring, I can get away with a lot.

My buddy who makes knives has a portaband with a little table that he uses for damn near everything now. Use whatcha got.


----------



## HokieKen

Captain, if your bandsaw is yankin' wood out of your hands and throwing it across the room, you have one bad ass bandsaw! ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

This is a good primer for picking a bandsaw blade. Note that the cheaper benchtop models will probably have a fairly limited selection of blades available. They are limited with the stock thickness so will generally have a fairly high TPI and probably cannot handle more than a 3/8" wide blade. The stock blade that comes with them is probably the best blade for most uses.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What Nathan recommended is a really good blade. Timberwolf blades sold at Woodcraft are good as well. I like the highland woodslicer a little better but I rarely buy them because I'm too cheap to pay shipping. The Timberwolf ones seem to do just fine and beat out many others I've tried.


----------



## HokieKen

I like the Highland blades too. The woodslicer and their "wood turners" blade which is just a thin blade designed for thick, green wood. For the price, I wish I could squeeze a little more life out of both though…

For a small benchtop saw though, I think that's overkill.


----------



## RichBolduc

Indoor stabilizing station coming along… Just need to plum the chambers.. not sure if I'll bake indoors or in the shop… Still contemplating brining in casting…

Maybe I'll be able to use it for the swap…










Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll be going to woodcraft in a couple weeks. I have to watch my Sons cats in Radford and will be there for a week. I'm hoping to get some good blades while I'm there. The cheap craftsman blades I been using just break too easy and too soon. I need BS blades, a 4 inch forstner bit and some other assorted things. Don't get there often so looking forward to it.


----------



## HokieKen

There's a Woodcraft in Radford Jeff? Had no idea!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rich, I don't think there's a high VOC with baking that indoors. I wouldn't see a problem with a toaster oven in that room. The juice you stabilize with probably has a high VOC before it's baked though. Smells like a nail salon being liquid acrylic.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> There's a Woodcraft in Radford Jeff? Had no idea!
> 
> - HokieKen


No, in Roanoke. But I'll be closer then Tazewell. Short drive from Radford.


----------



## RichBolduc

There's a Woodcraft here in Clearwater. If you decide to come to this one dinner and drinks on me!!

Rich


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, You are in McKinney right? Not sure why this didn't occur to me but you are welcome to come down to Plano and use my bandsaw. Just PM me if you want to use it. You just have to promise not to laugh at how messy and cramped my shop is right now.


----------



## Lazyman

...Or if you still need an excuse to buy a bandsaw, I went to the Frisco Rockler open house tonight and thought of you when I saw this price sticker 









For a little more than $100 over the price of a new Wen or Harbor freight benchtop bandsaw you can get a 10" Jet BS with a stand.

BTW, I dragged my wife with me to the Rockler open house and she won a pair of the Rockler Bandy Clamps.


----------



## HokieKen

> There's a Woodcraft in Radford Jeff? Had no idea!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> No, in Roanoke. But I ll be closer then Tazewell. Short drive from Radford.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Definitely yell at me when you're heading to town man. We'll see about getting a bite.


----------



## HokieKen

I bet the wife is gonna keep them in retaliation for making her go Nathan ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> What Nathan recommended is a really good blade. Timberwolf blades sold at Woodcraft are good as well. I like the highland woodslicer a little better but I rarely buy them *because I'm too cheap to pay shipping*. The Timberwolf ones seem to do just fine and beat out many others I've tried.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Gotta wait for the Highland free shipping sale. Unfortunately, this year I built a shopping cart with a couple of blades and then forgot to actually checkout so i missed the deal.


----------



## Lazyman

> I bet the wife is gonna keep them in retaliation for making her go Nathan ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


 Count on it. I'm sure she'll bring home some ratty piece of mid-century furniture for me to refinish…or make me finally refinish the 2 she's got sitting in the dining room right now

I'm not complaining (much). After the CNC garage sale find on Sunday and now the Bandy Clamps, she's on a streak of good luck.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a good supportive woman Nathan. Good on you brother.


----------



## EarlS

Thoughts? Decent price?

CL - bandsaw and drill press

The bandsaw is similar to the one I had but the table looks to be cast rather than the fluted aluminum mine had. The drill press is probably about the same age (2005?) Looks like a fair amount of surface rust. I'm hoping to look at them tomorrow morning and see how they run/sound. What else should I check on the drill press?


----------



## GrantA

Earl those are both the shopmaster line, at 250 that'd be a hard pass from me. Not to say there's anything inherently wrong but I'd be thinking more like 200-250 for the pair max


----------



## jeffswildwood

> There's a Woodcraft in Radford Jeff? Had no idea!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> No, in Roanoke. But I ll be closer then Tazewell. Short drive from Radford.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Definitely yell at me when you're heading to town man. We'll see about getting a bite.
> 
> - HokieKen


Definitely. A little dinner and check out some tools maybe. My Son will be at the beach for a week and I offered to watch his place and babysit his cats. Down side is a week away from my shop. I fear withdraw may set in. My neighbor gave me a set of carving tools he didn't want. That may help.


----------



## GrantA

HERE'S you a bandsaw Earl! 
I hope I find one like it near me one day. We'll that I can actually buy. I know where two are but they can't be mine unfortunately

Seriously though if you have room get that tannewitz! If not, consider making an offer of maybe 350-400 on this grizzly and see what else the guy has!
If you want a smaller one this will probably do everything that shopmaster saw will do and leaves plenty of beer money!


----------



## Lazyman

I think that all of those are too high. I would definitely offer less, anyway. My wife bought and I refurbished (only minor stuff) and sold one of those 10" Delta Bandsaws last year and that is way too much in my opinion for that saw. It is pretty cheaply made. I think we got it for $50 on the 50% off day of an estate sale and sold it for $175-ish as I recall. The wheels are not crowned, so it was a PITA to get it to track right. I remember thinking that I would not pay for it what we sold it for. For $250, I would come down here this weekend and get that Jet BS I posted a few posting back. I assume that was a manager floor model special but you might check your nearby Rocklers to see if they marked them down everywhere.

EDIT: I would buy the Harbor Freight 14" bandsaw before I would buy the 10" delta.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HEY Kenny if you had *THIS* you could claim to be a professional LOL :<))))

I will be glad to chip in my part of the $50.00


----------



## bigblockyeti

As will all things, patience (and several CL alerts setup) can be your friend. I have a 20" Grizzly that mostly just sees sawmill and resaw duty so I sold my 9" Ryobi when I found this for $250 and was able to act quickly, though almost not quick enough.


----------



## Mosquito

I've currently got 3 bandsaws. 2 old Delta 14" bandsaws, one Wood/Metal version on a cast iron stand, and one just wood version on an open stand. W/M is set up with a fence and wide blade, and open stand one has narrower blade for curves. 3rd one is a currently non functioning Bett-Marr that I had bought for non-wood things like aluminum and acrylic, to avoid using the wood working bandsaws for it.

Should have a 4th, but the seller backed out on me on an 18" Craftsman/Parks after we agreed on sale (and I was giving them full what they asked for). Anyway…

Point is, be lazy, buy two ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Thoughts? Decent price?
> 
> CL - bandsaw and drill press
> 
> The bandsaw is similar to the one I had but the table looks to be cast rather than the fluted aluminum mine had. The drill press is probably about the same age (2005?) Looks like a fair amount of surface rust. I m hoping to look at them tomorrow morning and see how they run/sound. What else should I check on the drill press?
> 
> - EarlS


I would probably let those slide if it were me Earl. I might take the drill press for $100-ish but I've never heard anything that would lead me to buy any of the "shop master" tools. I believe those were "economy" tools delta made. I don't really recall reading much about the DPs but I do remember reading up some on the bandsaws in that line when I was shopping for mine and reviews were overwhelmingly negative.


----------



## HokieKen

> Definitely yell at me when you're heading to town man. We'll see about getting a bite.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Definitely. A little dinner and check out some tools maybe. My Son will be at the beach for a week and I offered to watch his place and babysit his cats. Down side is a week away from my shop. I fear withdraw may set in. My neighbor gave me a set of carving tools he didn t want. That may help.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


We can definitely go tool shopping too! As a heads up, the local mill shop has started giving their offcuts to the Habitat store and there's usually some long narrow strips of Maple, Cherry and Walnut if you need some while you're in town ;-)


----------



## SMP

Does anyone else see the comedy of the first page of forums having a Beer Swap AND Mallet Swap? What could possibly go wrong when those 2 are combined?


----------



## HokieKen

> Does anyone else see the comedy of the first page of forums having a Beer Swap AND Mallet Swap? What could possibly go wrong when those 2 are combined?
> 
> - SMP


Those two swaps can result in some awesomeness!









Jeffswildwood made me this in the first beer swap )


----------



## SMP

> Does anyone else see the comedy of the first page of forums having a Beer Swap AND Mallet Swap? What could possibly go wrong when those 2 are combined?
> 
> - SMP
> 
> Those two swaps can result in some awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffswildwood made me this in the first beer swap )
> 
> - HokieKen


Wow, Thor's true hammer. That is really cool!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Does anyone else see the comedy of the first page of forums having a Beer Swap AND Mallet Swap? What could possibly go wrong when those 2 are combined?
> 
> - SMP
> 
> Those two swaps can result in some awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffswildwood made me this in the first beer swap )
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Wow, Thor s true hammer. That is really cool!
> 
> - SMP


*The bottle hammer!*

Ken, I definitly could use some of those offcuts!


----------



## HokieKen

Like I said Jeff, let me know when you're coming and I'll join you if I can. If not, I can try to scope it out a day or two in advance and see what their stock looks like. Of course, there's no way to predict when they'll get a new batch.


----------



## Keebler1

Heres a tannewitz bandsaw someone here was mentioning. Someone get it before its gone


----------



## bndawgs

i see that thing listed in my local CL too.


----------



## Keebler1

Its out of OR but its listed in dallas cl


----------



## GrantA

They list stuff like that nationwide Keebler. That's a newer one. Old arn is best!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Darn, just broke my last bandsaw blade.


----------



## Lazyman

I must be doing something wrong. I've never broken a blade but that might be because I mostly use Timberwolf blades which definitely take less tensions to work properly.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ok question about wood drying we had lost a huge ash tree in a storm if i take the chain saw to stump 6 foot high and cut 2" x 2" x 14" long how long till that would dry ? I am think on using it for mallet handle :<)))


----------



## RichBolduc

To many variables Tony to tell you. You could try the microwave technique for drying bowls on it. Or an oven at low temperature. I'd still seal the ends some. Is the pith still in it?

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

no there would be no pith in it


----------



## RichBolduc

I'd seal the ends and then put it in a toaster over. Cut it large in case it cracks some . Probably 150 degrees. Weight it before hand and take it out every few hours and re weigh it. Once it stops losing weight it's dry. May take a while though. The other option is the microwave method where you microwave it for 30-60 seconds and take it out. Let it set for a few minutes and repeat until it stops losing weight.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

The other option is to turn it down first, the keep it in a paper bag with the shavings for a few weeks. Or wrap it with a towel for a week, take it out of the towel for a few days then retowel it. (repeat) as needed. I've done this with bowls before.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I must be doing something wrong. I ve never broken a blade but that might be because I mostly use Timberwolf blades which definitely take less tensions to work properly.
> 
> - Lazyman


I just finished a cut and left it running while I got the next piece to cut. It broke with no load on it. Just running. I been expecting it though, I could feel it "bumping" as I cut and I was getting burn on the wood. I knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I must be doing something wrong. I ve never broken a blade but that might be because I mostly use Timberwolf blades which definitely take less tensions to work properly.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> I just finished a cut and left it running while I got the next piece to cut. It broke with no load on it. Just running. I been expecting it though, I could feel it "bumping" as I cut and I was getting burn on the wood. I knew it was just a matter of time.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


what size blades do you run Jeff ?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> what size blades do you run Jeff ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


These were 1/4 inch craftsman, 10 tpi. Good for my tight turns and limited thick curved cuts. I just ordered two timberwolf 1/4 inch 6 tpi.

I put the original blade that came with the saw back on. One cut and I took it back off. 1/2 inch, ? tpi. I had the saw completely tuned up, even with my wore out 1/4 inch it cut nice and aligned but that blade has so much drift and rough cut I can't stand to use it. All it is good for is cutting turning blanks.


----------



## TEK73

And in the beginning there was wood…


----------



## HokieKen

Teasers starting already!!


----------



## RichBolduc

You want teasers Kenneth?










Rich


----------



## TEK73

Ouch, I'm so jealous!
I'm just hunting that brass metal - but no luck so far.
Suspect I will have to buy a 3m long rod to get it ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I think Rich has Stainless?

TEK, if you buy 3M of brass, you can just send me your leftovers and won't have to worry about making anything )


----------



## RichBolduc

These were cut off's I found on Ebay.

Rich



> Ouch, I'm so jealous!
> I'm just hunting that brass metal - but no luck so far.
> Suspect I will have to buy a 3m long rod to get it ;-)
> 
> - TEK73


----------



## RichBolduc

Nope… Solid brass.

Rich



> I think Rich has Stainless?
> 
> TEK, if you buy 3M of brass, you can just send me your leftovers and won't have to worry about making anything )
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn, I thought I was jumping ahead a little. I have material ordered but Rich is way ahead of the game.

Loving the early teasers.


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice!


----------



## Keebler1

I was reading a bunch of bad reviews on that jet jwb10 bandsaw nathan posted was on sale. Anyone have experience with this BS?


----------



## Lazyman

I don't and didn't do any research either. It is floor models at the Rockler in Frisco so you might be able to get them to demo it for you to check them out for yourself? Or just call them and ask them what they think of the saw. I've found the guys at that Rockler very helpful, though if they think this one stinks, don't be surprised if they try to upsell to a more expensive model.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok thanks. Hopefully they still have it next weekend or in a few weeks. First check from the church will be in this next weds


----------



## HokieKen

My wife's church pays me to stay away too Keebler.


----------



## Keebler1

Now if only i could get in on that. So far ive moved 2 couches cutting up 1 and putting in the dumpster. Moved some tables. Moving chairs out to the containr now


----------



## Jim55

This sounds interesting but, I'm not sure I follow in the details… So, between now, soon, we start making mallets (hammers, et al) at the rate of one per week until November to be sent- to any and all else who participate? That can end up being time and material consuming, don't you think? That's why I think I'm missing something here.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Just one mallet, Jim. You'll get given the name and address of one other jock, and someone will get your name. So you'll send one and receive one.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave is right Jim. You make one mallet (or set or whatever you decide on) then you'll get one person to ship it to and one other person will get your name and will send you a package in return.

Everybody sending one to everybody else is an intriguing idea… I think shipping costs would make that a lot less practical. Of course, if you're Earl, it's just another day at the office… ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave is right Jim.


Remember those words!


----------



## TEK73

OK, that ended up in the firewood bucket…
You said to challange yourself - not to hard when you are a noob.
Let's see if I get it right on the next attemt…


> And in the beginning there was wood…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73


----------



## HokieKen

That's got nothing to do with being a Newb TEK ;-) I'll throw at least two away if it's like every other swap I've done ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

At least you are making those sorts of mistakes early. I usually almost screw it up a couple of days before the ship deadline.


----------



## Keebler1

Hopefully i got enough wood just spent $81


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny you posted a pic of one of your methed up squirrel in the bbq swap and i cant find it. My waife wanted to see it. Can you post it again?


----------



## HokieKen

Well, if $81 worth of wood ain't enough, take my name off the list ;-)

Here's a tip for anyone new to making mallets, or tools in general for that matter. When you buy the "good" wood foe your swap item, pick up some cheaper wood to build one for yourself. Then build yours first followed by your swap mallet. That way, you find the pitfalls in your plans before you waste a chunk of expensive exotic wood. In the end, you either get a mallet to keep or, worst case, you throw away something cheaper to save the good one.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny you posted a pic of one of your methed up squirrel in the bbq swap and i cant find it. My waife wanted to see it. Can you post it again?
> 
> - Keebler1


 Sorry bud. I would have deleted that right after posting.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Antique mallet anyone?
https://ctbids.com/#!/description/share/220113









Posted for giggles, enjoy! 
Maybe someday a LJ mallet will be sold as antique?


----------



## hairy

Here's a mallet I made for use with a froe. In my best Slingblade voice "Some folks call it a club, I call it a mallet." It works good but it wears me out, it weighs almost 8 and 1/2 lbs. Gravity is a b*tch.

Hackberry. If it gets chewed up good I'll put it back on the lathe and make it look pretty again.


----------



## tynewman

> Hopefully i got enough wood just spent $81
> 
> - Keebler1


If that doesn't buy enough wood for a mallet you should find a new wood supplier


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thinking hard about potential swap items. Decent assumption everyone has at least a basic mallet, so *function* doesn't seem a priority. 
The goal, for me, must be to not feel guilty if my sender is Earl and I get a combination clock/mallet. So that leaves:
*special purpose mallets* the kind you don't always need, but when you do, it's the only tool for the job;
*goofy mallets* thinking thor's hammer, harley quinns hammer, etc - primarily for display and conversation;
*exquisite regular mallet* basic mallet with exceptional craftsmanship, inlays, exotic wood, Russian Nesting Hammers, or the like.

What y'all think?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Spending a lot on a mallet or any swap project is fine. If one wants to do it. But there's something to be said about fine local wood. The beauty and toughness is still there. Oak, hard maple, walnut, locust, cherry or any of the naturals. Or am I just spoiled by the mountains of western Virginia.


----------



## RichBolduc

Honestly, my go-to mallet is the little brass on Grant made me last year. The thing is damn perfect for tapping things in to place like Domino's. If I need to hit something bigger and a visible fave I've been using one of Earl's domino mallets. It doesn't have to be face or exotic to be great.

Hell I sent Jeff 4… One was pure decorative with military coins in the face. Not sure how the other 3 I sent him worked out.

Rich


----------



## Mosquito

all 3? Sounds good to me


----------



## HokieKen

I like to try to make stuff that not everyone can make themselves. Most everyone can probably make a laminated mallet. But not everyone can make a solid head mallet. Not everyone has a lathe so carvers mallets can be useful. If you can do metal work, that's something most can't do for theirselves.

If I can't come up with something that most people can't do, I'll try to come up with something that makes it unique or simply make it "pretty". Earl's dice mallets are first class examples. It's really just a typical joiners mallet that Earl put his "stamp" on and made it awesome and something that none of the rest of us would ever make for ourselves.

If you scan the projects from the last mallet swap, you'll fins lots of examples of how to make something common unique. Tony made a joiners mallet a deadblow mallet and inlaid my initials into it for me. I still smile right before I smack the hell out of something with it ;-)

You don't need to reinvent the wheel. Just put your own tread pattern on the tire


----------



## RichBolduc

The mallet swap was my first swap. I highly doubted I was skillful enough, but the people here were beyond supportive so I joined it. Like most swaps, the main goal is to go beyond your limits and challenge yourself. Learn something new in them and have fun.

My first swap, which was the mallet involved me buying a lathe to teach myself lathe work. Luckily enough, the people in the forum will be more than willing to answer any questions you may have if you get stuck. I've learned a lot about woodworking from these people and made a bunch of friends at the same time. All while being a scrub.

Rich


----------



## tynewman

This is a first for me as far as swaps and mallets. I own a rubber mallet from HF and a regular hammer. I did build a Thor type hammer with my son out of scrap Alder, but just for fun and not going to win any contests. I plan on doing something I will be proud of for the swap, and looking forward to having a "real" woodworkers mallet laying around the shop that will get used.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A scrub. That's funny Rich.

Seriously the people around here are awesome. Can't ask for a better crew, motley or not.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thats the attitude, Ty. Build something that will push your limits a little, and get something cool that you might never have even thought of in return. As Kenny said, build a prototype for yourself first to work out the kinks. That's saved me in a couple swaps, especially when I'm building something I have no idea how it's going to go.

As for a real mallet, my first scrap pine mallet lasted me until this summer before I finally broke it setting a holdfast and then glued it back together and gave it to a buddy's kid who got to be Thor.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'll always consider myself a scrub Dave 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

We all will Rich. We all will.

;-))


----------



## RichBolduc

And you will all be right 

Rich



> We all will Rich. We all will.
> 
> ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

LOL. For somebody who just took up turning a little over a year ago, I'd say your skills have already surpassed lots of us. Especially me ;-) Plus, you're on the cutting edge of all the newest tech with your job!


----------



## RichBolduc

True on the new job comment. I'm already looking to upgrade my Laguna 1836 and band saws with the Rikon units that use our motors.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Got a link to the motors Rich? I'm curious


----------



## HokieKen

Do they know what size threads are in their motors?

)))


----------



## RichBolduc

www.striatech.com

It's the DVR motors in our lathes that Rikon is using offering on their 10-326.

https://www.rikontools.com/product/10-326dvr

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah the thread I told you it was 

Rich



> Do they know what size threads are in their motors?
> 
> )))
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Gotcha. Does Striatech sell the motor/controller separately or is it just available on certain machines? Is it a constant torque, VS, DC motor with a brake?


----------



## HokieKen

What about the other thread that they STILL say it is on their website? ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I'll know next time just to ask you first!


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah we sell just motors with controllers. The 1250W is 1.75HP


Code:


 110V and 2HP

 220V also.

Rich



> Gotcha. Does Striatech sell the motor/controller separately or is it just available on certain machines? Is it a constant torque, VS, DC motor with a brake?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, that 1.75 hp would be awesome on my Powermatic lathe  Need any product testers? ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Considering it's our standard motor I think they're pretty well tested 

Rich



> Dang, that 1.75 hp would be awesome on my Powermatic lathe  Need any product testers? ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Geeph

Same here. I just made a couple of mallets for myself to learn a few things. Looking at the mallets from the last swap is a bit intimidating … there are some fine craftsman around here! But like you, I figured I'd jump into the deep end and give it my best shot. The act of making for someone else helps raise the bar a bit for me.



> This is a first for me as far as swaps and mallets. I own a rubber mallet from HF and a regular hammer. I did build a Thor type hammer with my son out of scrap Alder, but just for fun and not going to win any contests. I plan on doing something I will be proud of for the swap, and looking forward to having a "real" woodworkers mallet laying around the shop that will get used.


----------



## HokieKen

You can never be too safe Rich!


----------



## Lazyman

> www.striatech.com
> 
> It s the DVR motors in our lathes that Rikon is using offering on their 10-326.
> 
> https://www.rikontools.com/product/10-326dvr
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


That is a cool saw. The programs for the DVR include ones for ferrous and non ferrous metals.

It would be cheaper Rich to buy the non-DVR verson of the bandsaw and order the upgrade motor. Even without the bonus of the extra 1.75 HP motor you will have after the upgrade (which you could sell to recoup cost or upgrade another machine), at Woodcraft the regular bandsaw is $1200 and the upgrade is $630 compared to $2000 for the DVR version of the bandsaw. Also, if you don't get an employee discount or something, both Woodcraft, Rockler and probably other sellers regularly have sales on Rikon, usually 10% off I think, so it might be worth waiting it until that comes around again.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah the bandsaw is pretty bad ass. The resaw quality difference it pretty amazing. Once I bring one home, I'm going to use it for resawing and bowl blanks and put a thing blade on the Powermatic and sell off the 14" delta I have.

Rich


----------



## tynewman

I'll do a practice one for sure. I'm just about to wrap up my first rocker (Maloof style) and I built a practice one out of junk lumber just so I wasn't wasting a bunch of 8/4 cheery on silly mistakes


----------



## HokieKen

If you get my name Ty, feel free to just send me the rocker  Seriously, please post a project, I love those chairs. Hope to tackle one "someday"...


----------



## tynewman

I'm hoping to put finish on this week, still have some sanding to do.




























The practice one will likely stay in the shop, really the only place to sit right now


----------



## tynewman

I guess this probably doesn't go on the mallet thread, I'm to the point that I'm have dreams about rockers. Time for a new project


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Ty! I think you can handle a mallet. Well done! That's also a project I would like to tackle at some point.

FYI, any topic of any kind will end up on this thread. No issues there. The swap threads are pretty loose. I guarantee at some point you'll read something Kenny writes and think to yourself "who is this clown?" It's normal.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, sometimes I type faster than my brain works. And I only type like 12 words per minute….

Awsome chair Ty! Cherry is an excellent choice for that build too. Well done man. And I don't blame you for keeping one in the shop. A fella's gotta have somewhere to sit when he's "hiding" more than working ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Sweet chair Ty! I love cherry too, let me know when I can pick it up


----------



## HokieKen

When you pry my dead, fat ass out of it Grant.


----------



## tynewman

It's been a lot of fun and quite a challenge. I made my own plans based on pictures on the internet and I'm very happy how its turning out.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I'm hoping to put finish on this week, still have some sanding to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The practice one will likely stay in the shop, really the only place to sit right now
> 
> - tynewman


That will make a nice gift to go with the Mallet lol. Nice looking rocking chair!!


----------



## Keebler1

A rocking chair as an extra….....now if only there was some way to make sure I am Tys recipient.
Nice chair Ty


----------



## jeffswildwood

Is there any wood worker who doesn't someday want to build a rocker? I know I'm one. Ty, that one is amazing!


----------



## tynewman

I does make me want to carve the mallet with an angle grinder


----------



## duckmilk

> I does make me want to carve the mallet with an angle grinder
> 
> - tynewman


A one piece mallet, now that would be cool. Nice chair prototype Ty! You should keep it around, to sit in and to remember how you did it when you build the cherry one.


----------



## JohnMcClure

17 participants so far, if I'm counting right!
Keebler, I personally would love it if recipients could be assigned right away after the 9/21 join date for maximum customization. I can't remember if that's how it worked last time. I think I was engraving Tony the Tiger on stuff at the last possible minute but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Keebler1

Johm McClure only 16 so far and yes i will send recipient information within a week of 9/21


----------



## HokieKen

You have to be careful if you get a newb and customize early on John. There's a good chance they'll flake out and somebody else will end up with a mallet with their name on it.

No offense to any of the new guys but, it happens in nearly every swap.


----------



## Keebler1

Hopefully it doesnt happen here but I have recieved a couple of participation emails with no posts in the thread yet


----------



## Bluenote38

> You have to be careful if you get a newb and customize early on John. There's a good chance they'll flake out and somebody else will end up with a mallet with their name on it.
> 
> No offense to any of the new guys but, it happens in nearly every swap.
> 
> - HokieKen


So that mallet with your name on it isn't going to happen? Maybe I'll just use a sticker of a crazed squirrel ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

It's also not limited to new guys… One of the early swaps, the person who was supposed to be sending to me, who had probably 5-6k posts and had been an active member of the forums never sent the first time, and was allowed a second chance, and never sent that time either. He and one other person in that second swap was the main reason we started doing the "progress photos" before getting recipient names. Didn't cure the problem, but seemed to help.

That said, one of those swaps where we got to know the recipient name early, allowed me to make a guitar shaped marking gauge, for a person who made guitars, which was fun


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it didn't cure the problem completely but, progress pics really help. We used to see a lot of people drop off at progress pic time. I think the swaps have become more popular over the years and the forum threads have definitely become more active. I think people are generally more engaged for the duration of the swap now and that helps to keep it in the front of the mind so we have less fallout as a rule. Unfortunately though, in the vast majority of them, we still have "that guy" who just falls off the face of the earth or doesn't ship or misses the deadline with no communication.

On the other hand, last year's mallet swap was the biggest one to-date I think and IIRC it was 100% completion with everyone shipping on time which is pretty awesome


----------



## HokieKen

Wow. I think I've actually found a hammer that I can honestly say I don't need.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Wow. I think I ve actually found a hammer that I can honestly say I don t need.
> 
> - HokieKen


The Bone Mallet is looking pretty good


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ha!!! I was thinking the same thing Bill.


----------



## GrantA

I don't even want to know how you found that Kenny

hmm can I fit one of these in a flat rate box?


----------



## HokieKen

Why doesn't that chick^ have a butt crack??


----------



## GrantA




----------



## TEK73

Hmm, that will not do…









OK, but I think this will be saved from the fire-bin and just be one that I will use myself…


----------



## HokieKen

If you want to send me a bone Bill, I can make a Bone Mallet for the swap. I don't want to know where it comes from though!


----------



## hairy

Mos, that guitar shaped marking gauge is awesome!


----------



## Mosquito

thanks hairy, I was pretty proud of it. That was the first marking gauge I ever made, and back in the all handtool, apartment spare bedroom shop lol


----------



## hairy

Does a mallet absolutely must have an applied finish?

I think it's like cutting boards, I see a lot that folks don't want to use because they look so good. Mallets get beat up.

The one I have in mind to build will hopefully get some use, not that it will be so good looking.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

There's both Hairy. Rick sent me a really nice mallet in the last mallet swap and I use it all the time. It's still a beauty but has a lot of dents in it.

I think there's definitely room for beauty and keeping it functional.


----------



## EarlS

Or you could take my approach and make a mallet that broke the first time Dave K tried to use it. Then it broke again, the second time he tried to use it after fixing my mess. Maybe he fixed it again?? Third time is a charm.

That's a gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, nope Earl, that's a decoration now for the time being. I have thought about throwing it in a vise and drilling straight down the handle and inserting a steel or brass rod. That would fix the issues. Not sure yet, it's a good looking mallet that I would love to use so someday I might have to see about a fix for it. Seeing as I wasn't your recipient I can't complain. Not to mention the insane butt gauge, level, etc package you sent again when I wasn't your recipient was insane above and beyond. I use that level all the time around the house. So if it's off level everything looks the same.


----------



## HokieKen

Mine works fine Earl. I think it's just Dave.


----------



## HokieKen

And Hairy, I'm not positive what you mean by:



> Does a mallet absolutely must have an applied finish?
> 
> - hairy


If you're asking if you have to put some finish on your mallet though, it totally depends on your wood and your preference.


----------



## hairy

> If you re asking if you have to put some finish on your mallet
> 
> - HokieKen


That's what I tried to say.

I have a hammer that was a birthday gift, laser engraved , looks great. The head snapped off first time I tried to pull a nail. And it wasn't a big nail.


----------



## JJDWoodworking

Glad to be part of my first swap. A little intimidated by the level of experience on the blog but will do my best and make a unique mallet to swap!


----------



## Keebler1

Dont let them intimidate you. Just do your best and your recipient will love it


----------



## HokieKen

So, for all the new fellas/gals (just in case ;-p), you should understand what "Reveal Day" is because it's a very big deal in these swaps and something that could even be considered sacred to some of us. Remember how you felt on Christmas Eve as a kid? Well, waiting for reveal day is kinda like that for me )

So, if y'all haven't already, have a browse through the reveals from last year's mallet swap. Reveals start at post #2696 in that thread. You'll see how everyone involved hovers all day to see what everyone else made. Which is why it's critical that you ship your package ON TIME and are prepared to display and write about what you received on reveal day. So, yeah, being a day or two late shipping your item IS a big deal.

If any of you, veterans or rookies alike, F-up my reveal day festivities, I will get your address from Keebler and you will receive nude photos of me weekly from now until either I die or you move.


----------



## EarlS

FWIW - I'm going to sit this one out. Too much uncertainty about when I will get into the shop, let along have it set up so I can make anything. If the stars align sufficiently before progress picture day, I might jump in at the last minute.


----------



## HokieKen

The hell you are! I already sent Keebler the bribe money for giving you my name!


----------



## GrantA

You made bbq tools with no shop we know you can make a tapper!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> The hell you are! I already sent Keebler the bribe money for giving you my name!
> 
> - HokieKen


Dumbass. I bribed Keebler to NOT give Earl my name with plans of getting one of whatever he makes anyway.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yes, rookies, you are definitely welcome into the swap. Happy to have you. Just don't get offended at half of what we say around here but the words below are true. I still get pics from Kenny weekly. Don't mess up the timeline.

Also, search YouTube, past swaps, etc. for ideas. Past swaps are a VERY good place to start.



> So, for all the new fellas/gals (just in case ;-p), you should understand what "Reveal Day" is because it s a very big deal in these swaps and something that could even be considered sacred to some of us. Remember how you felt on Christmas Eve as a kid? Well, waiting for reveal day is kinda like that for me )
> 
> So, if y all haven t already, have a browse through the reveals from last year s mallet swap. Reveals start at post #2696 in that thread. You ll see how everyone involved hovers all day to see what everyone else made. Which is why it s critical that you ship your package ON TIME and are prepared to display and write about what you received on reveal day. So, yeah, being a day or two late shipping your item IS a big deal.
> 
> If any of you, veterans or rookies alike, F-up my reveal day festivities, I will get your address from Keebler and you will receive nude photos of me weekly from now until either I die or you move.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GrantA

> The only thing I ask, and most here feel the same, is challenge yourself. Don't take it easy, do something that's new or something that will build a skill you feel you're lacking.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


So I've been thinking and I think what Dave means is I should get busy in a stand for this ol girl and work on unpacking the knife shop loot. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> The only thing I ask, and most here feel the same, is challenge yourself. Don't take it easy, do something that's new or something that will build a skill you feel you're lacking.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> So I ve been thinking and I think what Dave means is I should get busy on a pallet for this ol girl and work on getting it shipped to Kenny ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A bunch of BS all around. Grant who do you think you're kidding? You'll start working on this project two days before reveal date and then overnight it to make reveals.


----------



## GrantA

The first step is admitting I have a


----------



## KelleyCrafts

FWIW, I say go for it Grant. I don't anticipate firing up the forge for this swap.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice anvil Grant! It looks to be in better shape than mine.


----------



## HokieKen

It'll stay in better shape too Duck. You'll use yours. Grant just likes to make me jealous :-(


----------



## JohnMcClure

Q: how do you scribe a circle when you already drilled a big hole in the center?
A: wine cork, finishing nail, and a beam of cardboard, in this case.


----------



## GrantA

Wait what happened to the wine John??


----------



## RichBolduc

First run with the new pot… Let's see how it goes… Might need to get an air tank if this compressor can't handle the 5 gallon pot fast enough.

Indoor casting!!!










Rich


----------



## GrantA

I'll use the anvil, but I'll probably use the hydraulic press more ;-p


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, what can be done with this…


----------



## RichBolduc

You found brass I see!!

Rich


----------



## TEK73

> You found brass I see!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Yeah, I did…
Got 1/2meter of 50mm, a bit bigger dimension than I wanted, but all smaller dimensions would require me to buy 3 meter rods..

Very expensive, but should do for this and a lot of future projects.
Now I just have to learn how to work with it, as I have never worked with brass before…
Done some stuff with sheet metal, but that is about all.
But no forge here, so I guess the grinder, sander, files and do on - will see some use the coming weeks!


----------



## HokieKen

TEK - For the most part, brass can be worked with the same tools you use for working wood. Bandsaw with a fairly fine pitch tooth will cut your 50mm stock. Run it on slow speed if you have the capability but it's not necessary. If you're a turner, you can turn it on a wood lathe using HSS or carbide turning tools you use for wood. Just take light cuts at slow speeds.

I think you'll find that brass is very versatile and easy to work with. Fun even ;-)


----------



## GrantA

TEK, adding to Kenny's suggestions, if you do not have a variable speed bandsaw don't turn your nose up at a hacksaw with a good blade. I like a high tension frame and Lenox blades, maybe 18tpi for that job. a little slower, yeah but accidents happen slower too!

With that said now that I have a portable bandsaw I may never use the hacksaw again


----------



## TEK73

Kenney and Grant; thanks a lot - that's very helpful info. Did not know that.
Looking forward to start playing around with it!


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## HokieKen

Is that your swap package John?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Is that your swap package John?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yep!


----------



## Mosquito

the shipping on that… ouch lol


----------



## tynewman

> TEK - For the most part, brass can be worked with the same tools you use for working wood. Bandsaw with a fairly fine pitch tooth will cut your 50mm stock. Run it on slow speed if you have the capability but it s not necessary. If you re a turner, you can turn it on a wood lathe using HSS or carbide turning tools you use for wood. Just take light cuts at slow speeds.
> 
> I think you ll find that brass is very versatile and easy to work with. Fun even ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Makes me want to find some to play with. Where do you find hunks of brass?


----------



## GrantA

Ty look on eBay and Amazon, with Amazon it can vary but sometimes you'll find a decent deal on some round or square bar but it will usually be 1 to 3 feet long. With eBay you can search for brass bar remnant and can sometimes find a deal on a small piece, Of course if you can get a couple of random pieces from the same seller and I can ship them together that is the best way to go


----------



## RichBolduc

I just picked these pieces of brass up from eBay.

2"od x 3" long
3-3/8"od x 4-1/8" long
2" hex x 6" long

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Ebay is a good place to look for small pieces Ty. Sometimes you can find "drops" which are just offcuts. Or, you can go to online metals and buy it in most any shape and size you like. There's always a coupon for 10-20% on that site so make sure you find one if you buy there. You can also get it on Amazon or McMaster-Carr or a whole host of online places. Ebay and onlinemetals.com are my go-to places though. Also, 360 Brass, aka C36000 Brass, aka Free Machining Brass, aka Free Cutting Brass is what you want. Other grades can be much harder, less corrosion resistant or have significant levels of lead in them.


----------



## tynewman

Wow, that was a quick response. thanks guys


----------



## DavePolaschek

I get most of my brass from Discount Steel (in person at their Minneapolis location), because I found that a lot of the online sellers were selling hard (or work hardened) brass as cartridge brass and I couldn't hand-rivet it without first annealing it.

One of these years I'll get a little forge and will melt down actual cartridge brass rather than buying unknown or mislabeled stuff.


----------



## HokieKen

Also, I should mention, you should wear a respirator when cutting brass. Especially with a grinder or sander. You're probably okay on saws (produce chips vs producing fine dust like abrasives) but better safe than sorry. Most Brass has some lead in it. Unless it's specifically labeled lead-free, then it has some. And, ya don't want to be inhaling that.


----------



## GrantA

check out Midwest and compare to online metals etc next time y'all order, I've been happy with them


----------



## duckmilk

Kenny and Grant, I didn't have those metal sources before, only McMaster. Thanks for the links


----------



## RichBolduc

Guess the new pressure pot works… 2.6" x 2.6" x 10.125" Burple, Black Onyx and Gold… Triple pine cone… No clue what the hell do do with it… about 42oz of Alumilite.. Thinking it should be good for about 9 pen blanks or 6-7 bottle stoppers if I cut it up. Could do a fair amount of knife scales too I think.




























Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Mallet head Rich? It wouldn't last too long but it it would look really cool while it did ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Mallet handle? I'll test it


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny and Grant, I didn t have those metal sources before, only McMaster. Thanks for the links
> 
> - duckmilk


I compared an 11" length of 2" diameter Brass between Midwest and Onlinemetals yesterday. The prices were roughly the same AFTER applying a 20% off coupon code from Online metals. I did not go far enough to compare shipping costs. But assuming the shipping costs are roughly the same, I'd say Midwest gets the nod. At least on big brass round bar.


----------



## GrantA

I don't think I've bought brass from either of them but I looked at a foot of 5" aluminum round bar and Midwest is $76 vs $120 from online metal, even with 20% that's a $20 difference. I ordered all the pieces for the new belt grinder frame cut to size from midwest


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that is a big difference in price on that Aluminum Grant. I'll definitely check Midwest and compare before I order anymore metal


----------



## EarlS

I might regret it, but I'm in. I just found a couple of mallet ideas that I really want to make. I guess that means I'd better get the shop set up quick and start making something. Who knows, maybe there would even be time for some mosaic coasters???

Kenny - check for a PM from me a bit later today with some questions.


----------



## RichBolduc

Feel free to come use my shop if you want Earl… 

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Earl you could laminate popsicle sticks on the kitchen counter and come up with something amazing lol


----------



## HokieKen

If your PM contains any reference to the Demon Boogers, I'll delete it immediately. Fair warning ;-)

Glad you decided to join man!


----------



## HokieKen

> Earl you could laminate popsicle sticks on the kitchen counter and come up with something amazing lol
> 
> - GrantA


I told you not to tell anybody what I was making!


----------



## EarlS

Rich - I wish I could!!!!!

Grant - wife might be a bit upset if I did that on the new granite counter.


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I don't see you name on the list??

I'm up to 3 mallets already… GOT…...TO…...STAY…..FOCUSED


----------



## HokieKen

Keebler, what's going on with the formatting in the participant list?


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like that fixed it. If not let me know


----------



## RichBolduc

Just add Grant's name.. I'll email you his address and everything 

Rich


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Keebler!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I might regret it, but I m in.
> - EarlS


Excellent - now I can get that combination clock/mallet I've been hoping for!
Seriously though, I'm sure you can conjure up something amazing even without a full shop. Looking forward to seeing what you do this time.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Couldn't resist Earl could you?

Super happy you jumped on board.


----------



## BMichs75

> First run with the new pot… Let s see how it goes… Might need to get an air tank if this compressor can t handle the 5 gallon pot fast enough.
> 
> Indoor casting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Rich Sweet setup. Did you buy complete or build yourself?


----------



## RichBolduc

Pieced it together myself. This is my stabilizing stuff set up










These are dye stabilizing now.










Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice pressure pot Rich. Pretty large. Set you back a lot or do you have an in on a good one at a reasonable price?


----------



## RichBolduc

Amazon warehouse deal!! Not a scratch on it.










Rich



> Nice pressure pot Rich. Pretty large. Set you back a lot or do you have an in on a good one at a reasonable price?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a great deal!! I'll have to look for some warehouse deals on those. Regular price is a bit much for me. Would love a bigger diameter pot.


----------



## Keebler1

How do you find thes amazon warehouse deals?


----------



## GrantA

You can shop strictly within Amazon warehouse by selecting it as a department 









Or when you find an item you like scroll down to see buying options, click the "used and new from" text 








Then you can see all buying options. Sometimes you'll even find a better deal on new items just beware items sold from 3rd party sellers that you might want to return!


----------



## RichBolduc

> How do you find thes amazon warehouse deals?
> 
> - Keebler1












Rich


----------



## HokieKen

There is one kind of Hammer I've never seen in any of these swaps.


----------



## bndawgs

Hmm, thought of an idea. But need to think about it some more to see if I can pull it off for this swap.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

This will be my first swap! Excited to get working!


----------



## EarlS

> Couldn't resist Earl could you?
> 
> Super happy you jumped on board.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Keep in mind that Kenny might help me with some of it:


----------



## RichBolduc

> Keep in mind that Kenny might help me with some of it:
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Keep in mind that Kenny might help me with some of it:
> 
> - EarlS


Finally someone making that dude work.


----------



## TEK73

> This will be my first swap! Excited to get working!
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


Same here, first time!
Already learning new stuff


----------



## KelleyCrafts

From some of the insider info I've been collecting….this one is going to be mallets of epic proportion. It'll be one to watch for sure.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Phone/internet out all day. Good part is my Timberwolf blades arrive. ) My gosh they are sharp. Also a nice no drift cut!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> From some of the insider info I've been collecting….this one is going to be mallets of epic proportion. It'll be one to watch for sure.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Mine may not be epic, but if it works, it will sure be interesting.


----------



## GrantA

Gulf beaches > Atlantic beaches, I already knew it but can now confirm since I went to the Atlantic a few weeks ago and am now back on gulf sand 









Kenny & Dave K are trying to load up all my stuff while I'm gone, I'll have to see what's left at the shop when I get home, maybe I can still think about making a mallet. Maybe one of them will make one for me!


----------



## RichBolduc

Grant..m I'm 15-20 min from the guild beaches… 25' boat too I have access too….

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

Who can spot the teaser


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, I miss that program they have in all spy movies, where the are able to take a blurry image and ut stays focused and clear while they zoom indefinitly…


----------



## RRBOU

> Guess the new pressure pot works… 2.6" x 2.6" x 10.125" Burple, Black Onyx and Gold… Triple pine cone… No clue what the hell do do with it… about 42oz of Alumilite.. Thinking it should be good for about 9 pen blanks or 6-7 bottle stoppers if I cut it up. Could do a fair amount of knife scales too I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


That could spark endless ideas. Nice job Rich.


----------



## EarlS

Nothing like a swap deadline to push me to get things set up in the new shop.

Since I sold off almost all of the large equipment this spring when we sold the house I needed to get new equipment (trying to keep up with Grant). Most of it is here so I'm off to spend the day in the new shop putting all of the new (to me) toys (I mean equipment) together.

Wen 4214 - 12" drill press - box was heavily damaged, hopefully nothing is missing or broken
DWS779 - Dewalt sliding compund miter saw
DWX723 - Dewalt miter saw stand
DW735X - 13" planer and stand
Delta 6" 37-866x - 6" Delta jointer
Delta 80-850 - Dust collector with an Oneida 6" Super Dust Deputy and Rikon 60-905 1 micron cartridge filter
Jet air filtration unit

I also have to wire up the 220 outlets since the electrician just put cover plates over the boxes. After all of that, prep the floor for a Rustoleum shop floor coating. I guess this is why it is Labor Day??


----------



## JohnMcClure

Labor day indeed!
No teasers here, haven't started, but have begun collecting materials. 
Today, I'm busy painting plywood to look like aluminum, while the rest of them make dessert for the impending family gathering.


----------



## HokieKen

Lookin' good fellas. Earl, I wouldn't call setting up shop "laboring" exactly ;-). We've had a constant stream of out-of-town family and dinner plans for the last two weeks solid. So I gave the wife a hard NO on the Labor Day cookout this year. Thankfully she didn't veto it this time ;-)


----------



## TEK73

Just got «something» finished to «stage 1».
And thanks for the tip on how to work that brass. It worked like a charm!
Cutting it on the bandsaw went really smooth. Quite some work with the rasp afterwards, but I think it all will turn out very well!
Starting tombe quite exited myself to see gow it all turns out in the end.
Kind-of having a vision of the end product - but I really wonder if I will be able to make something that matches the vision.
And then I'm really curious if the receiver will see and appriciate it the way I hope he/she will.

Time will show - still a lot to do before anything wil be releaved.


----------



## HokieKen

Way to go TEK! Remember, if you aren't happy with the final result, you can always keep that one as a user and make another for the swap and smooth out any wrinkles. You definitely have time! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Alright, how about a quick poll as well as a teaser?

I have two designs rolling around in my head. The echo they make when they bang the walls is terrible so I need to land on one pretty soon!

So, do you want a big, heavy steel walloper OR a nice, well balanced brass finesser?


----------



## RichBolduc

Finesser for me usually.

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

Why can't I have both?


----------



## HokieKen

You had two choices Dave. For your inability to follow directions and answer properly, you will get neither. And I mean that sincerely. The only way I'm sending you a hammer in this swap is if you join and Keebler gives me your name. Otherwise you will receive no swap package from me!

;-)

Both probably won't happen honestly. Either one will require some tooling investment on my end. Luckily, I have my materials so I can sink my swap budget into said tooling. But only for one or the other most likely. Cause I'm cheap ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have several whoppers from prior swaps and one's I made for me so I'd like a nice all round finesse mallet. One that would be great for lightly tapping in dowels but also aligning smaller box pieces.


----------



## tynewman

I feel like we need to move up the dates, by the time November comes I will have a shop full of mallets.


----------



## GrantA

I'd go for a wallop. Like an 8lb sledge or something. Cross pein maybe  
Need to borrow any of my tooling? Or do you have that handled after this weekend score?


----------



## HokieKen

Hmmm, I think you're looking for something in between the two ideas I'm pondering Jeff. But, if I get your name, I've probably got a bonus for ya ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Ty - if you want to make me a rocker, that would take your mind off mallets ;-)

Grant - 8# is a little heavier than I was thinking. But, after Dave and I took our field trip, you probably need hammers of every size ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny I would go for almost anything. Other than forging, I don't swing a big hammer often at all. So I would probably prefer something smaller but a big beautiful wooden leather faced mallet wouldn't be tossed aside.


----------



## GrantA

Damn you got my leather too?!?


----------



## hairy

Teasers


----------



## Thorbjorn88

How many of the participants are hand tool users? I'm trying to decide whether a plane setting hammer would be a good item to make or if most people wouldn't appreciate one.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I took it all Grant.

Thor, I like hand tools and even use some planes that require a hammer but personally. I have an abundance. However, I'm guessing most guys in the swap wouldn't use one regardless. I made one for Earl last mallet swap and it's probably all rusty already.


----------



## Lazyman

> How many of the participants are hand tool users? I'm trying to decide whether a plane setting hammer would be a good item to make or if most people wouldn't appreciate one.
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


I got a really cool one in the last swap so I went and bought a plane so I could use it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I remember that now Nathan. You bought a little jap plane IIRC yeah?


----------



## anthm27

> Pieced it together myself. This is my stabilizing stuff set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are dye stabilizing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Is that the new operation Rich after explosion 101,? Very nice looking set up.
I'm gonna have to start tuning in to this thread. I'm missing too much.
Beer swap thread getting way way too quiet.
Regards 
Anth


----------



## DavePolaschek

> For your inability to follow directions and answer properly, you will get neither.


Yeah, I get that from my sweetie a lot too. Guess I won't ever learn. ;-)

I'm almost certainly not going to be jumping in on is one. Our to-do list for the new house is pretty long, and I don't think we'll break ground on my new shop before the first of the year. I'll probably be working with my low bench and a handful of hand tools for a while.


----------



## EarlS

> I made one for Earl last mallet swap and it's probably all rusty already.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Sadly, Dave is correct. When I unlocked the tool chest yesterday and opened the drawer where the small damascus steel hammer was located, it had some rust on it. In all fairness, though, it was due to having my entire shop stored in a non-climate controlled storage unit for the last 5 months or so. Before then, it saw regular use and will continue to see considerable use during the mallet swap. It works great on small chisels and topping in plugs and such.

I managed to get all of the equipment put together. Luckily, none of the cast parts on the drill press were cracked and all of the pieces were still there. Considering the big dent in the box and the hole that exposed the chuck I expected the worst.

Dave P - I can relate to your situation. I'm worried that I bit off more than I can chew by jumping in. I have ideas for either a small tapper or a big whopper.

As I was looking at options for the mallet materials I realized I don't have a router table now either. I'm considering whether to get a stand alone table or the cast iron wing version that bolts on the table saw. Thoughts, ideas, suggestions on a router table, lift, and fence? I know I want the big PC 3-1/4 HP motor for it.


----------



## Lazyman

> I remember that now Nathan. You bought a little jap plane IIRC yeah?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


That's right. I bought this cheap Japanese Wood Block Plane KANNA 40mm Carenters Tool Double Edge Senkichi from Amazon just so I had something I use this genno on. I think I paid almost $10 for it but now it is only $8.78. It is actually a great little plane and usually the first one I reach for when I just have some light planing to do.


----------



## hairy

Another teaser, the source of my material, 9 years ago.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yup that's the new setup… Well before I added to it… Brought my oven on for stabilizing and also bought a new air compressor and pressure pot for casting. Probably going to add a reserve air tank since it's a small compressor.

Rich



> Is that the new operation Rich after explosion 101,? Very nice looking set up.
> I'm gonna have to start tuning in to this thread. I'm missing too much.
> Beer swap thread getting way way too quiet.
> Regards
> Anth
> 
> - anthm27


----------



## anthm27

It looks great, 
nice one


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hairy, the first thing I thought when I saw your photo was how in the heck did he keep that Dakota so clean? 9 years ago certainly helps explain that.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a beautiful chunk of wood Hairy! Well done on self-sourcing it


----------



## duckmilk

> I'm gonna have to start tuning in to this thread. I'm missing too much.
> Beer swap thread getting way way too quiet.
> Regards
> Anth
> 
> - anthm27


Yes Anthony, the beer swap is over. Might as well move over to this one to see what is going on.


----------



## anthm27

Fair call Duck, I,m on the tools today, funky ideas coming into my head for the board game


----------



## bndawgs

Well, spent a little time this morning in the shop and then it was auto mechanic time. Spent the day with my son working on his electric dirt bike. We swapped the motor with a larger one I pulled from a scooter and painted the body pieces. It's actually pretty darn fast now. Paint turned out pretty good too. Hit it with some spar urethane after it was dry.


----------



## Lazyman

I know that some of you guys have worked with desert ironwood before. I am about to turn a handle from a piece I bought and my first time working with it. It was fairly expensive for a turning blank and a multi-axis turning so I don't want to screw it up. Anyone have any tips and/or watchouts for turning ironwood?


----------



## RichBolduc

Dave probably has the most experience with ironwood. At least that's what I would assume. I've turned it a couple of times for tool handles and found it really hard and very brittle. Not brittle as in it breaks apart but brittle as in it splinters I guess you could say.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I just got a piece recently from Dave. I was going to try carving it. HA! That stuff is hard!! There's a lot of silica in it too. I did turn a small piece though which was originally intended to be the inlay on your bottle opener. It turns surprisingly nicely. I got a really nice finish right off a spindle gouge on it. I don't foresee you having any issues with it on the lathe other than possibly needing to sharpen more than usual. It is pretty brittle from what I understand though so with the multi-axis I'd go light on my interrupted cuts to prevent tearing a chunk of it out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pretty much what Kenny said. Turns fantastic actually as long as you don't have a catch and it breaks.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks guys. That is a little of what I was afraid of. With the multi-axis turning, especially since I am using carbide, I was afraid I could get some chunks breaking off. I guess I will get a little bit of a sense of it while doing the initial roughing to round. I did a prototype using some ash juniper and since it is pretty brittle, though very soft in comparison, I had a piece split off making the shape a little off. I may have to start with a smaller off-axis turning and increase it as I sneak up on the shape I want. Or perhaps I might have to use rasps and coarse sandpaper to do the final shaping.


----------



## HokieKen

I would go with HSS if it were me Nathan. The sharper your tool, the less likely it will chunk out and you can get your gouges considerably sharper than carbide.


----------



## bndawgs

any recommendations on a soldering iron or soldering pen? my old radio shack one isn't up to the current task I need it for.


----------



## HokieKen

This is the one I have Steve. It's older and no longer made I don't think. The new version is digital and by all accounts still the one to have. Of course, you have to use it a lot to justify that kind of expense. Since you're building electric bikes though, I'm assuming you probably give your's a pretty fair workout ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> I would go with HSS if it were me Nathan. The sharper your tool, the less likely it will chunk out and you can get your gouges considerably sharper than carbide.
> 
> - HokieKen


Normally I would for multi-axis turning Kenny but I am making another Wera-style 4 axis handle for someone and I use a template with a follower clamped to the shaft of the carbide tool. I tried HSS back when I was trying to figure out the process but could not get the shape uniform on each axis by eye so had to resort to carbide and a template. Since the angle of the gouge changes along the length, I could not come up with a way to use HSS. One key that I keep forgetting until a problem arises is that you have to turn it pretty fast to prevent moving in too deep between revolutions. With the off axis spindle spinning like that, it can get a little scary, though so far I have not had one release (knock wood). I may see if my shear cup carbide will give me better results but like the HHS, you do have to change the angle of attack (horizontally only) sometimes to get a good shear cut which may make it hard to follow the template uniformly. You can get a really nice finish using a shear cutter but they don't seem to be suited for cutting air like that.

BTW, don't google *sheer* cup with the wife is in the room.


----------



## HokieKen

Hadn't thought about following your template. Good point. I'd go with light cuts and should be fine. I don't know which one you normally use but, I'd be inclined to use the round carbide instead of the square or diamond. It just seems to have a gentler touch.


----------



## d_sinsley

Email sent. Sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## Lazyman

Yes, I use the round carbide. I've never tried using the diamond and the square one won't work because I am following a curved template but does make me think about the shape of the follower. I am currently using a pointed one but perhaps it should be rounded to match the shape of the cutter.


----------



## HokieKen

Round or pointed, you still have a single point of contact with the template. I doubt it would make any difference in use unless you have issues with the pointed one getting hung up on the template.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Round or pointy should do. Avoid the square for sure

Also, i didn't mention it earlier. Wear a mask for that stuff. It's full of silica and not at all good for you. Definitely don't breathe that in. It stinks when you turn it anyway.


----------



## Lazyman

What I am thinking is that when I am following a curve inward, the point of the follower may be on a different spot than is actually cutting. It may be cutting say at 45 degrees even though the follower is touching further in. This might make it cut more aggressively because the follower allows it to plunge deeper and in fact it might not yield the exact same shape as the template either, though for this that might not matter for something like a handle. When I made the first one like this, I was using a smaller cutter than the one I am using now which might be affecting how aggressive it is cutting and the chip out I am seeing on the prototype. I am going to have to think about that and experiment a little. As you can see, I am still refining the process.

Damn autocorrect keeps trying to change cutter to cuter.


----------



## HokieKen

That's cute Nathan.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> any recommendations on a soldering iron or soldering pen? my old radio shack one isn t up to the current task I need it for.
> 
> - Steve


We use all Weller. Great track record. I recommend the TC variety.



> Email sent. Sounds like a fun idea.
> - d_sinsley


Welcome! Just saw your screwdrivers project. You can send those and we'll just call it a mallet


----------



## RichBolduc

Weller, Metcal and Hakko are the only soldering irons worth using in my opinion.

Rich


----------



## bndawgs

I was looking at this one


----------



## d_sinsley

Okay I am new to this and trying to catch up. I take it we can start building as I see things getting rolling. It says not to post pictures to the projects until the revel but says we need to have a finished photo prior to shipping. So with that said are we supposed to revel it or is our recipient supposed to reveal it? And how much "progress" do we report on?


----------



## tynewman

I believe you email the picture to Keebler,
[email protected] 
He's the only one that sees the progress pic, it doesn't go on the thread.


----------



## HokieKen

Correct^. And your recipient will reveal what you made them. You won't post any pictures of your completed build until after it's revealed by your recipient. Teaser pics of the build in process that don't reveal too much are encouraged though


----------



## d_sinsley

Sweet, I got it. I will be informing my wife to serve my dinners in the shop until November.


----------



## tynewman

So I went and bought a lathe. Hadn't planned on it, always liked playing on the lathe when I was in High School, but never planned on owning one. Then you start making mallets and everyone starts talking about their lathe, and now I had to have one. Anyway, found it on online used, happy with it so far.










Jet 1236


----------



## P89DC

> any recommendations on a soldering iron or soldering pen? my old radio shack one isn t up to the current task I need it for.


Are you soldering electronic circuits? If yes then the one Ken is recommending is a good but expensive option. I have one. But if you're soldering a mechanical connection then a higher power, lower cost, constant power iron makes much better sense. Saves significant $$ and works better.


----------



## RichBolduc

Last years mallet swap is how I got suckered in to buying a lathe… lol

Rich



> So I went and bought a lathe. Hadn't planned on it, always liked playing on the lathe when I was in High School, but never planned on owning one. Then you start making mallets and everyone starts talking about their lathe, and now I had to have one. Anyway, found it on online used, happy with it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet 1236
> 
> - tynewman


----------



## Keebler1

d_sinsley….yes take progress pics and a finished project pic. Send me the finished pic by the due date and ship on or before the ship date. Your recipient will post pics here on the reveal date. After that you can feel free to post the one you made in the projects forum with tag mallet swap 2019


----------



## P89DC

> So I went and bought a lathe…found it on online used, happy with it
> Jet 1236


Nice! I have that set of lathe chisels, bought them back in 1987. I recognize the box even though its long gone. Used the chisels yesterday, they work well esp for the $50 I spent.

A lathe and chisels are useless without a sharpening strategy…Time for a low speed grinder and some CBN wheels


----------



## bndawgs

My current need for one is for soldering electronic circuits. I need to replace some resistors in a car amp.

i have another soldering gun i use for soldering wires together.


----------



## Keebler1

I want a lathe anyone want to send me one?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll be selling my midi soon Keebler but probably not worth it after shipping.

Finishing up the lathe cabinet on my new to me lathe this week I hope and the little guy will go on CL.


----------



## bndawgs

I have the same one that tynewman got. got it along with a bunch of tools from a guy moving. i need to free it up and start using it again


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Sweet, I got it. I will be informing my wife to serve my dinners in the shop until November.
> 
> - d_sinsley


LMAO!!!
---

Steve, the one you linked on Amazon is probably just fine. There is no reason to suspect its quality is any worse than a Weller with similar features.
My guys use the same Wellers for PCB assembly, wire splices, and wire-to-tab connections. Their irons are turned on about 40 hours a week.


----------



## bndawgs

> Sweet, I got it. I will be informing my wife to serve my dinners in the shop until November.
> 
> - d_sinsley
> 
> LMAO!!!
> ---
> 
> Steve, the one you linked on Amazon is probably just fine. There is no reason to suspect its quality is any worse than a Weller with similar features.
> My guys use the same Wellers for PCB assembly, wire splices, and wire-to-tab connections. Their irons are turned on about 40 hours a week.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Thanks, I looked at a weller with a similar price, but the tip on it wasn't fine enough and i didn't want to mess with more tips. i think this one should hopefully do the trick.


----------



## Bluenote38

Not sure if there's a decent mallet in this pile of not.


----------



## Bluenote38

duplicate :-(


----------



## JohnMcClure

A handle I did about a year ago… thought the diagonal lamination was unique.
And the original idea called for using a piece of an oak branch as a mallet-head - damn, should have made that and kept it secret, wouldn't have to do anything for the swap LOL!


----------



## EarlS

John - I'm fairly certain you aren't the first person to consider the ancient practice of re-purposing a previous project…..... Is that like re-gifting?

Now where did I put those extra dice mallets???


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I see Ty's getting into the swap spirit  A lathe is the funnest tool you can own IMO.

John, those roofing hammers are some highly useful little buggers. I don't know why they aren't more popular than they are with wood workers. They're a hammer, a very good hatchet and a splitting wedge all rolled into one. I have 3 or 4 and use them pretty regularly.


----------



## RichBolduc

They're even better when they're a Nova!!!

Rich



> A lathe is the funnest tool you can own IMO.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Look at Rich with the advertisement/commercial!!!

Earl, do you think we'll see dice mallets in this swap?


----------



## EarlS

> Look at Rich with the advertisement/commercial!!!
> 
> Earl, do you think we'll see dice mallets in this swap?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Only if anyone wants to take picture of theirs and post it as a teaser?? I'm planning something a bit different, and certainly a lot more of a limited run.


----------



## RichBolduc

Do we need to get some stabilized corn cobs for you Earl?

Rich


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## Keebler1

Kenny is the one that needs the corn cobs


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, send me corn cobs. Let's see where they end up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Teaser….maybe.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What about the T-track mallet that one awesome craftsman made in one of these swaps. Damn good dude too! Friends with Ironman IIRC.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here it is!



















That was a fun swap.


----------



## HokieKen

Damn!! That's sexy! I'd love to have a mallet like that one )


----------



## d_sinsley

So since my name is officially on the list I figured I had better start assessing what I am gonna do.

Decided to make the "backyard whammer" Here is the teaser, a piece of Bing cherry tree from my father-in-laws backyard and a piece of black walnut from my bosses backyard. Set on om work table with the router flattening sled ready to start milling. Should be able to get enough useable pieces out of these to make a laminated whammer.


----------



## tynewman

> I have the same one that tynewman got. got it along with a bunch of tools from a guy moving. i need to free it up and start using it again
> 
> - Steve


 I got the lathe, mobile stand, lathe tools and 4 random clamps for $450. I feel like I did pretty well in the exchange. He said he only used it a few times and it cleaned up really nice.



> A lathe and chisels are useless without a sharpening strategy…Time for a low speed grinder and some CBN wheels


Yes! I've been trying to figure out what to do. I have a grinder and looked at a 1000 grit wheel, Its just a regular grinder, not low speed. or was looking at a sharpening station
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PVHIMW/?coliid=I1SLJ7XWE01PIT&colid=1G5LRUCT0XP9F&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Any thoughts


----------



## RichBolduc

I have a WS3000 and wouldn't recommend it for lathe tools. Great for regular chisels, not for lathe chisels.

Don't waste your time, just go talk to Ken at https://woodturnerswonders.com/ best prices hand down and he'll answer any questions. You could even get away with just a 180grit for now.

I run a 180 and a 600 wheel with a Wolverine sharpening jig and Raptor angle gauge.

Rich

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rich is right. I have a WS and wouldn't use that for turning tools. Loads of people love the wolverine system. Tormek has a good system and Sorby has a great system. Tormek and Sorby are spendy.

The WS is awesome for just about everything else though.


----------



## HokieKen

I also have a worksharp and, while I love it, I agree that it's not ideal for turning tools. I freehand my parting tool and skew chisels on it because the have straight, flat bevels. Everything else gets done on the grinder.

I have a VS 6" grinder with white AO wheels and shopmade jigs for sharpening everything else. I would be fine with a 6" high speed grinder too. If you lap your bench chisels up to 8 million grit waterstones then polish it in the blood of a virgin, you might need a low speed grinder and CBN wheels. Otherwise use what ya got. A set of guides jigs like the Wolverine system is a good investment. Or, if you prefer to spend time instead of money, there are lots of examples of home spun jigs online.

If I were starting over with nothing, I'd probably make a belt sharpener like Nathan's (Lazyman)

Just my (not so) humble opinion. YMMV…


----------



## Woodmaster1

All this talk about using a lathe I might have to work on a swap item or two tomorrow at my woodworking club. I have my own lathe but it's fun to go to the clubs shop and socialize and show up someone else. I am usually the one that gets shown up.


----------



## d_sinsley

So I got the cherry cut down with my flattening sled to a workable shape and size that I could cut it with my table saw. I sure wish I had a decent band saw for resawing. Its on my list I have only ever had small ones and right now I have none because the one I have is for my shosmith which is having issues.

But I digress, I got it on the table saw. And learned a few things about Bing Cherry. Its hard, dense, pretty, and I think I am allergic to it.

The piece I am using is warped, bent, twisted, cracked, and was just waiting for a project like this. I knew I would not be able to make anything big with it. It was going to be small pieces. But here is a piece I cut off squaring the block up and I applied one coat of linseed oil just to see what it looked like. It really is a pretty wood.

Oh and a bonus. Since putting it on the flattening jig, I made a heck of a bunch of small chips. It kokanee salmon season and I will be getting a few batches for the smoker. I will have plenty of chips for smoking the fish.










I have the opportunity to salvage a huge old Bing cherry tree. It is about 24-36" in diameter and has a good straight limb free trunk for about the first 15 feet. It also has two pretty decent size burls. Plus plenty of limb wood for turning and little bits and pieces. After seeing and working with this I think it will be a good find.


----------



## Lazyman

I love my belt sander sharpening system. I based it upon the Sorby Pro-edge system.


----------



## tynewman

> I love my belt sander sharpening system. I based it upon the Sorby Pro-edge system.
> 
> - Lazyman


I looked at that, very impressive. Not the work of a Lazyman though.
Decided on the CBN 180 grit wheel, because I have a grinder and hey, I'm lazy. Thanks for all the input


----------



## Lazyman

In case you didn't see this, it's a pretty clever way to make a mallet using a pipe T.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> In case you didn t see this, it s a pretty clever way to make a mallet using a pipe T.
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I like that! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I love my belt sander sharpening system. I based it upon the Sorby Pro-edge system.
> 
> - Lazyman


Very well done Nathan. The Sorby system is definitely fool proof and absolutely 100% repeatable. You just can't mess it up.


----------



## TEK73

> So I got the cherry cut down with my flattening sled to a workable shape and size that I could cut it with my table saw. I sure wish I had a decent band saw for resawing. Its on my list I have only ever had small ones and right now I have none because the one I have is for my shosmith which is having issues.
> 
> But I digress, I got it on the table saw. And learned a few things about Bing Cherry. Its hard, dense, pretty, and I think I am allergic to it.
> 
> The piece I am using is warped, bent, twisted, cracked, and was just waiting for a project like this. I knew I would not be able to make anything big with it. It was going to be small pieces. But here is a piece I cut off squaring the block up and I applied one coat of linseed oil just to see what it looked like. It really is a pretty wood.
> 
> Oh and a bonus. Since putting it on the flattening jig, I made a heck of a bunch of small chips. It kokanee salmon season and I will be getting a few batches for the smoker. I will have plenty of chips for smoking the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the opportunity to salvage a huge old Bing cherry tree. It is about 24-36" in diameter and has a good straight limb free trunk for about the first 15 feet. It also has two pretty decent size burls. Plus plenty of limb wood for turning and little bits and pieces. After seeing and working with this I think it will be a good find.
> 
> - d_sinsley


Very nice!


----------



## TEK73

A small teaser…


----------



## WallynSC

I just sent my participation email to Keebler1. Newbie yes, very much in awe of the work you guys turn out. First swap of any description but I have to start somewhere, be gentle.

Wally


----------



## Bluenote38

> A small teaser…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73


You didn't stick your wedding band in there did you? The wife is gonna kill you ;-)


----------



## BMichs75

> A small teaser…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73
> 
> You didn t stick your wedding band in there did you? The wife is gonna kill you ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


 Hilarious


----------



## Woodmaster1

I worked on my swap items at the woodworking club shop today and I have one more piece to go. Out of the fire and on the lathe.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Highland catalog came today, this caught my eye. Wondering if I would use it… its unlike anything I've ever used (and not worth $159 to find out).


----------



## Keebler1

You can buy it and have it sent to my house


----------



## GrantA

Hmm
Would a bench axe count in a mallet swap?

Asking for a friend


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. It would in my book! Looks like a hewing hatchet with really good steel. A little spendy maybe but probably handy.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Hmm
> Would a bench axe count in a mallet swap?
> 
> Asking for a friend
> 
> - GrantA


Sure as heck would if as long as I got one!


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Just looked up Veritas Bench Axe for fun:
http://www.leevalley.com/us/gifts/page.aspx?p=75519
It uses plastic and screws to attach the head? PM11 steel would be nice, 
but 
#IAMAKLUTZ and I cut myself every time I sharpen my PM11 plane blades. 
Large sharp PM11 blade on long handle would remove limbs and/or fingers if I attempted to use in my shop. 
Thanks for information, but none for this Klutz. 
YMMV


----------



## DavePolaschek

I've got a Veritas bench axe… somewhere. It's kinda handy, but I use a cheapo hatchet a lot more often because that's part of my truck kit, so it's almost always with me. The Veritas suffers from being too nice to haul everywhere, so I use it less.

Might just be me, though.


----------



## TEK73

> A small teaser…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73
> 
> You didn t stick your wedding band in there did you? The wife is gonna kill you ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


********************, you got that…
Please, do not tell her!


----------



## d_sinsley

Okay, I have a question. How, using a router table, can i route a profile into the top and bottom of a small piece of wood less than 2" square without taking off my fingers or eating the piece of wood. Is there a safe way to make a hold down that slides on the fence to hold small pieces.

One thought I have is cut a two inch square piece of wood say 8 or 9 inches long and then route the end of it and cut it off. Another thought is to make a sliding guide with a notch in it and then a block to hold the wood down.

But I don't want to reinvent the wheel. Basically I am trying to make a small square (maybe rectangle) finial.


----------



## HokieKen

> Okay, I have a question. How, using a router table, can i route a profile into the top and bottom of a small piece of wood less than 2" square without taking off my fingers or eating the piece of wood. Is there a safe way to make a hold down that slides on the fence to hold small pieces.
> 
> *One thought I have is cut a two inch square piece of wood say 8 or 9 inches long and then route the end of it and cut it off. Another thought is to make a sliding guide with a notch in it and then a block to hold the wood down. *
> 
> But I don t want to reinvent the wheel. Basically I am trying to make a small square (maybe rectangle) finial.
> 
> - d_sinsley


That's the easiest solution IMO. You can also use a handscrew to hold small parts on the router table.


----------



## GrantA

Make or buy something like these options. It can be as simple as a bigger board with carpet tape or super glue (look up using masking tape with super glue for temporary use).

When possible do as much milling as you can on a bigger piece then trim to size


----------



## d_sinsley

Thats a good idea never even thought of that but that would work. I did google it and found this from Wood


----------



## HokieKen

MLCS and Rockler (and probably others) also sell holders similar to this:


----------



## d_sinsley

I think with the few examples I have seen a nice little jig making adventure is in my future. For this projectt he Jorgenson clamp will work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

+1 for the handscrew approach, that's how I always do it. Sandpaper on the jaws looks like a good idea if you can dedicate a screw just for such a job.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Basically I am trying to make a small square (maybe rectangle) finial.
> - d_sinsley


Are you looking to do a finial along these lines?


----------



## d_sinsley

More or less, yes.


> Basically I am trying to make a small square (maybe rectangle) finial.
> - d_sinsley
> 
> Are you looking to do a finial along these lines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## d_sinsley

Thanks guys. I have a plan of attack. I think for safety the easiest way to do this with what I have on hand will be to cut from a larger piece of stock and then trim it off. But I will be making a jig for future use.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Worked in the shop today and I am done with my swap items. Now if can think something once I get my swap partner to add relaxation will set in.


----------



## duckmilk

> I've got a Veritas bench axe… somewhere. It's kinda handy, but I use a cheapo hatchet a lot more often because that's part of my truck kit, so it's almost always with me. The Veritas suffers from being too nice to haul everywhere, so I use it less.
> 
> Might just be me, though.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I still have my old Boy Scout hatchet which I keep sharpened and in the shop.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Not been on here for about three days. Spent the time working with a group of veterans building a wheel chair ramp for a guy who went to Iraq with us in bad shape. I am really whipped but it was worth it. We put in 32 hours in three days. It is massive considering the pitch 1:12.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Jeff! Good on you guys )


----------



## Lazyman

I came across this source for metals that might come in handy for this swap hobbymetalkits.com I didn't spend a lot of time looking but the few things I did check seemed very reasonable. Even shipping seemed very cheap. They don't have as many types and sizes to choose from as some of the big sellers but what the do have is pretty cheap.


----------



## GrantA

Rise & shine!


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like Grant's offering up his green egg to test our mallets on


----------



## Lazyman

Shou sugi ban finish?


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - that is the best kind of woodworking

Nathan - That metal site was just what I was looking for.

Grant - did no one tell you that you shouldn't put dry ice in your green egg? Judging by the temperature gauge that must be some kind of new cold smoking process.


----------



## GrantA

Haha I had just lit it. There's fire I promise


----------



## HokieKen

That site does have good prices but the selection is pretty limited Nathan. If they have what you need though, it definitely looks like a good bet.


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah, the selection is limited but probably half price compared to Online Metals or Metal Supermarket prices, if you can find what you need.

BTW, I heard about the hobby metal kits site from the YouTuber Tubalcain (mrpete222). He calls himself "your YouTube Shop Teacher". If you are interested in metal work he has some good videos. He has several metal lathes and has videos on restoring and fixing them as well as many other project videos and his "What is it" videos are pretty interesting where he shows tools he picks up at sales and sees if you can guess or in some cases tell him what it is for.


----------



## bndawgs

Anyone got a better link for a pizza cutter turning kit than woodcraft?


----------



## HokieKen

I've watched some of Tubalcain's videos Nathan. He does a good job with them. If you like his, This Old Tony and Joe Pieczynski might be up your alley too.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's one Steve.


----------



## bndawgs

dammit, forgot all about PSI. thanks Kenny.

old one got left in the pizza box when we threw it away. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He's good Nathan. Same with Joe and Tony. Although, Tony's only been working on a dirt bike lately. Still a lot of good content on all of them. I watch those three often.

This old Tony is probably the most entertaining by far imo. He does a great job of making snarky jokes and educating.


----------



## BMichs75

Here is my teaser pic…. Mallet material should be in there somewhere


----------



## Lazyman

Craft supplies and Rockler carry them too.



> dammit, forgot all about PSI. thanks Kenny.
> 
> old one got left in the pizza box when we threw it away. lol
> 
> - Steve


----------



## HokieKen

Are those clamps in the floor Brandon? What the hell are you clamping?!


----------



## BMichs75

Bought all those at an auction 3 weeks ago for $30. 18 10in deep f clamps. Bought them with the 2 sanders and shaper I picked up


----------



## Keebler1

If youre gonna route a 1.25" wide by 1.5" deep ledge in a pine workbench open the garage door and dont leave the door to the inside open very long or youll set off the smoke detectors. Dont ask how i know


----------



## TEK73

Some progress today…


----------



## GrantA

Hey Brandon, wanna double your money? :-D


----------



## BMichs75

> Hey Brandon, wanna double your money? :-D
> 
> - GrantA


Could have had a bunch more but I am running out of places to hide clamps


----------



## duckmilk

Nice shop Brandon. I see you started a shop build blog but didn't keep adding to it. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Keebler1

New toy


----------



## BMichs75

> Nice shop Brandon. I see you started a shop build blog but didn t keep adding to it. What are the dimensions?
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck
New shop is 26×32. Wish I would have gone bigger though. Overall happy where its going. Right now I am struggling with layout but once I can thin down on that big pile of wood and get it on the wall I will have a better handle on how to rearrange the shop to flow better.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Very sorry mallet swapping jocks but i have to to bow out of this swap just got out of hospital AGAIN was in for 2 weeks with a collapsed lung AGAIN yes the same one I am home now but still have a chest tube in and have a LONG recovery road ahead :<((( Thanks for understanding but life has to come first sorry again 
and I had an excellent idea was going to make a Roy Underhill Mystery Mallet they are real kewl looking :<))


----------



## Keebler1

Got it working. Itll be fun to use


----------



## WallynSC

> Very sorry mallet swapping jocks but i have to to bow out of this swap just got out of hospital AGAIN was in for 2 weeks with a collapsed lung AGAIN yes the same one I am home now but still have a chest tube in and have a LONG recovery road ahead :<((( Thanks for understanding but life has to come first sorry again
> and I had an excellent idea was going to make a Roy Underhill Mystery Mallet they are real kewl looking :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, I wish the best and speediest recovery for you.
Wally


----------



## duckmilk

Sorry Tony, take care of yourself and get better, that's an order ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Can someone tell if i have that plane setup correctly from the pic?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hope you feel better soon, Tony.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sorry to hear about that Tony. Take care of yourself and hope your doing better real soon.


----------



## HokieKen

Tony - you can't make any more mallets buddy! Those things make you sick :-(. Rest up and get well!

Keebler, what kind of plane is it? Looks good from the pic. Are you getting an even shaving across the full width of the blade?


----------



## Keebler1

Looks even across the blade. Its the grizzly 14" smoothing plane. $48 on amazon


----------



## hairy

Tony, get well soon!


----------



## RichBolduc

Damnit Tony stop getting sick!!

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Tony,
Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## HokieKen

Looks good from here Keebler. As long as you're getting a consistent shaving and the plane is not too hard to push through the cut and it leaves a good surface, I'd say you're in business


----------



## Keebler1

It does grab a little bit at times but that may be normak as this is the first hand plane ive ever used. Ill have to play around with it on my mallet im making for myself so i know wether to use it on my swap mallet or not


----------



## bndawgs

Tony, take care of yourself brother. Get better soon.


----------



## d_sinsley

Tony,

Sorry to here about your medical issues. I understand. I have had 7 surgeries in the last two years for a stupid brain condition. Everything takes a back burner when fighting health issues. Heal and get well and get back in the shop. Its good therapy.

As for me I have made some progress. Ready for finishing.



















Didn't quite get the double sided detail I was after but I do like this finale. This has been a fun challenge. I have never made anything quite like this. And the joinery is pushing my skill set.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Get well Tony!!! You should get a good powered respirator for the shop and force yourself to wear it. I wish you all the best always.

Keebler, look up Paul sellers on YouTube about setting up a hand plane. Or just look for setting up a plane on YouTube and you'll have good visuals to compare to. 14" is a big smoother.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thought you all might like to see the ramp that kicked my but. Started with a crew of 13 on Tuesday morning. By 11:00 pm Wednesday we had 8 left. When we finished on Thursday at 6:00 pm there were five old veterans left. Tired old veterans.

Before picture, just getting started









End of day 1









Finished project









Mission accomplished! Final task was to put in a flag pole and raise the flag


----------



## JohnMcClure

Great job, Jeff!


----------



## JohnMcClure

To date I have done 0 work for mallet swap, 60% complete materials acquisition, 75% complete idea generation. I have earned some garage time tomorrow and look forward to making a little progress.


----------



## Keebler1

Join the club john all i have are the materials. I am going to make a mallet for me out of pune first to iron out the wrinkles.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

thanks to all for the well wishes

Jeff that ramp is awesome i think you should do a project page for it :<)))))


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Join the club john all i have are the materials. I am going to make a mallet for me out of pune first to iron out the wrinkles.
> 
> - Keebler1


Pine test piece is a good idea. I did that a couple years ago, the pine one one finally broke after years of abuse by 3 toddlers, the oak one is still my main mallet. It gets a LOT of use.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> thanks to all for the well wishes
> 
> *Jeff that ramp is awesome i think you should do a project page for it* :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony, I thought about that but it was not just my work. It was a joint effort between Veterans from the VFW (my group), Fallon Warriors and other Veterans who knew the guy from our trip to Iraq. On day three he even mustered up enough strength to come out on his wheel chair. Just to be among us once again. He even christened the ramp taking a short ride on it with help. There was a lot of watery eyes afterward as he don't have very long. Stage 4+ lung cancer with no treatment available.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Jeff, it might have been less work to lower the house.


----------



## Keebler1

> Wow Jeff, it might have been less work to lower the house.
> 
> - Lazyman


Till you started messing with the plumbing.


----------



## duckmilk

Great job Jeff and crew!

Keebler, watch this Paul Sellers video.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Found a piece of hickory and of ash, both great woods for handles… so material acquisition goes up to around 90% complete.


----------



## TEK73

I think I'm getting somewhere..,


----------



## jeffswildwood

Found this ad for firewood, $60.00.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> thanks to all for the well wishes
> 
> *Jeff that ramp is awesome i think you should do a project page for it* :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Tony, I thought about that but it was not just my work. It was a joint effort between Veterans from the VFW (my group), Fallon Warriors and other Veterans who knew the guy from our trip to Iraq. On day three he even mustered up enough strength to come out on his wheel chair. Just to be among us once again. He even christened the ramp taking a short ride on it with help. There was a lot of watery eyes afterward as he don t have very long. Stage 4+ lung cancer with no treatment available.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


yes …….. but you put hours in on it …… also and its made from wood ….. and a GR8 STORY :<)))))))


----------



## MSquared

Major Kudos Boys! Major Kudos!! No doubt there are many hearts filled with accomplishment and gratitude. Now, you guys go grab that load of firewood and stock him up for the Winter. Hell, cut up that truck and through it in there too!


----------



## d_sinsley

I must be like a virgin on prom night. I got all dressed up and excited and went to the dance and finished early now I have to wait for everyone else to finish.

This has been a fun project. Never built anything quite like it with complex joinery (well complex for my skill set anyway) and so I did accomplish the stretch your abilities requirement.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sinsley, awesome job on the stretching your abilities. That's what it's all about in my eyes.

If you're feeling left out you can always keep making mallets for a bonus or be completely crazy like Earl and just send one to everyone.


----------



## hairy

Decisions, decisions…
Do I attach the head to the handle with nails, or play it safe and go with glue and screws?


----------



## RichBolduc

Duct tape and hot glue

Rich


> Decisions, decisions…
> Do I attach the head to the handle with nails, or play it safe and go with glue and screws?
> 
> - hairy


----------



## P89DC

> In case you didn t see this, it s a pretty clever way to make a mallet using a pipe T.
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I was thinking about using a bronze pipe in a similar manner (to encase the actual mallet face material and add mass) but I worry the edges of the mallet face will chip off if end grain is the mallet face. Thoughts?


----------



## HokieKen

A lot of mallet faces are end grain. You just have to select appropriate woods.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I went to Johnson's Workbench wood expo this weekend picked up some exotic wood I might use for the Mallet swap. Saw presentations by the third coast craftsman and Scott Phillips. There was several deals to be had 10% off equipment and accessories and 20% off store boards. I managed to not come home empty handed.


----------



## RichBolduc

Another teaser from my end….










Rich


----------



## WallynSC

> Another teaser from my end….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> That is awesome, I was thinking about stabilizing a mallet head this winter, my little shop is not climate controlled so I can't use cactus juice till colder weather. I hope we get to see progress pics.
> 
> Wally
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## Keebler1

Why cant you use cactus juice till winter?


----------



## RichBolduc

Once you mix the catalyst with the resin, it will start to cure when the temp reaches 85 degree or more. I lost over $150 in resin thanks to fl weather. That's why I moved all my casting and stabilizing indoor.

Rich



> Why cant you use cactus juice till winter?
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## WallynSC

Keebler1, RichBolduc, 
Rich got it right, it is too hot in my shop to use cactus juice, I was thinking it was even lower temp maybe 75 or 80 that it starts hardening but Rich is correct.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, you guys are wearing me out just listening to all the work you're doing ;-) It takes me longer to settle on an idea for a mallet than it does for you guys to make one…

I have settled on a basic idea. Just trying to decide on materials now.


----------



## Keebler1

Have the materials for mine and got the head of my test mallet glued together.

Lazyman when am I getting your participation email. I know you want to join the fun.


----------



## P89DC

> A lot of mallet faces are end grain. You just have to select appropriate woods.
> 
> - HokieKen


I've seen end grain but never with a ledge behind it with a thin overlap of end grain as a face. That why I was asking but I was hoping for a thoughtful answer….


----------



## Lazyman

Keebler, It's looking unlikely at this point, I've got a small project that is taking me longer than expected plus I've really got to get some shop organization done including a cabinet to store and organize my lathe tools. I've actually got an idea but it's a skill and time stretch so that makes it even less likely for a last minute join.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry Eric. Didn't mean to offer sub-par information. I'll let someone more knowledgeable answer from now on.


----------



## Keebler1

Eric havent seen your participation email. You wanna join the swap?


----------



## duckmilk

> A lot of mallet faces are end grain. You just have to select appropriate woods.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> I ve seen end grain but never with a ledge behind it with a thin overlap of end grain as a face. That why I was asking but I was hoping for a thoughtful answer….
> 
> - Eric


On the ones JD77 did, the ledges were backed up by the pipe T. Maybe that helps with chipping of the face?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I was thinking about using a bronze pipe in a similar manner (to encase the actual mallet face material and add mass) but I worry the edges of the mallet face will chip off if end grain is the mallet face. Thoughts?
> 
> - Eric


I'm not sure I follow. The wood can have a consistent diameter, protruding out of the pipe by 1/4" or so, and I don't see a risk of anything chipping. If you have a stepped diameter of wood (skinny to fit inisde pipe, fat to equal outside diameter of pipe) then you have a short grain scenario and I can see it chipping.


----------



## GrantA

How much more thoughtful did ya want Eric? 









End grain is typically brittle. *some woods less so than others* which is what Kenny said
Even with support I wouldn't want to use any wood that's especially prone to splitting in such a way


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Keebler, It's looking unlikely at this point, I've got a small project that is taking me longer than expected plus I've really got to get some shop organization done including a cabinet to store and organize my lathe tools. I've actually got an idea but it's a skill and time stretch so that makes it even less likely for a last minute join.
> 
> - Lazyman


Lathe cabinet you say??? Been working on one of those all weekend and still have plenty more to do.


----------



## Keebler1

Lazyman buy me a lathe and the wood and ill build your lathe cart for you


----------



## EarlS

Tony - get well soon!!!!!

Great looking build Jeff

Woodmaster - show us some swag pics

Hopefully we sign for the new house on Thursday and move in on Saturday. I did get to use the Dewalt new sliding miter saw to make some shelves for a couple of closets. Hope my Etsy guy can get the mallet finished in time. If not, HD has a big selection of hammers and mallets. So does the kid's aisle at Walmart.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Tony - get well soon!!!!!
> 
> Great looking build Jeff
> 
> Woodmaster - show us some swag pics
> 
> Hopefully we sign for the new house on Thursday and move in on Saturday. I did get to use the Dewalt new sliding miter saw to make some shelves for a couple of closets. Hope my Etsy guy can get the mallet finished in time. If not, HD has a big selection of hammers and mallets. So does the kid s aisle at Walmart.
> 
> - EarlS


With nothing but a miter saw and a few pieces of scrap, you could put us all to shame. Sure, it wouldn't have a built-in functioning clock, but…


----------



## HokieKen

From what I hear John, Earl's got some help on this one from a really sorry SOB. I think we might be able to take him this time )


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I plan to beat earl at his own game this time around. Maybe a hint??


----------



## HokieKen

It better not be more corn!


----------



## Keebler1

Everyone ship kenny corn cobs. It doesnt matter if youve already eatten the corn off them or not


----------



## Lazyman

> Keebler, It's looking unlikely at this point, I've got a small project that is taking me longer than expected plus I've really got to get some shop organization done including a cabinet to store and organize my lathe tools. I've actually got an idea but it's a skill and time stretch so that makes it even less likely for a last minute join.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> Lathe cabinet you say??? Been working on one of those all weekend and still have plenty more to do.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I'm actually thinking 2 cabinets that will fit side-by-side under my lathe. I am still working on design ideas so I'll be interested see what you come up with.



> Lazyman buy me a lathe and the wood and ill build your lathe cart for you
> 
> - Keebler1


Good luck with that Keebler but you can come see mine any time.


----------



## Woodmaster1

You ask for pics the first set is from my presentation at the local woodworking stores Artisans Fair on raised panel cabinet doors. The rest is from my haul at Johnson's Workbench Wood Expo.



































Wood Expo 





















































Resaw blade cuts


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Here's what I came up with Nathan. Still need tool storage out side of the cabinet and I'll build out holders for specific items inside the cabinet. Should hold everything and then some.

Inside dimensions at 16 3/4" deep, 60" wide, and 17" tall. It's a big lathe.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Nice start on your cabinets. I can't wait to see how you do the tool holders. I use pvc pipe for my tool holders.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I already have PVC for the tool holders. They definitely won't be a huge surprise at all.


----------



## Lazyman

Nice Dave. Mine will either be about 45 long by 23 deep and about 24" tall or 2 that combine to be 45" long. I also drew one up in Sketchup that has a slanted front on it but that might limit the drawer space too much. Instead of mounting it on the lathe base, I am going to put the cabinet(s) on casters because the lathe already weighs over 400 lbs and it is hard enough to move as it is. (I am working on a couple ideas for a system to jack it up on casters when I need to move it.) I am planning to use drawers in mine instead of the door like yours with a couple of drawers for turning tools that have no bottoms, so that the chips don't collect in them, and maybe some others with sort of receptacles or cutouts for chucks, faceplates and MT centers. The rest will be sort of open drawer or trays on full extension slides so I don't have to bend over to dig around in the back since I am planning to make it so deep.

I drew these up before I decided to distract myself with the beer swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I like the idea of the drawers with no bottoms Nathan. I plan to make holders for everything inside. I'll even have some stuff on drawer slides. I have some extra 10" drawer slides from my kitchen build.

The current model of my lathe is 900lbs. Mine weighs that or a little more. It was built in 1961.

I have machine casters on my lathe that roll really nice but retract so I can put the lathe on the ground when needed with rubber feet. Something to think about?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mine has a slanted front as well if you couldn't tell in the pics.


----------



## TEK73

> Another teaser from my end….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Hmm, the things you are doing is so far beond my skill-set that I really have no idea about what it is or why you are doing it.
I do not even know what to google to try to find out.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

He's stabilizing wood. That should put you on the right google track.

This is going to be a good swap for sure!!


----------



## EarlS

Woodmaster - Very nice haul. I assume those are Kreg set up blocks?

Rich is either stabilizing wood or making some kind of wicked home brew.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave's cabinet is nice with the Walnut and Ambrosia Maple but it's just a cheap imitation of mine Nathan.


----------



## Keebler1

Got my bench vise mounted this weekend and the head of my practice mallet glued up. Over all it was a good weekend.


----------



## RichBolduc

That's wood being stabilized. You take wood that's soft or punky and put it in a vacuum chamber with a stabilizing resin (i'm using a brand called Cactus Juice). You then pull a vacuum and it replaces all the air that is in the wood with this resin. The resin is heat cured, so once you let it set for a while under vacuum, you take it out and bake it. You now have a block of wood that's pretty damn hard and no longer susceptible to moisture and expansion. You can also dye the resin to impregnate the wood with multiple colors.

Great video on stabilizing. 





This is some dye stabilized wood.










Rich



> Another teaser from my end….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Hmm, the things you are doing is so far beond my skill-set that I really have no idea about what it is or why you are doing it.
> I do not even know what to google to try to find out.
> 
> - TEK73


----------



## Lazyman

> I have machine casters on my lathe that roll really nice but retract so I can put the lathe on the ground when needed with rubber feet. Something to think about?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Those would be nice but I don't want to add the extra 3"+ to the height of the lathe. Laguna makes a nice caster set for the lathe but it sticks out too far from the ends so I would be constantly tripping over it and it is too expensive anyway for the few times I need to be able move it. I am thinking about adding a steel frame to the bottom of the the cabinet and possibly incorporating a way to lift the lathe and use the cabinet's casters to move it. As usual, I am probably overcomplicating this.


----------



## HokieKen

My lathe tips the scales at a little over 700#. It's just gonna stay where it's at. Forever.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Might be easier to build a platform that pulls out from under your cabinet to stand on than it would be to build a jack system. Just a thought.


----------



## d_sinsley

Since I finished up early I decided to make a awl for a friend of mine. I had some left over scraps from the mallet so glued up a blank and tuned it. I think it came out nice



















.


----------



## d_sinsley

I also mounted my Craftsman shaper/router into my router table. I got this old little shaper for a song. Paid $25 bucks for it. So I wanted to put it to good use. Its a much better platform than the router I was using. takes 1/4" shank router bits and 1/2" shaper cutters and with bushings the 3/4" shaper cutters. So should be a versitile little machine.

I built the router table on the stand of an old table saw. It is at the same height as my current table saw so it doubles as an outfeed table. Its all hooked up tot he dust collection system underneath with 4". I still need to make an insert to go where the old router was and then make removable different size throat plates for that. I also need to make a dust collection port on my fence as well.




























And I fixed my dad's bandsaw and got it up and running again and resawed some walnut and cedar down to half inch to make a couple of wine bottle gift boxes.

All and all a productive weekend in the shop.


----------



## jeffswildwood

All these fixed lathe stations are killing me. I have to take mine outside to use in addition to all my tools. Not bad in the summer but when winter hits, I've actually bundled up to go out and get a "turning fix".


----------



## bigblockyeti

You're not alone Jeff. I have a crapsman tube lathe and it gets the job done but currently it's all taken apart and I have no where to put it if I did reassemble it so outside is still better than not currently an option.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

At least there's far less cleanup outside Jeff!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Looking good Sinsley!


----------



## Keebler1

Sinsley you can email me your finished pics whenever you want. You dont have to wait for the date postd


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave s cabinet is nice with the Walnut and Ambrosia Maple but it s just a cheap imitation of mine Nathan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Don't knock the walnut and maple Kenny. The euro walnut sheet of ply was a freebie. Kind of a waste for a lathe stand but I don't make much out of ply at all unless it's shop stuff or the kitchen cabinets I just built. The maple was really cheap too so it's definitely a fancy cabinet but I dumbed it down a bit and used pocket screws to put it all together so you would feel better.


----------



## HokieKen

You think that's dumbing it down? Mine is put together with double sided tape ;-)


----------



## d_sinsley

I just realized why all you were calling me by my last name, lol. The name is Devon, like Kevin cept not spelled the same like John Coffey, like the drink cept not spelled the same (Green Mile). So I added a signature to my posts so you can all call me by my name.

I will send pics as soon as I take some nice glamour shots.


----------



## RichBolduc

Can we just call you Sizzler?

Rich



> I just realized why all you were calling me by my last name, lol. The name is Devon, like Kevin cept not spelled the same like John Coffey, like the drink cept not spelled the same (Green Mile). So I added a signature to my posts so you can all call me by my name.
> 
> I will send pics as soon as I take some nice glamour shots.
> 
> - d_sinsley


----------



## HokieKen

> I just realized why all you were calling me by my last name, lol. The name is Devon, like Kevin cept not spelled the same like John Coffey, like the drink cept not spelled the same (Green Mile). So I added a signature to my posts so you can all call me by my name.
> 
> I will send pics as soon as I take some nice glamour shots.
> 
> - d_sinsley


Got it Kevin.


----------



## RichBolduc

HokieKev?

Rich



> I just realized why all you were calling me by my last name, lol. The name is Devon, like Kevin cept not spelled the same like John Coffey, like the drink cept not spelled the same (Green Mile). So I added a signature to my posts so you can all call me by my name.
> 
> I will send pics as soon as I take some nice glamour shots.
> 
> - d_sinsley
> 
> Got it Kevin.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## KelleyCrafts

How did you get Kevin out of that Kenny. It's obviously John.


----------



## d_sinsley

You guys can CALL me whatever you want. Whether I respond or not thats a different story. However I do have a brain condition so most of the time I don't know who I am. So likely I will respond to anything.


----------



## RichBolduc

How do you feel about squirrels?

Rich



> You guys can CALL me whatever you want. Whether I respond or not thats a different story. However I do have a brain condition so most of the time I don t know who I am. So likely I will respond to anything.
> 
> - d_sinsley


----------



## bndawgs

lighten up francis


----------



## jeffswildwood

> At least there's far less cleanup outside Jeff!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Yea, just use my leaf blower )


----------



## HokieKen

> At least there's far less cleanup outside Jeff!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Yea, just use my leaf blower )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That's how I clean up after turning too. Why do you think I parked my lathe in front of one of the bay doors


----------



## d_sinsley

I'll take squirrels, ;>)


> How do you feel about squirrels?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## RichBolduc

Kenny… we may have found you a new sidekick….

Rich



> I ll take squirrels, ;>)
> 
> How do you feel about squirrels?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> - d_sinsley


----------



## bndawgs

anyone got an extra drill chuck center they want to send me?


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know Steve. That depends on what a drill chuck center is…


----------



## bndawgs

to be able to drill into things while on the lathe.

I figured I'd called it a drill chuck center instead of a live center. lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's a Jacobs chuck. You have a harbor freight near you? For just a few cents more than shipping a used one you can grab one from there.


----------



## HokieKen

It's just a drill chuck Steve. If you have a drill press, there's a good chance that both it and your lathe used a MT2 shank. You may be able to pop the chuck out of the DP and use it on the lathe if you don't use one all that often.


----------



## bndawgs

I have a Jet JWL 1236. The manual says the tailstock taper is a #2 Morse. So I'm assuming that's MT2?


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, that's it.


----------



## d_sinsley

> It s just a drill chuck Steve. If you have a drill press, there s a good chance that both it and your lathe used a MT2 shank. You may be able to pop the chuck out of the DP and use it on the lathe if you don t use one all that often.
> 
> - HokieKen


Now thats and interesting idea. Never thought of stealing the one out of my drill press. I have been meaning to get one also and just have never done it. I know my lathe is an MT2 wonder what my cheap harbor freight drill press chuck is and how you get it out. Of course for $15 bucks I should just go get one.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> I know my lathe is an MT2 wonder what my cheap harbor freight drill press chuck is and how you get it out.
> - d_sinsley


If you extend the quill or column of your drill down all the way and look, there will be slot in side. 
Most drill presses come with a drift key, sort of tapered on one side stamped tool, that you use to drive the MT out of the quill center. Be sure to use shop tools to catch the chuck as it drops.

Cheers!


----------



## d_sinsley

Thanks. It this pretty typical of all drill presses? Mine is a cheap harbor freight central machinery bench top type.


----------



## HokieKen

Most drill presses are like that Devon. If it doesn't have a vertical slot in the quill for a drift, then it's another type and you'll know it won't fit your lathe.


----------



## jeffswildwood

+1 for the Harbor Freight jacobs. I have one and it works great on the lathe. Cheap too!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Much sadness guys. The fellow Veteran and friend we built the wheel chair ramp for will never take a ride on it. He passed last night. I knew him for many years including our time in Iraq. He will be missed.


----------



## duckmilk

Awww, that is so sad. At least he passed knowing how much you guys thought of him. Good for you Jeff.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - very sad to hear. Hopefully, he can be buried with full military honors including military pall bearers, flag presentation, taps and a 21-gun salute?


----------



## HokieKen

Dang. Sorry to hear that Jeff. The ramp wasn't wasted though. He got to leave this world knowing he had buddies at his back.


----------



## GrantA

Jeff that's sad to hear but as these guys have said the effort was not unnoticed!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry Jeff!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Damn Jeff.
At least he got to see it.
Very sorry to hear, but I'm glad he had rock solid friends.


----------



## d_sinsley

Jeff,

I truly am sad to here this. You and yours put your heart into making something for someone deserving. But rest assured he has seen it, and he appreciates it. Thank you. Regardless of its use it was a worthy endeavor. God bless.


----------



## d_sinsley

> Most drill presses are like that Devon. If it doesn't have a vertical slot in the quill for a drift, then it's another type and you'll know it won't fit your lathe.
> 
> - HokieKen


I looked and it does not have a vertical slot. And for the 15 bucks for a HF MT2 chuck it wouldn't be worth it anyway. But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Lazyman

Kenny, How do you use the lathe without castration? Sharp tools pointed at the nether regions scares me.



> Might be easier to build a platform that pulls out from under your cabinet to stand on than it would be to build a jack system. Just a thought.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I'm thinking something along these lines, preferably that I can easily remove if I end up tripping over it. My Laguna lathe already has predrilled holes for the wheel system that they sell for it that I should be able to use. Another ides is to make something similar that slides into undercarriage on the end the lathe cabinet so that it uses the castors on the cabinet to lift and move it but I might need some machine castors to handle the extra weight.


----------



## Lazyman

Sorry to hear about your friend Jeff.


----------



## EarlS

Nathan - I think the Powermatic is Kenny's show lathe. As I recall he just got done refurbishing it, complete with gold leaf. I'm also speculating that he is probably making some kind of amazing tool holder from Cocobolo, Peruvian walnut, and pewter to display the tools.

He probably has two or three in the back somewhere that he actually uses.


----------



## GrantA

Earl beat me to it, yeah that's Kenny's show lathe lol

Truthfully that's a benefit of a longer lathe, seldom used space on the right which works great for tool & accessory storage.


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, How do you use the lathe without castration? Sharp tools pointed at the nether regions scares me.
> ...
> 
> - Lazyman


The ones closer to the headstock don't stick out past the front of the lathe so I can actually lean on the lathe without getting snipped ;-) Like Grant said, the longer ones I put at the tailstock end where I don't think they'll be an issue. But, my reasoning behind putting that fancy tool rack in there with double-sided tape was specifically so I can use it for a while and see if having the tools on the top like that works for me. If it does, I'll build a cabinet similar to Dave's with a door on the front to store all my chucks, centers, jaws, mandrels, etc. in. I know most similar storage ideas have the tools with the business end down. But, I can't stand having to grab 3 or 4 tools before I get the one I want.

Honestly, if a cabinet in that space doesn't work out for holding my tools, I'm not sure what I'll do. I may have to cut the stand up. I'd hate to do that though since it's been like that for 30+ years…


----------



## HokieKen

If anyone is still needing to buy any metal for their project, onlinemetals.com has a 20% off coupon good for 3 days.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - thanks for the coupon. I might need some brass for the mallet. Notice - I said mallet, not mallets.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I know what you're doing. Youre trying to make everyone think youre not making everyone a mallet but we know how that works. Ill be waiting for mine from you as will kenny and everybody else


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for the thoughts guys. He will be buried with full honors. In uniform. We spent the evening gathering items for his uniform. As it is, the ramp won't be wasted, his wife suffered a broken hip and now uses a walker. Their front steps are steep so now it will be easier on her.


----------



## JD77

Hey guys, is there room for one more? I think I might give this a try.


----------



## RichBolduc

Of course. Sign up cut off date is 9-21

Rich



> Hey guys, is there room for one more? I think I might give this a try.
> 
> - JD77


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Hey guys, is there room for one more? I think I might give this a try.
> 
> - JD77


Welcome!


----------



## HokieKen

Jump on in JD


----------



## hairy

Jeff, sorry to hear about your friend. You guys did real good by him.


----------



## tynewman

Does Kenny usually make mallets for everyone? Well that's something to look forward to.


----------



## EarlS

> Does Kenny usually make mallets for everyone? Well that's something to look forward to.
> 
> - tynewman


He also sends beer - lots and lots of beer - the good stuff


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl makes mallets for everyone. Kenny barely gets something woodworking worthy sent out so he sends lots of beer with it as a distraction.


----------



## Lazyman

But it *IS *good beer, especially if you like IPAs like I do.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

True! If you like IPAs then absolutely. I like Hefe's so he's worthless to me.


----------



## d_sinsley

Well I like porters and stouts. I mean if your sending them.


----------



## HokieKen

It's all true. I will be cobbling something together for one unlucky participant while drinking really good beers.


----------



## d_sinsley

Well,

I have decided I am not sure about this group. I like beer, and i like wood working, but if we are gonna drink and make stuff then I am a bourbon drinker. Forget ipa, send knob creek.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Thanks for the metal tip Ken, I'm picking up some tool steel for some plane irons I'll be making. I'm thinking I might through in a blade with a plane setting hammer to trick the recipient into getting into making hand planes.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sweet! I could potentially try my hand at making a hand plane.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Since this thread goes off rails often, don't feel bad sharing this information:

All this talk about sources for metal in wood working project forces me to mention a source specific to Phoenix Arizona for those nearby: Davis Salvage: https://davissalvage.co/

Despite name, they carry new steel, aluminum, brass, etc.
No one in town beats their prices. It's all by pound, and you don't have to buy an entire 10-20ft stick.
Cut charges are cheaper than other guys in town too.

Phoenix has 4-5 retail places that claim to cater to low volume metal market. 
We even have an online seller: Metal Super Market franchise location in town. 
No one has beat Davis Salvage prices, whenever I go metal shopping. 
My 2nd favorite metal supply, Industrial Metals Supply will often match Davis prices, but only when buying a stack of full length pieces.

Example: Wanted 10ft of 5" x 1/8" hot roll steel for welding project. Davis was $32, everyone else was $50-80. 3ft of 2×2x1/4 angle was $13+$5 cut charge. Best local other was $28, online was $30+. 
They are cheapest place to get that custom length Biesemeyer 2×3 front rail too.

Coolest part about Davis Salvage if your cheap like me: 
They have a reusable metal yard, full of cut offs, or slightly rusty stuff scrapped by local mfg. 
And If you have time to pick through metal trash piles. All the 'scrap' metals being recycled on opposite side of yard from new stuff is available by pound for even less than new. 
It's a dirty,messy shopping trip; but can be fun in cooler months of year. 

YMMV


----------



## GrantA

Captain I get a lot of my aluminum from the local recycler, they don't advertise that they sell but asking goes a long way. They let me pick through the bins whenever I want and charge $1/lb for aluminum. I'm headed there today to see what's new


----------



## Lazyman

We have a Metal Supermarket where I live and have requested a price a couple of times but they were crazy expensive. I was looking for some hardenable steel for the plane iron I made for the surprise swap and they wanted more for a 12×1x3/16" piece of 1095 with no shipping than I paid for a 12×12x3/16" piece delivered by a mom and pop metal dealer I stumbled upon online. My assumption is that my local MS store just doesn't want to deal with small orders, even for pickup.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Captain. I usually go to industrial, never heard of Davis. I'll give them a shot on the next project.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I hope to finish one swap item tonight! If there's time, may make progress on another. Planning to make 2 or 3 items to cover the various bases of functional/unique depending on the recipient.


----------



## tynewman

> Thanks for the metal tip Ken, I m picking up some tool steel for some plane irons I ll be making. I m thinking I might through in a blade with a plane setting hammer to trick the recipient into getting into making hand planes.
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


That might work. I must be a poor carpenter because I don't have a single hand plane. That is one skill I was never taught. Maybe I just need a reason to mess with it. Maybe now I have my CBN wheels I can keep an edge sharp enough to make some curls.


----------



## Keebler1

Ty Im in the same boat. Just got the 14" grizzly smoothing plane this past weekend. Gonna have to learn to use it fast. Hoping itll help with my mallet


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, wonder what can be done with this…


----------



## TEK73

What's up with the P's?


----------



## RichBolduc

Progress pics sent it means

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I'm by no means a hand tool only kind of guy but I honestly don't know how I'd get by without hand planes. Even if you don't own a single hand tool, it's worth it to have a smoothing plane around. Aside from turning and sheet goods, I couldn't even tell you the last time I made anything that wasn't touched by at least one plane during construction. I highly recommend it as a must-have tool and a skill you'll be glad you developed.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree with Kenny. In fact, I prefer using hand tools but don't always have the time to allow for it. Hand planes are a necessity. At minimum a smoother and a block plane.

If all of you new to hand tools are really interested in jumping in a little without much expense, look for Paul Sellers on YouTube. There are others but that guy can do just about anything with a #4 smoother and he'll show you how to restore one, set it up, and sharpen it to boot. Definitely worth the price to watch (free) and a #4 can be had for pretty close to the same price.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I'd recommend the #4 size for a first (or only) plane too. Keebler - your plane is a Jack, not a Smoother. So, don't get frustrated if it doesn't do what a smoother is meant to do


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Cool tip Captain, I'm in Tucson so next time I'm up in Phoenix I'll have to check out Davis Salvage, sounds like fun.

I got into hand planes by accident about 18 months ago and I've been sucked down the rabbit hole! They are useful, fun, and super addictive! I built my first wooden hand plane about a month ago and I can't put it down.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't see the captains name on the list. You signing up Klutz? That would make three AZ peeps in on this one.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh crap. We're gonna have a bunch of cactus crackers getting mailed out in this one…


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Don't see the captains name on the list. You signing up Klutz? That would make three AZ peeps in on this one.
> - KelleyCrafts


Not participating. Just watching thread for some humor.
My general health, family challenges, and non-AC shop in desert SW make my shop schedule too unpredictable to attempt working on fixed schedule.


----------



## hairy

> Hmm, wonder what can be done with this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73


Spanish Inquisition interrogation device?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Aside from… sheet goods…
> - HokieKen


I use the block plane to ease the exposed edges of sheet good stuff too. Makes thing a lot easier to handle. Faster, easier, cleaner than using sandpaper if your iron is sharp.


----------



## TEK73

> Hmm, wonder what can be done with this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73
> 
> Spanish Inquisition interrogation device?
> 
> - hairy


Maybe, like this?


----------



## Keebler1

> Yeah, I d recommend the #4 size for a first (or only) plane too. Keebler - your plane is a Jack, not a Smoother. So, don t get frustrated if it doesn t do what a smoother is meant to do
> 
> - HokieKen


Grizzly
3.8 out of 5 stars 56Reviews
Grizzly H7566 14-Inch Smoothing Plane
That plane is sols as a smoothing plane whats the difference?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

14" is the size of a Stanley #5 which is generally more of a jack plane. A smoother is usually around 9-10". A Stanley #4 which is a smoother is 9.75" long.


----------



## duckmilk

14 inches versus 9.5 inches is the main difference. The 14 can be used to smooth boards, but it is called a jack plane because of its versatility, jack-of-all-trades. Usually, it is used to roughly get the wood to the shape and condition you want. A 9.5 inch is generally used to do the final finishing and provide a smooth surface. The jack plane is usually used with a thicker cut and the smoothing plane with a finer cut. But, if you change the depth of the cut, you can use the jack plane to smooth as well as long as the iron is sharp.
Evidently, Grizzly wasn't very versed on the different designations of one type of plane from another.

I posted a link for you a couple of days ago to a Paul Sellers video. Did you see it?


----------



## Keebler1

Yea I watched the video Duck. Thanks it was informative for sure


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, what Dave and Duck said Keebler. You can think of a smoother as sandpaper and a jack as a file. The sandpaper will follow the surface of the board where the file will just hit the high spots and span any low spots. The shorter length of a smoother makes it more able to follow the contours of the board.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaserin'


----------



## EarlS

> Teaserin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


So that's how you keep a straight and square edge when filing brass. Learned something new already this morning.

I was going to order some stuff from online metals until I got to the shipping section. They want $25 in shipping for a $30 order. Plan B??


----------



## HokieKen

> I was going to order some stuff from online metals until I got to the shipping section. They want $25 in shipping for a $30 order. Plan B??
> 
> - EarlS


Depends on what you need Earl. Sometimes if you mess around with cut lengths on onlinemetals, the shipping will change drastically. So, if you order 4X 6" pieces, your shipping may be a lot less than ordering one 24" piece. I always check Ebay before I order metal too.


----------



## GrantA

If you guys don't mind me knowing what you're ordering, I can probably accommodate your small brass/stainless/aluminum/copper orders for you and send in a flat rate box
As of now I'm not in this race anyways


----------



## hairy

> What's up with the P's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73


Finished project pics. not progress


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, did you check Hobby Metal Kits ? Prices are pretty cheap and shipping seems reasonable too.


----------



## bndawgs

Here's another way to make a mallet in case anyone needed some ideas.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Here s another way to make a mallet in case anyone needed some ideas.
> 
> - Steve


That looks really nice!


----------



## hairy

I'm thinking about going old school, tying a rock to a stick with rawhide.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm all done with mine


----------



## Lazyman

I finally turned that desert ironwood a couple of days ago and it turned really nicely with the carbide tools, I roughed it to round with my HHS bowl gouge and then did the shaping with my round Harrison carbide tool. The carbide actually left a glass like finish on it so I actually used sandpaper to degloss it a little. Beautiful grain too. Too bad it's so dang expensive. I made this for someone who reached out to me on LJ and asked if I would it for them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for doing that for me Nathan. Looks great. Try and send it out my way tomorrow if you can. Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Nathan! I'm just reaching out to see if you can make me one of those things?


----------



## HokieKen

Is that a keyless jacobs? Just for hand reaming or what?


----------



## GrantA

Is that a keyless drill chuck? Like a big pin vise??


----------



## bndawgs

Reaching out for one as well. Thanks


----------



## HokieKen

That got the Wera shape Nathan?


----------



## EarlS

I think I saw some of Kenny's relatives driving around town this morning. Sitting in front of me was a car from IL with a license plate that read HOKIE 53. One side of the back window had a red VT decal and the other side of the window had a decal of the neutered chicken (Hokie). I grabbed the cell to take a picture but the light turned green.

Kenny - you might want to check and see if your sister is missing or lost. If so she is driving around in Iowa somewhere.


----------



## HokieKen

Nah, my sister wishes she was a Hokie Earl. She went to James Madison. It's one of those schools with hippy degrees like psychology and education.

Hokie 53 huh? I think that was the total number of points we scored last season…


----------



## Lazyman

> Is that a keyless jacobs? Just for hand reaming or what?
> 
> - HokieKen


 Yes to both. I used a SDS chuck adapter to mount it to the handle and a chuck similar to this. And yes it is a 4 axis turning to get a 3 sided shape though a little less exaggerated than the last time because I could only find a 1.5"x1.5" turning blank and didn't want to lose any diameter at the widest part. Because it had been a while since I did the last one, I did several practice prototypes and I am glad I did because I screwed a few of them up before I remembered how I did it. The first one must have been dumb luck. Of course the last time I did it was on my mini-lathe so I had to make a new tool rest to hold the template first. I told him that I would do it just for cost but he sent me $100 plus the $20 for the turning blank for doing this. I might have to send him a ring master beer koozie or something along with it as a bonus.


----------



## Lazyman

Double post


----------



## HokieKen

Very cool Nathan. $100 seems like a lot for something like that but, by the time you figure in your time, it's really not. I mean it would be if I were buying it. But for anyone else, that's a fair price ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I'm confused, yall keep saying "jacobs chuck" as a generic drill chuck nickname. If that were a new jacobs *brand* keyless chuck it's worth $100 by itself all day long.

Now I clicked on the link and see its a $9 chuck off Amazon, plus the adapter and the brass collar. By all means knock out a coozie too I'm sure it'll be well received but don't feel like you have to, nice work on that handle. Matching coozie would be pretty sweet


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't get confused Georgia. It's like Kleenex or bandaids.


----------



## Lazyman

LOL. Small J not capital J. I almost jokingly corrected from Jacobs to drill chuck but since he didn't capitalize jacobs, I decided I wasn't quite that anal (tonight). I also don't own a Sawzall, or Skilsaw but I do have a sawzall and a skilsaw.


----------



## GrantA

Lol sorry I washed it down with a beer and it got better ;-p

Now on to more important things - I know at least one or two of you hunt for old tools. I finally remembered to get a couple pictures of this brass beauty. The head has to be in the 10-15lb range.
It supposedly belonged to my great great grandfather, I've gotta do some research but roughly he would've been born in the late 1890s. So this could be from the turn of the century. 
Anyone recognize the markings?

There's also a possibility that it's much newer and was one of those show sledges for a ground breaking ceremony, the line markings look pretty old though. 
Cool piece regardless, I'll have to do Some more digging, if any of you can recommend a good reference for tool markings I'd appreciate it!

















Here's a close-up, actually the lines may be initials, P.S. Maybe? Hmm.


----------



## Lazyman

So is this a teaser to show the piece of brass you are going to cut up to make a new couple of new hammers for the swap?

Just kidding. I am sure that you are just going to polish it up and send it out in one piece.


----------



## HokieKen

I'll take it Grant  Turn of the century cast brass is gonna have a metric assload of lead in it. Wear a respirator if you re-grind those faces. And you should probably stop licking it just to be safe…


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm so excited…. Can't wait to swap the Laguna 1836 out for this… Wish I had it for this swap already. This will be used on future swaps I know.

https://www.teknatool.com/product/nova-orion-18-dvr-lathe-55250/

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Didn't you just buy the Laguna like a week ago? ;-)

That Nova is a pretty sexy lathe.


----------



## RichBolduc

So what if the Laguna's new!!! This thing is more compact which makes it bad ass for a shop my size. Plus with no motor protruding from the head stock, outboard turning will be easier… I'm just going to have to make yet another lathe cabinet for tools, chuck and blanks now… -_-

Rich



> Didn t you just buy the Laguna like a week ago? ;-)
> 
> That Nova is a pretty sexy lathe.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhh and ESLs of a new 14" comet are out now too for bench top lathe users.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I love ESLs!


----------



## Lazyman

I see that they have a benchtop DVR drill press too. Still a little pricey but still tempting.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I would love one of the DVR presses.


----------



## HokieKen

I'd slap a baby for one of those DVR drill presses. I ain't paying $800 for one but if you guys ever need a baby slapped, let me know Rich.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I d slap a baby for one of those DVR drill presses. I ain t paying $800 for one but if you guys ever need a baby slapped, let me know Rich.
> 
> - HokieKen


I fully intended to buy the nova Voyager DVR after getting paid for a recent project. Somehow I've managed to keep stalling…


----------



## HokieKen

Well, there's your chance to save $200 in exchange for some feedback John!


----------



## HokieKen

Kill saw anyone?


----------



## doubleG469

So I have an extra Nova motor and a crappy Craftsman DP any of you engineers know how to marry those two babies together so I can have a dp that'll go through plywood?


----------



## HokieKen

With pulleys and a belt…


----------



## RichBolduc

Pulley and a belt? You'll need to figure out the mounting and the controller though.

Rich



> So I have an extra Nova motor and a crappy Craftsman DP any of you engineers know how to marry those two babies together so I can have a dp that ll go through plywood?
> 
> - doubleG469


----------



## Lazyman

Aren't the DVRs tools all direct drive? It's going to depend upon how the DVR motor is designed to be mounted but I wonder if you could just use a shaft coupler and just remove the front pulley and drive the spindle directly? Of course that might requires some creative brackets to mount the motor on top in a way that the controls are in a place you can see and reach them.


----------



## RichBolduc

The motors are a Digital Variable Reluctance. They can be used as a direct drive or with a pulley system, it would just depend on the application. The easiest for Gary would be to mount the motor and use a pulley and belt to attach it to the pulley in the drill. This would throw off the programming in the controller though, so his speed settings wouldn't be all that accurate.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I wouldn't really care if the speed readout was precise as long as it was indicative of relative speed. I have a plain old induction motor that I'll swap you for the DVR though Gary if you don't want to fool with it )


----------



## hairy

I saw a croquet set at a yard sale today. I shoulda bought it, that would save me lots of time. 2 mallets, already painted. What was I thinking?


----------



## RichBolduc

Teaser…

Who's going to get this sweet piece of wood?



















Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Brass is probably the best material to work with in the world. It can be done for the most part with the same tools we use for woodworking so no special machines are required most of the time. But it's also a lot more stable than wood. Unfortunately it's also one of the more expensive materials to use…


----------



## JD77

What is your favorite handle finish for a mallet?

I usually just go with Howards Beeswax and Orange Oil or even just plain paraffin on my own tools cause I'm lazy and I like the way the wax feels. Since this is for someone else, I thought I might at least consider something else if it is better. Its turned white oak if that changes your approach.

Joe


----------



## HokieKen

I like a mix of BLO and poly usually Joe. But that's mostly because it's fast and easy and feels good more than because it looks good. Anything that's not too slick will work for a mallet handle I think.


----------



## RRBOU

This is frustrating, I have spent a year and a half in the hospital, been out since January. I was then in a professional nursing facility ( glorified name for a nursing home ) This place might as well been a prison, until the end of July. I went from not being able to move my legs to walking on my own power. The stamina is still not even close. The moter skills come and go. To make a long story short, I have made a large amount of saw dust out of wood as nothing has met my standard of quality yet. In the end I hope I get a piece that I will be glad to send to someone. The brain knows what to do, the mussels not so much yet.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't sweat it Randy! It's awesome that you've recovered to the point you're able to make sawdust at all. And there's a lot of time left before this thing is over. If there's anything any of us can do to help you out that may be outside your physical capabilities at present, post it up here or PM me. Nothing in the rules about not helping each other with the swap projects ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

> What is your favorite handle finish for a mallet?
> 
> I usually just go with Howards Beeswax and Orange Oil or even just plain paraffin on my own tools cause I m lazy and I like the way the wax feels. Since this is for someone else, I thought I might at least consider something else if it is better. Its turned white oak if that changes your approach.
> 
> Joe
> 
> - JD77


My favorite finish for tool handles is Tried and True varnish oil. It takes a little more time than wipe on poly but it just looks great and the feel is even better.


----------



## WallynSC

"JD77 What is your favorite handle finish for a mallet?"

I like a wax finish on tool handles, chisel, mallet, plane.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A little AZ polish goes a long way.


----------



## EarlS

Favorite handle finish is Watco.

We are moved into the new house. I forgot how painful moving is, both physically, and mentally. Thanks to Mediacom we won't have internet or cable for at least 2 weeks. Meanwhile, the shop stuff is still piled up in the garage waiting for me to get everything put together in the house.

On a bright note, I think the movers knocked out ALL of the dust that was still hiding in the table saw getting it on and off the truck. Looked like the back end of a combine in a corn field (that was just for Kenny).

Unfortunately, I think the 52" table, the extra cast iron wing, and outfeed table makes the TS too big for the shop space (13×20). Time for Plan B, once I figure out what Plan B is….


----------



## HokieKen

Sounds like Plan B = move again. Maybe you were unaware but, when moving, the shop space in the new place is your only real concern.



> A little AZ polish goes a long way.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


In fact, it never really, truly goes away…


----------



## TEK73

Earl, what happend?
You moved to a place with SMALLER shop space?

Something must have gone terrible wrong during the planning process.
I actually think there must be some laws claiming that to be forbidden!


----------



## RichBolduc

I like to finish my stuff with a friction polish. I'll then hit it with a bealls system that finishes with carnauba

Rich


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Unfortunately, I think the 52" table, the extra cast iron wing, and outfeed table makes the TS too big for the shop space (13×20). Time for Plan B, once I figure out what Plan B is….


I think there are two clear alternatives. One would be to go all hand-tool and ditch the TS. The other is to build an addition onto the shop. How big of a lot do you have?


----------



## Keebler1

Earl I don't know if it would work for you but Lowes sells the delta table saw 36-725 for $600. Thats what I use in my 2 car garage. Works great.


----------



## hairy

> Unfortunately, I think the 52" table, the extra cast iron wing, and outfeed table makes the TS too big for the shop space (13×20).  Time for Plan B, once I figure out what Plan B is….
> 
> - EarlS


Earl, something to consider…

The table on my Unisaw has a cast iron wing on each side, 36" total length. I haven't needed more . I had a 52" table before this and never needed that much.

My workbench is my outfeed table. The Incra fence does eat up some real estate, but the room below it is not lost .


----------



## d_sinsley

I made my router table the same height as my table saw so that it can act as an outfeed table. Best thing I ever did. Saves tons of space and gives me a nice long outfeed table.


----------



## EarlS

I saw a LJ forum post looking for a 52" unifence fence and Yeti said he had a 32" unifence he was looking to unload so that gives me an option.

Otherwise, I looked at the Incra router/ TS wing combo idea. Woodpeckers also has a version. Any of these options would allow me to keep the TS itself. Since I need a router table, the Incra or Woodpeckers package would kill two birds with one stone.

I have been talking to Kenny to get his opinion of the pro's and con's. I'd be interested in opinions and experience with router table/TS combo's and Incra or Woodpeckers router equipment as well.


----------



## hairy

When I first got my right tilt Unisaw from craigslist, I put a cast iron router table wing on the left side. It was probably inexperience more than anything else, but it just didn't work for me. I got rid of it and got a big router table.

There are times that I need to use both tools.

Having said all of that, I sometimes think about adding an Incra router table to the T/S. The Incra TS fence could serve both. I can't decide which is best, left side or right. Pro's and cons both ways. It's more likely I won't get either one.


----------



## RRBOU

I have the inkra system on my saw with a router table on both sides. When and if I recover from my medical condition I will again enjoy the benefits of this system. What is super nice is having two setups at a time. If you need more capacity on the left side just loosen four thumb screws and pick the fence up and reverse it. This is very quick and accessory is very relatable.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Speaking of Mallets, found a large one being auctioned of tomorrow:
https://online.auctionnation.com/auction/20311/item/oversized-mallet-4034-total-length-2473035








=Hehe

Most of the other stuff is HF metal working junk. Snooze….


----------



## duckmilk

Missed a lot of stuff while I was gone and got sort of caught up now. That Nova DP is impressive.

Now, let me bore you with our trip.
We left on Thursday for Nebraska pulling a horse trailer with one horse. Wife was driving through OK City at about 65, the rubber on the right front tire came off, concrete wall to our left and semi truck to the right. The tire didn't blow so she was able to keep from slamming into the side of the semi. She got over into the right lane and noticed the fuel pressure was dropping (the banging had triggered the auto fuel shut-off), but managed to make it to an off ramp.

She called our travel insurance (specifically advertised for horse people) who were unable to find anyone to tow us because we had the horse. About an hour and a half later, an OK Highway Patrol came up to help us. It was he who found the reset button for the fuel (dealership had me looking in the wrong place) and spent 20 minutes on the phone to find a tire guy to show up and put a new tire on. Yep, he manually broke down the old tire and put a new one on the rim right there on the pavement himself, even though we had a full spare.

14 hours later, we got to our friends' house. They live in a split level that was an old church they are remodeling. I took my 13yo dog in the upper/main level, she is losing her eyesight so I guided her up the unfinished steps. I went to the pickup and got back a minute later, she had fallen from the main level to the concrete floor below. The next morning, she couldn't walk. Found a vet that morning and got some anti-inflammatories to help with the damage to her spine.

Back home last night and today took her to our vet. Looks like a long road to recovery, but there has been some improvement in the last 5 days. Looks like disc damage which acupuncture may help with.

Sorry for hijacking the conversation.


----------



## RichBolduc

Jesus Duck… Sounds like you shouldn't be traveling  Hope you and all the animals are ok.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

My gosh Duck, Sounds like one rough trip. Hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Duck. I applaud your level of commitment to your dog. I still miss my good dog who died 5 years ago. Sympathies for the tough few days you have had!
--
Made progress on another mallet, luckily I plan on making 2 of these because one just might replace my primary user.
Still have a third style to experiment with, parts are gathered so may be able to start soon.
But weekends are all packed w family stuff and weeks are packed with the grind. So it may be a while.


----------



## GrantA

Duck that sounds like a stressful trip, Sounds like you're doing everything possible and that's the best we can do for our best friends sometimes, I hope it all works out for the best!

Was I supposed to try building a mallet already?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wish your dog well Duck. That's a horrible story.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for your comments everyone! I was worried I might have to put her down, now I'll keep trying. The trip back was uneventful except for taking care of my aged pup.

I'm a vet but worked on large animals. I haven't done some of these things since school. I've had to ask the other vets for refresher courses lol. Just gave her a half bath because of the urine leakage that is happening cause I suck at manually expressing her bladder. Got another vet showing up in the morning to start acupuncture and I'll pick his brain as well.

I was doing an experiment with a mallet I have never made, but haven't even had time to look at it. Before this happened, I was thinking about being a late entry. Now I'm not sure. She takes up a bunch of my time. If I don't have time, I'll still be following along.


----------



## HokieKen

So, a horse, a blind dog and a duck all walk into a church in Oklahoma…

Oh c'mon like I was the only one thinking it.


----------



## EarlS

Duck - glad to hear everyone is OK. Hopefully your shop helper will make a speedy recovery.

John - you are starting to sound like me, making several different mallets.

Grant - make a prototype mallet, send it to me and I will let you know if it will work.

Kenny - you, sir, are incorrigible

Last night I managed to assemble the 10" WEN bandsaw and put up the lumber storage rack. At this rate I will have my shop ready for use in 2025. Originally, I was going to mow the grass but I realized I got rid of the gas can when I had to put everything in storage. I also chucked the beat up old shoes I used when mowing.

It looks like I might be able to sell the 52" unifence to a fellow LJ and buy a 32" version from another LJ.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Sorry for your troubles, Duck.

Earl, get a reel mower to go with your new hand tool shop? ;-) Have any Amish in your neighborhood?

The house here in Minneapolis goes on the market Friday. Theoretically, the kitchen ceiling gets drywall on it today, and taped tomorrow so we can paint it on Friday, and have it dry for the open house on Saturday. What could go wrong?

My shop in New Mexico is still just a dream, so nothing has gone wrong with that project yet!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now that Duck has us all depressed.

This swap has just under two months left and I'm still ordering parts….I'm going to have to get busy.

From what I know so far of this swap from little birdies out there, I've heard that there are two reproduction hammers/mallets out there that will make an appearance in the swap. Seriously exciting stuff!

Could it be Mjolnir (Thors hammer)? Megaton Hammer from the legend of Zelda? Kind Robert's war hammer from game of thrones (never watched it)? MC Hammer??

Pretty excited for reveals on this one gents. Is everyone pushing themselves?


----------



## RichBolduc

Sounds like Duck just wrote a country song…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Sounds like Duck just wrote a country song…
> 
> - RichBolduc


I was drunk the day my dog fell off the church house,
And my horse trailer blew a tire in the raaaiiiin…
Before I could get to sign up for the malllll-let swap,
I had to call another vet to refresh my braaaiiiiin!

And I'll hang around as long as you will let me.
I never minded bladder expressing in the rain.
You don't have to call me Duckmilk, Darlin'
You never even called me by my name.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're horrible Kenny.


----------



## RichBolduc

> Sounds like Duck just wrote a country song…
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I was drunk the day my dog fell off the church house,
> And my horse trailer blew a tire in the raaaiiiin…
> Before I could get to sign up for the malllll-let swap,
> I had to call another vet to refresh my braaaiiiiin!
> 
> And I ll hang around as long as you will let me.
> I never minded bladder expressing in the rain.
> You don t have to call me Duckmilk, Darlin
> You never even called me by my name.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## RichBolduc

Isn't that why we keep him around?

Rich



> You're horrible Kenny.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## d_sinsley

Dag, just caught up with this and what an awful trip.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Isn t that why we keep him around?
> 
> Rich
> 
> You're horrible Kenny.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> - RichBolduc


So we're trying to keep him around?


----------



## Keebler1

Have to keep him around we dont want his squirrells to come after us. Theyre annoying


----------



## EarlS

> Have to keep him around we dont want his squirrells to come after us. Theyre annoying
> 
> - Keebler1


Don't forget he also promised to send everyone that is mean to him pictures of him in his cape…. just his cape…..day after day..endlessly. There is no way that ends well.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm already on that list Earl. I've received those pics the last couple months straight. Been making a fortune selling the pics to "the people of Walmart" website.


----------



## duckmilk

> Sounds like Duck just wrote a country song…
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I was drunk the day my dog fell off the church house,
> And my horse trailer blew a tire in the raaaiiiin…
> Before I could get to sign up for the malllll-let swap,
> I had to call another vet to refresh my braaaiiiiin!
> 
> And I ll hang around as long as you will let me.
> I never minded bladder expressing in the rain.
> You don t have to call me Duckmilk, Darlin
> You never even called me by my name.
> 
> - HokieKen


Lolol ) I was reading that to the David Allen Coe tune. Good one Kenny.

I'll have a look at the mallet experiment later and see if I will continue or trash them.


----------



## duckmilk

The acupuncture vet showed up this morning and said he was leaving town for 9-10 days. So, he showed me how and where to place the needles and left a box of them with me so I can continue treatment. Said he would call when he gets back. Hope that works out better than the mallet experiment ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I knew you'd get a kick out of it Duck ;-) Otherwise I wouldn't joke about it. I had to write it to the tune of the "perfect country and western song".

Don't mix your mallet experiments and your acupuncture treatments. You might get the needles in too deep.


----------



## EarlS

I'm going to hijack the thread for a bit and ask for some help.

A fellow LJ is looking for a "52 unifence rail, which I have, to install on his Delta 36-755 table saw. He has a 34-897 unifence that came with the saw that he would like to use with the fence.

Here is where I would like some help:

Tool Parts Direct doesn't show the table saw model on the compatibility list for the 36-150 rail.

It seems to me that the real issues are:

Do the bolt holes on the front of the 34-755 cast iron table are the same size as the ones used with the rail?
Are they at the appropriate height so the unifence arm will be flush with the table and function properly?

Am I overthinking this or do I just go with the fact that the compatibility chart doesn't list the TS model he has?


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, it sounds like the worst case scenario is that he has to drill two new holes in the rail. Right? I'd ask him if he has an issue with doing that if the fit isn't proper. If he does, I'd have him measure the locations of his bolt holes and see if they match up with yours. If it were me, I'd tell you just send it on regardless of where the holes are at. Drilling holes ain't hard.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Earl - There are two different types of Unifence, each with slightly different rail extrusion.

What I know is 2nd hand, and slightly fuzzy in memory; 
but the different types are most easily noticed by the miter slot to fence adjustment screws on the front side of fence head. The actual Delta PN and use of Type 1/2 labels is confusing, so….
Here are schematics of the two different types:
https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/delta-u30-type-1-unifence.html








Look at PN 8.

https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/delta-34-897-type-2-unifence.html








Look at PN 7

That is how I was told to tell them apart without seeing the rail.

Here is an image linked from another web forum showing the difference in rails:








-
Have no information if they are interchangeable. But that might be why the parts site doesn't list your PN as compatible?

Hope this helps, and doesn't make things less clear. LOL
#IAMAKLUTZ

PS - Here is thread with pictures of rail/fence together.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/42540


----------



## Lazyman

> .. Drilling holes ain t hard.
> 
> - HokieKen


Aarrgghhh! Unless you be a bilge sucking idiot like me. Seems like I always get them off just enough to be a pain in the dungbie.

And happy International Talk Like a Pirate day you Scurvy Dogs.


----------



## EarlS

Thanks for the detailed info Cap'nK.

I think the fence will work for him, but second opinions and a little more clarity always help with the uncertainty.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well, given that information, I'm now certain my NOS 32" fence rail is the older style, it's also anodized black and already has the measuring tape adhered.


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## jeffswildwood

National pirate day? From my Navy days:

One dark day, in the middle of the night.
Two dead boys got up to fight.
Back to back they faced each other,
Pulled their swords and shot each other.
If you don't believe this story's true,
Ask the blind man, he saw it too.

Arrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Teaser picture I found my swap items wood in the fire pit. My items are boxed waiting on a victims address.


----------



## duckmilk

Ever wonder what your wife is doing when you go to work???


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well tommorow is the last day to sign up so yes it looks like for sure i am NOT going to able to participate :<((( i will still be following along thou :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, tomorrow is the sign up deadline! C'mon in fence-sitters!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

22 isn't bad. Definitely room for more.


----------



## RichBolduc

Black walnut tree in my mom's yard…










Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*funny stuff* 



 :<)))


----------



## GrantA

Hmm to join or not to join…


----------



## duckmilk

Me too, but my decision will depend on the experiment. Looked at it this afternoon for the first time in a week-and-a-half and said to myself, maybe??? I'll see how it goes tomorrow.

I'm going to perform the second round of acupuncture on my dog tomorrow based on 10 minutes of instruction, wish me luck guys.


----------



## MSquared

Good luck Duck! Acupuncture did a lot of good for me. I swear by it. Actually, getting back to it, Got some nerve and muscle issues cropping back up. Funny, one day I came home after a session and said; 'It's weird how I can feel so damn good after having 36 needles in me!' Your beloved pooch may not feel the same way. I wonder how you'll keep her calm and steady and relaxed enough to apply the needles. My guess is they'll be concentrated on her spine by her haunches. Any electric muscle stimulation involved? My legs were jumpin' !!


----------



## TEK73

Duck, sorry to hear about your dog! Seems as he is in good hands, hopefully it gets better with treatment, love and some time.

We we're at my parents place some years ago, with Zita. She was a young dog at that time.
They have a porch that is approximate 3meters to the deck, 3,5 to 4m to the top of the fence. Below the parking lot is laid with bricks.

Zita speeded up and jumped right over that fence!
Cracy stupid dog!
I assume she must have thought it was like it is at home, where the porch is just 30cm over the ground, and there are grass at the other side.

She was so lucky! She halted a bit a few hours later, but recovered completly after a day or two.
She was no longer allowed out there without beeing fastned!










Zita on the edge of Smørdalskammen


----------



## TEK73

A quick mallet question.

If we do not include ricks super advanced suck-all-air-out-of-the wood-and-replace-it-with-something-else, are there some technics that is normal to use to harden the punch area of mallets?
Like adding a layer of glue, soak it in oil or anything?
Or is just as-is and some regular finish treatment all you do?


----------



## GrantA

Tek is Zita on the edge of a cliff there? Cool picture!

I use this product to soak wood in, it will harden it nicely but will not fill voids. I put it in a container And let it stay til the wood sinks, then let it dry on a rack it can Drip through

After hardening you can fill voids with a clear Epoxy (tinted if you like) being mindful to mix and pour carefully to avoid air bubbles.


----------



## TEK73

Grant: yes, she is
It's probably a couple of hundred meters straight down (she is in a leach - you can see it if you look close).
I think she is enjoing the view 
This is in Vestvågøy, Lofoten, Norway - a lot of steep mountains there.

This one gives a bit more context:









While I'm at it - a pic from Justatinden - also on Vestvågøy


----------



## GrantA

Beautiful out there!


----------



## HokieKen

Beautiful Tek!!

For the mallet head, I always just oil mine until they can't soak any more up. Doesn't harden but helps prevent splitting. I'd rather have a dented face than a split head . Even some of Rich's stabilized wood may not be an ideal choice because the hardening process may also make the piece more brittle and prone to cracking.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The hardening process Rich uses does make the piece more brittle. The resin used is like liquid acrylic which isn't known for being strong. It can still work for sure depending on circumstances. Mallets are supposed to get beat up and destroyed over years of use and then replaced. That's kind of the point I think.

Quick tip on filling voids with epoxy on any project. Fill it with the epoxy then take a few quick passes over it with a propane torch to eliminate bubbles. Don't linger long just soft the torch last the spot a few times. A heat gun can also work, just slower.


----------



## GrantA

My bad I must've missed something if we're talking about the head (punch area? I assumed you meant punky/soft area) them yeah the stabilizing /hardening may not be very useful.


----------



## Bluenote38

I have a couple of fresh chunks of box elder. What do you guys use to seal the ends?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I use anchorseal but latex paint can work too.


----------



## HokieKen

I use anchorseal too Bill.


----------



## duckmilk

> Good luck Duck! Acupuncture did a lot of good for me. I swear by it. Actually, getting back to it, Got some nerve and muscle issues cropping back up. Funny, one day I came home after a session and said; It s weird how I can feel so damn good after having 36 needles in me! Your beloved pooch may not feel the same way. I wonder how you ll keep her calm and steady and relaxed enough to apply the needles. My guess is they ll be concentrated on her spine by her haunches. Any electric muscle stimulation involved? My legs were jumpin !!
> 
> - MSquared


The last time, she was laying in the grass in a shaded area and didn't even react to the needles. The affected area is the spaces of her last 2 thoracic vertebra (where the last 2 ribs attach) and those spaces are where the needles will go. I'll wait until my wife gets home to do it.


----------



## duckmilk

Well, that was easy. She didn't even know I was sticking needles into her. I might have put some of them in the right place even.

Checked my mallet experiment, may take a few days to see if it will work or not. Guess I'm not going to join right now, but if things work out, I may be able to be a substitute if someone drops out.

When are recipient names going to be sent to participants?


----------



## Keebler1

Yall want to wait till weds for names to be passed out so maybe duck or grant decide to join? Will leave it up to the group.


----------



## HokieKen

No difference to me. I can wait.


----------



## tynewman

No problem, we still have two months to go right? A couple days won't make much difference.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok duck and grant yall have till Wednesday to get in


----------



## RichBolduc

Just write in Grant and duck… Then they won't have a choice

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm good with that.


----------



## Lazyman

> I use anchorseal but latex paint can work too.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I've tried latex paint and the Anchorseal works much, much better in my experience. BTW, the Rockler version (Green End Sealer) is exactly the same thing as Anchorseal 2 but much cheaper than the name brand. About $16 per gallon versus $15 for a quart or $33 for a gallon of Anchorseal. If you look up the MSDS on the Rockler website for their branded product, it gives you the MSDS for Anchorseal. Even the wording on the Rockler jug is nearly identical to the Anchorseal can.

EDIT: Bill, Until you have a chance to get something slathered on the ends, keep them stacked on end like shown in your picture and also put a piece of wood (or anything for that matter) on the end facing up to slow down the drying process. Until I finally tried using Anchor seal, this methods was more effective for me than using paint.

BTW, I am definitely *not* going to be playing this time but I will continue to monitor and mock you guys as usual.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Does not matter to me. I am done and boxed ready for shipping.


> Yall want to wait till weds for names to be passed out so maybe duck or grant decide to join? Will leave it up to the group.
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## TEK73

Almost same here.
If yesterdays work was a success I'm all done - just packing left.

No problem to wait on them.



> Does not matter to me. I am done and boxed ready for shipping.
> 
> Yall want to wait till weds for names to be passed out so maybe duck or grant decide to join? Will leave it up to the group.
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> - Woodmaster1


----------



## EarlS

After a weekend of moving stuff around, putting stuff away, and then finding out that I have to move some more stuff around so I can get the cars in the garage, I can almost see the shop. I'm hoping next weekend will be the new shop initiation. I'll try to remember to take some pictures and post them so I can get ideas from everyone on arrangements and such.

Guess I should order some wood since I signed up. I woke up at 2:30 this morning thinking about what to make.


----------



## GrantA

OK this one just looks too good to miss out on, I'm in. Come on Duck make it official so Keebler can draw names

Earl you woke up at 2:30 thinking about mallets because your wife smacked you with one for snoring. That's what mine does anyways lol


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, maybe you should make Grant's wife a mallet for when he's snoring ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I'm pretty sure she has one like this already


----------



## RichBolduc

More resin ordered… I have a possible 6 day weekend coming up thanks to the wife's neck surgery… So i'm hoping the resin is in in time and I can finish up the mallets this weekend. I hear the stuff I got takes a few days to fully cure. Planning on shipping the 9th hopefully, because I want to show the mallets at my local club meeting on the 8th.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Rich you know ship date is *November* 9th right?


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohh I know. I just like being an over achiever 

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

All these guys finished and all ive done is run the wood for my mallet through the planer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's more than I've done Keebler. I do have materials though.


----------



## EarlS

Uhh - about that, I guess I should order some wood or something…???

Kenny - I think Grant would prefer to leave his wife as is rather than making her into a mallet.


----------



## HokieKen

I dunno Earl. There's been days when I wished I had married a mallet…


----------



## EarlS

Here's the mallet wood supply list from Bell Forest:

ID Qty Name
7155 (1) Bloodwood (2" x 2" x 12") 
58471 (1) Brazilian Ebony (2" x 2" x 12") 
46505 (1) Katalox (2" x 2" x 12") 
11477 (1) Osage Orange (Argentine) (2" x 2" x 12") 
7158 (1) Bocote (1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 12") 
7159 (1) Chakte Viga (1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 12") 
7152 (1) Goncalo Alves (1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 12") 
7167 (1) Katalox (1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 12") 
8669 (1) Lignum Vitae (Argentine) (1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 12") 
8882 (1) Wenge (1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 12")

No, I'm not making 14 mallets this time. This should make it look like I'm doing something for the next week or two. My official position is that I'm waiting for my wood supplies to arrive.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

10 mallets according to the list. I've got dibs on one!


----------



## WallynSC

I'm on my third version of a mallet, not even in the same class with the caliber of work you guys do. What a humbling experience.


----------



## HokieKen

I got started in earnest this weekend. I decided to do my "bonus" item first. I got about 75% of it done. Just need to wrap it up and move on to the main offering…


----------



## EarlS

Wally - I'm quite sure your mallet will stack well with everyone's. The swaps are all about trying new things and pushing your abilities. Participation is the most difficult part. Once you decided to give it a try, the rest is up to you.

Dave K - I probably owe you a couple to replace the shoddy craftsmanship of the last one I sent you. You will have to wait though. I need to focus on the swap. FOCUS!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Dave just breaks things Earl. It's not your fault.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You don't owe me anything buddy! Seriously!


----------



## JD77

Keebler - I've never done an exchange before, so I have some questions. Do you want us to shoot you an email with a pic of the finished mallet? I assume you are not wanting all the shots that we may have taken for an eventual project post, right? Do you need a specific kind of pic or just proof we have it done? And thanks for running this show.

Wally - I know what you mean, but Earl is right. I picked up a new finishing technique that I am really happy about. I suspect I will be working on some new tool handles later this fall.


----------



## EarlS

> You don't owe me anything buddy! Seriously!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave - *PROBABLY*


----------



## JohnMcClure

You know that scene in Indiana Jones, when they are looking for the cup of christ? Earl's gonna make a mallet fit for the King of Kings, and some of us will choose wisely, selecting the simple mallet of… a carpenter…

To be honest, my favorite of the 3 mallets I'm making is exactly that - just a really high-quality (my opinion) heavy duty joiner's mallet. There's craftsmanship in it, but nothing very fancy. But its the kind of mallet I want to have. Which is why I'm making 2! 
The other two are more interesting but, I bet, will get less use over their lives. More second looks, though.


----------



## jeffswildwood

The last mallet swap I made a joiners mallet out of locust. It didn't make the cut but now has a job as an ice beater for bags of ice.


----------



## GrantA

Hey mister, whatcha doing with that little hokie bird there?
What's that hammer for?? I hope the mallet sw-
{8-0


----------



## duckmilk

> OK this one just looks too good to miss out on, I m in. Come on Duck make it official so Keebler can draw names
> 
> - GrantA


I'm working on it Grant, been working on it for 2 hours, but my "experiment" is having more failures than my teen-age love life. This is just Monday though.


----------



## Keebler1

JD77 just send a pic of finished mallet.


----------



## HokieKen

> OK this one just looks too good to miss out on, I m in. Come on Duck make it official so Keebler can draw names
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> I m working on it Grant, been working on it for 2 hours, but my "experiment" is having more failures than my teen-age love life. This is just Monday though.
> 
> - duckmilk


So you are having total success and there are mallets waiting outside your door in a line just hoping for their turn? Cause we all know what a stud you are Duck.


----------



## Keebler1

Padauk or purpleheart for middle piece of my handle? Will have purpleheart as an outside piece of mallett head


----------



## duckmilk

I'm not thinking this may be one of those times Kenny. Decided I was going to correct an error…OOPS. Drinking beer now, and not just a couple lol. I'll give it another shot tomorrow. Wish I had some bourbon in the cabinet.


----------



## GrantA

Rye>bourbon

Just sayin ;-)

Keebler what do you mean middle piece and outside piece? I thought a tubafour glued to a fourbafour was good to go??


----------



## HokieKen

Padukaheart Keebler. Always a good choice.


----------



## WoodenDreams

This will be the first mallet I'll be making. All the ones in my tool box are store bought. It's about time I make a mallet. Should be a fun build.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Rich you know ship date is *November* 9th right?
> 
> - GrantA


Why yes - who could possibly forget the day before 10 November - the U.S. Marine Corps 244th Birthday ;-)


----------



## d_sinsley

> Rich you know ship date is *November* 9th right?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Why yes - who could possibly forget the day before 10 November - the U.S. Marine Corps 244th Birthday ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Semper Fi Devil Dog


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm sure i'll be my wife's date for the Marine Birthday…. I'm a dependapotomus!!!

Rich



> Rich you know ship date is *November* 9th right?
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Why yes - who could possibly forget the day before 10 November - the U.S. Marine Corps 244th Birthday ;-)
> 
> - Bill Berklich


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hearing about assigning names and the ship date jogged me back to reality! I have been working on nine different projects (Christmas craft fair coming up) so now it's ten. With four more waiting. Lots of shop time. Had my chainsaw out today cutting some nice walnut. Ken, you know the stock I mean.


----------



## Bluenote38

Semper Fi Devon And Rich - thanks for supporting the Corps. And of course thank you're wife for us. More on the Birthday Ball later in November.


----------



## duckmilk

I love the Marine Corps, although I am not a member. I have several friends who are and the brotherhood they share is remarkable.

Back to the swap, I'm going to wait for the last extension day to decide. I made progress today, but this experiment thing is way more challenging than the video I got my inspiration from. I would rather not join than have to bow out after names are drawn.

I do have a plan B, but that is also something *way* out of my league.

Got the next *amateur* acupuncture treatment on my dog this afternoon. Will do another Friday afternoon. Not sure if I am helping her or not. The pro should be back Monday sometime.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck if you dont join the swap will you share the video for the inspiration?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Saw one of Earl's people in the news


----------



## EarlS

Yep - it happened in Earlville, IA - I can't make this stuff up…...


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm definitely not in. Spent last evening assembling my sweetie's sleep number bed and staring into the sunset.










But I think I'll be sending the email to the HOA to get he requirements for getting approval for my shop yet this week.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did you sell the old place(s) and get completely out of Minnesnowta already?


----------



## EarlS

Grant - I PM'd you about some shipping help


----------



## HokieKen

Earlville, Iowa?? A guy killed his wife with a corn rake in Earlville, IA??

My day is made.


----------



## EarlS

> Earlville, Iowa?? A guy killed his wife with a corn rake in Earlville, IA??
> 
> My day is made.
> 
> - HokieKen


Perchance would you like some popcorn to snack on while you LYAO???!?


----------



## GrantA




----------



## DavePolaschek

> Did you sell the old place(s) and get completely out of Minnesnowta already?


Her place is sold. Mine is on the market as of last Friday, but we're pretty completely out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ah, I see you've changed you sig. line to Santa Fe. I'm sure the winters will be much more tolerable down there and you've got a good chance of never having to pay someone to de-ice any more roofs!

Hopefully plenty of places to ride your bad motorscooters around there too.


----------



## duckmilk

> Ah, I see you ve changed you sig. line to Santa Fe. I m sure the winters will be much more tolerable down there and you ve got a good chance of never having to pay someone to de-ice any more roofs!
> 
> Hopefully plenty of places to ride your bad motorscooters around there too.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


He also should get started on learning Spanish. Believe me, it will help


----------



## duckmilk

Well, it's Wednesday, last day of the extended time to sign up. Some of you have been nagging me worse than my wife does. Email sent.


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol - 'cuz we love ya Duck and we all are hoping for some of your fine work


----------



## GrantA

Don't worry duck you can always send a cool old hammer and some beer.

I'm banking on that anyways… Right??


----------



## d_sinsley

Hey guys, i know we are "supposed" to have weekly participation in the forum. I just wanted to say sorry if I am not around. I am lurking and enjoying the banter. Life is getting in the way. My hammer is done and ready to ship so I am a participant but maybe a quiet one as I tackle so of life's difficulties.


----------



## duckmilk

Fine work??? I'm thinking NOT. That's an idea Grant, sending beer will probably ease the disappointment from the mallet I'm making 

One year, my cousin sent us a Christmas card with a picture of 2 pigs laying in mud and the caption was "Merry Christmas From our Home to Yours". My mallet just reminded me of that.


----------



## duckmilk

Devon, if you're having "life's issues" that is totally understandable. Check back when you are able.

Wait, I'm not running this so I may be speaking out of hand.


----------



## GrantA

Devon, I say I say-


----------



## HokieKen

If your hammer is finished Devon, then it's not an issue. The "participation" rule was put into place to avoid guys signing up for swaps then just disappearing off the face of the earth and never shipping anything. But, if you're already set to ship, just send Keebler a pic to prove it and make sure you pop back in on reveal day at a minimum 

I know what a pain life can be sometimes. I hope you can get everything resolved the best way it can. And if you need to vent, swap threads have been known to serve as a therapy room on occasion. Just don't expect any sage advice and be forewarned that some a-hole may just write a country song about your woes…


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, and Earl will try to write you a prescription for corn no matter what the ailment. Ignore it.


----------



## duckmilk

> Just don't expect any sage advice and be forewarned that some a-hole may just write a country song about your woes…
> 
> - HokieKen


^This dude can write a heck of a country song (plagiarizing some lyrics), but I'll bet he can't sing as well as Kris Kristopherson even.


----------



## GrantA

Who said Kenny can't sing?


----------



## duckmilk

Let's ask Jeff. Jeff, have you heard Kenny sing??


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Let s ask Jeff. Jeff, have you heard Kenny sing??
> 
> - duckmilk


No, can't say as I have. I, however, sing like a bird. A crow *is* a bird correct?


----------



## Keebler1

Double check what i have please. Showing 24 participants correct?


----------



## GrantA

I see 23

But it seems like I saw 22 mentioned belt duck and I jumped in


----------



## Keebler1

Found it i somehow left hungrypacman off the list


----------



## Keebler1

Ill send recipients later tonight or sometime tomorrow


----------



## GrantA

Yep I see him now!


----------



## duckmilk

I just hope I get someone who will get a laugh out of my entry. Anyone got a shoulder that pops out of place? This might be the tool for you ;-)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> He also should get started on learning Spanish. Believe me, it will help


I'm told the proper answer to that is "mañana." Which here in "the city different" means "not today."

I expect I'll have some fun with contractors as we get the roof and stucco repairs done, plus get my new shop built.


----------



## Keebler1

Recipient info sent. Let me know if you havent recieved it


----------



## WallynSC

Now is when all the searches start.


----------



## EarlS

> Oh, and Earl will try to write you a prescription for corn no matter what the ailment. Ignore it.
> 
> - HokieKen


LMAO - Now I have coffee all over my computer screen.



> Let s ask Jeff. Jeff, have you heard Kenny sing??
> 
> - duckmilk


Kenny is probably working up a theme song for his green cape. I expect there will be a Youtube video out there soon of him caterwauling about waiting by the mail box in a cape. Yep - that sounds like a good country song.

Dave - good to hear you are getting settled into your new city and house. Hopefully your place sells quick. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with your luddite shop. I have visions of a Roy Underhill shop for you??

Spent a couple hours putting the outfeed table on the TS and taking off the 52" fence. Big thanks to Yeti for setting me up with a 30" unifence!!! It should be here next week. Meanwhile, the DIY dust collector is the next thing to build. I'm following the myriad of HF 2 stage cyclone builds. Getting the restrictor plate out of the fan inlet might be a bit challenging.


----------



## HokieKen

Where O where is my package tonight?
Why am I sitting here all alone?
I've searched the world over
In my cape and my loafers
Here comes the mailman!
Pfffft, there he goes…

There may only be a select few who enjoyed a show where people popped up out of a cornfield who will hear the tune to those lyrics in their head ;-)


----------



## Bluenote38

> Where O where is my package tonight?
> Why am I sitting here all alone?
> I ve searched the world over
> In my cape and my loafers
> Here comes the mailman!
> Pfffft, there he goes…
> 
> There may only be a select few who enjoyed a show where people popped up out of a cornfield who will hear the tune to those lyrics in their head ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


ROFLMAO… Now I'll never get that tune out of my head ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave - good to hear you are getting settled into your new city and house. Hopefully your place sells quick. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with your luddite shop. I have visions of a Roy Underhill shop for you??


The HOA restrictions mean the shop will be pueblo-revival fauxdobe, and restrictions from my sweetie mean it'll mostly look like a garage, with one "stall" being for motorcycles, and the other for the shop, with a double-door on that part. It'll end up on the SW corner of our existing house in order to avoid the septic, drain field, and cistern, while still remaining "visually connected to the house."

So at this point, I mostly know what it won't be.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got it Keebler. I'll have to get out my "A" game on this one. This guy is quite a turner!


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody have a potable potty? Oh what a difference an *r* can make…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Oh, and Earl will try to write you a prescription for corn no matter what the ailment. Ignore it.
> 
> - HokieKen


Earl is buying my new 32" Unifence rail to fit on his saw in his tighter shop space and rumor has it payment is on the way.


----------



## d_sinsley

Got my recipient email.

Thanks guys for understanding. Nothing really to vent about just a culmination of work, health and family. Not looking for sympathy (But I will take a country song) but I have been battling a brain condition whereby I produce more spinal fluid than the body can absorb. This results in extremely high pressure in my head and spine. Headaches, ringing ears, bulging eyes, ear aches, vision issues, blah blah. I have had 7 surgeries since Nov 2017. The most recent was in May. The place a valve and drain to relieve the pressure (the second one I have had after the first failed and got infected). Well this one is failing. Which most likely means surgery #8 soon. Add to that and my father-in-law whom I love dearly just had triple bypass yesterday, and we are having a small crisis at my work. Just a tough couple weeks. trying to negotiate all of whats going on while being sea sick and having a massive headache 24/7 with little to no sleep has made me a bit owly.

I have very much enjoyed this group even if just to watch. It came at a great time when I was feeling really good and got my hammer done early which is good. Because if I had waited I would have ended up being "that" guy. So it worked out great. All will resolve itself I just need to get through it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Earl is buying my new 32" Unifence rail to fit on his saw in his tighter shop space and rumor has it payment is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


HA! ))


----------



## EarlS

> Oh, and Earl will try to write you a prescription for corn no matter what the ailment. Ignore it.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Earl is buying my new 32" Unifence rail to fit on his saw in his tighter shop space and rumor has it payment is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Amish Shipping - Grant helped set it up.

Kenny - You can find some good things in a corn field


----------



## GrantA

Earl paid dearly for the clydesdale upgrade instead of this dude. With his nap schedule you would've been lucky to get it by spring


----------



## GrantA

And Devon we'll be thinking about ya! Hope all goes well for you and your pa-in-law


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> And Devon we ll be thinking about ya! Hope all goes well for you and your pa-in-law
> 
> - GrantA


YES if you dont have health you dont have nothing :<(((


----------



## hairy

Devon, hang in there, bud. Best wishes!


----------



## EarlS

As all here have said - Best Wishes. Let us know how things are going.


----------



## HokieKen

Got a thing today.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice little thing that is!


----------



## GrantA




----------



## KelleyCrafts

Speaking of machines and this being a mallet swap, I'm not opposed to anyone sending me a power hammer for the mallet swap. I do forge things and it would get plenty of use.

In case anyone was wanting my wish list.


----------



## GrantA

Damn Dave why didn't you say something earlier? I have 3 and can only use 2 at a time


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Lol, it's not too late Earl!


----------



## duckmilk

I guess I'm going to have to learn to make a handle now which will be a first for me.

Quit being lazy Dave. Swing that hammer like a real blacksmith.


----------



## Keebler1

Duck you know how lazy those AZ guys are


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Cmon over Duck and Keebler. We'll make some Damascus and then you can tell me all about my lazy ass when you're through.  oh, I'm keeping the Damascus when you're done if it's any good.


----------



## HokieKen

Had to get a 'hoe to help me unload it.


----------



## Keebler1

Dave as much as I would like to come make damascus Im gonna have to pass but let me know when you get that powerhammer and ill head out there for vacation then we can make some.


----------



## GrantA

Easy there Kenny that mill might flip the backhoe!


----------



## Bluenote38

Oooohhh!! I need one of those… I mean the backhoe loader


----------



## DavePolaschek

Grant, I was hoping for the second photo of the backhoe upended with Kenny still sitting there trying to figure out which lever is which.


----------



## duckmilk

Whoever is on that backhoe looks like he is either asleep or passed out drunk.

Dave, let me know when AZ temperatures are in the 60's and I'll think about showing up and firing up your forge.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It'll be a low of 68 tonight Duck, cmon over. Neighbors love it when I forge in the middle of the night. Hovering around 90 for the next seven days. I won't be at the forge until the middle of next month or early November.


----------



## duckmilk

Same here Dave. It has been in the mid 90's all September with little let-up in sight. Too hot for me to start the forge.


----------



## MSquared

This Summer beat the pants off of me … Literally!! Even simple tasks became unbearable and breathing in the 'thick soup' of air became almost alarming when doing the heavy lifting. Thank God we have that 'damn pool' I protested against. It's finally gotten cool enough to practice some welding and start the interior wall demos I had planned.


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, it's getting down to about 30 here, at least morning/late nights, around 50 mid-day.
Guess it will not be long before we have days at 20…


----------



## GrantA

I'm someplace I swore I'd never go- NYC. The wife & kids wanted to go and another couple is here with us. It's not so bad, although I wouldn't dream of trying to drive in this mess!
We got in late this afternoon, managed to squeeze in a short visit to the MET - they have some awesome arms and armor exhibits! We'll be back there one day this weekend and we're going to the museum of natural history tomorrow. I'll see what I can scrounge up that you guys might find interesting

This piece was in a roped off section. I wanted to go lay my greasy paws on it so it's probably for the best…









And how about this for any carvers out there 8-0 a whole room, walls and ceiling were carved panels!


----------



## MSquared

Grant - 'Ya gotta give NYC a chance! Seriously, you'll meet some of the nicest and most helpful people there (here). Is it fast, brusk, terse, curt, plain crazy, unbelievable in scale, overwhelming, 'got no time for you', immense, noisy, unfortunately dirty in some areas, loud, impatient, up in your face at times? Yes. However, there are many, many oasises of serenity right in the middle of the mayhem. DO NOT try to get a good meal anywhere around the 'tourist traps'. DO ask a Cop, Fireman, Utility or Construction worker, etc. where to eat or a good place for an out-of-town family experience. If you like Pizza, take the Subway to Lombardi's' (first Pizzeria in the US) Times Square is good for about an hour. Don't eat there!! (I worked in a very prominent TV studio there for 20 years. Look at the S.E. Corner of 44th St. & B'Way) Obviously, I could go on and on. It's not for everyone though. I have worked, based in NYC, for 45 years. Traveled all across the U.S. and a good part of Europe, Caribbean and Canada. Wonderful places and people to be found all over. It was always nice to come back home. Well, mostly!  (There was Ariel in Paris… sigh!) P.S.; Keep your wallet in your front pocket and don't stare up too much. Half-kidding!! Enjoy! Dang! All of that after two beers! Brooklyn Lagers…


----------



## GrantA

Marty! Dang it I forgot you lived here I should've asked you some things beforehand, we've got a pretty full plate, had dinner at serendipity 3 yesterday (3 kids with us so that was on a must-do list). 
The planner who our friend used has us going to dinner today at Junior's. We're not at all set on that though, and would prefer someplace with good adult drinks. We are going to a Broadway show at 8. I found the meatball shop online and am kinda wanting to head there


----------



## RichBolduc

I spent 3 summers living in Brooklyn from 93-95… I could easily handle never going there again. I went back a few years ago and it was everything I remember. My experiences were pretty much opposite of Marty's.. Plus the whole place smelt like piss and vomit….. Toronto on the other hand was probably one of my favorite big cities from what I remember. Last time I was there was the early 2000's though… It was like a clean NYC.

Rich


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i too am a country boy the city life is not for me. experience: we use to install kitchen cabinets on lower east side mostly … little story me and another co worker went there towing a small enclosed utility trailer tried to cross the Holland tunnel …. and they would not let us thur said we had to use the Lincoln tunnel so after I bit of time passed 55 cops were there helping us cut across 6 lanes of traffic and the cop said you no one dies :<((( so our trip lasted another 2 hours then normal I said to my buddy so they only care if we blow up the Holland tunnel and not Lincoln


----------



## MSquared

Hey Grant. Sounds like you're doing up NYC pretty well. Serendipity! I lived a couple of blocks away from there in my bachelor days at 63rd St. and 1st Ave.. Right across from the original TGI Fridays. Kids love the classic ice cream parlor. I'd stop in from time to time. My wife took my daughter and friends there for her 10th birthday, I believe. Yeah, I hear the Meatball place is good. Junior's is touristy, but a really good cheesecake. Save that for dessert. Broadway show? Very good! Don't be afraid of the food trucks/carts. They're an institution and are not in the business of making people sick. Many vendors have been in the same spot for many years. I love a good Al Pastore taco or Falafel in pita myself. Grab something and eat it in a park while people-watching. Try Katz's Deli. A true NY experience, just smile and decide before you order! A Bagel, 'baked on premises', fresh from the oven? A delicious experience! A Knish! I rarely eat a hot dog, but they're everywhere. I like the grilled. Hit the 'High Line', very cool! Chelsea Market has a good rooftop Cafe'. Too, too much to list. Plus, my guess is you have limited time as well as having kids in tow. Just ask the person sitting next to you. Born and bred or transplant, they'll have a suggestion or three. Or Six. 
Tony and Rich - It is a shock to the system especially if one is used to the quiet life. Brooklyn can be rough, particularly in the 90's. Now, it's being gentrified big time. In any major city, there will be less than desirable areas. Speaking of tunnels, one night, many years ago, my wife and her friend ran out of gas smack-dab in the middle of the Midtown Tunnel. Traffic dead-stopped, backed up for miles. Had to be pushed out. Film at 11!! Haaa!
I was supposed to be fixing something ….Hmmm. What was it?!


----------



## MSquared

Oh. Just go and take some long walks with your friends and family off the beaten path. NY is a walking city.


----------



## RichBolduc

I spent my summers working at Jacob Riis Park, Canarsie Pier, Jones Beach Randall's Island and Waterloo Village. Fun as a teenager, that's for sure. I do not miss it one bit though…except the food.

Rich


----------



## Keebler1

I have driven over the george wasington going up to Massachusetts in a semi. Traffic galore and NYC is the only place ive run into that I can have aturn signal on be halfway in your lane and you still speed up to pass me instead of letting me over


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Oh. Just go and take some long walks with your friends and family off the beaten path. NY is a walking city.
> 
> - MSquared


BAHAHAHHAHAHA! Walkin'….Grant.

BAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!!


----------



## MSquared

OK, maybe that was a stretch. OR … Get your heart pumpin' with a ride on the subways! Make friends! Swap stories! Trade recipes! Ummmm … maybe not …

P.S.; Rich - Very cool Summer jobs! Keebler - I happen to be one of the NYer's who will flash you over into the lane in the interest of keeping the flow going. But, I know what you mean. That's just plain crazy and doesn't help move traffic along. 

Man! Now I've got a hankerin' for a nice Pastrami on Rye with a 'new pickle'!


----------



## RichBolduc

Trying a new resin for this swap..hope it works or I need to redo 2 handles ….



















Rich


----------



## duckmilk

Hope it works Rich. I don't want no punky handles on my mallet ;-)

I don't mean to make you guys jealous…No Wait…Yes I do. I bought myself an early BD present from the distillery yesterday. They had a limited number for sale and I put my name on the list ) They were sold out within 4 hours.










It's one with the previous bourbon name on it and is the medium size, 30 gallon. Not sure what I'll do with it, and, no, it isn't full or I would definitely know what to do with it. It has a hdpe bung in the hole so I need to find some white oak to get turned for a proper bung.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhhh they've all been pre-stabilized.. one of the handles took in so much cactus juice it went from 4.4 oz to just over 10….there's no punk left in them. 

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Whatcha using Rich. Alumilite has foamed all funny for me last couple of uses. I still used a bunch about five minutes ago for a multiple layer pour. Here's a little over 1600 grams on this big bowl bottom.


----------



## RichBolduc

This is some TotalBoat Thick Set. Super viscous. Made more for river table style pours. 24 hours to sand, 5-7 days full cure. I contacted them and they said wait 3 days to turn it.

If you're getting foam, I'm thinking moisture in the wood.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I looked them up recently. I'll probably give them a shot. I can guarantee no moisture so I wondered about age so I ordered another 16lbs. Day it showed up, same issue. No clue why. Hopefully this pour goes well. It's a big ass bowl and a lot of resin so it isn't cheap. Used the SN2 to get it round FYI. Chuck worked well.


----------



## RichBolduc

Foaming in resin is usually moisture that's why I went that way. Maybe to large of a pour? Check out Moon Pie Creations on YouTube. He's where I saw the total boat stuff and how thin it was. That's why I decided to try it. He even has a 20% off code

How thick was your pour? Did you try using something as a core so you don't use as much resin? Either a cheap wood blank or even a mixing container. Anything to take up space. Saves on resin and hollowing time.

Glad the new Chuck works 

Rich


----------



## MSquared

Hey Duck, I have these two Rye Barrels from an ex-pat Frenchman masquerading as a NYer. Would that be a Fraud Frog? Lovely couple though, living in a 19th Century Farmhouse North of here.. Got them about a year ago and they've since been parked under a Surfboard out on our patio. Obviously a tad more weathered now. Any ideas? It's a quandary. What would Duck Do?!










My apologies. Tried rotating the pic 360. You get the gist. Spec. Gravity no.'s on the bands. Kind of a neat feature!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Seeing the whiskey barrels makes me think the presentation at the woodworking club on making whiskey barrels will be interesting. Can't wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Lazyman

Duck and Marty The first thing you need to do research how get the devil's cut from the barrels. I've read that some people will just put some water in the barrel, reseal and let it sit for few weeks rotating the barrel every so often but it is hard to believe it will turn out to be very drinkable.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Rich, I've seen moon pie. That's probably where I learned about total boat.

Alumilite has foamed on me just filling cracks. This piece I'm working on for the wife's birthday is my biggest pour yet. I'm using the quickest alumilite. Just poured another 1250 grams on it. The previous pour earlier was already cooled off. I better not mess this bowl up, it's an expensive one.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Duck and Marty The first thing you need to do research how get the devil's cut from the barrels. I've read that some people will just put some water in the barrel, reseal and let it sit for few weeks rotating the barrel every so often but it is hard to believe it will turn out to be very drinkable.
> 
> - Lazyman


all you have to do to get devils cut slice wood into toothpicks then suck on them all day :<)))


----------



## HokieKen

Happy Sunday boys! It sure took noon a long time to get here…


----------



## tynewman

Do you guys use any particular kind of epoxy? I've used it a few times in projects, but just to fill knotts and a couple times in place of glue. How is the strength and hardness (scratches) compared to wood?


----------



## RichBolduc

Depends on the use Ty. I prefer Alumilite, but that's for casting items and needs a pressure pot. I'd use stone coat or TotalBoat for knots. Then pop bubes with a heat gun or torch.

Rich


----------



## WallynSC

Ty asked about epoxy.
I have used West System G-Flex for years, so far it has held up for years in wet salty environment, also is a little flexible and not brittle. I love the open time, I'm not as fast as some of these box store epoxies. I keep thinking of more reasons I like it, takes colors real nice.

Wally, South Carolina

Rich, Don't worry about my handle you are sending, I am loving it already.


----------



## HokieKen

Ty, I use Alumilite for filling cracks and such. It's hard and brittle. Basically like plexiglas in broad terms of hardness and brittleness. I use different types for adhesive where strength is required. I like Gorilla brand as a general use one. But use some from JB Weld, Devcon or Bob Smith Industries depending on materials being joined and specific application.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Got the materials for my mallet yesterday. I realized looking back at the previous mallet swaps that I'm not gonna make the prettiest. So I grabbed some ipe and some hickory so that at least mine will be able to take a beating.


----------



## duckmilk

> Seeing the whiskey barrels makes me think the presentation at the woodworking club on making whiskey barrels will be interesting. Can t wait till Tuesday.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I would like to attend that type of demonstration. How barrels are constructed has always interested me.



> Any ideas? It s a quandary. What would Duck Do?!
> 
> - MSquared


I really don't know. That is why I asked the question. My wife will probably abscond it and use it as an end table. It measures 29" tall.

For attaching scales and such, I also use West System G-Flex 2 part epoxy.


----------



## d_sinsley

Happy first day of winter. Nothing like waking up to snow on the ground at the end of September. Finished a small project for my wife while waiting on you guys to finish your hammers. A scented wax heater turned from Douglas fir burl.


----------



## d_sinsley

> Duck and Marty The first thing you need to do research how get the devil's cut from the barrels. I've read that some people will just put some water in the barrel, reseal and let it sit for few weeks rotating the barrel every so often but it is hard to believe it will turn out to be very drinkable.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> all you have to do to get devils cut slice wood into toothpicks then suck on them all day :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


my local beer brewing supply place got in some chunks of bourbon barrels. I chipped one piece upand put it in my coffee grounds. Amazingly it took on a nice oaky bourbon flavor.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife rigged this up yesterday to help Lucy dry after a bath. She is having bladder control issues and still not walking although she can stand for short periods. The certified acupuncture vet is showing up on Tuesday morning.

With her eyesight diminishing and quality of life in the dumpster, I'm not sure where this will go. I love my dog, she has been a travelling partner for years.

I'm not asking for sympathy nor advice guys, just updating you on the circumstances. Now, back to mallets )


----------



## duckmilk

Devon, is that the wax on top of the heater? I have never seen one of those. What are the dimensions? Can the butt crack be centered on the heater? ;-))


----------



## duckmilk

> Got the materials for my mallet yesterday. I realized looking back at the previous mallet swaps that I'm not gonna make the prettiest.
> - Thorbjorn88


Wait till you see mine Thor, you won't worry about making the ugliest then. Wish I had some hickory


----------



## d_sinsley

> Devon, is that the wax on top of the heater? I have never seen one of those. What are the dimensions? Can the butt crack be centered on the heater? ;-))
> 
> - duckmilk


The thing on top is just a glass cup. The wax is inside. The heat from the bulb melts it and stinks up your house. As for dimensions I really haven't measured it but about 4" in diameter and about 6 or 7 inches tall.

I will put the dimensions in my project post.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

> Wait till you see mine Thor, you won t worry about making the ugliest then. Wish I had some hickory
> 
> - duckmilk


Haha so I have some competition for the ugliest mallet eh?

I'm excited to work with the ipe, its janka hardness is 3510! Which is much much harder than anything I've messed with before. I also hear gluing it is tough. I think I'm going to use epoxy. Has anyone had much experience with gluing this or a similar tropical wood?


----------



## RichBolduc

You obviously didn't see the pics I posted of my handle material…

Rich



> Wait till you see mine Thor, you won t worry about making the ugliest then. Wish I had some hickory
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Haha so I have some competition for the ugliest mallet eh?
> 
> I'm excited to work with the ipe, its janka hardness is 3510! Which is much much harder than anything I've messed with before. I also hear gluing it is tough. I think I'm going to use epoxy. Has anyone had much experience with gluing this or a similar tropical wood?
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


----------



## d_sinsley

Duck,

Give that girl all the love you can. The end of life decisions with our fur balls can be hard. I have a companion dog, Pepper (a tri-color heeler) that I got about a year ago to help me through my medical issues. Just needed a friend to hang with me and put a smile on my face. We are inseparable. My wife says she has been replaced. I have owned a lot of dogs and each has captured a piece of my heart. But Pepper is special. So I understand the difficulty.


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Devon. I've had a couple of mine put down before and I'm not there yet, but time will tell.


----------



## duckmilk

60 Minutes or Barnwood Builders? I got out-voted tonight.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Has anyone had much experience with gluing this or a similar tropical wood?


I've used ipe for plane soles. Glued just fine, but I cleaned the oil from the surface with acetone first, then used TiteBond 3. Still holding up, as far as I know.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

> I've used ipe for plane soles. Glued just fine, but I cleaned the oil from the surface with acetone first, then used TiteBond 3. Still holding up, as far as I know.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Cool, that's the main reason I got the ipe, for some plane soles.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> 60 Minutes or Barnwood Builders? I got out-voted tonight.
> 
> - duckmilk


Barnwood builders, always!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Cool, that's the main reason I got the ipe, for some plane soles.


As was usual for me, I first found a piece in the shorts bin at the lumber yard, and then once I'd worked with it and discovered it wasn't as bad as some people made out, I bought a "flawed" piece from the floorboards stack, pointing out the knot right in the middle of it. They sold me a 4 foot length for the price of a 2 footer.

The only problem I had working it was a little tearout when I planed it the wrong direction. Use sharp tools. You might need to resharpen a bit more often.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> 60 Minutes or Barnwood Builders? I got out-voted tonight.
> 
> - duckmilk


hey Duck ask your best friend what to watch he will say what ever you put on would be fine with me and he will lay side you and watch as long as it on dont forget his favorite tv watching treat :<))))))))))


----------



## EarlS

Woo hoo - we finally have internet at home so I can get my LJ fix at home as well as at work.

Now if I can just get the DC put together today too. Took a vacation day to wait for Mediacome to hook us up. I didn't want to miss the appointment. It took a little over 2 weeks to get everything done.

Next up - the granite guys are going to put a hole in the backsplash for an outlet. Then I get to do some more wiring. Had to pull all the 20 amp breakers and 15 amp GFI's yesterday and replace them with 30 amp breakers and 20A GFI's so I would quit popping the circuit every time I used the chop saw.


----------



## bigblockyeti

As if you didn't have enough to do, your Unifence rail should be arriving later today based on my latest tracking check.


----------



## EarlS

Yeti - the fence was waiting for me when I opened the garage door. Looks like it will work great.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, I hope there's a Unifence waiting in my garage when I get home!

Might be another baby package showing up at your place today too Earl. You must have worn your cape this morning.


----------



## EarlS

It's been like Christmas at my house lately. All of the doo dads and such needed to set things up at a new house. The PC 7518 showed up yesterday as did a laser for the miter saw, a collet for the router, and Woodpeckers 2nd attempt to get ALL of the parts of the clamp rack I ordered. I'm hoping the 3rd time is the charm with them. The forgot one of the arms and most of the screws on the second shipment.


----------



## duckmilk

> hey Duck ask your best friend what to watch he will say what ever you put on would be fine with me and he will lay side you and watch as long as it on dont forget his favorite tv watching treat :<))))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Her favorite tv watching treat is peanuts. I need to buy some.


----------



## duckmilk

My wife bought a set of hobbles for her 3yo horse. She's going to put them on him for the first time. This should be interesting. Gonna open a beer and watch.


----------



## GrantA

Wow we've done a lot in 3-1/2 days! Learning the nyc subway (sort of, enough to make me dangerous lol) has been interesting 
MET and Museum of Natural History, frozen hot chocolate at Serendipity, Beer and meatballs (duh) at the Meatball Shop (hells kitchen location), Top of the rock (meh that was a waste I think but we can say we did it) followed by Ben & Jerry's and the FAO Schwartz & Nintendo stores, explored grand central station (including the whispering walls, they work!), 9/11 memorial, charging bull on Wall St, staten island ferry, little Italy (Pomodoro at Spring & Mulberry was GREAT!), fun afternoon at Spyscape, lobster roll at Burgers &Lobster in Times Square, Luna Park @ Coney Island, Nathan's hotdogs on the boardwalk, Grimaldi's pizza & local coney island beers, 2 Broadway shows (Beetlejuice and Aladdin), Cheesecake from Junior's (45th st) and a Manhattan from a rooftop bar in times square just now to top it off.

How'd I do Marty(and anyone else who chimed in)? 
I'd come back for sure, it has been fun! Ready to head back to GA and get my dog from the kennel tomorrow though!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Choice Hotels finally opened up bookings for September 2020, so I've now got a reservation for Handworks 2020.

Should I plan a field trip with all the other LJs to Earl's new shop? ;-) My truck seats six, plus I could probably stack six more in the bed.


----------



## HokieKen

If you tell Earl you're coming, he's just gonna move again Dave.


----------



## Keebler1

Or he will feed whats left of the corn that didnt get sent to Kenny


----------



## DavePolaschek

> If you tell Earl you re coming, he s just gonna move again Dave.


I think that might just be you, Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Very possible ;-P


----------



## MSquared

Grant - Well done!! That's a good chunk of NYC to take in over a couple of days, especially with kids! I was gonna mention Grand Central Station! An historic example of 'grand' architecture and a place that one MUST look up into the constellations! (Saved from the wrecking ball by Jackie Kennedy Onassis). Thought you might think it was corny. AND!!!... you found the 'whispering walls'! A lot of native NYer's don't know about that! Too cool, right?! The Oyster Bar there is a great food destination as well. Haven't been there in ages. Also was gonna mention the S.I. Ferry ride, well worth the time. Some people shy away because it's 'just a boat ride'. Nope! (Great Clam Bar [Beers!]on the S.I. side by ferry dock, BTW). Coney Island, Nathan's, Grimaldi's, Wall St., Junior's, Top of the Rock (C'mon, it was pretty cool!), Little Italy, Broadway, got around on subways, on and on …. You really hit the mark for a very short stay. You mentioned you had a 'planner'. He/She served you well indeed. Packed a lot in. Now …. did you get a chance to talk to native NYer's and find them to be friendly?! Fess up!!  Keep in mind Christmas in NYC.

P.S.; While you were folks were cruising around 'The City', I was dismantling parts of our kitchen. Ppppfffftttt!! I do know from all my travels that getting home is great too.


----------



## EarlS

> If you tell Earl you re coming, he s just gonna move again Dave.
> 
> - HokieKen


Nah - the neighborhood would likely call an unannounced, mandatory meeting to vote on adding a gate if this crew came rolling into my place. Might be just what the doctor ordered to get some of them to lighten up.

I'm not sure we could all fit in the 13×20 space that is barely big enough to meet the definition of a shop. Anthony's shop is an exception because he's so organized and real estate there is a little more spendy than IA.


----------



## hairy

> Woo hoo - we finally have internet at home so I can get my LJ fix at home as well as at work.
> 
> - EarlS


I bet your boss is happy,too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'll be going shopping this week. Tree cutters are clearing power lines on my road. I see maple, walnut and some oak. )) Just have to wait until they go home and it's on!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Might be just what the doctor ordered to get some of them to lighten up.


Are you comparing us to castor oil or an enema, Earl? ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> Might be just what the doctor ordered to get some of them to lighten up.
> 
> Are you comparing us to castor oil or an enema, Earl? ;-)
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Well, if you put it that way, both!!! :+)


----------



## duckmilk

Chirp…Chirp…Chirp…


----------



## HokieKen

Damn, you guys made a Duck chirp!


----------



## HokieKen

I just spent a little time on my swap hammer. I'm 1/3 of the way done with the head.


----------



## duckmilk

All I need is a handle. Maybe this weekend


----------



## RichBolduc

Man…. I just tallied up my costs.. I'm probably $250-$300 in materials for this swap… lol

At least I didn't buy new tools for this one!!!

Rich


----------



## EarlS

All I need is a functioning shop and time to work in it. I have the wood and other parts needed for the mallet. I'm thinking the theme of my project will be "IKEA Mallet - Some Assembly Required". The bonus item will be some random user's manual that is written in Chinese to add to the fun.

I'm hoping that taking tomorrow off work will mean I can spend all day finishing most of the DC build (except the pieces I forgot to order until yesterday) and putting Yeti's fence on the TS. I have big hopes for getting a lot of shop stuff done on Saturday as well since my better half will be at work. The Jess-Em Ultimate Excel II router table (or most of it) should be here Monday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hope the fence works out well, I kinda miss it already even though there's no chance I'd ever use it, I guess that's just the hoarder in me that likes to keep spare parts around just in case. I too have to figure out where to put my cyclonic DC on the wall, but it takes up a lot of space and I only want to do it once, so it has to be just right where ever it ends up, I'm already second guessing myself where it should be as I'm typing this.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm anxious to see all the end results of this swap. I have to say I don't miss the stress of getting something done. But I do miss the end result and reveal day.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> All I need is a functioning shop and time to work in it.


Just found out that it's almost certain construction can't start on my new shop until March. Argh. It looks like I might have a chunk of patio as a shop for the winter.

On the other hand, I got to evict a mouse (and it's nest) from the gas grill the previous owners left behind using a pressure washer. That was one pissed off soggy rodent. So that's something.


----------



## Keebler1

Build the shop yourself Dave. Thatll keep you busy this winter


----------



## EarlS

> All I need is a functioning shop and time to work in it.
> 
> Just found out that it's almost certain construction can't start on my new shop until March. Argh. It looks like I might have a chunk of patio as a shop for the winter.
> 
> On the other hand, I got to evict a mouse (and it's nest) from the gas grill the previous owners left behind using a pressure washer. That was one pissed off soggy rodent. So that's something.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


My preferred method of cleaning a grill involved fire. You know you got it hot enough if there are only ashes left in the bottom of the grill.

Working outside on the patio in AZ in the winter is probably warmer than working inside in the winter in MN.


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, I found it to be a better strategy to just pay out as I go and never add up the cost..,
I really do not wont to know how many golden shop mallets I could have got for the spendings.
But hey, as I only count ma last expense I'm wrapping it all up by giving myself a new pencil, and that's the official cost of the project 



> Man…. I just tallied up my costs.. I m probably $250-$300 in materials for this swap… lol
> 
> At least I didn t buy new tools for this one!!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## hairy

> Man…. I just tallied up my costs.. I m probably $250-$300 in materials for this swap… lol
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Just send me half of the $ and we both win.


----------



## HokieKen

I like to just use pallet wood for swap projects. That way I can stay in my zero-dollar budget.


----------



## RichBolduc

The wood was the free part… The stabilizing resin, casting resin and brass were a bitch though…

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

Had my lathe out today spinning lathe parts. I hope my idea works so I don't have to do plan B. 88 degrees in the shade, I was not in the shade though. I am literally burned up and sore from five hours of turning. I hate getting rolling this late on a swap but I had a big order that had to be finished when I signed up. Nine mail box door banks that will be delivered in an hour from now. Two large for 50 each, four mid size for 40 each and three small for 30 each.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> The wood was the free part… The stabilizing resin, casting resin and brass were a bitch though…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc





> I like to just use pallet wood for swap projects. That way I can stay in my zero-dollar budget.
> 
> - HokieKen


I didn't use pallet wood but all my wood came from my yard or my neighbors yard. All harvested on Mundytown Road. It is beautiful though!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I like to just use pallet wood for swap projects. That way I can stay in my zero-dollar budget.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice Jeff. Can't beat some good VA woods harvested the old fashioned way )

I see some stuff to aspire to on that magazine cover John!


----------



## Woodmaster1

Mallet shipped today. I know it's early but now I can sit back and enjoy.


----------



## duckmilk

Wierd antivirus wants me to restart my computer, and gave me a choice of when lolol.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Wierd antivirus wants me to restart my computer, and gave me a choice of when lolol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - duckmilk


The next century looks like the best option.


----------



## duckmilk

RIP beloved Lucy (

She was just in too much pain, so we let her go yesterday.

The curls on her upper lip was how she smiled.


----------



## RichBolduc

Nooooooooo :'(

So sorry Duck. :'(

Rich


----------



## tynewman

Sorry Duck


----------



## WallynSC

Duck, May your fond memories stay on top.


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry Duck


----------



## woodcox

Sorry to see that, Duck.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Duck - My wife's mutts were very sad to hear about loss of your companion. They jumped into their car seat, hoping we could come visit, and lick you until you cheered up. 
Unfortunately, Texas is too far away. 
Instead have to settle for picture of them on edge of the seat looking for you:








3yr old 'Sir Thomas' on left and his sister 'Princess Tizzy' on right wishing you fondest memories.
Keep smiling!


----------



## duckmilk

Thank you all. I'm good and Lucy is better now. And, I have a country song from Kenny ;-))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry Duck. Hate losing a friend like that.


----------



## jeffswildwood

So sorry to hear that Duck. I know it's rough.


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry about your pooch Duck :-(

I know you've had some bad times, lived through some sad times
....

Oh wait, that "other" Kenny already did that one…


----------



## EarlS

I feel your loss Duck. Losing your shop helper is hard. There is something special about a good dog.

I'm reminded of a song by "Ian Tyson - Casey's Gone"":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TlBN85tmL8. Much better listening than that Kenny guy….


----------



## HokieKen

> I feel your loss Duck. Losing your shop helper is hard. There is something special about … listening than that Kenny guy….
> 
> - EarlS


I abridged your comment Earl. Makes more sense now.


----------



## Lazyman

Sorry to hear about Lucy, Duck. She was a good girl-she didn't even growl at me when we visited.


----------



## duckmilk

I appreciate your comments guys  That Ian Tyson song was cool Earl, thanks!

Going to drink a few beers with the guys at work. They never invited me before. Oh, maybe I heard their plan and asked "Can I come too?"


----------



## MSquared

Duck - You gave Lucy a good, full life and she returned the favor … God Bless.


----------



## HokieKen

Pour a little out for Lucy Duck.

So it's dark and I'm sitting outside sweating after having just cut my grass. And tomorrow's the opening day of bow season. Did I mention it's October? I'm sick of summer.


----------



## WallynSC

The list of swappers at the top. I get P is for Picture, what I S for?


----------



## Keebler1

The S shows they have shipped already


----------



## WallynSC

Damn, I'm struggling to get my little lathe to perform magic and people are finished and shipping?


----------



## Keebler1

If it makes you feel any better i just have the head glued up


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't feel bad. I'll be starting from the beginning next week. Just about to get to it on my list of things to do. Only two more items ahead of it.


----------



## GrantA

> And tomorrow's the opening day of bow season.
> 
> - HokieKen












And I don't normally start til a couple days before the end, I invest a lot into the design phase :-D


----------



## duckmilk

You still have lots of time Wally. I, for one, have always been busting it to get the thing done on time, but I always did.

I still have to get started on handles, which is intimidating for me and I don't know why. It's just a mallet handle. But as I type this, I realize I have time to start over if I screw it up. And I don't have a lathe, that will all be hand work.


----------



## EarlS

Progress pictures (spot the teaser):


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Pour a little out for Lucy Duck.
> 
> So it's dark and I'm sitting outside sweating after having just cut my grass. And tomorrow's the opening day of bow season. Did I mention it's October? I'm sick of summer.
> 
> - HokieKen


Cutting your grass? I don't have any left, just a dried up yard. A little around the creek.

I been in the shop every day for about a month. I've started my mallet but have a ways to go. Been really tied up with early Christmas orders. I am glad they ordered early but doing them, projects for craft show and making mallets has really had me struggling. I'll get them all done though. My *shop cat* Zoey has been helping.


----------



## GrantA

Earl's sending everyone a dust collector!

Seriously though Earl that's the messiest we've ever seen your shop


----------



## d_sinsley

Sorry duck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Earl, how's that dust collector work? I may have to get something smaller and I see that your dust deputy spins the air one direction and the blower is spinning it in the opposite direction, does that cut down on efficiency noticeably?


----------



## EarlS

Yeti - Since the air is being pulled into the center of the impeller on the fan then pushed out through the fan housing by the impeller the alignment of the fan relative to the cyclone direction shouldn't matter.

It has to be re-built anyway. Not enough head room to line up the fan outlet and the filter inlet. So the fan will mount on the back and point out then I can run a hose to the inlet of the filter section.

The messy shop is driving me crazy. I'm definitely re-thinking my DIY DC. I think I would be money (and definitely time) ahead if I would have just bought the Oneida mini gorilla.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Woodmaster, It must be nice to be caught up with your projects. I'm backed up on nine different projects. I'm chugging away though. Time to put the coffee cup down and go back to work.


----------



## d_sinsley

We can ship early? Cool. I will get mine sent out. Its collecting dust.

But while i have been patiently waiting for you all
make a hammer, I started my sisters Christmas present. We exchange gifts with one person in the family by name draw. And most everyone makes the gift. So I am making my sister a hoof pick and horse grooming tool box. Here is the hoof pick


----------



## hairy

Is heef the plural of hoof?


----------



## d_sinsley

Goose /geese, moose/meese.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl,
I feel you on the DC. I built the same thing, HF 2hp blower on Super DD cyclone, vented outside. While it's better than nothing I realized in retrospect that I'd have been better off buying something quality to begin with.


----------



## duckmilk

I'm glad you said what you were making her Devon, at first I thought it was a paint roller ;-))


----------



## EarlS

Well the DC is mostly built. Just waiting for the 6" rubber coupling to hook the cyclone to the fan. I splurged and bought some i-vac switches to turn the DC on/off when the equipment is started/stopped. One of them will be dedicated to the TS and the other one will be on a short extension cord that I can plug the other 110V tools into. I'll make sure and write a review on them.

Hopefully, I re-wired the 1-1/2 HP motor to 220V correctly ( wires were numbers and the diagram on the inside of the cover). I'll find out if I have to modify the star/stop switch on the Dust Collector motor to stay in the ON position so the i-vac switch will control the motor.

I also tried to get Yeti's fence on the TS. Things were going well until I realized I didn't keep track of the self threading screws I needed to attach the digital wixey fence readout to the rail. Fortunately, Wixey sells a replacement set of parts for $15 (which is cheaper than buying a box of thread forming screws). I'm getting a lot of practice waiting by the mailbox.

The Jessem Excel II router table will be arriving tomorrow. Definitely will be waiting by the mailbox for that!!!

Since I'm at a bit of a standstill in the shop, I get to hang pictures around the house…...


----------



## Keebler1

You can make your own self threading screw with a dremel and a cutoff wheel on a regular screw


----------



## jeffswildwood

Lots of work on the mallet today. I got the head done and now need to tackle the handle. Rain stopped me from taking the lathe outside.


----------



## TEK73

I buildt a DIY dust collector with cyclone some time back.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/410034

It's been serving me very well. However, I got a new planer/thicknesser not to long ago. It's 31cm wide, does not have a spiral head.
I'm running into issues because the collector seems to be to weak, so when I plane full witdth long (2m) boards of beach taking off decent shavings each time - there is a dendency that the pipes is filled up.
I did find a leackage in a tube, and I have reduced the length of my pipes - so it's better now.

I would however really like to swap the 2hp fan with a 3hp fan. But it seems almost impossible to find one at a decent price.
I may get another 2hp fan for around 120usd (used) but for a 3hp I have to pay at least 600usd (new, none available used).
Starting to wondering if it is a option to use two fans after each other - or in paralell - but that would probably not work - and it would look very shady…


----------



## EarlS

Looking back at your project post, It looks like you have 4" ducts. You might need to increase the duct size to 6". A 2 HP fan and appropriate impeller with a should be able to provide 1000 cfm with a decent amount of suction. However, a 4" duct can't handle that much air flow. Undersized duct work is probably the biggest issue folks have with dust collection.

Another option would be to set your planer to a more shallow cut depth. Large shavings need higher velocity air flow to remain suspended in the air stream. Lastly, dust collection is considered dilute phase pressure conveying. If you have too many particles in the air stream it will not move them. The shallow pass on the planer helps that problem as well.

2 fans adds a lot of problems and complexities without really adding much performance. Fans aren't generally designed to run in series. Running them in parallel won't necessarily give you 2X flow rate. Again, duct size will be the limitation.

I bought an anemometer and a manometer to take pressure and air flow readings on my DC set up. Once the shop is set up and I get the mallet swap done I will run several scenarios and see what I get for readings.

Yep - I'm an engineering geek.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I'm anxious to see what kind of readings you get! Hopefully it won't be long before I get to do the same, I've got a 5hp blower to be used for wood and a 3hp I'll use for metal dust, I have a small cyclone for the metal setup, still have to build one for the 5hp. If the 5 doesn't do what it should I have a 16" clearvue impeller sitting on the shelf and another 5hp motor (bought it before getting the others). One way or another I'm going for big cfm


----------



## RichBolduc

Well… After a catastrophic failure on a handle… I was able to save the head… Instead of finishing all 3 this weekend, I was only able to get one done. Not sure I want to do the stabilzied and cast handles anymore…

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, your dust collector is gonna suck so hard.

Rich, I'm not sure stabilized and cast would make a good handle. Seems like it would be way too brittle. Of course I don't know how you're doing it exactly so I could be completely wrong. LOL, just kidding. I couldn't.


----------



## Mosquito

My first handle was flung off the lathe and now more than one piece, so I'll be starting THAT one over again lol


----------



## HokieKen

You should just use that overarm router to make it Mos  I wouldn't be able to resist the chance to play with that thing!


----------



## GrantA

What kinda overarm do you have mos?!


----------



## Mosquito

You know… I can swing the arms that hold the router 360 degrees in two different axis, maybe I could figure out a way to use it ON the lathe  Build a track for the mobile base to ride in, in the pattern of the handle, and just push it along… That doesn't sound dangerous at all lol


----------



## Mosquito

Well, technically Grant, the answer is one Delta and one Duro lol (intending for the delta to replace the duro, and the duro to go away)


----------



## HokieKen

I think that sounds like something that should absolutely be done Mos.


----------



## TEK73

My fan claims to do 1490cfm, but the connection is only 4".

I belived that 4" pipes should be enough. I do however see many that seems to experience that they feel the need for a 3hp fan instead of 2hp.

I'm also a bit curious to see how my next planing session goes - might been better as I think I found a leak in the piping.

Looking forward to hear the result from your tests!



> Looking back at your project post, It looks like you have 4" ducts. You might need to increase the duct size to 6". A 2 HP fan and appropriate impeller with a should be able to provide 1000 cfm with a decent amount of suction. However, a 4" duct can t handle that much air flow. Undersized duct work is probably the biggest issue folks have with dust collection.
> 
> Another option would be to set your planer to a more shallow cut depth. Large shavings need higher velocity air flow to remain suspended in the air stream. Lastly, dust collection is considered dilute phase pressure conveying. If you have too many particles in the air stream it will not move them. The shallow pass on the planer helps that problem as well.
> 
> 2 fans adds a lot of problems and complexities without really adding much performance. Fans aren t generally designed to run in series. Running them in parallel won t necessarily give you 2X flow rate. Again, duct size will be the limitation.
> 
> I bought an anemometer and a manometer to take pressure and air flow readings on my DC set up. Once the shop is set up and I get the mallet swap done I will run several scenarios and see what I get for readings.
> 
> Yep - I m an engineering geek.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## GrantA

Those are cool mos! I really like the one on the bottom but I assume the Rockwell can do more than it
I'll have to get a decent picture of mine to share, it's a monster


----------



## Mosquito

There are certainly things I do like more about the Duro (the one with the bell shaped casting), but things that I like more about the Delta/Rockwell. The alignment is a lot easier on the Duro, but the height adjustment is better on the Delta, which is the main reason I wanted to upgrade. The Delta also has a smaller footprint, and the right table. The Duro has a shaper table, with a larger insert, so the factory Delta pins don't fit in that table…


----------



## TEK73

Hi all
My mother-in-law came to me with and old wooden spoon.
It's special to her as it has a flat front. She say that all wioden spoons sold on stores or the local marked have round fronts, and she likes it flat as it is good to use in the bottom of the pans, for example whem making porrige.

She wanted me to fix it - but I do bot think it's possible and still keep the feature she like about it.
So, I'll try making her a new one.
It will be made from beech (that is what I have at hand).

But - what I'm wondering about is how I should treet it when it is finished.
I'm currently thinking about two options:
1) nothing at all
2) soybeen oil (we use it for cooking)

What do you folks do?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I put mineral oil on everything that is to come in contact with food as it's designed for ingestion and can't go rancid.


----------



## HokieKen

I would also go with mineral oil or some bowl or cutting board oil blend that is made specifically for direct food contact items.


----------



## WallynSC

TEK73, I would use mineral oil, or better yet a mineral oil wax mix.


----------



## RichBolduc

My first word advice for you Tek would to stop mouthing off to your mother so she stops breaking her favorite spoon over your head/ass…..

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

The weather guy said I had a few hours before the rain hits today so I grabbed my lather and headed out. I cut a large chunk of walnut to begin turning my handle. My neighbor came over and was watching as I turned and said "why do you have such a big chunk of wood for just a handle"? I told him that I am still not that good at it and a chunk flew off the end and the handle about went airborne. I cut it off on the bandsaw and continued. We talked as I turned and another chunk from the other end came off. Not too bad so I continued and another piece flew off. He decided to leave at that point, maybe scared a piece may come after him.  I did finish the handle, came out nice and put in the head. *My mallet is done*! I really did some fighting making it, including finding a bullet inside of the wood. I have to say I have never seen a mallet done like this. Before I send Keebler a pic I may try to come up with a nice bonus item.


----------



## duckmilk

Geeze Jeff! That's no way to treat a neighbor ;-)

I'm working on fitting the handle to the head before I shape it. A rectangle is ok for a mallet handle isn't it? Actually, I'm making a practice one first. If I hadn't screwed it up it would be the one I'd send. The shape of the head is better on it. Oh well, they will both work.


----------



## Keebler1

Guys lets hold off on shipping anymore till around ship date unless youre shipping international in case we do have dropouts. Not sure we will but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## bndawgs

Hopefully everyone has been active and posting in the thread.


----------



## JD77

He wouldn't actually kick us out, would he? Especially if we already send in our finished pic.


----------



## Mosquito

Only if you send a finished pic, and already sent. Then he'd just take your place as recipient


----------



## EarlS

> Only if you send a finished pic, and already sent. Then he d just take your place as recipient
> 
> - Mosquito


Has Keebler been taking lessons from the caped crusader?

The JessEm router table arrived last night. Five really well packed boxes of parts were sitting on the porch. I managed to get about 60% of the assembly complete last night. I am highly impressed with the quality and precision of the parts and the clearly written assembly instructions. Plus it's a really sharp looking piece of equipment. I have to hand it to the Canadians, JessEm and Leigh both make some top quality products.

Hopefully, I can finish putting it together tonight after I mow the yard. This twice a week mowing is taking up all my shop time. Unfortunately, the nicest lawn in the neighborhood is next door.

The rubber adapter cuff for the DC should be here tomorrow and the Wixey parts on Thursday which means you might hear the sounds of a jointer, table saw, and dust collector emanating from the shop Thursday night. That means there is a 50/50 chance that my mallet won't have a bar code from HD on it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hopefully, I can finish putting it together tonight after I mow the yard. This twice a week mowing is taking up all my shop time. Unfortunately, the nicest lawn in the neighborhood is next door.
> 
> - EarlS


I was twice a week mowing back in the summer but the heat has killed mine. Not touched the mower in three weeks! I may try to cut one more time before I retire the mower.


----------



## GrantA

You know Earl a couple water balloons filled with Roundup would solve the nicest lawn next door problem


----------



## HokieKen

I cut 1/2 my grass last week and the other 1/2 last night. I think/hope that'll be it for the year. It'll get a bit of a trim when I put the bagger on my mower and get the leaves up in a month or so but hopefully no more purposeful mowing this year 

Sounds like you're almost back in business Earl! I used to live next to the nicest lawn in the neighborhood too. But they sold the house about a month ago and I was talking to the new neighbor last week. He mentioned ripping out all the grass and making the whole yard landscaping stone because he hates yardwork so bad. Whew, pressure's off! And the worst yard in the neighborhood is on the other side of me already. I guess I can probably go to monthly mowing next year ;-)

Oh, the new neighbor is a retired single guy with no kids or grandkids and no pets. Life is good )


----------



## DavePolaschek

> But - what I'm wondering about is how I should treet it when it is finished.
> I'm currently thinking about two options:
> 1) nothing at all
> 2) soybeen oil (we use it for cooking)
> 
> What do you folks do?


I use a no chemical driers polymerized linseed oil It holds up very well on the cherry cooking spoons I've made for my own use so far. Takes a little longer to dry than normal boiled linseed oil, and is quite a bit more expensive, but it's simple enough to make. Even Kenny could do it!


----------



## GrantA

I thought you used fish oil Dave?


----------



## Mosquito

I'm anticipating mowing a few more times… its been raining a lot, and our grass is more hardy than everyone elses it seems lol We mowed last Wednesday, and already had to mow again on Sunday. Realistically, we should have mowed Friday, but it rained Friday and Saturday lol

We have lost almost no leaves so far, so we've still got a LOT of leaves to wait for…

And we're having some landscaping done around the house sometime this fall (we're on the books, but not scheduled yet), so a lot will get torn up and redone…


----------



## EarlS

We've had a taste of fall but the only thing turning brown are the soybeans and corn. I haven't seen any combines in the fields yet either. All of the rain is slowing the process of drying the beans and corn enough to harvest and making it to muddy to get into the fields.

Leaves haven't started turning and everyone's grass is still green and lush. Looks like another year where we will go from summer to winter with only a week of fall.


----------



## HokieKen

It's the corn Earl. It's taking over.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, we were just noticing on our drive down to the cabin on Friday that the corn around here is still very green. Looks like it'll be a late harvest this year


----------



## TEK73

IT seems as if it is time for you folks to have a look at this
https://uk.pcmag.com/robot-lawn-mowers/116048/the-best-robot-lawn-mowers


----------



## TEK73

BTW: thanks for the recomendations - great Feedback!


----------



## Mosquito

You can mark me as received. Now I have to hurry up and finish mine so I can open it! I don't let myself open the swap item until mine is shipped, and I'm second guessing that decision lol









(This is the "good side" the other side is kinda squished in, a lot)
((maybe I can just peek to make sure everything is ok…))


----------



## d_sinsley

Well my procrastination has finally paid off. I haven't shipped yet so that's good I will hold off. It can collect more dust. I won't charge extra for it.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I thought you used fish oil Dave?


Fish glue. Linseed oil. Try to keep up, Grant. ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just ship it to me Mos and I'll open it and check it out.


----------



## TEK73

Just saying:

*Reveal Date: Saturday 11/16*

Like christmas day, no peeking before 

But then again, if it looks damaged then maybe you should check - you know, mallets are known to be very fragile ;-)



> You can mark me as received. Now I have to hurry up and finish mine so I can open it! I don t let myself open the swap item until mine is shipped, and I m second guessing that decision lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is the "good side" the other side is kinda squished in, a lot)
> ((maybe I can just peek to make sure everything is ok…))
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## EarlS

Mos - is that sheet music? In your shop? Inquiring minds want to know…...


----------



## HokieKen

Mos' is a true renaissance man Earl.


----------



## Mosquito

haha TEK I would have taken a picture of the other side, but that made the addresses visible lol New record for me, this is the furtherst away I've gotten a swap item from so far! The temptation is real, but I made some solid progress last night, so nearly done 

Earl, it is. I play my saxophone out in the shop, because then I'm not in the house


----------



## JohnMcClure

Man, this has been a tough few months. I barely entered my shop all summer; did one weekend project (which I haven't even posted!) making a desk for my son about 2 months ago; since then, the only shop time I've gotten I spent making some mallets; and the 80%-finished mallets have sat gathering dust for weeks. The shop is a wreck. There are things I've been wanting to build forever and I can't even get time to tidy up and gain access to the machines, let alone make sawdust.
Three kids, graduate school, work… 
I guess I'm glad I'm in the swap because it will force me to make a little time to get out there in the shop. Unfortunately it comes at the expense of sleep or other obligations…
Just me griping.And doing my weekly check-in post. I hope all of you have more shop time than I do!


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, it is. I play my saxophone out in the shop, because then I m not in the house
> 
> - Mosquito


Rumor has it that Kenny puts on his cape, and does "Paint-by Number" paintings while watching Bob Ross.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

I do enjoy fine art Earl.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have an *important* word of advice for all my fellow swappers. A *very important* safety tip.

*Do not cut scorpion and ghost peppers without gloves, then take a pee*! *DAMHIKT* :-(((


----------



## EarlS

> I have an *important* word of advice for all my fellow swappers. A *very important* safety tip.
> 
> *Do not cut scorpion and ghost peppers *
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Fixed it for you


----------



## WoodenDreams

Are we allowed to put snow in with the packaged mallet as a little extra gift. Forecast says we'll have 6-8" beginning today through friday


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I have an *important* word of advice for all my fellow swappers. A *very important* safety tip.
> 
> **NEVER EAT* scorpion and ghost peppers *
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Fixed it for you
> 
> - EarlS


I fixed it :<))


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm making my yearly batch of hot apple butter. We call it angry apple butter.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have an *important* word of advice for all my fellow swappers. A *very important* safety tip.
> 
> *Do not cut scorpion and ghost peppers without gloves, then take a pee*! *DAMHIKT* :-(((
> 
> - jeffswildwood


LOL )

I don't have many reactions to different woods that I work with but, Rosewood makes my skin break out and makes me itch like hell. I try my best to remember to put gloves on. Especially when I'm sawing or sanding it. Unfortunately I don't always remember. Unfortunatelier, sometimes when I forget the gloves I step out into the backyard and take a leak…

I feel your pain (although to much less of a degree I'm quite sure) buddy ;-)


----------



## MSquared

Reminds me of the time my brother made his famous 5-Alarm Chili for a Super Bowl gathering. After a couple of beers while cooking, I guess he forgot his recent hemorrhoid condition. Haaaaa!!! Horrific "End Game"!! I grow some hot peppers for my son and his pals. 'Tough guys' when it comes to chili peppers. (So they say!). Scotch Bonnets, Carolina Reapers, those tiny Chinese peppers, Tabascos, etc. Love to watch 'em cry! Me, I don't touch them much these days …. Jalapenos are even killer for me.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I just received my swap item yesterday. Mos, I did peek just like when I was young. My brothers and I always peeked at Christmas.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m making my yearly batch of hot apple butter. We call it angry apple butter.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


why would you ruin good apple butter this way LOL :<))


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I haven't received mine but I would peek. Not that it matters compared to what I make. I don't really like my recipient all that much so I'm putting in minimal effort. Just enough so I'm not embarrassed to have my name on it.


----------



## HokieKen

If I get mine, I promise I won't "peek". I'll tear it open and start beating the sh!+ out of stuff immediately. But I won't peek.


----------



## Keebler1

No worries Kenny I have a feeling your shipper wont ship early


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Must be Grant Kenny.


----------



## GrantA

And now I know to use rosewood for the handle!


----------



## HokieKen

> No worries Kenny I have a feeling your shipper wont ship early
> 
> - Keebler1


Well, that's


----------



## tynewman

Woodmaster1 and I had each other and we were both finished with our mallets, so we both shipped. Christmas came early this year. It actually worked really well for us. I would have just held onto it for months.


----------



## Lazyman

> Reminds me of the time my brother made his famous 5-Alarm Chili for a Super Bowl gathering. After a couple of beers while cooking, I guess he forgot his recent hemorrhoid condition. Haaaaa!!! Horrific "End Game"!! I grow some hot peppers for my son and his pals. Tough guys when it comes to chili peppers. (So they say!). Scotch Bonnets, Carolina Reapers, those tiny Chinese peppers, Tabascos, etc. Love to watch em cry! Me, I don t touch them much these days …. Jalapenos are even killer for me.
> 
> - MSquared


Sounds like what we call burns twice chili or I suppose in your case 10 alarm chili. We usually have ice cream after the chili and later you'll here "come on ice cream" from the bathroom.


----------



## HokieKen

OMG, I would have spit beer if I was drinking one. "C'mon ice cream!"

)))


----------



## jeffswildwood

After sampling the apple butter, on my way to get ice cream! )


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Sounds like what we call burns twice chili or I suppose in your case 10 alarm chili. We usually have ice cream after the chili and later you ll here "come on ice cream" from the bathroom.
> 
> - Lazyman


Was the ice cream to be eaten or used as a cool dairy enema?


----------



## Mosquito

Mallet #1 is now complete. Now to finish up mallet #2. I think I've been slacking on mallet #2, because I've only got enough blank for 1, so if I screw it up I'll need to order more lol


----------



## MSquared

Lazyman - Haaa! You got that right! His wife told us that late that night he was on the can whimpering 'mommy' very lowly. One might say; "That fixed his ass" .... and not in a good way!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have faith in you Mos. You've got this. Just make my mallets look good. 

No clue who has my name so until then, everyone who hasn't shipped is on my radar.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I haven't been working on my mallets yet. Have two things to check off the list first and I've been sick the last four days.

Working on one of the two tonight at least. Should have both items done by the end of next week. Then it's on to the mallets.

Here's one of them in progress.


----------



## TEK73

Happy that it got there - hope you did not get any toll or tax issues on your end. Just some worthless pices of wood in there so it should be ok I guess. Seems like plastic there, guess it was checked on the way over - no plastic when sendt I guess ;-)


> haha TEK I would have taken a picture of the other side, but that made the addresses visible lol New record for me, this is the furtherst away I ve gotten a swap item from so far! The temptation is real, but I made some solid progress last night, so nearly done
> 
> Earl, it is. I play my saxophone out in the shop, because then I m not in the house
> 
> - Mosquito


----------



## EarlS

Dave - that looks like one enormous mallet head. So you're going with the "size matters" theme?

I don't think Kenny will be able to lift it. He'll probably drop it on his foot and break something.

With all of this talk of swap progress, the JessEm Excell II router table is ready for action. It's sexy looking thing. I think I will have to find a name…..ideas?

All of the parts arrived for the Wixey digital readout for the TS fence. It should be finished tonight so I will have a functional saw. The rest of the Wixey parts are going into a labelled baggie so I don't lose them again.

Meanwhile, the rubber adapter coupling for the DC also arrived. Apparently the ID of the coupling is sized for the OD of SCH40 pipe or something because it is oversized by 1/2" or more. Screwing the band clamps down tighter won't fix the problem. I think I will fire up the bandsaw and cut a strip out of it and sneak up on the diameter that will work for the cyclone and the fan inlet. Anyone have ideas on an effective adhesive to use to glue it back together?

My swap progress - I picked up the wood for the project and moved it out of the way so I wouldn't trip over it or accidentally throw it in the trash along with all of the styrofoam, plastic bags, and cardboard.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I would not try what you're describing on the rubber coupler, and I've done some sketchy stuff. Just build up the od of the pipe you need to fit to. Tape, aluminum flashing material (aka empty beer cans), rubber sheet (drawer liner) etc to build it up a bit. 
Duct tape will be the simplest thing. Gorilla brand even has black tape that's only 1" wide, perfect for such an occasion


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, vac couplings has been the one of the best shop uses for my 3D printer. Whenever I cannot find the right coupler, I go to Thingiverse and see if someone else has already designed what I need and if not, I design one myself or modify one of the ones on Thingiverse for my needs.


----------



## Mosquito

> Happy that it got there - hope you did not get any toll or tax issues on your end. Just some worthless pices of wood in there so it should be ok I guess. Seems like plastic there, guess it was checked on the way over - no plastic when sendt I guess ;-)
> 
> - TEK73


I was wondering about that too, as it was over all the customs paperwork… No issues on my end, just came home to it on my door step  So what you're saying is some customs agents saw them well before I will…. that's not helping lol


----------



## DavePolaschek

Supposed to be a hard freeze here tonight. And we just realized yesterday that our swamp cooler is still full of water, and we don't know how to drain it. Guess there'll be some learning and cursing later today.


----------



## bndawgs

Just YouTube it Dave. Doesn't look to be too hard.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Maybe some of you resin casting folks can help me out. I have a (non-woodworking) need to inject a very viscous (like thick honey) RTV elastomer into a mold. The mold has a 1/4"NPT fitting for injection. 
I need to apply pressure to the fluid to force it into the mold. About 77ml of RTV per application. Is there a pressure pot that I can hook my air compressor to, forcing the RTV out of the pot into the mold, without forcing air into the mold?

When I google "pressure pot" it's not clear to me how these are supposed to work, so maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## HokieKen

It's warmer in Minneapolis this week than it is in Santa Fe Dave….


----------



## TEK73

77ml? That's not much. Maybe you could use a syringe to push it in? That what I use for break fluid on the bikes.


> Maybe some of you resin casting folks can help me out. I have a (non-woodworking) need to inject a very viscous (like thick honey) RTV elastomer into a mold. The mold has a 1/4"NPT fitting for injection.
> I need to apply pressure to the fluid to force it into the mold. About 77ml of RTV per application. Is there a pressure pot that I can hook my air compressor to, forcing the RTV out of the pot into the mold, without forcing air into the mold?
> 
> When I google "pressure pot" it s not clear to me how these are supposed to work, so maybe I m barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think it'll work John. Even if you get the fluid through the pressure pot without air, there still has to be a feed line running to the mold, right? So you have the volume of air in that line that will always be entering the mold ahead of the RTV. Will the mold be pressurized while cooling? If not, can you drill a small bleed orifice into the high point of the cavity? That will allow air to escape. Even with that, you have to ensure that the flow path to fill the mold is such that air can't become trapped anywhere before the fill is complete that prevents it from getting to the orifice.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> 77ml? That's not much. Maybe you could use a syringe to push it in? That what I use for break fluid on the bikes.
> - TEK73


So far I've been using a syringe, with srynge (luer lock)-to-NPT adapter fitting. But the luer lock hole is only about 1/16"diameter (2mm), so it is like pushing ice cream through one of those skinny coffee straws. Very difficult and takes forever.



> Even if you get the fluid through the pressure pot without air, there still has to be a feed line running to the mold, right? So you have the volume of air in that line that will always be entering the mold ahead of the RTV. Will the mold be pressurized while cooling? If not, can you drill a small bleed orifice into the high point of the cavity? That will allow air to escape.


That's OK, there is another port on the other side of the cavity. Better than bleed, I hook a vacuum pump to it. 


> Even with that, you have to ensure that the flow path to fill the mold is such that air can t become trapped anywhere before the fill is complete that prevents it from getting to the orifice.


Yes, I've taken these precautions and (with the syringe method) I am able to ensure that no air is trapped in the mold.

So the goal is to improve on the syringe by using air pressure; I have an air-powered syringe (for other applications) but they aren't available in the size I need for this project. At least, I haven't found any…


----------



## HokieKen

A pressure pot would work in that case I think John. It may be overkill though. Any small reservoir that you could put your fluid into then pump air into from the opposite side should work. If you wanted to go really cheap, you could try one of these







3







!







510770924808! even.

Edit. If you have a vacuum pump on the down stream end, do you even need air pressure at the head?


----------



## duckmilk

> Edit. If you have a vacuum pump on the down stream end, do you even need air pressure at the head?
> 
> - HokieKen


My thoughts exactly.

John, do you have an equine veterinarian nearby? They will have on hand a 60ml catheter tip syringe which has a much larger tip opening than a regular syringe. Heck, I have about half a box of them here and will send a couple to you if needed, but that will have to be next week. How big of a hurry are you in?

Edit: Just looked your page up. You're near Houston. Find a vet nearby and ask for a couple. The outside of the tip will fit into a 1/4" opening.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Maybe some of you resin casting folks can help me out. I have a (non-woodworking) need to inject a very viscous (like thick honey) RTV elastomer into a mold. The mold has a 1/4"NPT fitting for injection.
> I need to apply pressure to the fluid to force it into the mold. About 77ml of RTV per application. Is there a pressure pot that I can hook my air compressor to, forcing the RTV out of the pot into the mold, without forcing air into the mold?
> 
> When I google "pressure pot" it s not clear to me how these are supposed to work, so maybe I m barking up the wrong tree.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Maybe I can help?

The industrial solution to injecting viscous fluids into molds comes in several flavors:
1) Pressure pot

2) Semco Cartridges (AKA industrial version of air powered caulking gun)
example: https://www.ellsworth.com/products/dispensing-equipment-supplies/cartridges-accessories/semco-cartridges/

3) Positive displacement meter mix systems
example: https://www.meter-mix.com/

Have used all 3 of these systems for decades professionally, and could write a novel on Pro/Con, comparisons, and selecting best option based on your goals?

For one time use quick cure materials, the Semco is simple solution; primary drawback is cost and challenges loading cartridges without entrapped air (need vacuum pack, positive displacement fill from stem, or centrifuge). They can be used, but cost of clean up .vs. prevents commercial reuse. There are slightly cheaper clones using air over caulking gun, and less expensive consumables; but they are designed for one time use construction industry, and consumables are hard to find in small quantities. They also don't use standard NPT pipe threads to allows custom plumbing or adapters.

If you need any serious level of continued mfg, the best solution for single part materials is pressure pot, or positive displacement dispenser. With positive displacement meter mixer being used more often on thick viscous materials. For any 2 part materials, the meter mix is hands down the favorite. Positive displacement and/or 2 part meter mix machines are available from quart sized (< $1000) to 55 gal drum sized ($50K-100K). Positive displacement/meter mix systems also show up used at industrial, government, and laboratory auctions for 20-30% of list price. 

For the beginner in polymer material application, I recommend review of Ellsworth Adhesives site:
https://www.ellsworth.com/

If you intended to spend several hundred on supplies or equipment, the folks at Ellsworth have great technical sales team with massive amount of experience solving adhesive and dispensing problems. They are one of the very few in adhesives industry that will help the DIY'er.

As always, YMMV.

Best Luck.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thank you all so much.
I ended up purchasing an air powered cartridge kit, I agree with Klutz that loading the cartridges will be a challenge. We shall see how this goes!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's amazing the knowledge on here about an unrelated topic. Kudos to all of you that helped out. I'm off to fling my poo at passerby's again.


----------



## duckmilk

Spent some time in a zoo cage, huh Dave?


----------



## HokieKen

Captain FTW! I can tell you about casting all day but never dealt with injection molding other than paying someone else to do it. Kudos for having the knowledge and sharing it CK  Update us after you give it a go John. I'm very curious what works best for you.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No Duck, can't cage this beast.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Captain FTW! I can tell you about casting all day but never dealt with injection molding other than paying someone else to do it. Kudos for having the knowledge and sharing it CK
> - HokieKen


LOL
A few decades ago was extremely active in polymers and adhesives. Happy to share!
If you have used any laptop, US smart vehicle, or smart portable electronic device in last 20 years; it exists as small device because of my polymer and dispensing equipment work for in miniaturization of electronics from 1990-2015. My work notoriety and materials/equipment patent history is one reason I 'troll' hobby forums anonymously. 

I just hope my friends over at Ellsworth don't figure I am the one sending them more wood working DIY accounts. They prefer licensed industrial customers to help make sure State and Federal EPA laws are followed.

Remember: be safe, not sorry; when dealing with polymers!


----------



## duckmilk

We won't tell Captain


----------



## EarlS

On a side note - I now have a functional table saw AND a functional dust collector. Now I just need to get them hooked together. Damned hose, duct, and SDD diameters are all different so I'm going to be forced to buy the Oneida adapter if I can't figure out something else to go from the SDD 6" outlet to 6" hose.

Ideas from the resident brain trust?


----------



## HokieKen

What are the ODs and IDs of each Earl? In most cases there is PVC adapters that can be made from off the shelf pipe. If not, PVC can be heated and formed with a propane torch.

If nothing else, maybe Nathan can print you one for a few $ less than the Onieda one?


----------



## TEK73

Ducktape the heck out of it!


----------



## EarlS

The 6" Super Dust Deputy Outlet Size is 6-1/4" O.D., 6" I.D.

I'm guessing the hose is 6" I.D. or slightly smaller. I can't get the crimped end of a 6" duct inside the hose. If I could find a 6" hose connector, like the "4 ones that are available I would be set.

I'm going to try one of these - "6 Hose Splice Dust Collection Fitting


----------



## GrantA

Sounds like a good place to put a 6" blast gate Earl. 
You could put a heavier crimp on the end of the duct too but I assume the flex is at the tool end so you don't want a lip inside for it to catch on. If it's the other way and you're talking about flex to the DC so air goes smoothly then just crimp that sucker a little more and roll on


----------



## HokieKen

6" Schedule 80 pipe could be turned to work and fit on the OD of the SDD and in the ID of the hose if it comes down to it Earl. I know you're still balking at buying a lathe but I can do the grunt work for ya ;-) I would think the thing you linked from Amazon would be the ticket though.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> It s warmer in Minneapolis this week than it is in Santa Fe Dave….
> 
> - HokieKen


19F here when I checked this morning. We got the swamp cooler shut down for the season. Discovered the funky smell in it was from a mummified mouse. :-( And yeah, adding moist air to a mummy repeatedly leads to something appropriate for a horror movie.

But it's cleaned up, dried out, and sealed off from the elements, and as soon as we did that, our hallway got about 5 degrees F warmer in just a few minutes.

Plus we got to have one of our neighbors come help. He's been itching to see our house for a few years, but didn't just want to invite himself over, so helping with the swamp cooler was a perfect excuse.


----------



## Mosquito

You must have moved North Dave, it was 30°F when I drove in to work


----------



## WallynSC

53 degrees when I walked this morning, that is cold for this old southern guy.


----------



## MSquared

The Nor'easter here has subsided a bit. Gusts to 50 mph last night and into this morning. High tides and full moon means a lot of flooding. We didn't get much of the rains. They were mainly East of here. Power outages have been surprisingly low this time around. So far. I guess the last round of repairs they did are holding up well. 
All the best to all you folks in out West! Stay as safe as you can!


----------



## MSquared

Oooops! Wrong thread!! ;(


----------



## HokieKen

That's what pretty much everybody says about swap threads Marty ;-)


----------



## TEK73

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, I would be glad to print some custom fittings for you if you still need them. I guess it depends upon whether it is cheaper to ship than to buy the one on Amazon. I've been meaning to print a shopvac hose adapter for my Dewalt planer so it would be easy enough to print a few other fittings while I am at it.


----------



## RichBolduc

So Total Boat Resin is total garbage in my mind….. 3 pieces that I cast with it for this swap have been destroyed… One was salvageable… but not the other 2…. Not sure if i'll get out all 3 mallets I wanted to now… -_- Time to re-asses the last 2 I was hoping to get done…

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Rich it's not advertised (not on total boat's site anyway) as a casting resin. I bet it works great for sticking stuff together or its primary use wetting out fiberglass /carbon/etc cloth.


----------



## duckmilk

I bought a little Stanley #63 at a little antique store last week, That's the one that has a convex sole for shaving curves. The blade was in decent shape so I tried to sharpen it by hand using Seller's method. Tried it on the handle and it appears I'm going to need more practice hand sharpening. It was working more like a card scraper than a shave. Or, maybe I just haven't figured out how to set the iron yet.


----------



## duckmilk

It was down to almost freezing this morning. It was at freezing or a little below in neighboring towns. I hope it doesn't tonight because I have to get the rest of the peppers off the plants and I'm going to try pickling them. Never done that before, but I read a lot of recipes. Speaking of, I'm making this chicken stew tonight with minor modifications. Smells great.


----------



## MSquared

Speaking of peppers … Picked one of the tiny red peppers we have growing. Gave it to my daughter's 'Fearless' boyfriend. He ate it. He cried… Bwaaaaa-Haa-Haaaa!!! ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Nice one Martyz


----------



## GrantA

Whew just got home myself, quarter til midnight here. Dad was able to help me get my fan hung in the shop today so we knocked it out despite a late start. Looks cool, I'll get the controller (VFD) wired tomorrow and see how she does! 
It's a 16 footer from Go Fan Yourself, made in America. This one has a German Nord motor rather than the Baldor I thought I was getting, hopefully no regrets there. It all looks great.

In order to put it right in the middle we had to hang some 1/4×3x3" angle then the mounting plate Clamps to it just like it'd clamp to an i-beam flange. 









Luckily dad was able to borrow a lift. I don't even want to think about trying this off ladders!









They put some serious safety cables on these things too!


















Time to find a little something to eat and a cold beer then hit the bed


----------



## TEK73

What does this fan for you?
From what I get it will cause circulation within the room.
Are you looking for circulation, cooler air, getting warm air down froom the ceeling or?
Just curious.


----------



## GrantA

Tek yes the main goal is constant circulation, it's a high volume low speed fan. It will pretty much always run at low speed to keep condensation from forming (I'm in a humid location) and I can turn up the speed for a comfortable breeze. It can be run in reverse in winter also. Eventually I hope to get the building insulated and then with a small air conditioner it will distribute conditioned air efficiently.


----------



## Bluenote38

Put those things on the outside and you could flyaway


----------



## Bluenote38

TEASER…. Lignum Vitae scrapes better than it planes


----------



## Lazyman

You are definitely going to need some insulation on that roof Earl; otherwise, your fan may function as a heater in the summer and a cooler in the winter.


----------



## Lazyman

> ... I have to get the rest of the peppers off the plants …
> 
> - duckmilk


We did the same thing from our garden before the cold weather hit. Here is what we collected from the 4 plants out there. The serrano and jalapenos are pretty hot this year. We usually just throw the extras in the freezer. They work just fine in salsa and pico de gallo or when cooked.


----------



## GrantA

Who you callin Earl eh? It won't be long, gotta get the shop making money to pay for insulation that stuff ain't cheap! I will have to have a fire / thermal barrier over it too. There are 3 big roof vents also so I'll experiment and see what works best. I'll take a warm breeze over an oven any day though! 
We're going to go ahead and install a small air conditioner (2-ton) which will have one duct above the fan blades. It can run constantly as a dehumidifier until I get it insulated. I'll get a little bit of cooling as a side effect.


----------



## EarlS

Today is the BIG DAY.

I'm finally going to make some sawdust and hopefully get started on the mallet. Still have to do TS checks to make sure the fence is square with the blade. Same for the router table but both of those activities should go quick. All of the cast iron on the TS and the jointer was scrubbed with scotch-brite and citrus cleaner to get the old wax, any rust spots, and cosmoline off before I put a nice thick coat of Johnson's wax on and buffed it out. The planer is set up and ready to go as well. I put a new filter in the Jet air filter unit. But the DC might have to be cobbled together until the adapter piece arrives and I still need to run pressure and flow measurements but that is for another day after the mallet is done. I might just get the mallet done.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Today is the BIG DAY.
> 
> I m finally going to make some sawdust and hopefully get started on the mallet. Still have to do TS checks to make sure the fence is square with the blade. Same for the router table but both of those activities should go quick. All of the cast iron on the TS and the jointer was scrubbed with scotch-brite and citrus cleaner to get the old wax, any rust spots, and cosmoline off before I put a nice thick coat of Johnson s wax on and buffed it out. The planer is set up and ready to go as well. I put a new filter in the Jet air filter unit. But the DC might have to be cobbled together until the adapter piece arrives and I still need to run pressure and flow measurements but that is for another day after the mallet is done. I might just get the mallet done.
> 
> - EarlS


GRATZ Earl I really miss my shop :<((((((((


----------



## Lazyman

> Who you callin Earl eh?
> - GrantA


I have always suspected that you and Earl are the same person so you can can understand my confusion.


----------



## TEK73

While waiting for a mallet…









Bread cutting board


----------



## duckmilk

> We usually just throw the extras in the freezer. They work just fine in salsa and pico de gallo or when cooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Lazyman


I didn't get a picture (I know) but we pickled 2 pints of jalapeno and 2 quarts of sweet peppers. What I want to know is, how did Peter Piper pick a peck of pickled peppers? I've never seen them come off the plant already pickled :-(


----------



## duckmilk

What is your plan for shop insulation Grant?

Congtats on being able to make sawdust Earl!


----------



## duckmilk




----------



## MSquared

Hmmmm…. good point there Duck.

Anyway, we like to roast/char the larger varieties, Red and Green Bells, Poblanos, etc. over charcoal, skin them, add plenty of good olive oil, a pinch of salt, a dash of red wine vinegar to stabilize them and put them in the fridge. Italian style. They go fast though, into recipes and on sandwiches. I would jar them if we had a huge crop. Still have some Jalapenos growing and what my wife is calling 'Tabasco Peppers' just turning red. I have heard of 'Candlestick Peppers?". Ours are growing vertical.


----------



## RichBolduc

Here one replacement for the failed one.



















This will give me 2 of the 3 I was attempting… Still attempting to fix the 3rd.

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1

> While waiting for a mallet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread cutting board
> 
> - TEK73


My woodworking club next Wednesday night class project is a bread cutting board and knife. I looking forward to the class.


----------



## EarlS

Well I managed to get the I-vac stuff to work - very nice to be able to turn on/off a machine and have the DC start/stop. On the other side of the coin, despite having a 2 HP fan, a 6" SDD, and 6" hose, most of the dust from cutting some blanks to size for a handle wound up everywhere but in the DC. Of the dust that made it into the DC, more than half wound up in a cyclonic vortex inside the clear bag under the air filter, and not in the main dust bin under the cyclone.

Looks like I need to get the manometer and anemometer out and see what the flow/pressure profile looks like. Everything should have been sized to work together….. I hope…. I'll also be calling Oneida to see what they think.


----------



## GrantA

Earl what tool? If the tablesaw you could use a 5hp blower directly under the saw and not catch much, you need collection below and above (such as shark guard)


----------



## GrantA

Duck my original plan was to have the whole building sprayed with foam,but on top of that cost (about $20k) I'd also have to spend big bucks ($7k just for the roofline!) for a fire barrier coating. Drywall is too heavy to add to the roof structure.
I'm going to look at rockwool options, it's flame retardant naturally. I'm open to any suggestions!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, I wouldn't worry about not having the Baldor motor. We had 6 Big Ass Fans (Baldor equipped) in the mill where I used to work, 22' each and something was always going wrong with them. Most of what I found was installation related but they were 35' in the air and i had to lock out/tag out at least one bridge crane every time one had to be checked on, coupled with the gear and tools to get on the lift, then actually getting up there to do the work, always a PITA.


----------



## Mosquito

I'm so close to being able to open that box… Got the second mallet glued up tonight, so final touches tomorrow, and start putting some finish on it. Hoping to have that box open by the end of the week (and mine shipped out)


----------



## Woodmaster1

> I m so close to being able to open that box… Got the second mallet glued up tonight, so final touches tomorrow, and start putting some finish on it. Hoping to have that box open by the end of the week (and mine shipped out)
> 
> - Mosquito


I admire your fortitude by waiting to open the box. Mine was received after I shipped because your rule would be broken.


----------



## TEK73

double post


----------



## TEK73

That sounds really strange.
No matter what your source is - the cyclone should easily filter out almost any dust except the very, very fine dust.
Even my homemade cyclone does that easy.

I'll bet you the problem is in the cyclone, the dust container or the fan itself.
Maybe, just maybe - if the fan is very, very underpowered you could get this as it would not get the ir spinning fast enough in the cyclone.
(2hp is not that underpowered, so it would mean a defect fan)
But I do not think that is the issue.

As long as you are sure your dust bin is not full, or cloaked in the bottom, I would look for leaks between the fan and the oneida and between the oneida and the dust bin.
And maybe try removing the output filter - to verify that it fors not close the air-flow.

To test, poor a bucket of dust on the floor. It should esy suck it up, and only a few grams should go trough the cyclone and come out to the filter bag.

I assume you have connected it right - not input as output or something like that ;-)



> Well I managed to get the I-vac stuff to work - very nice to be able to turn on/off a machine and have the DC start/stop. On the other side of the coin, despite having a 2 HP fan, a 6" SDD, and 6" hose, most of the dust from cutting some blanks to size for a handle wound up everywhere but in the DC. Of the dust that made it into the DC, more than half wound up in a cyclonic vortex inside the clear bag under the air filter, and not in the main dust bin under the cyclone.
> 
> Looks like I need to get the manometer and anemometer out and see what the flow/pressure profile looks like. Everything should have been sized to work together….. I hope…. I ll also be calling Oneida to see what they think.
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> - TEK73


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Grant Earl. If you were using the table saw and using that to judge the efficacy of your system, I wouldn't be too concerned yet. Use it on your router table or bandsaw or something else that is better suited for DC. I've never used a SDD or similar separator upstream of my DC but it does sound like there may be an issue there. On the other hand, if you were only getting a small amount of the chips and dust interspersed intermittently, you were getting a very inconsistent and turbulent flow profile and that could explain all of it. I imagine the SDD is designed to operate in steady state conditions with a certain air/debris ratio and is less effective the further your flow conditions are from that nominal target.

I told you that system was gonna suck.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats why im happy with my craftsman shop vac and dust right from rockler in front of it


----------



## EarlS

Oneida e-mailed me back and told me that I need to seal the cyclone outlet to the drum better, which makes sense. If there is a leak around the lid, then the pressure inside the container is higher than the pressure in the cyclone which means the cyclone won't work correctly. I have a 30 gal plastic drum with a ring top on the way from Amazon. Using a metal garbage can with a piece of plywood and some weather strip isn't doing the job.

Oneida also said to make sure the connection between the fan and the top of the cyclone needs to be well sealed. A one-piece adapter for that connection is also on the way. Any leakage there short circuits the pressure profile around the cyclone. I thought it was tight but maybe not. It might need some silicone to seal things better.

If the plastic drum and sealing things up better doesn't fix the problem it will be time to re-think things and get a factory set up DC.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl,
I had the exact same situation a year ago. Plywood+weather stripping is NOT sufficient, the ring top can IS. I cut a hole in the lid and used silicone to seal on a 6" flange, then about 6" of 6" hose up to base of cyclone.
In retrospect I'd have been better off time wise buying something complete. But it works.


----------



## Lazyman

Either I am doing something wrong or my ugly $8 3D printed cyclone is superior to the Onieda design (hah). Of course I am just using a shopvac so I have a lot less volume moving through it and I have never smoke tested it to check for leaks but the suction alone seems to ensure that everything is tight - no gaskets and no silicone caulk. Only dust the consistency of flour makes it through to the filter and very little of it at that.


----------



## HokieKen

I should probably pick up one of those cyclones of some ilk and use it with my shop vac. I think I spend about $60 a year on filters for that thing. Of course a cyclone makes it a lot more of a pain in the ass sitting in the shop floor too and a lot less portable. I guess I could go vertical and make a cart for it…


----------



## GrantA

Earl I hope your dc sucks as well as my new fan BLOWS  it's alive! Here's a little clip at 100%, had just enough time to test it before having to shut it down to pickup the kids today, I'm loving it though!


----------



## d_sinsley

Just checking in. I am still aslive and waiting for our ship date.


----------



## Lazyman

> I should probably pick up one of those cyclones of some ilk and use it with my shop vac. I think I spend about $60 a year on filters for that thing. Of course a cyclone makes it a lot more of a pain in the ass sitting in the shop floor too and a lot less portable. I guess I could go vertical and make a cart for it…
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny, I highly recommend the Gore Cleanstream shop vac filters . They are a little more expensive than a good disposable one but you can clean them and use them for years. I think that mine are almost 5 years old and just about needing to be replaced. I clean them about every 20-30 gallons I collect with my 5 gallon cyclone bucket. When they are new, you can often just bounce the shop vac a couple of times and most of the dust just falls off but lately I have been rinsing it with water. I think I bought the one for both my Craftsman vac and the Shopvac brand one at Home Depot for about $32 each.


----------



## Mosquito

I've had an Oneida Dust Deputy kit with my "5HP" Rigid vac for the last 5 years or so, and I can say it's worth the hassle of having another thing to drag around with the vac. I recently modified my old radial arm saw stand into a mobile cart that holds the vac (in the box to help deaden some sound), and the cyclone + bucket. Takes up a bit of space, but it sure does work well.

First coat of finish is on and drying… Still on track for an end of week shipping…


----------



## Lazyman

I went vertical with my shopvac/cyclone setup, mostly to conserve real estate, but I still have not gotten around to doing what I think it was Dave P did by using some PVC pipe to add a platform on top of the the vac for the cyclone and bucket. My vertical setup is a kluge where I have a board sort of balanced on top with bungee cords holding everything in place. Instead of moving it around, I just add extra hoses when I need to reach the far corners of the shop. 3 of them will pretty much cover the entire 2-car garage.


----------



## EarlS

Once I get the big DC figured out I will likely pick up an Oneida Dust Deputy for the shop vac. I'm like Nathan and bought the cleanable filter but it is a dusty pain when you have to clean out the filter after a bout of sanding. If the Dust Deputy catches 95% of the dust in a 5 gal bucket and I don't have to wear a dust mask to empty out the shop vac then I will be time and effort ahead.


----------



## Lazyman

That is why I started using the hose to clean my cleanstream filters Earl. It really keeps the dust down. I would estimate that my setup collects more like 99.something of the dust in the cyclone bucket. After 4 to 6 5-gallon bucketfuls, there is less than a 1 cup of fine dust inside the shop vac, all stuck to the filter. It is definitely much easier to empty the bucket than to mess with the shop vac itself. That alone is reason enough for me to add a cyclone into the mix.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't know why they just don't make a vacuum that doesn't need a filter, stops 100% of particulate pass-through and never has to be emptied.

I'll look into those filters Nathan. I clean mine but, like Earl said, I should wear my respirator when I do. Also, a lot of my vacuuming is little bitty sharp metal chips that stick to the filter media like velcro.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I went vertical with my shopvac/cyclone setup, mostly to conserve real estate, but I still have not gotten around to doing what I think it was Dave P did by using some PVC pipe to add a platform on top of the the vac for the cyclone and bucket.


Yeah. That was me, but I used extension tubes from the shop-vac. https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/407913

Worked pretty well, but has been scattered to the four winds by the movers. I can find the bucket from the cyclone, and the wooden shelf, but the actual cyclone and the shop-vac are hiding somewhere. Oh well. It's been windy enough here lately that if I work outside, any dust I make will be in Texas by tomorrow.

Drew up a sketch of plans for my bookcases this morning. I think I've figured out mounting for a full wall of bookcases on a sheetrock wall. The bottom cases will sit on the floor. The upper ones will sit on a shelf and have a French cleat at the top. And that way I can build cases one at a time and hang and fill them as they're completed, getting the boxes of books out of the way so I can build and hang the next case… I think. What could possibly go wrong?

Still pending approval from SWMBO, natch.


----------



## Lazyman

> Also, a lot of my vacuuming is little bitty sharp metal chips that stick to the filter media like velcro.
> 
> - HokieKen


All the more reason to add a cyclone. Those will never make it into the vac.

BTW, Here is a picture of my original kluged separator: 2 buckets with a Thien baffle between them. This worked as well as my homemade cyclone separator does. Only fine dust made it through the separator. This was taken when I could still walk through my shop.


----------



## RichBolduc

Work: We want you to try outboard turning on our new lather when the board of directors is here.
Me: I've never done outboard turning before… but ok!
Me:*Goes to Woodcraft and buys a 20lb chunk of maple burl*



















Rich


----------



## Lazyman

That should be fun. I think that I would at least cut the corners off first just to make it a little easier to start with.


----------



## Keebler1

Almost asked what outboard turning was then I googled it and this youtube video came up. Hopefully your attempt goes better Rich


----------



## HokieKen

I hope that thing is balanced as well as it can be Rich! That lathe doesn't appear to be bolted down. I'm envisioning a bunch of suits running around the lab with the lathe chasing after them and Rich chasing the lathe brandishing a big bowl gouge ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

The guy in that video got lucky, that could have been so much worse…

Stay safe Rich. That thing is probably going to take a while to balance out lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man it looks like the tool would bounce off that beast pretty badly until you got it well roughed out. The best way to prevent that is to start your initial roughing at over 3000rpm.


----------



## HokieKen

LOL'ing…. You're bad Yeti ;-))


----------



## RichBolduc

6000 RPM, no face shield…. Done!!!

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Done turning it!!! Check it out!!!










Rich


----------



## EarlS

Rich - I'm impressed with both your turning skills AND your carving skills. I've heard of wooden nickels - but a wooden dime isn't something you see every day. ;+)


----------



## Lazyman

Doesn't the DVR lathe motor shut down if it detects a seriously out of balance condition? Maybe you should demonstrate THAT safety feature.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm not all that impressed. The face on that coin doesn't look anything like me.


----------



## HokieKen

> Doesn t the DVR lathe motor shut down if it detects a seriously out of balance condition? Maybe you should demonstrate THAT safety feature.
> 
> - Lazyman


When it comes to demonstrating imbalance, Rich is a master. (Just kidding Rich. Blame Nathan for lobbing the soft ball)


----------



## RichBolduc

It actually does has vibration sensing.

Rich



> Doesn t the DVR lathe motor shut down if it detects a seriously out of balance condition? Maybe you should demonstrate THAT safety feature.
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## Lazyman

That's why they call it the psychiatrists lathe.

I'll be here all week.


----------



## HokieKen

Then I'll be back next week. ;-)


----------



## MSquared

You've been great! Try the Veal! .... Be generous to the waitstaff! Thank yooouu!!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I got the Lee Valley catalog and really liked the back page. Might have to try to make one for a tool swap.


----------



## HokieKen

I saw that in email the other day too John. I agree, that looks really handy.


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, I too got that "catalog" today as well, and thought similar (minus the make one part)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll take one. Thanks John.


----------



## Keebler1

Found this chart on facebook thought someone here might be able to use it


----------



## DavePolaschek

Hmm. The pointy end of that mallet might not be the best choice, but an adjustable handle seems like it might be useful.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's the patent for that bevel.

I guess I didn't look really well originally. I assumed the blade could be swiveled to any angle or registered in the groove to give perfect 90/45. I see now that it's intended to stay in the groove. I see room for improvement John ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

You mean like this Kenny? ;-)

I can't really think about a situation where I would reach for that LV tool instead of a regular adjustable square. Would I like to have one? Naturally.


----------



## HokieKen

I think the LV bevel would be useful because it registers to give true 90 and 45. I also like the eccentric screw to adjust for wear over time. It would be more useful if it had the ability to swing in all directions like the one you linked as well Nathan.


----------



## Mosquito

Well, mallets are done, now it's just waiting for the finish to cure…

Now to get those final project pics sent out. I send that to the recipient right? 
Or do I just post them here, since the recipient won't know who they are?


----------



## HokieKen

I know who I am Mos.


----------



## Lazyman

Mos, you just send the pictures to the non-participants so we don't have to wait until reveal day.


----------



## bndawgs

You can just send me the mallet and Kenny the pics.


----------



## Mosquito

lol I like both options above.

Kenny, like we're supposed to believe that… We all know you've got the dual identity going on with that cape


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah but I know him really well Mos.


----------



## d_sinsley

> Done turning it!!! Check it out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


That would almost be funny if I haven't done that myself. Start with a huge blank only to end up with a small finial. lol


----------



## Mosquito

Devon, I think anyone who's turned has lol


----------



## d_sinsley

> Devon, I think anyone who s turned has lol
> 
> - Mosquito


I think every candlestick I ever started ended up as a toothpick or cribbage peg.


----------



## RichBolduc

Work don't suck….



















Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mighty nice lathe and bowl blank Rich!

Carbide tool you're using is pretty damn sexy if I say so myself.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice Rich! That looks like a helluvalotta fun 

BTW, your barber called. He wants his smock back.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, yeah, Michael Jackson called too. He wants his glove back.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't listen to Kenny. A turners smock is awesome when you turn bigger stuff. Then when you take a break you can pull it off and not have shavings everywhere.


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah that tool is pretty decent…

Rich



> Mighty nice lathe and bowl blank Rich!
> 
> Carbide tool you're using is pretty damn sexy if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## Mosquito

I wish I could find a good smock that's small enough to fit lol I tried one from Rockler, but it was so huge I would have had to have put the strap through the loops a second time, which meant the buckle wouldn't be of any use, so… returned it. For now I just use a normal shop apron, and an XL underarmor type shirt (because shavings don't cling to it). Not ideal, but works for now lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Eat a cheeseburger Mos! You'll grow into it.


----------



## WallynSC

Any need to sand these mallets past 60 grit?


----------



## HokieKen

> I wish I could find a good smock that s small enough to fit …
> 
> - Mosquito


You should try one like mine Mos'


----------



## HokieKen

> Any need to sand these mallets past 60 grit?
> 
> - WallynSC


Nope. If you think 60 feels like enough, it is. I actually prefer for my handles to be a little rough for better grip. I usually sand with 120 but that just because that's the coarsest paper I usually have. If 60 feels good to your hand, then it probably will to your recipient's too ;-)


----------



## d_sinsley

> I wish I could find a good smock that s small enough to fit …
> 
> - Mosquito
> 
> You should try one like mine Mos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


I will never be able to unsee this


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Devon, Kenny's time zone is three hours later than mine and every morning I wake up to one of his selfies sent to my phone exactly like that one. I think that one originally came in a week ago Tuesday. That one is one of the mild ones. It sucks.

Count your blessings man.


----------



## EarlS

> - HokieKen


*KENNY - PLEASE PUT YOUR CAPE BACK ON!!!!!! WE BEG YOU!!!!*


----------



## HokieKen

Not while I'm turning Earl. That's dangerous.


----------



## Mosquito

but the fringes aren't? lol


----------



## Lazyman

Rich, instead of a smock, I think I would wear baseball umpire's padding. That IS great work if you can get it. Even better than being retired since you get paid to play.


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Mos, it's a breakaway smock.


----------



## Lazyman

> ... it's a breakaway smock.
> 
> - HokieKen


Meaning everyone who sees it wants to break away their eyes for their sockets.


----------



## d_sinsley

Lol I thought my brain issue was a bad thing. Part of the effects are blindness. But I would hate be able to see that in sharp focus.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Never give Kenny your phone number Devon. You'll get a special text every morning.


----------



## RichBolduc

He has my address…. I got one of those calendars where you tear off a page each day… :'(

Rich



> Never give Kenny your phone number Devon. You'll get a special text every morning.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## jeffswildwood

Got home late yesterday. A return trip to Duke for the wife. It's been one year since she had the cancer surgery and radiation and I'm happy to say *"one year and still clear"!* )))))))))))))))))

Also I put some more work on my swap items and I can proudly say "I'm done". Keebler I'll try to get a pic this evening and shoot it to you.


----------



## d_sinsley

Great news Jeff


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Got home late yesterday. A return trip to Duke for the wife. It s been one year since she had the cancer surgery and radiation and I m happy to say *"one year and still clear"!* )))))))))))))))))
> 
> Also I put some more work on my swap items and I can proudly say "I m done". Keebler I ll try to get a pic this evening and shoot it to you.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


this is very GR8 NEWS Jeff im so happy for her :<)))))))))


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Great news Jeff
> 
> - d_sinsley


Thanks guys!

Keebler, pics sent!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Double post


----------



## Mosquito

Awesome Jeff!


----------



## duckmilk

Super Duper news Jeff!!! I'll bet that is a relief.



> Done turning it!!! Check it out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> That would almost be funny if I haven t done that myself. Start with a huge blank only to end up with a small finial. lol
> 
> - d_sinsley


That sort of thing happened with my prototype mallet. I was squaring off the ends and they weren't square, tried again, same thing. After I got them square, the head was too little for what I wanted. But, I'll still use it



> Any need to sand these mallets past 60 grit?
> 
> - WallynSC
> 
> Nope. If you think 60 feels like enough, it is. I actually prefer for my handles to be a little rough for better grip. I usually sand with 120 but that just because that s the coarsest paper I usually have. If 60 feels good to your hand, then it probably will to your recipient s too ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm sort of shaping the handle and will probably just put a little oil on it. I'm leaving enough undone so my recip can shape it to his needs. And the head will not be glued on for easy removal. (It fits tight enough now gluing may not be required.).

Kenny needs to forge himself a codpiece to wear with that lathe outfit.


----------



## Keebler1

I should have the final shaping of my handle done this weekend. Belt sander is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. Any issues with using Deft as a finish for the mallet?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great news Jeff! She's been in our prayers at this house not kidding.

Duck, forge a codpiece?

You can buy a thimble for next to nothing.


----------



## duckmilk

Deft what? Deft is a brand that makes several types of finish.

I'll probably just use boiled linseed oil cut 50/50 with mineral spirits which allows any additional finish to be added. It also reveals the wood grain. But some just like wax on the handle. Any varnish can become slick with sweat. Regardless, with use, it will look like a well-used handle in time.


----------



## duckmilk

> Great news Jeff! She's been in our prayers at this house not kidding.
> 
> Duck, forge a codpiece?
> 
> You can buy a thimble for next to nothing.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Or a crimped bottle cap *for* nothing.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all know comments about bottle caps and thimbles are just gonna result in pictures you don't want to see, right? Like my wife says, I ain't got nothing to be proud of but that ain't never stopped me. I like to think that carries over into my woodworking too ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, that is AWESOME news man!!


----------



## WallynSC

I think my humor failed about sanding to 60 grit, poor timing with the ballerina guys selfie ;}. A piece of curb wood that is more brittle and splintery than any I have turned in 30+ years. I'll try better next time.


----------



## duckmilk

> I should have the final shaping of my handle done this weekend. Belt sander is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. Any issues with using Deft as a finish for the mallet?
> 
> - Keebler1


Kevin, I did the rough shaping with a disc sander chucked in my wobbly drill press which did the job but was hard to control by hand. Not having an oscillating drum sander, I wish I had found this little item sooner since I normally don't have much use for a bench-type unit.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - that's awesome!!!

What works best for heavy rust on a cast iron? The spindle sander top did not fare well in the storage shed this summer.

Rich, send your finished turning and a bandaid to Kenny for his codpiece.

I can tell it's been a while since I was in the shop. I was cutting the handle to size and set up the dado blade on the saw. The handle was 3/4" x 1" but the portion that goes into the head needed to be 3/4" x 3/4" so I set the dado height to 1/4" and happily made the first pass, all the while thinking that I was missing something. When I checked the fit I realized what I forgot. The shoulders should have been 1/8", on each side, not 1/4" one one side. Fortunately, the mistake was on the long end of the handle so I switch to the short end. I apologize in advance to the unfortunate soul that is my recipient.

Maybe a dice mallet and some beer would be better.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> What works best for heavy rust on a cast iron? ...
> 
> - EarlS


Depends on the level of rust Earl. If it's just surface rust, scrape the bulk with a razor blade then polish it off with some WD-40 and Scotchbrite. If it's deep, soak some paper towels in phosphoric acid or evaporust or whatever and lay them on there overnight. Then rinse with water and dry thoroughly with compressed air, smooth it up with the scotchbrite and WD-40. Either way, paste wax it when done. Alternatively to the overnight soak, you can use a wire brush in an angle grinder to remove the rust.

These are my preferred methods but there are lots of ways to skin that particular cat ;-)



> I should have the final shaping of my handle done this weekend. Belt sander is supposed to be delivered tomorrow. Any issues with using Deft as a finish for the mallet?
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> Kevin, I did the rough shaping with a disc sander chucked in my wobbly drill press which did the job but was hard to control by hand. Not having an oscillating drum sander, I wish I had found this little item sooner since I normally don t have much use for a bench-type unit.
> 
> - duckmilk


Never seen such a beast Duck but it looks like a slick little bugger! I have an OSS (made by Wen coincidentally) but I might still need one of these…


----------



## HokieKen

> I think my humor failed about sanding to 60 grit, poor timing with the ballerina guys selfie ;}. A piece of curb wood that is more brittle and splintery than any I have turned in 30+ years. I ll try better next time.
> 
> - WallynSC


I wondered when I saw the big check in there Wally. But, you never know and, believe it or not, I try not to insult anyone or hurt any feelings ;-) Except Dave. I don't care if I hurt his feelings.


----------



## GrantA

Great news Jeff!

Earl I scrape with a razor or putty knife then just use the ros with 220 grit, follow with wax.


----------



## Keebler1

Rockler sells a rust off spray that you use n conjunction with the green scotchbrite pade they sell thats works. Used it on an old table saw and about to use it on my delta


----------



## Lazyman

> I wondered when I saw the big check in there Wally. But, you never know and, believe it or not, I try not to insult anyone or *hurt any feelings* ;-) Except Dave. I don t care if I hurt his feelings.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey, our *eyes* have feelings! They still burn.


----------



## WallynSC

Barkeepers friend powder and a little water does good rust final removal after you have done the heavy duty razor blade trick mentioned above.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Earl, corn oil.


----------



## HokieKen

> Barkeepers friend powder and a little water does good rust final removal after you have done the heavy duty razor blade trick mentioned above.
> 
> - WallynSC


Never used it for that. It's really good stuff though. I always have some in the shop for cleaning up stones of any kind. Will have to remember to give it a shot on CI tables.



> Earl, corn oil.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Nicely done Yeti )


----------



## Lazyman

I've read that corn oil will turn the rust into gold.


----------



## Lazyman

It is really nice to have a bunch of clamps.


----------



## HokieKen

That's one big glue up Nathan. Whatcha makin'?


----------



## Lazyman

Finally making progress on my lathe cabinet. This will either be the top or the bottom of the cabinet. I decided to blog about the process, including milling the lumber from 4×4's to get vertical grain.


----------



## Keebler1

Following Nathan maybe one day ill actually read it


----------



## Mosquito

That's going to be one huge malet starting off like that…


----------



## EarlS

+1 - Yeti
+2 - Nathan

BTW - corn oil IS liquid gold

I took a couple pictures of the rusted ROS top last night but was too lazy to put them on the computer and download them here.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## jeffswildwood

I've tried re sawing before but never with much luck. I got an order for a lot of my sleds and sleighs I make for the holidays. In the past, I would buy the precut poplar boards, the 1/4 inch ones and would get them for about $2.79. The place I bought them has quit selling them and big box sells them for $5.00. Too much cost for what I need to do and what I sell the little sleds for. I thought pine and awhile back bought a 1X10 board, sized it up and planed it down to 1/4 inch. What a waist! 1/2 inch of material ended up as shavings!

Recently I bought some wood slicer band saw blades and they seem tough and sharp compared to the craftsman blades I had been buying. I thought I would give them a try resawing. Success! They worked great. I started with the narrow pieces I cut and finished with four inch pieces. Slow process but the finish was smooth and consistent. Plus there will be very little planing to get them from 3/8 down to 1/4 saving my planer blades and work for me.

This was just soft pine and I used a 1/4 inch blades. I'm going to order a dedicated resaw blade now for my harder woods from the saw mill. The oak, maple cherry and walnut. Maybe I can stop wasting that beautiful wood like I have in the past. Resawing rocks!


----------



## GrantA

Way to go Jeff! There's a huge difference in a good bandsaw blade and a meh one ;-) sounds like you have the rest of the saw tuned up pretty good already too!


----------



## HokieKen

The Woodslicer blades are hands down the best I've used for resawing Jeff. Not just the tooth geometry but the two I have both have great welds and run really true. My only beef is that they don't seem to have a very long life. I have every intention of making a holder for a dremel to sharpen them to remedy that but haven't gottten around to it yet. With pine they should last a good deal longer though. Just make sure you clean that pitch off it between sessions.


----------



## Lazyman

This was the first time if used my Woodslicer and it definitely works better for resawing than the Timberwolf blades I have been using, though they are a couple of years old and it could be that they are just getting dull. They might also not be exactly the right tooth config for resawing, since I didn't really pay attention to that when I ordered them. One thing that I noticed is how much quieter the WS is when you turn on the bandsaw. First time I turned it on, I didn't think the blade was moving.

I also bought one of their wood turner's blades to see how that works for prepping bowl blanks, though I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## HokieKen

I like the wood turner's blades too for green wood Nathan. It's got a heavy set to the teeth so it doesn't leave a nice finish but it will chew through thick wood without bogging down too. And so far, I've found it to have a pretty long life compared to the Woodslicers.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll have to try one of the wood turner blades. Didn't know they engineered specific blades for that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HokieKen

It's just a 3/8" 3tpi blade that is thicker than most stock and has an exaggerated set on the teeth Dave. It's effective on green wood though and IIRC wasn't any more expensive than most 3/8" blades.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thicker is good for something like that. Especially using a circle jig on the bandsaw you have a good chance of twisting a bend in the blade so thicker would be good. I'll give one a shot at some point.


----------



## GrantA

I'll check one of those out for the antique 20" saw! I need to measure the blade


----------



## bigblockyeti

I used to have my blades for my 20" Grizzly cut and welded by Spectrum Supply in Cleveland and one of the guys lived south of me so it was on his way home to drop them off instead of having to pay a shipping charge. I was getting Lenox Woodmaster C blades for ~$20 each and they are great for resawing but don't leave a great surface finish like some blades will, largely due to the fact they are sawmill blades. They can be resharpened to if I were so inclined.

Earl, I brought the majority of my shop from storage in OH to my house in SC this past January on an open trailer with salt spray from the road until the middle of VA. I prepped as best I could and wrapped everything in stretch wrap after lubing up with WD-40 and wax and then tarping everything once strapped down securely despite my efforts, a few machined surfaces still got a little surface rust. My jointer still has wax on it as over the last 9 months, I still don't know exactly where it's going. I've noticed a little surface rust on the tables and that will have to be addressed as soon as I can get to it. Corn oil is my plan!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Way to go Jeff! There s a huge difference in a good bandsaw blade and a meh one ;-) sounds like you have the rest of the saw tuned up pretty good already too!
> 
> - GrantA


Sure did grant. Not long ago I literally spent hours getting everything where it should be. It's tracking great! No drift at all.

Ken, getting the pitch off was the first thing I did when I finished. Stiff tooth brush worked great.


----------



## duckmilk

> - GrantA


Nope, I use my phone as a phone, to take pictures, to check the weather, sometimes to text and a driving map. I'm pretty much a neander  See the distrust in that kid's eyes?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

We haven't had a decent teaser in awhile.


----------



## GrantA

Alright which one of you cowboys is behind this fiasco???
;-p


----------



## duckmilk

Those aren't cowgirls, all jumping and dressage. Not a one of them roped a cat or dog P


----------



## Keebler1

I think Kenny is behind that


----------



## MSquared

Ummm … Alrighty then. I'll take a pass on any comments, but I can only imagine the conversations in the car on their way home.


----------



## duckmilk

Here's one for you from about 3 years ago.


----------



## GrantA

> Not a one of them roped a cat or dog P
> 
> - duckmilk


Hold up









Has that been done? I'm gonna have to Google it… I may not like what I find…


----------



## HokieKen

Wow. I don't really have anything for that. Just wow.

Oh wait, I was wrong…

I think somebody needs to send Honey Boo Boo's little friends to the hobby glue factory.

There. That's better.


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Grant it has. I used to lasso Ducks with jute twine while wearing a plastic cowboy hat and dishwashing gloves.

I miss my twenties….


----------



## HokieKen

> Here s one for you from about 3 years ago.
> 
> - duckmilk


Bahahahahahaha! He told the 911 operator he had him tied to a tree!!


----------



## Keebler1

Someone test this out for me so I know its not a waste of money


----------



## MSquared

Duck - Yeah man!! That's the way 'ya do it! He roped him nice and tidy!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's y'all a teaser…


----------



## GrantA

You fellas are getting a little out of hand with the post count in here…


----------



## EarlS

Dave K - will my shame never end???

Sadly, a good friend of mine was hit and killed while out riding his bike on Thursday afternoon. Sounds like the driver was "distracted". Please remind everyone to put the phone down and pay attention when driving.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Sorry to hear about tour friend Earl. I gave up my bike because of the damn texting fools out there. Way to many close calls and you can always see the bright screen shining up the drivers face in the car. Not worth it.

Don't worry Earl. I'm hoping to do this little mallet some justice. More to come…..


----------



## HokieKen

Dang Earl. Sorry to hear that man. That's criminal in some states and should be and should be prosecuted as such as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's really unfortunate to hear Earl. There's simply not enough consequence for those trying to do something other than drive while sitting in the driver's seat going down the road. The jump off point in any state should be $5000 for the first distracting driving offence and escalate exponentially with subsequent convictions.


----------



## GrantA

Damn Earl I hate to hear that, so sorry for your loss


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sorry to hear that Earl. This summer three of my friends had wrecks. 1 fatal, 1 twice and 1 with his wife on the back and the car drove off and left them there!


----------



## HokieKen

Nathan, a new one from SN (at least around here)


----------



## HokieKen

Any of you engineer types got any guesses why these controls don't work?









;-))


----------



## WallynSC

Kenny, only answer I can think of is a wise crack response, I'll wait for the real engineer types to respond.


----------



## HokieKen

I was lobbing the softball Wally. It was well-suited for wise-cracking ;-). It's pretty obvious what the issue is…


----------



## MSquared

It's only cracked in one corner! Jeeez, C'mon! .... The main thing is, why did it get cracked in the first place?!


----------



## Keebler1

Marty the answer to why it happened is because Kennys squirrels were upset he didnt give them any meth yesterday


----------



## RichBolduc

You tried making it squirrel powered didn't you….

Rich


> Any of you engineer types got any guesses why these controls don't work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## MSquared

Aaah! That makes total sense now! Note to self; Slowly wean our Squirrels off Meth. Bad things may happen otherwise…


----------



## MSquared




----------



## Sanderguy777

Is that from one of them new fangled COD zombie games? Looks like an entirely wholesome family experience….



> - MSquared


----------



## HokieKen

You just gotta give the squirrels some H to bring em down when they're tweeking guys.



> It s only cracked in one corner! Jeeez, C mon! .... The main thing is, why did it get cracked in the first place?!
> 
> - MSquared


Actually the board is only broke on the corner. But it's cracked and the traces are broke up the center too :-(
No idea how it came to be in such shape. It was like that when I bought it.


----------



## Keebler1

> - MSquared


This is what Kenny sends after you when you mess up


----------



## jeffswildwood

Come on Ken, A little super glue and solder and it will be good as new. Hint-jump wires.  If that don't work, duck tape.


> Any of you engineer types got any guesses why these controls don't work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

That's definitely plan A Jeff


----------



## HokieKen

> - MSquared
> 
> This is what Kenny sends after you when you mess up
> 
> - Keebler1


 Nah, I send the mean one if you mess up.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Any of you engineer types got any guesses why these controls don't work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen


I think that while you were drinking you let the all the "magic smoke" out. That's always a bad thing


----------



## MSquared

+1 Jeff - Duct tape. When that fails, *more* duct tape! Solder and glue are way over-rated. BTW, would there happen to be bloody fur and small pieces of meat stuck to the other side of that board? .... Just wondering.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah. But there's fur and meat stuck to everything in my shop Marty so don't read too much into that.


----------



## Lazyman

Only one thing can cause a break like that Kenny. CORN

I haven't seen that SN session around here yet Kenny. Any good?


----------



## MSquared

"Oh." (He says. As he quietly, slowly, backs up, turns and runs for his life!)


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, it was decent Nathan. It had a "hemp-ish" flavor if that's your thing. But, they have a new Red IPA too that was really good.


----------



## HokieKen

I there was magic smoke, I wouldn't have been drinking Bill.


----------



## bndawgs

I didn't like the latest SN variety pack. The stout was bleh.


----------



## HokieKen

I didn't buy a pack Steve. Those two singles were in the "pick six" section. I wouldn't buy a sampler pack with a stout in it anyway. They're all "bleh" ;-)


----------



## WoodenDreams

Looks like almost half have pics sent in. Have not started yet, need to finish a restoration desktop project and hope chest project first. I have seven other projects also, but I'll fit the mallet in. I retired in 2016 to get out off the rat race, but I think I found a new rat race in woodworking.


----------



## Sanderguy777

What is the board for? I know it is a circuit board, maybe for a control of some sort…


----------



## EarlS

> Any of you engineer types got any guesses why these controls don't work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-))
> 
> - HokieKen





> Only one thing can *FIX* that Kenny. *CORN*
> 
> - Lazyman


I took care of you typographical errors.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Good news on the shop front down here in the desert. Found a contractor who's willing to build as long as the weather permits, and the designer will have drawings ready to send to the HOA within a week. Might be done in January or February. Woo!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny,
I'd love to see a shot of the components on the back side of that board, and know what did that to it?
Looks like crushed?


----------



## bndawgs

OK, any ideas on how to save this bumper? Caught it on a snow bank and have to put it back on to get out of a ticket for no front plate. Few of the mounting holes are ripped out. Not sure if JB Weld would work?


----------



## Keebler1

Steve put the plate on the grill with tie straps till you can replace the bumper and stay away from snow banks


----------



## bndawgs

Lol, I thought about it, but cop said if I take a Pic of it fixed, he'll ask the judge to throw out the ticket.

Problem is that lower bumper is over $350.


----------



## GrantA

Fender washers, jb weld and zip ties will get you fixed up Steve


----------



## GrantA

Or there's this option of course


----------



## bndawgs

Hmmm, that's actually a tough call.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> OK, any ideas on how to save this bumper? Caught it on a snow bank and have to put it back on to get out of a ticket for no front plate. Few of the mounting holes are ripped out. Not sure if JB Weld would work?
> 
> - Steve


Move south, no snow, no stupid front plate.


----------



## Keebler1

Steve the cop will probably be good with putting it on the grill and sending him a pic of that he just wants to ensure you put it on


----------



## WoodenDreams

I've used epoxy rated for metal and plastic to reattach one of my grandsons door handle assembly on his pick-up. still holding up. Using large fender washers would help also. Another option is to spend $20k on a vehicle with a bumper already on it.


----------



## TEK73

Use epoxy and some fiberglass, and maybe a washer. You'll get that fixed in no time!


----------



## HokieKen

That board is just a simple DC motor controller but with a high speed rapid mode and a variable speed feed mode. I think I can re-solder the traces and make her work. If not, it's a simple analog circuit and I have solderable breadboards. I may hit you up if stuff gets magic on me John ;-). And, I haven't hot a clue what happened to it. It sure looks like it fell out and got crushed during a move. Not real sure how that would happen though…


----------



## GrantA

Kenny tried to bend it, sometimes a bigger hammer is not the answer


----------



## Keebler1

Grant if a bigger hammer isnt the answer ive got a 3 foot pry bar at the house thatll get the job done


----------



## HokieKen

To satisfy your curiosity John


----------



## EarlS

> To satisfy your curiosity John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Did that come off your "O/B" shop chair?


----------



## HokieKen

I'm getting too old to be changing the height on that thing manually all the time Earl.


----------



## mikeacg

He's back!!!!

First of all an apology to Keebler for not signing up for the swap after I promised that if he ran it I would be in. I forgot all about it with everything going on and when I went back and searched, it was already too late to play. Then it took me forever to read all the posts so I could join in on the fun…

I can be back up if you need something done in a hurry for someone not living up to the rules!



> I wouldn't buy a sampler pack with a stout in it anyway. They're all "bleh" ;-)
> - HokieKen


Kenny,
You are an engineer - not a beer expert! Please refrain from making foolish comments…

OK, everybody just carry on like nothing happened here!


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Kenny,
> You are an engineer [*AND*] a beer expert! Please [*ignore my*] foolish comments…
> 
> OK, everybody just carry on like nothing happened here!
> 
> - mikeacg


I fixed that for ya Mike.


----------



## GrantA

I knew this thing felt pretty stout, I was afraid the scale would just laugh at me and say it's only 100lbs and I need to hit the weights…









I think I have a suitable stump to set it on for now - gotta do a little fitting on it so it sits still though


----------



## KelleyCrafts

That's a Pretty big one man. Bigger than you need which means it's awesome! You can hammer small stuff on big anvils but not big stuff on small anvils. Enjoy that for many years to come man. She's a beauty.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Kenny,
Very modern controller!


----------



## HokieKen

I needed something a dumb ME would be able to repair John.


----------



## GrantA

> Kenny,
> Very modern controller!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## GrantA

Hey duck! And anyone else with an anvil-
What kinda anvil stand do you use? Pics of your setup would be appreciated!

I'm leaning towards a 3-legged heavy steel stand as my permanent setup but for now I think I have a section of log that'll get me going.

I know Dave K has a nice stand made of 4×4s banded together, just gathering Intel


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Don't care if you've seen my forge or not. You'll get another pic for fun and because it's awesome. Soon, as you know, there will be a nice little press back there to help a little. Can't wait!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Update from my shop! 3 items requiring only finishing touches and then I'll be ready to ship. I was worried for a while.
16 days to spare!


----------



## mikeacg

> I fixed that for ya Mike.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny! I knew I could count on you!

Grant, Great score on the anvil! Sure beats that piece of railroad steel I'm using…

Missed hanging out on here but still have lots to do before winter! Did get a big load of dry mixed hardwood for heating the shop at the house so hope to be posting more often once the snow comes. Can't wait to use my new (to me) (3 spindle) shaper from Grant…

Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Don't care if you've seen my forge or not. You'll get another pic for fun and because it's awesome. Soon, as you know, there will be a nice little press back there to help a little. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


What a nice set up Dave. Even some trees for shade and appeal. Looks good! )


----------



## HokieKen

You could move down where there's a decent climate Mike. Then you wouldn't have to hole up like an animal in a den ;-)


----------



## hairy

Still playing. Ready to ship.


----------



## GrantA

Bahahaha trees for shade, IN THE DESERT!! I'm not so sure the shade helps he just waits for December and January and hopes for the best


----------



## Lazyman

But that AZ lawn is a bitch to mow.


----------



## GrantA

He just needs a goat or three


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Why grow grass when you can setup a forge. The pool is a pain enough to maintain.


----------



## Keebler1

Thats why you pay someone to maintain your pool. Im sure you could swap some knives for a years worth of maintenance


----------



## mikeacg

> You could move down where there's a decent climate Mike. Then you wouldn't have to hole up like an animal in a den ;-)
> - HokieKen


It's that time of year when I start to miss North Carolina again. At least when I hole up I don't hibernate! There will be work coming out of my shops this winter!!!


----------



## EarlS

I feel compelled to provide progress report with everyone else either finished or nearly finished.

I cut a couple versions of handles to size and head pieces are sized up and just need a hole for the handle. I'm looking forward to trying out the Delta mortising machine I picked up earlier this fall. It has to be better than the mortising attachment on the drill press.

Everything is taking longer than it should. I'm still moving things around as I try to find a good layout. Plus all of the equipment has to be set up and checked. The table saw fence has been a particular pain to get parallel to the blade. I keep burning stock even though everything seems to be checking out.

There's a fair bit of initial set up still to do on the super fancy JessEm router set up but I'm excited to see how it performs, even if the cuts are only going to be basic roundovers.

The bonus item is ready to go as well. A good solid effort this weekend should finish off the build and then some finishing and ship.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Nice surprise yesterday. My Son called me and said "Dad we just unloaded a pallet of paper and the pallet is made of walnut, boss says you can have it". Started truck, went straight out there and sure enough, it's walnut!. What kind of pallet makers use walnut to make pallets!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good job Earl! Glad to hear my stuff is coming along nicely.

Not sure what to say about the burning unless the riving knife or splitter is a bit off center/to thick or the blade isn't flat. Providing everything else checks out those would be two things that could throw it off that you don't always check in the process.


----------



## HokieKen

How are you checking the parallelism of the fence Earl? Dial indicator with appropriate fixture or some of that woodworker crap? ;-)

Good score Jeff! We get thousands of pallets through here every year and I have never seen a Walnut one!


----------



## Lazyman

Walnut pallet? That's quite a score. Any idea where it shipped from?


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, Any chance that it is the blade and not the fence causing the burning? I would try another blade just to make sure.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

walnut pallet a first for me

Earl check blade with RK :<))


----------



## duckmilk

> Hey duck! And anyone else with an anvil-
> What kinda anvil stand do you use? Pics of your setup would be appreciated!
> 
> I m leaning towards a 3-legged heavy steel stand as my permanent setup but for now I think I have a section of log that ll get me going.
> 
> I know Dave K has a nice stand made of 4×4s banded together, just gathering Intel
> 
> - GrantA


That anvil looks like it was never used! What brand is it?

I would stay away from a steel stand because of the ringing when using it. One of mine is on a steel stand and is noisy, even with a piece of plywood between it and the stand. The other one is on a rectangular stump and is much quieter. The stump you have will quiet the ring somewhat.


----------



## HokieKen

If I were you Grant, I'd mount that anvil to a pallet. Then ship it to me.


----------



## HokieKen

What kind of hammers do you sweaty fella's have? I *may* at some point do a little forging so I'm curious what kinds of hammers to keep an eye out for at flea markets, auctions, etc. Pics are better than words since I don't know what they're called ;-)


----------



## GrantA

I only have 2 hammers and they get everything done


----------



## Lazyman

Duck, I'll be glad to take that noisy anvil out of your shop for you so that the ring isn't so annoying. Besides, you can only use one at a time so half of your anvils are going to waste anyway.

When should I swig by to pick it up?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have a strong magnet attached to mine Duck. Takes the ring out a lot.


----------



## duckmilk

Me too Dave, actually I have 2 magnets attached to it.

I use them both Nathan so don't bother ;-))


----------



## HokieKen

Duck holds the work on one anvil and swings the other like a hammer.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I don't have pics of my hammers right not Kenny but I use homemade hammers except for the hammer eye drift hammer I purchased on eBay that I used to make my hammers and I did score a flatter hammer at some point but other than that there are just big and small round over face hammers and some skinny guys to help draw things out.

I can post some pics or descriptions later if needed. Maybe Duck can get something posted earlier.


----------



## duckmilk

From left to right; a small 4 lb sledge that I found somewhere years ago, a regular ball pein I bought years ago, a 2 lb (?) Nordic forge rounding hammer given to me by my nephew.










A 3 lb straight pein I found somewhere years ago, a 3 lb cross pein I bought at harbor freight for $10. It was unbalanced so I took it to a welding shop and had them cut off a 1/2" from the head which balanced it pretty well and lessened the weight. I still have to dress the face and re-dress the pein.


----------



## EarlS

> Earl, Any chance that it is the blade and not the fence causing the burning? I would try another blade just to make sure.
> 
> - Lazyman


The blade is an almost new Inifinity Super General 1/8" kerf. I need to take the time to check the blade, miter bar, and fence more thoroughly with the dial indicator and not just a machinist's square.

Duck - I thought you used the dice mallet for everything, even forging???? I'm pretty sure Kenny does and Dave K would except he broke his.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a good looking collection Duck  I like hammers  I don't have a rounding hammer but I have all the other types. Most are just heads I've picked up here and there over the years for "just in case"


----------



## HokieKen

> The blade is an almost new Inifinity Super General 1/8" kerf. *I need to take the time to check the blade, miter bar, and fence more thoroughly with the dial indicator and not just a machinist s square. *
> 
> - EarlS


Yep. You sure do. FWIW, I toe my fence out .005-.010" just to avoid any chance of it being toed in and pinching the work. That isn't enough to affect the cut.


----------



## TEK73

Is that a combo blade, cross cut or rip blade?
What wood are you cutting and what direction?
If you do a cut not using the fence or the riving knife, do it still burn?

A bit of testing and you should be able to eliminate a lot of factors.


> Earl, Any chance that it is the blade and not the fence causing the burning? I would try another blade just to make sure.
> 
> - Lazyman
> 
> The blade is an almost new Inifinity Super General 1/8" kerf. I need to take the time to check the blade, miter bar, and fence more thoroughly with the dial indicator and not just a machinist s square.
> 
> Duck - I thought you used the dice mallet for everything, even forging???? I m pretty sure Kenny does and Dave K would except he broke his.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, I can honestly say that my dice mallets (or is that die mallets?) are the only hammers that I've ever used to forge anything.


----------



## Keebler1

Rich Bolduc have you finished and or shipped yet?


----------



## duckmilk

My dice mallets are too pretty!


----------



## RichBolduc

Nope… should get finished and out this weekend or Monday though. Have 1 done. had 3 catastrophic failures that resulted in starting from scratch on a few… I'll have out at least 2 of the 3 I wanted to get done.

Rich


----------



## EarlS

TEK - I see where your questions are leading. I haven't cross cut to see if it burns. I haven't installed the riving knife (sharkguard) yet.

I ripped and cross cut some maple, osage orange, wenge, chakta viga, cherry, wlanut, katalox, lignum vitae, goncalo alves, bocote, bloodwood, brazilian ebony and probably a couple other exotics that I forgot. All of the ripped pieces had some burning. I'm betting the fence is toed in ever so slightly at the far end, past the blade. Checking the fence is always a bit of a guessing game since the sacrificial HDMW material on the fence is dinged up.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok rich just making sure all was good thanks


----------



## HokieKen

> ... Checking the fence is always a bit of a guessing game since the sacrificial HDMW material on the fence is dinged up.
> 
> - EarlS


Can you run that material through your planer and clean it up? I've planed HDMW and it does really well.


----------



## GrantA

How bout all the non-posting participants eh? What's their punishment Keebler?


----------



## duckmilk

Wondering the same thing Grant.

Working on a final finish for one. I may try to do another experimental one if time allows.

Got a clean bill of health from my doctor after my annual exam. My butt is a little sore 8-O


----------



## duckmilk

> That s a good looking collection Duck  I like hammers  I don t have a rounding hammer but I have all the other types. Most are just heads I ve picked up here and there over the years for "just in case"
> 
> - HokieKen


The tongs are more important to me than the hammers. I've bought three and not all of them are to my satisfaction. One was out of stock so they sent me the large size, which is awkward and not comfortable to hold. Being able to hold what you're working on securely is a must.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Duck, the proctologist beat you 8-0? I don't even want to know what kind of game you were playing.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My Son helps me out *so* much with my wood working for someone who never makes a cut. Takes all my project photographs for posting, paints artwork on many of my projects, gets me orders and even finds walnut pallets. He works for a printing/graphics company and today he found a new one! This:










As I said he works for a printing company and today he was making flyers for a (very) local auction company and this is coming up for bid on their November 2nd auction. 66 small doors, 6 mid size doors and 1 big door. I am already planning on being at that auction. Can't pass this up. As far as I know there is no demand for these doors in the local area except me so I am hoping for luck. Of coarse if the local crafters have saw how many of these I sell, I may have a problem.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My hope is someone don't run the price up seeing something he can take apart and sell on Ebay. :-((


----------



## duckmilk

Good luck Jeff. Estimate how much you can earn out of selling all of those and come up with your max bid.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've already put a bid in for them. Sorry Jeff!

Would love to get a hold of some of those. Good luck!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I was kidding on the bid of course.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I've already put a bid in for them. Sorry Jeff!
> 
> Would love to get a hold of some of those. Good luck!!
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Dave, if I somehow get them, I have already thought of you. )


----------



## Woodmaster1

> How bout all the non-posting participants eh? What s their punishment Keebler?
> 
> - GrantA


This is my savior post. I hope this gets me out of the harsh punishment that was about to be imposed. I have been done, shipped and received for awhile.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I agree Grant. There's at least one dude up there who hasn't posted anything on this thread or any other on LJs since the signup. No P or S.

I think this swap might get a little messy near the end. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep. There are several who haven't said boo since they signed up. I hope you're wrong too Dave. But I have a feeling you aren't.

If you haven't shipped yet and your recipient isn't active in the thread, hold your package until you're sure your recipient ships something. It's Keebler's call but those are my words of wisdom. Well… experience anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

Get them things Jeff! Don't worry about Dave. I'm in the process of stealing all his money.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Actually I just sent Grant a bunch of money so I'm broke. You're safe Jeff.


----------



## RichBolduc

I put in a $1k bid under Dave's name so he looks like the asshole.

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm always the asshole. It'll be different looking like one.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> .
> I ripped and cross cut some maple, osage orange, wenge, chakta viga, cherry, wlanut, katalox, lignum vitae, goncalo alves, bocote, bloodwood, brazilian ebony and probably a couple other exotics that I forgot.
> 
> - EarlS


That's all 12 - one for each position of the working clock you'll be embedding in my mallet!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yep. There are several who haven't said boo since they signed up. I hope you're wrong too Dave. But I have a feeling you aren't.
> 
> If you haven't shipped yet and your recipient isn't active in the thread, hold your package until you're sure your recipient ships something. It's Keebler's call but those are my words of wisdom. Well… experience anyway.
> 
> - HokieKen


Just waiting for the ship date and for Keebler to say "GO". I'm good to go as my recipient has posted on a regular basis. But I agree, finished project pic *by* 11/7 and ship date 11/9 Keebler is going to have his hands full reassigning names if someone fails to send a finished pic.


----------



## Keebler1

Thanks for helping me keep an eye on it yall. I have pm'd or emailed those that I havent seen in here in a while and those would be…...hungrypacman, woodendreams, thorbjorn88, bill berklich, bmichs75DVM, RRBOU, Brian Talbert. Let me know if Ive missed anybody


----------



## BMichs75

I am still alive. Life has been crazy with work, family, and renovating my in-laws master bathroom (just had to open my big mouth). My mallet is coming along putting final touches on it next week.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Wooden dreams checked in recently if I recall correctly.


----------



## Keebler1

Thought he had wasnt sure though thanks


----------



## TEK73

> I haven't installed the riving knife (sharkguard) yet.
> 
> I m betting the fence is toed in ever so slightly at the far end, past the blade.
> 
> - EarlS


No riving knife and a toed in fence - that kindof sounds like a receipt for a kickback.

Take care of yourself and stay safe!


----------



## EarlS

Bill should be OK as well. He's been in enough swaps to know how things work.

It folks like me you have to worry about - all talk, no action…... ;+D


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Hey Jeff good luck to you Nov.2 i hope you get them for a good price like $20.00 :<))))


----------



## GrantA

> That anvil looks like it was never used! What brand is it?
> 
> - duckmilk


I have actually been doing some research on it, it's a Trenton, produced in Ohio by Columbus Forge & Iron sometime between 1939 into the 50s. I'm going to try a couple tricks to see if I can make out the serial# but this is what I have for sure. 
I got lucky with the condition for sure, I have seen a lot of sad looking ones!


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Hey sorry I haven't chimed in for a while, I've been lurking just haven't had anything to chime in on about anvils or colonoscopies haha

I'm nearly done with my mallet, I hope to finish this weekend unless my 6 month old objects too much to me getting out to the shop.


----------



## bndawgs

I'm willing to step up and be a recipient if needed. Don't want anyone not having someone to ship to.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I m willing to step up and be a recipient if needed. Don t want anyone not having someone to ship to.
> 
> - Steve


+1 count me in on this also :<))))


----------



## HokieKen

Earl's wrong. You're gonna have to ride that Berklich fella's ass. Otherwise he won't do anything.

My mallet is about 75% now. I'll finish her up next week. I'm holding it until ship date though just to be safe…


----------



## HokieKen

Tony - you're shipping to Steve. Steve - ship to Tony.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony - you re shipping to Steve. Steve - ship to Tony.
> 
> - HokieKen


LOL ok :<))


----------



## GrantA

I bet Mike will jump in still too!


----------



## mikeacg

Yup! I'm ready to wait by my mailbox for whatever I can get! 
Was out cleaning in the woodshop at home (Made a big empty spot Grant!) and found some great looking wood to make a couple of them mallet thingamabobs if needed!
Plenty of time left in this swap yet…


----------



## EarlS

So Mike, Steve, and Tony are having a 3-way side swap?


----------



## HokieKen

Were all the Texans clear of the Tornadoes yesterday?


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Heck, if I can receive and not need to make a mallet, sign me up too!! LOL

This is my shop as of today:








:-(
See, I am moving into a place over the next 10 days. Started the process this afternoon by moving jointer/dust collector. Look really lonely to me?









Biggest short term challenge is garage has one 120v 15A GFCI outlet that is shared with bathroom, plus my TS, Band saw, Planer are all 240v. Guessing will be at least 4-6 weeks before the new place has enough power to work any wood with power tools. :-( 
Hmm, Can probably borrow power from dryer 15 ft inside the garage door short term?
Doubt many Christmas presents are being made in my shop this year….....
Oh well.
Thanks for entertainment in this thread. 
Enjoy your swap!


----------



## Keebler1

I didnt get hit. They came close to Lazyman I do believe.


----------



## GrantA

Mail call!









I guess I've got work to do now ;-p


----------



## Lazyman

Not much damage here either. Most of the damage was at least 15 miles further south. They set off the sirens for a while around us but we mostly just got heavy rain. I heard last night that they think it was 9 separate tornadoes.

There was a picture in the paper of a Home Depot that really got hammered. Concrete slab walls were completely broken apart and the roof was basically gone.

If I didn't have so much wood piled up on my patio already, I would definitely be on the lookout for some free wood. This would be a great opportunity for someone with a sawmill to salvage some storm wood.


----------



## HokieKen

Glad there was no damage at y'all's place guys. Anybody know about Duck or Gary?

Here's a teaser for y'all…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Klutz, where are you located now?
At least you have the chance to go all out on power, since you have to run wire anyway.


----------



## Lazyman

Duck and Gary are both North and West of me. Most of the tornado activity was south and east of here so I am pretty sure that they didn't have anything too severe.


----------



## MSquared

BIL in McKinney, Tx was fine


----------



## HokieKen

I figure if any of em ran down Duck's way he'd have just roped it and rode it to submission.


----------



## hairy

Extra teaser. Osage.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> Klutz, where are you located now?
> At least you have the chance to go all out on power, since you have to run wire anyway.
> - JohnMcClure


Most I am willing to say is I in southern half of Phoenix east valley, out in urban sprawl called desert suburbia. 
I'm moving about 6 miles total between houses, to get my youngest son closer to his school.

Power is going to be sort of easy. Breaker panel is on outside of home on wall outside garage.  It's cheapo SquareD Home 200A panel that is over half empty. 
Have not moved the ladder yet, so have no idea what I am facing in attic to fish wires around the garage? 
Not a stranger to moving; his is downsize move #3 in < 6 year period as kids head to college. 
Hate moving, but SWMBO always wins. 

Cheers!


----------



## EarlS

> I figure if any of em ran down Duck's way he'd have just roped it and rode it to submission.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1

I thought I had plenty of power in the new shop, 4 - 120V outlets on 2 circuits (20 amp GFI, 30A breakers) , 3 220V outlets (saw, DC), each on their own circuit from a 1000A (?) sub mounted in the shop. As I set things up, I could use a couple more 110V outlets. In fact, I'm considering converting the unused 220V outlet into a 110V and I might try to fish some wire to get another outlet.

My point? put in more than you think you will need, run more circuits, and use 30A breakers.

Side note - the Delta mortising machine cut the hole in the mallet head like it was butter. So now I have a drill press mortising attachment with mortising bits that is an orphan and needs a home. Anyone interested? Just pay shipping.


----------



## Keebler1

Earlhow hard is the mortising attachment and bits to use? I could use one. Something tells me you already know where to ship it to also


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl I'd be happy to adopt your mortising gear (you know we're into that sort of thing over here). It would go nicely with the nova DVR I've been promising myself!
But if Keebler's called it first no problem, have at it Keebler!


----------



## GrantA

Earl I think breaker space is like square footage- there always should've been more! 
I'm waiting on the city to approve but should have 480v service soon


----------



## HokieKen

My mortising machine is rarely used. But I love that SOB when I do need it.

You just need some power strips Earl. Just spot weld your breakers closed and plug in anything you want. You'll never throw one!

Seriously, you can add outlets to one of your existing 115 circuits IMO. You don't use more than one heavy load machine at a time when working alone.


----------



## Keebler1

I only have 1 dual outlet gfci accessible in the garage on a 15A breaker. Cant run my TS and shop on the same breaker have to run an extension cord inside the house for my shop vac


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll take a mortising attachment too Earl! Damn time zone puts me last in line.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl why would anyone in this forum have to pay shipping when youre making a mallet for everyone again?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Hell Earl, I'll pay shipping and a little extra on top. Keebler's our for being greedy.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Now I just have to fight John for it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I'll pay shipping and a little extra on top.
> Now I just have to fight John for it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Indeed! I'd also be happy to pay on top. Gives me extra incentive to buy the Voyager if I've got another item I can't use my crappy DP for. 
Keebler, you'd need another extension cord from the house to run your DP once it's chopping mortises, are you sure you'd be OK with that? JK you spoke up first, go ahead and bite!


----------



## bndawgs

earl, shipping address sent. thanks again for the mortiser and 2 mallets


----------



## HokieKen

Sorry guys. I PMed Earl first and he already shipped the mortising attachment to me. I don't need it and I'll never use it. Just wanted to be an a-hole so y'all couldn't have it.


----------



## Mosquito

I also love using my mortising machine, and I use it all the time when I'm cutting mortises. Sometimes even just throw a scrap in it and cut mortises simply because it's fun


----------



## GrantA

I love my benchtop powermatic so I don't know how I'll contain myself when I get to use this old girl


----------



## bndawgs

I could use some mortiser bits for my benchtop one as well.


----------



## Keebler1

Tell you what Grant since you love your powermatic you can send this one to me



> I love my benchtop powermatic so I don t know how I ll contain myself when I get to use this old girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

They're both PM Ha! ;-p


----------



## BMichs75

My birthday is between the ship date and reveal date. Anyone want to send extra stuff as a birthday gift i'd take it


----------



## EarlS

> Earlhow hard is the mortising attachment and bits to use? I could use one. Something tells me you already know where to ship it to also
> 
> - Keebler1


Keebler - it's pretty straight forward. I still have the manual for how to install it on the drill press. Since you were the first one in line you have first right of refusal. I can send it your way by 11/09. For some reason I have your address.


----------



## TEK73

Noooo - to late, I want one as well.
Dam timesone stuff!

Ohh well, shipping to Norway probably would be a bit on the expensive side.

But - maybe I'll get a trip to Vancouver for some work stuff - it's like right next to where you guys are ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Shipping across the border to Canada ain't real cheap either TEK unfortunately…


----------



## Mosquito

Nice Grant, mine is a little more manual that that one lol


----------



## GrantA

Mos! That's awesome! I love the claw feet. And that treadle lathe too? Wow

Anybody wanna send me an address for Mos? I need to do some recon…


----------



## TEK73

PM sent!


> Mos! That s awesome! I love the claw feet. And that treadle lathe too? Wow
> 
> Anybody wanna send me an address for Mos? I need to do some recon…
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## Mosquito

Yup, treadle lathe too. Not 100% sure why I still have that, to be honest. It's a little short, so a lot of stooping over unless you use a chair (but then can't move as easily).

The mortiser, however, is awesome. Still need to make a few things for it at some point (hold downs and a pedal for the foot lever). And maybe some day clean it up more (I mainly just got it moving and working)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Pretty bad ass Mos. No joke.


----------



## DavePolaschek

If you still have the treadle lathe next time I'm in MSP, I'll make you an offer on it, Mos. Probably won't be until spring, though. But I would use a chair with it… I'm an old retired guy, after all.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaserin'


----------



## GrantA

That looks like a barrel. Yep definitely a barrel. Kenny's making a hammergun!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Solid woodworking Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's another;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> Were all the Texans clear of the Tornadoes yesterday?
> 
> - HokieKen


We had tordados?? Just kidding, I saw some damage on the news infrequently, but our Dish receiver went out so news has been sporadic.

Been busy for the last couple of days so I haven't yet sent a pic to Kevin, but my mallet will be ready to ship.

Bought a new pickup last night (truck for you city dwellers) and had to finish up some transaction details today. The great news about that is back in 2008 when I bought my old one, I had the opportunity to buy a life-time subscription to SiriusXM (which is no longer offered) and it transferred to the new one )) Totally amazed!



> I thought I had plenty of power in the new shop, 4 - 120V outlets on 2 circuits (20 amp GFI, 30A breakers) , 3 220V outlets (saw, DC), each on their own circuit from a 1000A (?) sub mounted in the shop.
> 
> My point? put in more than you think you will need, run more circuits, and use 30A breakers.
> 
> - EarlS


1000A? You could run your neighbor's houses from that. +1 on "put in more than you think you will need"

Mos posted the mortiser a while back and I am extremely jealous of him. My mortiser is Paul Sellers style


----------



## duckmilk

> Here's another;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Are you making a new type of rasp?


----------



## GrantA

He passed out that's a closeup of the couch cushion


----------



## EarlS

Kenny is making stainless steel corn cobs.

Woo hoo!!! My mallet now officially has a head and handle that connect together!!!










Now I can start on Dave K's dice/clock mallet….....

Duck - 100A breaker. I'm blaming the spec on my glasses for missing the extra zero. Or my atrocious typing skills.


----------



## GrantA

Earl I figured you just wanted a bigger panel than mine

Sweet hammer though!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Grant, how goes the new shop? I've got a lead on a 5000sqft. building on 2 acres close by and have no idea what I'd do with it (to make money) but it's empty, looks somewhat neglected and could be a good deal.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## HokieKen

> Grant, how goes the new shop? I ve got a lead on a 5000sqft. building on 2 acres close by and have no idea what I d do with it (to make money) but it s empty, looks somewhat neglected and could be a good deal.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Don't worry Yeti. Grant has no idea what he's gonna do with his either.


----------



## GrantA

Yeti it goes S L O W L Y but surely. Finally got the load calculations done what must have been a week ago but still waiting on the city folks to confirm I can indeed get the 480 feed I want before I pull the trigger on transformer and panels. Hopefully next week I can get the new trim (sheet metal) built and installed in the window openings so the glass guys can get hard measurements and order new windows. Planning on progress to speed up in the next couple weeks

And if you find a deal on a shop get it! You'll find something to do with it ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's kind of what I was thinking, if nothing else, it's on two acres and I could charge $2/ft./mo. for outdoor boat/RV storage given our proximity to a couple lakes. The building looks solid as do the few windows it has (needs to be pressure washed), there's a fence around the perimeter and it looks like a jungle inside like nothing has been mowed or even driven over for a year or more. The old google image looks far more flattering than it's current state. It might be a bit of a long shot but it would be way cool!


----------



## Mosquito

> If you still have the treadle lathe next time I'm in MSP, I'll make you an offer on it, Mos. Probably won't be until spring, though. But I would use a chair with it… I'm an old retired guy, after all.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Always worth a try. My attachment to it, is the neat factor, collectability, and the fact that it was my first lathe (which lead to 3 more lol). I do like it, I've just not used it in about 2 years (though… having a look around the rest of my shop, there's a lot that falls in that category lol)


----------



## Lazyman

> If you still have the treadle lathe next time I'm in MSP, I'll make you an offer on it, Mos. Probably won't be until spring, though. But I would use a chair with it… I'm an old retired guy, after all.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


So Dave, are you even going to run power out to your new shop? A wood stove and some lanterns and you are good to go. I suppose you'll need a hamster driven vacuum pump for your stabilizing rig, though maybe you can rig a stationary bike driven pump for that.


----------



## Keebler1

Lazyman Daves gonna go with an oversized hamster wheel and put you in it to run it


----------



## HokieKen

Dave's coming over to the darkside y'all. He's already got a bandsaw and powered belt/disc sander. I give it 5 years and he'll have a shop full of Sawstop and Incra everywhere ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> Here's another;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Are you making a new type of rasp?
> 
> - duckmilk


That's a mighty good eye there Duck ;-) That's not what it is but, good eye.


----------



## Lazyman

> Lazyman Daves gonna go with an oversized hamster wheel and put you in it to run it
> 
> - Keebler1


Already had that job. I got off the wheel almost 6 years ago.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Earl has my name!!!! Mallet clock. Nice!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> So Dave, are you even going to run power out to your new shop? A wood stove and some lanterns and you are good to go.


Exact details TBD, Nathan, but local code requires an outlet every six feet, so there'll be power. Plus overhead lights. And electricity is needed for the mini-split.

I don't think I'll get any more power tools, but we'll see. I've had two people ask me what kind of wood I'm hauling back to Santa Fe on my next trip. I've been saying, "gotta finish the shop first!" But I'm going to need a whole bunch of something for my bookcases, so we'll see.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I should be ready to ship by end of day. Hopefully I remember to take photos.

If I catch a break, I might look for a discount code somewhere and buy that Nova Voyager DVR.
I only hesitate because it's not really going to be a moneymaker for me, just a nice-to-have that will make drilling more fun.
Do any of you have it? How does it perform with a mortising attachment?

Lastly: I'm just gonna do BLO as my allover mallet finish. Its what I've always done. Anybody object to that?


----------



## GrantA

John I wasn't sure what a voyager was, so I looked it up… $1700 for a drill press? To each his own but I'd have more fun with some old iron like a walker Turner, and I'd have a pocket full of cash leftover to buy a mortiser, and still have a pocket full of cash leftover


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Grant is correct to each his own IMHO i would NOT want a DP like that . I have an old delta / rockwell DP220 that i just love :<)))


----------



## RichBolduc

If you don't need a full floor drill press… We just came out with a bench top version of the Voyager. Look up the Viking

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John I wasn t sure what a voyager was, so I looked it up… $1700 for a drill press? To each his own but I d have more fun with some old iron like a walker Turner, and I d have a pocket full of cash leftover to buy a mortiser, and still have a pocket full of cash leftover
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Grant is correct to each his own IMHO i would NOT want a DP like that . I have an old delta / rockwell DP220 that i just love :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That giant price tag is why I keep putting it off. Overall what I love about it is the infinitely variable speed control and the long stroke depth. Overall rigidity is important too - the worst thing about my cheapo (ryobi) is that the table (or maybe it's the head) flexes under pressure so things don't end up perfectly straight.

The Nova has a bunch of other fancy features too but in fairness, if I can get what I need without the icing, it would be a better value. Any specific model recommendations?

Bear in mind it's pretty tough to get "old iron" around here with any certainty that it's not already shot to H. And I don't have the time to do restoration. (Houston area BTW)


----------



## jeffswildwood

The drill press I have I bought from Ken. I can't think of the brand or model number (Ken?) but it has proven to be a beast! I thought I didn't need one but when Ken "*made me an offer I couldn't refuse*" I don't know how I ever did wood work without one. A good drill press is a must for any shop. IMO


----------



## bndawgs

I wish rich would just get us all vouchers for free drill presses


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I wish rich would just get us all vouchers for free drill presses
> 
> - Steve


Was thinking the same thing!
I checked out the Viking, it's pretty cool, basically the same features with smaller swing and way lower price tag. I'll curb my enthusiasm and wait until I truly need something for a paying job.


----------



## mikeacg

> To each his own but I d have more fun with some old iron like a walker Turner,
> - GrantA


Grant,

When you get to be my age, you'll have more fun with a Walker!

Mike


----------



## TEK73

Making a spear for my daughter why waiting for y'all to finish your mallets…


















(It's for a cosplay, so all wood and some paint, no metal work)


----------



## Lazyman

> I wish rich would just get us all vouchers for free drill presses
> 
> - Steve


Heck, I would settle for half off!


----------



## duckmilk

> I m just gonna do BLO as my allover mallet finish. Its what I ve always done. Anybody object to that?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


That's what I'm doing for the handle that way if the recip wants something else, he can apply it over the blo. I also just put a basic shape on the handle which feels comfortable to me, but it can be refined if needed.


----------



## HokieKen

The infinitely variable speed can be accomplished with a 3 phase motor and VFD John. The quill stroke length is a big deal and where a lot of drill presses are lacking. My 1940's Boice Crane has a 4" quill travel and that alone pretty much guarantees it will be in my shop until I kick the bucket. It may well get a vfd/motor so I don't have to move the belts so much though.

The DP is a 12" Craftsman benchtop Jeff but I couldn't tell you what the model # is. I agree though, it's a lot of machine. If had room and use for two drill presses, it would have stayed in Roanoke ;-)


----------



## Mosquito

Plus, often 3 phase machines/motors are cheap, because most people won't go through the hassle to run them, if they don't already have 3 phase in their shop.


----------



## duckmilk

Speaking of 3 phase and vfd, Kenny when are you going to post something about the belt grinder you built?


----------



## bndawgs

Son wanted to cook hot dogs on the firepit. My poor maple logs. Lol


----------



## TEK73

> Son wanted to cook hot dogs on the firepit. My poor maple logs. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Steve


So, no mallets from Steve…


----------



## d_sinsley

I'm still here. Still waiting for the "go" to ship and make sure I am really shipping to who I was originally told to ship too. Since we were told to hold off and make sure we had full participation. So as soon as I get confirmation I'll ship.

I have been making Christmas presents. So I am still busy. Just quietly lurking along.


----------



## GrantA

We're visual learners Devon we like pictures of shop stuff


----------



## EarlS

> I wish rich would just get us all vouchers for free drill presses
> 
> - Steve


+1

Wish I had known about the Viking before I bought the cheapo WEN.

Lots of progress on the mallet yesterday after assembling the stand and mobile base for the drill press.

Had to get a new shop vac as well. The old one (Rigid) smells and sounds like the motor is going. What a pity, it only lasted 12 years. So I have a nice new shop vac that pulls 70" WC and 140 cfm, 5-1/2 peak HP. It's about time shop vac manufacturers start publishing performance data (even if it is a bit wonky) so the consumer can compare.

I'm also installing a Dust Deputy in front of the shop vac. The top piece snaps into some tabs around the top of the cyclone cylinder which doesn't seem especially air tight. I'm going to ask Oneida why they don't seal the pieces together to get an air tight seal. I can't see the vacuum pulling the pieces together tight enough to completely eliminate air leaks.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m still here. Still waiting for the "go" to ship and make sure I am really shipping to who I was originally told to ship too. Since we were told to hold off and make sure we had full participation. So as soon as I get confirmation I ll ship.
> 
> I have been making Christmas presents. So I am still busy. Just quietly lurking along.
> 
> - d_sinsley


Same here Devon, ready to go, hoping recipient like these I made. Working on Christmas items.

BTW, is Hungrypacman still in?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, did you get another Ridgid or Shop Vac brand?
I've had my Ridgid for 5 years, and it was only $35 at the time!


----------



## Mosquito

I'm also using a Rigid vac with my dust deputy. I got the vac 8 years ago, and the dust deputy about 4 years ago (when I got the shop). Haven't had to empty the vac bucket since. It was 100% worth the cost, just for using it when I was cutting up the 1/2" plywood for the shop walls and ceiling. Also use it to vacuum up whatever doesn't get swept up from the lathe, sawdust at the bandsaw, drill press, etc. I use it a lot.

Also, ready to ship here


----------



## JohnMcClure

Foind one…
Here


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I should pretty much finish my bonus item today should have a little time late this week and next weekend to finish the main item. Should be ready to ship by the end of next weekend.

Less than two weeks to go gents. Haven't even heard from a lot of you. Kind of ********************y.

John that thing will take some time to get going and making it look a bit better but it's phenomenal! Super cool! A little large for my shop though.


----------



## d_sinsley

So someone said they were visual learners. So this is the second half of my sisters Christmas present. The tote to carry all her horse grooming stuff in. This goes with the horse hoof pick I showed earlier. Its made from the blued pine I got. This stuff is looking amazing after only one coat of linseed oil.


----------



## duckmilk

That drill press is drool worthy John.

That is some pretty wood Devon. Blued pine? I don't know what that is.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> That is some pretty wood Devon. Blued pine? I don t know what that is.
> - duckmilk


Quote from wood data base:

Recent infestations by the mountain pine beetle (Dendroctonus ponderosae) have caused widespread death of Pine trees. The beetles lay eggs under the bark of an infested tree, carrying with it a blue stain fungus (Grosmannia clavigera) which inhibits the natural defenses of the tree against the beetle (and discolors the sapwood a grayish blue). When the beetle larvae emerge and feed under the bark, the tree dies. The discolored lumber is sometimes sold under the name "Beetle Kill" or "Blue Stain Pine."

'Blue stained pine' is common in mountainous regions of all the western states.

Couple pics here towards the bottom of page:
http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/pine,%20misc.htm

Cheers!


----------



## d_sinsley

Unfortunately that is true. "Blued pine" is more or less a secondary fungus infection that enters through the worm holes of the bark beetle. Think of it as splating in pine. But unlike splating in say maple or birch that makes more fine and delicate lines, the bluing occurs in large patches. It shows as a cream color, orange, blue, and grey.

Here a couple picks of the wood I got. My brother-in-law had some Ponderosa pines killed by beetles and I get as much of this as I want basically. Even if it is not blue when you cut it leave it a year and it will be. I am going to make my bedroom furniture out of it and redwood I am thinking.




























though it pisses me of that these little bugs are wiping out our forests I am glad it makes for some interesting wood to work with.


----------



## RichBolduc

Final glue up is done on the 3rd mallet. I'll try to get the final sanding and finishing done on it tonight or tomorrow…. Then I'll get ahold of Grant for shipping.

I made probably 7 mallets… Lots of failures on the handles. 

Rich


----------



## WallynSC

> I made probably 7 mallets… Lots of failures on the handles.
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


I'm not good at all with planning, so I had mental deficient thoughts, the wood I wanted to use was just too wet. A real good friend said he could roast it and I would be golden. Looked good on the outside but major stress fractures internally. Second wood was too punky and still way too hot to stabilize here in SC. Third choice of wood just looked like crap. My mallet is boxed and labeled waiting for orders from above.

Any of you have pictures of a fancy bowl depth gage? I usually grab the closest straight piece of wood and a ruler but thought it would be fun to make a nice bowl depth gage.


----------



## GrantA

Wally, check these out

Plenty more if you run a Google search just like this-
site:LumberJocks.com "depth gauge"


----------



## bigblockyeti

Regarding the kill beetle pine, LJ Monte Pittman has many projects of that pine as he used to be in SD and had it trucked in frequently. Most of his projects look amazing!


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks for the info Cap'n and Devon. It is pretty wood, but I agree that the dang beetles are a real problem with lots of trees. I would rather do without the pretty wood than have beetles killing stuff.


----------



## d_sinsley

Duck,

thats it. While I enjoy working with the wood I'd gladly give it up for healthy forests. Fortunately (if you can say that) it only effects pine. Not fir or other evergreens like hemlock or juniper or cedar. And where I live pines are only a part of our evergreen ecosystem, even a small part. We have more Grand fir, Doug fir and Western Red Cedar than we do pine. But in the lower elevations especially around town, Ponderosa pine is dominant and everywhere you look you see standing dead timber from the beetles.


----------



## WallynSC

Thank you Grant


----------



## JohnMcClure

> That drill press is drool worthy John.
> 
> - duckmilk


I guess it is pretty cool, but I don't have anywhere near the time to even check it out, let alone restore or tune it up. I'll be looking at the Grizzly catalog too; the Voyager has me stuck on that 6" travel!


----------



## Mosquito

John, that drill press is sweet!


----------



## EarlS

John - sweet looking drill press (I think).

When I lived in OR, I spent a lot of time in Edmonton and flew up there almost weekly. You could look out the plane window and see huge swaths of the Canadian forests that were dead from the pine beetle. The emerald ash borer is causing a lot of problems here in the midwest as well.

A minor set back today on the mallet. I'm using some brass and tried to epoxy it to the wood. For some reason it didn't hold. So I'm trying again. Maybe I need more clamps? ???

The WEN 10" drill press is finally attached to a stand and mobile base rather than sitting on top of the rolling workbench cabinet. I feel much safer knowing it won't tip over on me or start walking around when I'm using it.

I still have to finish the Dust Deputy/Shop Vac frame, add a drum under the filter on the Super Dust Deputy, and generally get things tidied up. Tripping over everything and constantly having to move stuff out of the way for work space is slowing down the mallet work.

The new shop vac is a Shop Vac. Looks like the hose is 2-1/2" rather than 2-1/4 like the Rigid uses. Hopefully I won't have to completely start over on adapters and such.


----------



## Lazyman

Did someone say they were looking for a mortiser?










It has little rust and needs a new engine.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ok… Just finished the 3 I'm sending out… Should ship tomorrow. 

Rich


----------



## EarlS

> Did someone say they were looking for a mortiser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has little rust and needs a new engine.
> 
> - Lazyman


It looks like that mortiser is from the era where "horsepower" meant horse power.


----------



## GrantA

mmm line shaft machines, gotta love em! Nathan are you planning to rejuvenate that one?I may have an appropriate era motor to spare, would have to check, If I do it'd be 3-phase though. I haven't looked but it seems like somebody ought to make a modern motor that looks like a vintage 3-ph. I have a 2hp DC motor that would easily fit inside the housing of one of those old 1hp-ish motors. hmmmm


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ok… Just finished the 3 I m sending out… Should ship tomorrow.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Rich, are we cleared to ship? I know from posts that my recipient has his stuff ready to go so I could also.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, y'all were busy this weekend!

I took the wife and kids/grandkids to Tweetsie Railroad on Saturday.









Everybody had a blast. The leaves were in full peak down in Boone, NC. It was a gorgeous drive down and other than some rain Saturday evening, the weather was great.

Sunday morning the kids headed back home and my bride and I did some hiking at Grandfather Mountain.









It was pretty incredible. I'll definitely be going back.

Duck - thanks for the reminder. I need to take some pictures and write up a blog post on my belt grinder. Just never seems to make it to the top of the list…

Steve - nice wieners.

John, that drill press is pretty friggin awesome. It sure ain't $700 of awesome though. And that's one place I ain't interested in going galoot anyway. 6" of travel is pretty great. It's definitely worth some serious thought if you need it. Many is the time I've center-drilled something only to realize I had to move the table down in order to drill it. Had it started that low, the center drill would have been to short though…

Those old line machines are cool Nathan. Easily converted too


----------



## JohnMcClure

> 6" of travel is pretty great. It s definitely worth some serious thought if you need it. Many is the time I ve center-drilled something only to realize I had to move the table down in order to drill it. Had it started that low, the center drill would have been to short though…
> - HokieKen


Yup. But as some of you pointed out, spending more on a drill press than a table saw just feels… pretty crazy! It's not like the extra cash is burning a hole in the bank. 
This has me looking at Grizzly's mill/drill machines. I'm thinking one could be used as a mortiser, drill press, and light milling all in one? (Never seen one up close though) And the downsides include: table can't tilt, and can't be moved way down or out of the way; so workpiece size is constrained. Any of you use one of those?
Plus, with the CNC I don't currently have the need for manual milling. Though mortises are a PITA on the CNC and easier by hand at this point.


----------



## HokieKen

If it's primarily for mortising, I'd be inclined to get a mortiser John. Those benchtop mill/drills are pretty useless and definitely not friendly for woodworking IMO.


----------



## RichBolduc

Mark me as shipped

Rich


----------



## TEK73

Anyone know how to search just within a thread?
Want to check out something in this thread - but it is soon 1600 posts - and I do not want to go through em all…


----------



## GrantA

John you could make a flip top stand for a benchtop mortiser AND drill press


----------



## HokieKen

> Anyone know how to search just within a thread?
> Want to check out something in this thread - but it is soon 1600 posts - and I do not want to go through em all…
> 
> - TEK73


Nope, sorry TEK, I don't believe it's possible.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Anyone know how to search just within a thread?
> Want to check out something in this thread - but it is soon 1600 posts - and I do not want to go through em all…
> 
> - TEK73


Type exactly this into google:
inurl:https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/305906 tek73
Then replace tek73 with your search term
However it seems Google has only indexed early posts from the thread so you aren't likely to find what you need. But it's a start!


----------



## Keebler1

Jeffswildwood if you want to ship your recipient is already finished. The rest lets hold off in case of changes


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So Jeff doesn't have my name. I'll get this figured out.


----------



## Keebler1

You never know Dave I couldve made a mistake and gave the same recipient twice


----------



## Keebler1

Has anyone heard from Brian Talbert or RRBOU? They're the only two I havent gotten a response from?


----------



## HokieKen

Nope. Haven't seen anything from them since they signed up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nope. MIA. I'm mean, I would have dropped them after progress pics if I hadn't heard anything.


----------



## HokieKen

*"Participation in the thread is a must."*

I'd drop them now if you can't get a response. I'm an a-hole though.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Good point. Whoever had those two names now ships to me. Thanks


----------



## GR8HUNTER

dont forget me i was participating the whole time i was not in hospital :<)))


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dang, y all were busy this weekend!


I'll say. Since I don't have a shop in NM, I went to one in Kentucky and learned to use moulding planes. Made a 4 foot long stick of picture frame.

Also learned how to tune up the antique planes I bought back in February and stuck in a box until Saturday.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow! Sweet Dave ). That's my kinda retirement. Travel the country going to woodworking shops and taking classes. Very cool. Hopefully the weird looking dude in the back with the blue t-shirt didn't bother you any ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep, that's a dream of a weekend right there man. Awesome!


----------



## Mosquito

Kenny, all but 2 seem to be wearing blue lol

That's awesome Dave. The place I learned how to use Hollows and Rounds was at the Mike Siemsen's demo bench at one of the Lie-Nielsen hand tool events a number of years ago. I was watching, and they said "Have you ever done this? Come over here, we'll show you". But then that meant I ended up being the demo lol

Also, whoever was looking at the DVR Voyager, I see woodcraft has it on sale for $1549.99, so you better jump on that :^)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Don't know how many there'll be like that, but yeah, it was fun. And since LAP is cutting way back on classes next year, I feel like I might've lucked into one of the last ones.

I think four of the seven of us in that photo are going to Handworks next year, too.


----------



## duckmilk

> Has anyone heard from Brian Talbert or RRBOU? They re the only two I havent gotten a response from?
> 
> - Keebler1


I agree with AZDave and Kenny, drop them and figure out how to re-arrange names. If they both have made mallets, they can send to each other.

My bonus mallet doesn't look like it is gonna happen, but the other one will be ready to ship soon. I'll send Keebler a pic in a couple of days.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I almost made it to the post office today, good thing I didn't because I forgot to take pics.
I'm ready though and my recipient is definitely g2g.


----------



## WallynSC

> I almost made it to the post office today, good thing I didn t because I forgot to take pics.
> I m ready though and my recipient is definitely g2g.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


What were we supposed to take pics of?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just send it John I'm good for it. Probably.


----------



## Keebler1

WallynSC. Send me pics of the finished mallet.


----------



## HokieKen

Another teaser…









First time using my Nova Live Center System too. That thing is nice! Thanks for the hookup Rich )


----------



## JohnMcClure

Mos,
Thanks for the tip. I'll continue thinking about it!


----------



## WallynSC

> WallynSC. Send me pics of the finished mallet.
> 
> - Keebler1


I did a week ago, you want another pic?


----------



## Lazyman

> mmm line shaft machines, gotta love em! Nathan are you planning to rejuvenate that one?I may have an appropriate era motor to spare, would have to check, If I do it d be 3-phase though. I haven t looked but it seems like somebody ought to make a modern motor that looks like a vintage 3-ph. I have a 2hp DC motor that would easily fit inside the housing of one of those old 1hp-ish motors. hmmmm
> 
> - GrantA


No, it was actually in front of an antique store in Comfort, TX. While our wives were in the store a buddy of mine and I spent about 20 minutes just looking at it and figuring out how it must have worked until we noticed the craft beer place across the street and walked over to check IT out. I think that somewhere I have a picture of the makers mark.


----------



## Keebler1

Wallyn your fine i was answering your question of what john was supposed to take pics of


----------



## GrantA

You're supposed to take pics of what you made to post a project after your recipient has a chance to reveal it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm ready, but I need my Son to get some pictures first. I think I'll ship first of the month. Retired payday. LOL I may add one more small bonus item. Remember, bonus items don't have to be swap related. )

On a side note, my Son made me some cards.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Jeff!


----------



## GrantA

Looks great Jeff! I love the wood background. Is that your shop cat in the tree? Haha


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like he messed up the phone number and email address Jeff. ;-p


----------



## jeffswildwood

> That s awesome Jeff!
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Ken, Since the swap began, I've knocked out 10 PO box doors, 57 sleds, 25 Christmas trees for school kids to paint, 10 small sleds, 10 sleighs, 1 large sleigh and 2 flower carts. All sold and orders for more! I've been in the shop until almost 9:00 pm every day.


----------



## HokieKen

That's funny. Jeff will give his phone # and email to strangers but he doesn't trust you buncha thugs ) And I exclude myself because I already have his number and email ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks great Jeff! I love the wood background. Is that your shop cat in the tree? Haha
> 
> - GrantA


Yes, that's my shop cat.



> Looks like he messed up the phone number and email address Jeff. ;-p
> 
> - Lazyman


I marked them out, I get enough robocalls, with all the spam on here….....


----------



## jeffswildwood

I trust all you fellow wood workers. )) It's the trollers I worry about. The "Ted's woodworking" bunch.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## EarlS

Nice selfie Grant - was it keroke last night at the shelter?


----------



## mikeacg

Up here in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan (The UP as in Yoopers) we call every from the mitten part of the state 'Trolls' cuz they live under the bridge…

Selfie? Heck, he wishes he could grow a moustache that nice!


----------



## HokieKen

To be fair Mike, his mustache is kinda pink like that.


----------



## Keebler1

RRBOU just bowed out of the swap. We have heard or yall are confident bill berklich will be good correct?


----------



## HokieKen

Bill will be good Keebler. What about Brian Talbert?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny still waiting to hear back. Gonna send 1 more email then drop him Weds if he doesnt respond


----------



## HokieKen

Well, this is awesome!


----------



## Keebler1

I need one of those I can see so many ways to scare my family


----------



## HokieKen

I think Bill clicked on my link and posted this in that project by accident. I'll just do this for him ;-)



> Hey still here. Love it when the scraper is sharp.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


At any rate, he's still active and swappin'


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL… I HATE posting on a cel phone!! Thx


----------



## TEK73

Getting some work done!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Speaking of the DVR voyager since mosquito brought it up. Has anyone messed around with adding a VFD controlled motor to a machine? I'm thinking of doing that to my drill press. It looks like a pretty simple thing to do. You can get a VFD driver for about a hundred bucks then it looks like you can get a 3 phase 1hp motor from eBay or Craigslist for less than 50 with a little luck and then you have a digital speed controlled drill press for less than $150.


----------



## duckmilk

> ROFL… I HATE posting on a cel phone!! Thx
> 
> - Bill Berklich


LOL, me too, that's why I use the computer.

Kenny has done that Thor. He built a belt grinder which he hasn't posted yet ;-P

Good luck with that TEK.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yep Thor, that would work just fine. I have 4 VFDs around my shop now. 3 of them used to control speed in a manner like you're referencing.


----------



## HokieKen

I do have a 3 phase motor and vfd on my belt grinder. And soon I'll have a vfd running the 3 phase motor on my knee mill. Someday I'll replace the single phase motors on my metal lathe and drill press with 3 ohase and vfds.

It's as straightforward as it seems. Just select a vfd appropriate for the motor and set the appropriate parameters in your vfd when you set it up and your in business.


----------



## Mosquito

That is what I ended up doing with the Nova lathe I got, except I spent a little more for my VFD than that. It already had the motor, but no (working) VFD). Make sure you know what you're doing before you get to setting up the VFD. That's how I ended up getting the lathe and 2 dead VFDs. The old one died, and then the guy accidently fried a replacement trying to fix the lathe before he sold it


----------



## Mosquito

Question regarding those with more digital VFD experience than I… do any of you have a VFD that will run on 120v? And if you do, have you been able to use it on a GFCI protected circuit?

The one I got for the lathe could be wired 120v or 240v, and was "analog" in that it had rheostats that you used to set things like min/max frequency, ramp up/down speed, etc. Apparently there was a separate model that I would have had to have gotten in order to use it on GFCI protected 120v circuits. The one I have will immediately trip the GFCI once turned on, which worried me some until I started doing some looking around. Bummer, but I just wired it for 240v and called it a day. Just wondering if this was a common problem amung most VFD, or if the digital ones didn't have as much of an issue with that (or if most people don't run 120v VFDs, which is also entirely possible)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I never tried wiring to a GFCI circuit so sorry Mos.

I have two cheap Chinese VFDs in operation and two speedier ones. One particularly with sensorless vectoring and a closed in dust proof case. They are all good enough imo. Defijitely change your setting immediately after you hook it up to whatever matches your motor. A lot of those are sold for 400hz CNC spindles and come set to 400hz.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Cool to hear people are doing it. I'm thinking of using one on a woodgears bandsaw I'm planning on building so I can cut steel on it. I think I'm going to make my own controller for one so that I can display feet per minute. But mostly because I'm an electrical engineer and don't think I've been making any of my projects unnecessarily complex enough at home.


----------



## HokieKen

Good grief… another master of the black arts. So then you must know about the magic smoke and that you can never let it out or the little fairy in the motor dies and goes to hell. At least that'S how it was explained in my ME classes. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Done! And somebody's getting a BFH this time ). A final (ish) teaser:


----------



## TEK73

I build a router table with a watercooled VFD controlled spindel.

No electrical engeineer, so this was a nice overcomplicated project on my part.
Had not thought about using a VFD controlled spindel in existing tool, but that would for sure be a great way to make my old drill press moden with speed control.
Must find a motor that is strong on low rpm's though. The router spindel goes up to 22000 rpm, a drill press should work down to 300rpm I guess.


----------



## HokieKen

The lower the speed you can get on a drill press the better IMO TEK. Opens up the possibility to drill very hard parts or use very large cutters and also introduces the ability to power-tap metal parts since in addition to speed control, you can reverse the motor 

The sensorless vector control VFDs that Dave mentioned earlier are supposed to be ideal for maintaining torque at the low end of the speed range. One of the black magicians would have to explain exactly how. I just read stuffs on the google.


----------



## EarlS

> Good grief… another master of the black arts. So then you must know about the magic smoke and that you can never let it out or the little fairy in the motor dies and goes to hell. At least that'S how it was explained in my ME classes. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I can only imagine what your ME prof's said about chemical engineering…..

FWIW - the 10" 3962 WEN bandsaw is complete and utter trash!!! At least my better half was mildly sympathetic when I went off on a rant last night after nearly ruining the mallet handle when I was cutting the curves. Now I'm actively watching CL to see if a decent one comes up for sale locally.


----------



## HokieKen

You sure Earl? Sure it's not the blade? I have no experience with that saw just find that a lot of the time when people have issues that bad it's often just a crappy blade.

As far as CE, we were taught that God already made all of the elements we need and going around mixing [email protected]! up is the devil's work.


----------



## RichBolduc

My shipping weight was 9 lbs you amature.

Rich



> Done! And somebody's getting a BFH this time ). A final (ish) teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## JD77

I almost squeezed the trigger on a cheap chinese vdf and 3phase motor this summer. I'm no electrical engineer and my jointer motor was having trouble starting. Swapped out the capacitor and things got worse. Long story short, the lathe was gonna get upgraded and the jointer would get the lathe's old motor. I just couldn't do it knowing I screwed up the old delta motor. Ended up figuring it out and now I still don't have speed control….missed my chance.


----------



## GrantA

I can't see any reason for speed control on a jointer
Edit- I see JD you were gonna give the lathe speed control, that's a welcome addition and a spare motor in storage is never a bad thing- do it!

Tek I'd like to see your router build, is it on a blog etc somewhere?

Earl what's the saw doing / not doing? Short of getting a tannewitz or Northfield I'm not so sure you'll get much better than the wen - like Kenny said the blade that came with it belongs in the trash, or set aside for cutting up firewood chunks. Align Tracking, set tension, adjust guides and thrust bearings, square table to blade, should be good to go

With that said if you want a delta here ya go!

Either way I'd still order some Timberwolf blades. Or wood slicer. I hear good things about Laguna blades too. Timberwolf are "low-tension" blades, perfect for light framed saws


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You sure Earl? Sure it s not the blade? I have no experience with that saw just find that a lot of the time when people have issues that bad it s often just a crappy blade.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 for Ken. I tried the wood slicers and have been overwhelmed with the quality. I had used craftsman blades (because they were cheap) and with a tune up they still cut very nice. Just didn't last very long.

I still have the original blade that came with the saw and no matter what I do, I can't get a good cut with it. Lots of drift, lots of binding, no control, just makes an unpredictable cut. I kept it as a spare and now it's not even a spare. Just an unusable blade.


----------



## Mosquito

I guess I was figuring JD's speed control was for the lathe, not the jointer. I was assuming the lathe had "manual" speed control (i.e. swapping belt pully)

+1 on wanting to see the router table build


----------



## TEK73

hmm, I think I was about 85 ;-)
What does BFH stand for?



> My shipping weight was 9 lbs you amature.
> 
> Rich
> 
> Done! And somebody's getting a BFH this time ). A final (ish) teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> - RichBolduc


----------



## HokieKen

BFH = Big Friggin' Hammer ;-)


----------



## TEK73

> Tek I d like to see your router build, is it on a blog etc somewhere?
> 
> - GrantA


There is one here: https://byggebolig.no/fres-og-dreiing/topp-til-overfres-med-hevesenke-mulighet/msg572741#msg572741
However, it is in Norwegian. There is some initial stuff there, but the link goes to the post where the fun of building it actually start.
Note that bad-ass table saw ;-)
This is before I got my real table saw, so at that time my table saw was a circular saw mounted up-down on a table…


----------



## HokieKen

Here's TEK's router table for those interested:


You have a nice lineup of projects posted TEK. I'm anxious to see what you produced for your first swap  I love your workbench BTW.


----------



## EarlS

Brand new Olson 1/8" 14 tpi blade.

The bigger issue is that the entire machine is poorly made. For example, the table is thin aluminum that isn't flat. The miter bar is plastic. The table tilts, even when you don't want it to because the release won't hold t in place. It sounds like the blade is rubbing at various places inside the housing. The mast is made out of low quality aluminum that has a really narrow channel for the blade to run through which makes changing blades an ordeal. You can't see the blade if the guide mast is pulled down where it belongs. There is a light but it is on the back side of the blade rather than the front.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Brand new Olson 1/8" 14 tpi blade.
> 
> The bigger issue is that the entire machine is poorly made. For example, the table is thin aluminum that isn t flat. The miter bar is plastic. The table tilts, even when you don t want it to because the release won t hold t in place. It sounds like the blade is rubbing at various places inside the housing. The mast is made out of low quality aluminum that has a really narrow channel for the blade to run through which makes changing blades an ordeal. You can t see the blade if the guide mast is pulled down where it belongs. There is a light but it is on the back side of the blade rather than the front.
> 
> - EarlS


sounds to me like you just want a new bandsaw with all them things wrong :<))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

> Brand new Olson 1/8" 14 tpi blade.
> 
> The bigger issue is that the entire machine is poorly made. For example, the table is thin aluminum that isn t flat. The miter bar is plastic. The table tilts, even when you don t want it to because the release won t hold t in place. It sounds like the blade is rubbing at various places inside the housing. The mast is made out of low quality aluminum that has a really narrow channel for the blade to run through which makes changing blades an ordeal. You can t see the blade if the guide mast is pulled down where it belongs. There is a light but it is on the back side of the blade rather than the front.
> 
> - EarlS


That's most likely not the blade ;-)

Hate to hear that Earl. So far, Wen has been a pretty solid bet when looking at the low-end of the decent power tool market from what I've hear. This is the first major strike against the value they offer. Better luck with the next one….


----------



## Bluenote38

> Up here in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan (The UP as in Yoopers) we call every from the mitten part of the state Trolls cuz they live under the bridge…
> 
> Selfie? Heck, he wishes he could grow a moustache that nice!
> 
> - mikeacg


 "Trolls"? really?... I can feel my IQ drop just crossing the Big Mac 

BTW is that Shapper still available?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Done! And somebody's getting a BFH this time ). A final (ish) teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Hmmm… thought you weighed more. Camera must be adding more than 10lbs


----------



## GrantA

Kenny then you obviously missed or forgot about my not so kind comments about a wen "planer" a friend bought. That things pitiful


----------



## Bluenote38

> RRBOU just bowed out of the swap. We have heard or yall are confident bill berklich will be good correct?
> 
> - Keebler1


Yes

Mother-in-law passed - working through family things


----------



## bigblockyeti

Here's my VFD converted Delta DP, the Hitachi motor I scored for $20 is a six pole allowing lower speed and more torque. The VFD is my second of the same make/model and typically hovers around $100 on amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DKJWM62/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I really need to put in a proper enclosure so I can prevent dust/metal intrusion.


----------



## HokieKen

I must have missed that Grant. Good to know….

Sorry to hear about the MIL Bill.

I only weigh about 41.60 (E2) oz Bill.


----------



## HokieKen

That's the same VFD as I have on my belt grinder Yeti. The detachable control panel is nice when you enclose it. I put mine in an enclosure I rescued from the dumpster and mounted the controls on the cover with the optional extension cable. No need to open the enclosure to change the speed/direction


----------



## Bluenote38

> I must have missed that Grant. Good to know….
> 
> Sorry to hear about the MIL Bill.
> 
> I only weigh about 41.60 (E2) oz Bill.
> 
> - HokieKen


 Thx - lost one of my last two surviving Uncles. And the last one is on pretty thin ice. Looking like I'll be the "Old Man" of the family in a few more months :-(


----------



## HokieKen

That's better than not making it to being the old man Bill…


----------



## GrantA

Sorry to hear that Bill, none of us are guaranteed tomorrow unfortunately

Yeti is definitely not since he posted a full link….


----------



## HokieKen

Bad Yeti! I haven't looked at the site on my phone yet so I didn't catch it ;-)


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

How many posts til it goes away?


----------



## HokieKen

7 more


----------



## GrantA




----------



## BMichs75

Just finished vetting some cows for a client who owns a good size sawmill. Logs stacked close to the cattle chute so working with the smell of oak in air made for one nice afternoon. Thought you all would appreciate that.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## bigblockyeti

I just copied and pasted, does that mess with chinese fruit phones?


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

Ahh now it's gone. To my knowledge it's all mobile browsers, full links make the page really wide and it doesn't fit in the screen in portrait orientation


----------



## Mosquito

I'm not even following what's going on here lol


----------



## GrantA

It doesn't affect flip phones Mos


----------



## EarlS

> Just finished vetting some cows for a client who owns a good size sawmill. Logs stacked close to the cattle chute so working with the smell of oak in air made for one nice afternoon. Thought you all would appreciate that.
> 
> - BMichs75


Are you sure that was oak you were smelling?


----------



## Mosquito

> It doesn t affect flip phones Mos
> 
> - GrantA


Windows Phone, thank you very much. Only a slight jump up from flip lol



> Edit: Split it up for you phone users
> IBetWeCouldBreakItInOtherWaysTooSinceItSeems
> ToStruggleWithNonBreakingLinesAFairBitUnlessItDoesAndIJustCanNot
> ActuallySeeWhatTheIssueIs


You're Welcome


----------



## Mosquito

I'm just imagining Grant sitting there going "Ugh, WTF, now I have to find 15 pictures of a MOSQUITO to get rid of that one!"

I will say I think one of the moments I legitimately laughed audibly while reading through LJ was when I discovered you could add tables to your post. But you have to be extremely careful, since if not closed out properly it would screw up the site. It was hilarious reading through the posts of some people trying it out, and completely fubaring the site/thread lol


col1col2value1value2


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

Well played Mos


----------



## GrantA

Well played…


----------



## GrantA

But not cool


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA




----------



## Mosquito

lol nice, I was going to edit the post to get rid of that once you saw it, but then work got in the way and you've got it covered


----------



## HokieKen

For the record, that's 27 consecutive posts that have absolutely no relevance to the subject of this thread *and none of them were mine*! I'm so mature.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That can only come from someone with A LOT of free time on their hands. I want to work in freight forwarding when I grow up!


----------



## GrantA

Hahaha it comes and goes for sure!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I've never seen Grant work that hard at anything.


----------



## Mosquito

> Hahaha it comes and goes for sure!
> 
> - GrantA


LOL nice


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, I want a decent bandsaw.
One that is able to resaw 10-15" beech wood.

Just saying…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Hmm, I want a decent bandsaw.
> One that is able to resaw 10-15" beech wood.
> 
> Just saying…
> 
> - TEK73


its called wood mizer :<))


----------



## BMichs75

Ok… Needing some advice. Looking for an air filtration system for the shop. I would rather buy than build since I barely have enough time in the shop as it is. I have a 2hp Jet dust collector which I plan on upgrading to a Clearvue Pentz EF-5 in the next 12 months. My shop is 900sqft with 10ft sidewalls and 15 ft cathedral ceiling. Can I get by with the small Jet afs (1000B) or should I look into something larger? i have read a lot of negative comments on the larger 2000 model. I would most likely modify the secondary filter with a cylindrical winn filter or something of the like (stumpy nubs video). Any thoughts?


----------



## GrantA

Brandon as much good as I've read about the afs1000 I'd go for multiple units if one isn't enough. I'm probably going to build something since I have excess DC blowers currently but I almost bought one of those a while back for my home shop. Deal fell through and the wen units kept catching my eye, haven't done anything at the home shop yet.

As for you wanting an EF5, check with me when you're ready to upgrade I may have something for you


----------



## Mosquito

+1 on the multiple smaller air cleaners. Set them up to get good circulation. I've got a single PSI AC930 on the ceiling, and then have a secondary air cleaner that I built with a small blower fan and 3 furnace filters to help augment that one, and to recirculate the air back towards the cleaner on the ceiling for good air movement.


----------



## BMichs75

> Brandon as much good as I ve read about the afs1000 I d go for multiple units if one isn t enough. I m probably going to build something since I have excess DC blowers currently but I almost bought one of those a while back for my home shop. Deal fell through and the wen units kept catching my eye, haven t done anything at the home shop yet.
> 
> As for you wanting an EF5, check with me when you re ready to upgrade I may have something for you
> 
> - GrantA


Ok you have peaked my interest. I need to know what you may have for me.  PM me if necessary.


----------



## GrantA

I'll throw it out here Brandon. 
I've got a 3-phase powermatic 3hp dust collector but I assume you are working off single phase power.
I have a brand new marathon 5hp single phase motor and a 16" impeller I bought from clearvue. I was going to build the pentz cyclone for my home shop, then I got the new shop in town and some 3-phase blowers. So it's stashed underneath my contractor saw for now. 
My plan is to build the cyclone &blower housing eventually and test it vs another 5hp blower setup I have and go from there. If you (or anyone else) would like a good price on a motor and impeller (I could even see about having a cyclone built, or even just the pieces cut on a plasma table) then let me know!


----------



## RichBolduc

And on a side note…. Ready for tomorrow….










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Ok you have peaked my interest. I need to know what you may have for me.  PM me if necessary.
> 
> - BMichs75


You're a brave man Brandon. Grant likes to trick people into looking at his nude selfies. You're a vet though So I guess you've seen it before…

Here's a teaser. It's not a mallet and it has nothing to do with the swap. And only Mos' will care about it.


----------



## BMichs75

> I ll throw it out here Brandon.
> I ve got a 3-phase powermatic 3hp dust collector but I assume you are working off single phase power.
> I have a brand new marathon 5hp single phase motor and a 16" impeller I bought from clearvue. I was going to build the pentz cyclone for my home shop, then I got the new shop in town and some 3-phase blowers. So it s stashed underneath my contractor saw for now.
> My plan is to build the cyclone &blower housing eventually and test it vs another 5hp blower setup I have and go from there. If you (or anyone else) would like a good price on a motor and impeller (I could even see about having a cyclone built, or even just the pieces cut on a plasma table) then let me know!
> 
> - GrantA


Grant thanks for the offer. I will keep that in mind (unless anyone else wants it).


----------



## GrantA

Who likes parks and rec?


----------



## GrantA

Kenny's turning a new cane. Duh


----------



## Mosquito

> Here's a teaser. It's not a mallet and it has nothing to do with the swap. And only Mos' will care about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ha, definitely care :-D


----------



## GrantA

I'm thinking about that as if it were on my south bend which would mean it's a pretty good sized piece, I remember now it's on Kenny's lathe so it's probably a guide rod for a 45 plane eh?
;-p


----------



## JohnMcClure

These made me sad yesterday.


----------



## HokieKen

Get one of those John! Rust on old tools makes me smile because it makes em cheap or free usually  It may be as simple as teardown-clean-reassemble and you're in business. If not, part it out and hop on ebay.


----------



## HokieKen

In fact, I see a taper attachment on that top one. Which sometimes sell for as much as the lathe. That and the chuck on there could easily bring $500 with a good cleaning. Possibly double that depending on maker and vintage.


----------



## HokieKen

Oooh! Another look says that is on a cast iron stand. Another $300-500 potentially.


----------



## GrantA

John you should definitely try to get the one with the 3-jaw chuck, we'll walk you through a tear down and rebuild or part out :-D


----------



## HokieKen

If you could get it for $100, you can make your $ back just from me on that taper attachment


----------



## GrantA

Come on Kenny that's worth like $400 at least offer $125


----------



## mikeacg

> "Trolls"? really?... I can feel my IQ drop just crossing the Big Mac
> 
> BTW is that Shapper still available?
> 
> - Bill Berklich


You know I wasn't talking about you Bill!!! Heck, I'm from a lot farther below the bridge originally myself!

And YES that shaper is still available. I found a bunch of bits for you but they got a bit wet at some point so I have them soaking in an oil bath…

Mike


----------



## mikeacg

> For the record, that s 27 consecutive posts that have absolutely no relevance to the subject of this thread *and none of them were mine*! I m so mature.
> 
> - HokieKen


Someone said Kenny and mature in the same Post?

Oh, it was Kenny! Never mind…


----------



## JohnMcClure

You guys think so? They've been out in the rain for years. I'll get em if you think its worth the trouble.


----------



## DavePolaschek

You boys had a fun day while I was driving home through freezing rain and totaled semis. In Texas, of all places. I-40 was a complete mess west of Amarillo this morning. I quit counting at two dozen tractor-trailers upside down in the ditches.

It got pretty once I made it to New Mexico and the sun came out.


----------



## Keebler1

Yea Dave about the only time im glad im delivering in Houston area is when OK or north texas get hard freezes/ice or snow


----------



## HokieKen

> You guys think so? They ve been out in the rain for years. I ll get em if you think its worth the trouble.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Not sure about the wood lathes. The look kinda shop built and maybe not worth the effort. But in all honesty that metal lathe looks like a well-built machine from that picture. Not sure if it's salvageable or not. That will probably hinge on how much damage the bed has sustained from all the rust. Could be a project that results in a real workhorse. But, even if it's beyond saving, there is definitely some cash to be made by doing some cleanup and parting it out. Like I said, the taper attachment and chuck will sell quickly on ebay and those CI stands are gold if someone who can pick it up is searching for one for a restoration.

If you know make and vintage, I can give you a little better idea on what it's worth. It's really a matter of your time vs. the financial possibilities. For me, I'd haul it home if the price was right.


----------



## EarlS

It's Halloween and there are a couple inches of snow on the ground here in IA as well. Guess that means more candy for me.

On a swap note - I finished the Jessem Excel II router table set up and did some basic roundover work on the mallet handle. JessEm certainly knows how to make high performance equipment. It is on the other side of the quality and performance spectrum from the Wen bandsaw. Once the swap is over I need to write up some reviews, post a blog about the dust collector build, and who knows what else….


----------



## HokieKen

You can do all that after you make all the mallets for the rest of us Earl. You have your new shop now so no excuses. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Nevermind on the taper attachment John… A closer look shows that what I thought was an attachment is just part of the carriage. That drops the part-out value by quite a bit. Still probably a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m thinking about that as if it were on my south bend which would mean it s a pretty good sized piece, I remember now it s on Kenny s lathe so it s probably a guide rod for a 45 plane eh?
> ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


It's about the same diameter Grant. And I guess it could, in theory, be used as a guide rod for a 45. And I'm making two of them so…. No. It's not a guide rod.


----------



## bndawgs

> I m thinking about that as if it were on my south bend which would mean it s a pretty good sized piece, I remember now it s on Kenny s lathe so it s probably a guide rod for a 45 plane eh?
> ;-p
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> It s about the same diameter Grant. And I guess it could, in theory, be used as a guide rod for a 45. And I m making two of them so…. No. It s not a guide rod.
> 
> - HokieKen


Chopsticks I bet.


----------



## GrantA

No, Kenny doesn't have a taper attachment.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm waiting until Grant sells me his SB since it already has a taper attachment.


----------



## Mosquito

I don't even have a metal lathe…. so I'll take Kenny's when he gets Grants lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Would have to be a really good deal John. Those things aren't easy to move. Lots of effort involved. Would really need to know the make/model and price.


----------



## HokieKen

> Would have to be a really good deal John. Those things aren't easy to move. Lots of effort involved. Would really need to know the make/model and price.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


+1. If it's accessible and you have plenty of time though, you can tear it down to major components and load in a truck/suv easily with 2 people.


----------



## Bluenote38

> "Trolls"? really?... I can feel my IQ drop just crossing the Big Mac
> 
> BTW is that Shapper still available?
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> You know I wasn t talking about you Bill!!! Heck, I m from a lot farther below the bridge originally myself!
> 
> And YES that shaper is still available. I found a bunch of bits for you but they got a bit wet at some point so I have them soaking in an oil bath…
> 
> Mike
> 
> - mikeacg


I Think I can stand you to dinner and beer weekend of the 17th. Either "local" or I can bring some Troll piss ;-)

Trying to con the wife into coming and calling it a vacation ROFLMAO - she's not buying it. Wants to go to St Thomas.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Keebler, can I go ahead and ship or are you rearranging people? My recipient is good to go so I don't see a reason not to.

Guys, the lathe will be free if I can haul it. Theres a forklift where it is, but not one at my house, and no room in my house. Conceivably I could park it in my driveway while I extract valuable parts.
The pitting is severe all over, it's just such a shame this was allowed to happen.


----------



## GrantA

Can you get us some.more pics and details? I know where a previously nice one is sitting in the same sad shape, it's state property and nothing I can do about it :-(


----------



## Woodmaster1

I had a south bend lathe with a taper attachment in the shop at the school where I taught machining. They sold all of my 8 metal lathes at auction. They dropped metals and I taught drafting & technology bummer. After I retired they realized it was a mistake and have brought back industrial arts in the last two years.


----------



## Keebler1

John youre good to ship


----------



## GrantA

I'm witnessing the same ^^ but they're putting in new cnc equipment. one local campus is putting in 5-axis machines right now to train employees for a new Taurus firearms manufacturing facility 
Short of being an apprentice in a shop with manual machines or just buying machines to self-learn like I'm doing, nobody is being taught to run manual machines 
I know where some nice machines are sitting in storage because either they're state property and won't be auctioned (or scrapped) until the space is needed or they're tied to federal funds ("donated" to a school by the military for example) and they either have to wait a certain number of years before they can sell or donate to another school. 
I tried calling my shop a school but no such luck.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny new recipient sent


----------



## HokieKen

Not having room for it is a problem John. If it's not something you're gonna keep, the only real use is parting it out. Whether or not that's worthwhile depends on make/model/vintage probably. The motor looks like it's probably mounted under the stand, probably enclosed. So, there's probably a good motor and a salvageable chuck at a minimum. If the pitting is that bad though, might not be a lot else.

If it's convenient to you and you want to get some more pics, might be able to offer better idea of the value.


----------



## Lazyman

> I tried calling my shop a school but no such luck.
> 
> - GrantA


Instead of a school maybe you can get a grant as a recreational area?


----------



## EarlS

There is a really nice drill press / mill sitting in one of the maintenance shops at work that has a bad motor but for whatever reason, it has been sitting there for about 10 years with a little surface rust on the table. Last year, when I asked if I could buy I was told that there was a plan to fix it. Must be a 20 year plan.


----------



## HokieKen

Got it Keebler.


----------



## GrantA

> Instead of a school maybe you can get a grant as a recreational area?
> - Lazyman


What and have random people come hang out with my tools? Jeepers ;-p



> I was told that there was a plan to fix it. Must be a 20 year plan.
> - EarlS


That plan was hatched as soon as you asked about it! Keep asking…


----------



## Lazyman

Not totally random, just us! We bring beer, you know.


----------



## GrantA

Well y'all have an open invitation anyways

Except Kenny. Gotta watch that dude he'll be loading up my lathes and mills


----------



## Lazyman

Earl, you should go ahead and get your purchasing guy order any parts that it needs. That way when you finally wear them down and they sell it to you, you won't have to order the parts yourself.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks Keebler.

Monday I'll head back there and get more pics. It's in the scrap yard behind my shop. Many tons of iron back there rusting away, but most of it is dumb iron. The lathe WAS a different story.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Finished up my bonus item last night other than some sanding it's essentially done. Hope to finish the main one this weekend and ship Monday. My recipient is good to go so I'm safe shipping I imagine. Damn bonus item was tougher than my main item.


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - if you're keeping score, you might as well give me a "P" too. I should probably start looking for a shipping box too.

Now I just gotta get started on all those dice mallets…....


----------



## Keebler1

Got it Earl


----------



## TEK73

Filled up with some wood again.
All beech - should hold for the rest of my lifetime I hope…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You dying on us Tek? That might last me a year or two maybe. Or maybe most of a bench build?


----------



## Lazyman

At least send us your address Tek so that we can come raid your beech pile when you kick the bucket.

Hopefully your demise will be preceded by the words: "Watch This! or Yeehaa!"


----------



## RichBolduc

I wonder what the airlines would charge to fly that state side when he dies…

Rich



> At least send us your address Tek so that we can come raid your beech pile when you kick the bucket.
> 
> Hopefully your demise will be preceded by the words: "Watch This!
> 
> - Lazyman


----------



## HokieKen

If I were you, I'd triple the size of that pile and hope it does NOT last my lifetime TEK ;-)

I guess I should send Keebs a pic…


----------



## RichBolduc

I love how Waterlox makes Hickory a golden color…

Rich


----------



## hairy

I started doing some shop clean up today. I noticed that my dust collector seemed a little weak.










I'm surprised that it worked at all. The 2 and 1/2" hose that goes to my SharkGuard was plugged. The 4" main hose was almost plugged. The filter needed a good blow job to get back in the game. It's all good now.


----------



## bndawgs

> I started doing some shop clean up today. I noticed that my dust collector seemed a little weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m surprised that it worked at all. The 2 and 1/2" hose that goes to my SharkGuard was plugged. The 4" main hose was almost plugged. The filter needed a good blow job to get back in the game. It s all good now.
> 
> - hairy


There's a good quote in there, but I'll let Kenny go there.


----------



## hairy

I didn't do it. My leaf blower did. I watched.

That pile on top of the drum was packed in the Dust Deputy, I had to dig it out. Ream it?


----------



## EarlS

Hairy - please post a picture of your Sharkguard set up if you have a chance. I'm looking for good ideas on how to run the DC hose to mine.


----------



## HokieKen

Just be aware that if you copy Hairy's setup you may have to give the occasional blow job Earl.


----------



## JohnMcClure

P/S for me


----------



## HokieKen

I sent a P but I'll hold off on the S for a bit. Might find a bonus item to throw in over the weekend….


----------



## bndawgs

> Just be aware that if you copy Hairy s setup you may have to give the occasional blow job Earl.
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol, I was going to say that I think we could all use a good blow job to get back in the game.


----------



## HokieKen

Get your mind out of the gutter Steve.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Must be nice John and Kenny. Hoping to be in your shoes by Monday.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I guess if I mail them tomorrow via USPS they will get there on Monday Dave. No idea why you want to wear my shoes but okay…


----------



## mikeacg

> I Think I can stand you to dinner and beer weekend of the 17th. Either "local" or I can bring some Troll piss ;-)
> 
> Trying to con the wife into coming and calling it a vacation ROFLMAO - she s not buying it. Wants to go to St Thomas.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


St. Thomas or the UP? Hmmmmm… I was born on St. Croix so I can see her dilemma! A couple more snowflakes and I could be easily convinced!

We have lots of beer here! PM me with your plans.

I'll drag the wee beast out of the basement!


----------



## mikeacg

> Get your mind out of the gutter Steve.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hey Kenny! I think you have been hacked!


----------



## hairy

DC works better now, I guess that's a happy ending.


----------



## hairy

> Hairy - please post a picture of your Sharkguard set up if you have a chance. I m looking for good ideas on how to run the DC hose to mine.
> 
> - EarlS


Check this out: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/278993


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, maybe I have miscalculated and should go back to the source one more time…

Approx 10usd pr. board (any width, approx 2m pr board) - probably half of that if I go back and take the rest of his hands…



> You dying on us Tek? That might last me a year or two maybe. Or maybe most of a bench build?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## Keebler1

Get all you can get at all times if you have the room to store it


----------



## Mosquito

Earl, for the Shark Guard, I have a line drop from the ceiling straight down to mine. 6" main down to a 4" adapter down to 2-1/2" adapter to the guard, similar to Hairy's


----------



## HokieKen

For my table saw, I use the open bay door leaf blower dust control method. Works great but only when the neighbor isn't home.


----------



## BMichs75

I sent a P last week. Plan of finishing up this weekend and "S"ing mid next week. My first two ideas didn't work out come to fruition so I am working on 3 and 4 right now. I will complete my initial idea next mallet swap but I will need some help from a fellow Jock with a metal lathe. Using some bonus items from last swap I was in to send to my swapee.


----------



## Keebler1

BMichs just shoot me a pic of the finished item once its done


----------



## BMichs75

> BMichs just shoot me a pic of the finished item once its done
> 
> - Keebler1


I think I can manage that


----------



## Bluenote38

> I Think I can stand you to dinner and beer weekend of the 17th. Either "local" or I can bring some Troll piss ;-)
> 
> Trying to con the wife into coming and calling it a vacation ROFLMAO - she s not buying it. Wants to go to St Thomas.
> 
> - Bill Berklich
> 
> St. Thomas or the UP? Hmmmmm… I was born on St. Croix so I can see her dilemma! A couple more snowflakes and I could be easily convinced!
> 
> We have lots of beer here! PM me with your plans.
> 
> I ll drag the wee beast out of the basement!
> 
> - mikeacg


Will do… And notice that they are both white at the same time of year hardly distinguishable ;-)

St Croix









Newberry


----------



## Mosquito

Honestly, I'd take the lower lol


----------



## mikeacg

Had to run to Cheboygan today… Somehow it doesn't look quite as romantic when you can barely see the road and you have to worry about being caught on the wrong side of the bridge!


----------



## duckmilk

Jeeze you guys are chatty! Had to get 2 hours of online CE finished tonight so I could get my license renewed by the due date (tonight).

Is there another veterinarian on this thread? I remember a couple of days ago someone saying he vetted some cows but can't remember who.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I don't have the dilemma of my wife wanting to go to the Bahamas. Our daughter got to take her on a company cruise so I am off the hook. I can set back and enjoy the winter weather. I love it snow and all.


----------



## HokieKen

> ...I will complete my initial idea next mallet swap but I will need some help from a fellow Jock with a metal lathe. Using some bonus items from last swap I was in to send to my swapee.
> 
> - BMichs75


Shoot me a PM if you need something turned Brandon.

^Brandon's the other vet Duck.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm with Mos. I ain't real fond of the snow but I don't so much mind the cold. I'll definitely take cold over hot and humid 8 days a week.


----------



## Keebler1

Yall are wierd that wite stuff is bad and ill take 100 degrees and dry any day of the week


----------



## EarlS

Hairy & Mos - I like the idea of hanging a hose straight down but my TS sits right under the garage door and for some reason the track runs about an inch off the ceiling so I won't be sneaking a 4" duct in there. Guess I will have to get a bit creative.

I'm guessing Kenny's solution would be to sell the whole place, and buy a shop with a double wide behind it.

+1 Mos - on the better looking scenery. I can't believe I'm this, but I also agree with Kenny - I hate hot and humid.

Of course, I grew up in WY so I like snow more than I like most people. We had 3-4 inches of snow yesterday which made for some stunning scenery with the leaves turning color along the Mississippi. That and the corn.


----------



## GrantA

It might as well be snowing here! Brrrrr yall can keep anything colder than this


----------



## GrantA

Earl could you run a piece of duct over the saw that is tight to the bottom of the door when open?

You just built this shop right? Bet you wish you used a sliding or swinging door now eh. It's not too late to change it


----------



## jeffswildwood

A halloween story. Weather was bad, raining, windy, cold and dark. I went to my shop to finish off a couple projects. My shop cat was on her stool next to me as I worked on a glue up. Power goes out, and don't come back on and it was pitch dark. My shop is small and crowded, (right Ken) and I heard my wife coming to the rescue with a flashlight. She stayed while I finished my glue up and shined the flashlight. When finished I made sure that all the light switches were off and wife, shop cat and I went upstairs. That's when I remembered all my power tools were still plugged in, I always unplug when I'm done so I headed back downstairs to take care of that. As I got to the bottom step something hit me on the shoulder and bottom of my neck, I also heard wings flapping. Scared the daylights out of me, I just knew it was a bat. I mustered up my nerve and did the unplug and went back upstairs. In the candlelight I could see my shop cat sitting at the door to the basement, just starring. Soon, she vanished. This morning, my wife finds one dead bat and one proud shop cat. Little Zoey shop cat, protecting her human.


----------



## BMichs75

> Jeeze you guys are chatty! Had to get 2 hours of online CE finished tonight so I could get my license renewed by the due date (tonight).
> 
> Is there another veterinarian on this thread? I remember a couple of days ago someone saying he vetted some cows but can t remember who.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yep, I'm the other DVM


----------



## JohnMcClure

Jeff, good story!

I'm at work today and might go check on that rusted lathe again but it's so dang cold I'm averse to walking out there! I think its supposed to be warm by midday though.


----------



## HokieKen

We had some crappy weather for Haloween last night. Pouring rain and howling wind. Even a tornado watch which is highly unusual around here. But, that's all over and it's looking like a perfect fall weekend coming up


----------



## bndawgs

Ended up perfect for us. About 80 degrees until around 8pm, when the skies opened up. By that time, kids were tired and had enough candy that they couldn't carry their pumpkins anymore. Lol


----------



## GrantA

Duck you've gotta keep a shorter leash on your horse


----------



## hairy

> A halloween story. Weather was bad, raining, windy, cold and dark. I went to my shop to finish off a couple projects. My shop cat was on her stool next to me as I worked on a glue up. Power goes out, and don t come back on and it was pitch dark. My shop is small and crowded, (right Ken) and I heard my wife coming to the rescue with a flashlight. She stayed while I finished my glue up and shined the flashlight. When finished I made sure that all the light switches were off and wife, shop cat and I went upstairs. That s when I remembered all my power tools were still plugged in, I always unplug when I m done so I headed back downstairs to take care of that. As I got to the bottom step something hit me on the shoulder and bottom of my neck, I also heard wings flapping. Scared the daylights out of me, I just knew it was a bat. I mustered up my nerve and did the unplug and went back upstairs. In the candlelight I could see my shop cat sitting at the door to the basement, just starring. Soon, she vanished. This morning, my wife finds one dead bat and one proud shop cat. Little Zoey shop cat, protecting her human.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


 Cats are weird. Our cat won't go down the steps to my shop, but does go up the steps to th 2nd floor.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Is there another veterinarian on this thread? I remember a couple of days ago someone saying he vetted some cows but can t remember who.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Yep, I'm the other DVM
> 
> - BMichs75


So anyone else who's been vetting cows just likes the stylish shoulder-length gloves?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*CORN* :<))


----------



## JohnMcClure




----------



## TEK73

> Here s TEK s router table for those interested:
> 
> 
> You have a nice lineup of projects posted TEK. I m anxious to see what you produced for your first swap  I love your workbench BTW.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks!
Someone might know that already - just hope that it is not just a big dissapointment :-(

Just got info that I have something incoming - was delayed in custom, but released now so it should be here right over the weekend… Feels like chrismas is coming early this year ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Cats are weird. Our cat won t go down the steps to my shop, but does go up the steps to th 2nd floor.
> 
> - hairy


With six cats, she is the one that hears the first tool start up, comes running to hang out! The others stay out. If one does come down, she quickly runs it back upstairs.


----------



## HokieKen

For free, I would absolutely haul that home and start tearing it down John. But, I love old metal working machines and I love tearing them down and making them work properly. If you don't really want to be able to turn metal or don't enjoy the restoration process, then it's not worth your time.

That is a good lathe. Unless I miss my guess it's an Atlas 4800 which is a version of the Clausing 100 lathe. Both well regarded makers. It's a 12" lathe which means while being big and heavy enough for serious home-shop/hobby work, it's also a fairly small footprint and could easily be tore down in the back of your truck and unloaded in pieces.

Unless it's been stripped for parts (and I doubt it because the thread dial, toolpost and chuck are still there) it has a quck-change gear box for threading which means you just move a couple levers instead of having to change out gears like an animal (and me). In additon to having the ability to cut threads, it also has power feed along the longitudinal axis for turning and power crossfeed for facing and parting operations. In other words, it's got all the bells and whistles for a lathe of that size/vintage. Plenty of accessories availble on ebay etc. for missing components too. Not sure if there was a tailstock or not? Looks to me like everything else is present and accounted for. You can also get a milling attachment that goes on it to do light duty milling tasks if that appeals.

So, it comes down to whether or not the thought of tearing that gal down to the last screw and cleaning the crap out of it and putting it back together appeals to you or not. I would say there is 20-30 hours of hands on time getting it running and what you end up with would probably sell for $600-1200 just depending on what all is there, whether or not you make it pretty or just functional, and what kind of precision it's capable of. That should give you an idea of cost vs. time. Of course, I'm available to answer any questions or give suggestions if you decide to move forward with it


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, I forgot to add. You suck.


----------



## GrantA

John if you decide to get it and keep it, I know a guy who probably has some accessories to fit it at a really good deal


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well written Kenny. I would say it's worth it if you want a metal lathe, otherwise it's probably not. If you're keeping it then it's a nice bit of labor for a tool you'll enjoy for years to come, you probably won't put as much care in if you're trying to just flip it. Would be nice to see it saved.


----------



## GrantA

John you may well be surprised how easily that'll clean up. The tool post and chuck can soak in evaporust, the ways can be scraped with a razor blade and some elbow grease for the rest, paint it up, flush all the oil passages with mineral spirits, fresh oil, New felts. Mmm I see a lathe in your future!


----------



## WoodenDreams

Once john gets out some WD-40 elbow grease and a can of spray paint, he should have a nice looking lathe.


----------



## EarlS

> Once john gets out some WD-40 elbow grease and a can of spray paint, he should have a nice looking lathe.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


I looked for WD-40 elbow grease on Amazon to no avail. Any ideas? ;+)


----------



## GrantA

WD40 won't do a damned thing for that lathe and shouldn't be anywhere near it unless it's being used as cutting fluid for aluminum


----------



## HokieKen

WD-40 is great for cleaning up rust. It's not a very effective rust preventative in my experience but it does a good job when scraping or wet-sanding it away.


----------



## GrantA

Meh OK for wet sanding yeah. Evaporust and a razor (not at the same time) would give better results


----------



## Keebler1

Find someone that can sandblast it


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks gents.
Time and space are both very tight constraints for me right now. However I'll finish the MBA in a few weeks and may, just may, acquire enough free time to work on this. I'll think about it this weekend. 
Kenny, that write up was extremely thoughtful and thorough, thank you.
You are correct about all the features, I saw the levers you described.


----------



## HokieKen

And… go for weekend!


----------



## BMichs75

> Is there another veterinarian on this thread? I remember a couple of days ago someone saying he vetted some cows but can t remember who.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Yep, I'm the other DVM
> 
> - BMichs75
> 
> So anyone else who's been vetting cows just likes the stylish shoulder-length gloves?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


 They are shoulder length Dave

Elbow length and things would get way too messy.


----------



## duckmilk

> I grew up in WY
> 
> - EarlS


What in the world are you doing in IA??

That cat is a keeper Jeff! Better than my dog.

Grant, that horse is either bored or ain't being fed enough lol.



> So anyone else who's been vetting cows just likes the stylish shoulder-length gloves?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> They are shoulder length Dave
> 
> Elbow length and things would get way too messy.
> 
> - BMichs75


Agreed, but I've also done it bare-armed (shirtless) when I had to.

I don't practice anymore Brandon, but the above brought back aromatic memories of lanced abscesses and 2 day-old necropsies.


----------



## BMichs75

> I grew up in WY
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> What in the world are you doing in IA??
> 
> That cat is a keeper Jeff! Better than my dog.
> 
> Grant, that horse is either bored or ain t being fed enough lol.
> 
> So anyone else who's been vetting cows just likes the stylish shoulder-length gloves?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek
> 
> They are shoulder length Dave
> 
> Elbow length and things would get way too messy.
> 
> - BMichs75
> 
> Agreed, but I ve also done it bare-armed (shirtless) when I had to.
> 
> I don t practice anymore Brandon, but the above brought back aromatic memories of lanced abscesses and 2 day-old necropsies.
> 
> - duckmilk


Yep I know those smells all too well. I am earlyish in my practice career. Been at it for 7yrs.


----------



## HokieKen

Just reading the words "lanced absesses" made me throw up a little bit.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny Im sure they could invite you to help with the next one


----------



## HokieKen

Not unless Abscess is a cute gal's stripper name.


----------



## Keebler1

They can name the cow Abscess


----------



## HokieKen

Only cows I care about are Ribeye and Burger


----------



## MSquared

I'm certainly no vet, I'm no Rancher nor am I Farmer, but I've seen and smelled a Bovine Abscess Lancing. Not for the faint of heart!! Why the hell can't that beast just say; 'Could you check out that little pimple on my left flank over there'? A few weeks ahead of time!! Bwaaah!! Holy S#%T


----------



## TEK73

The not so fun part is when you are the one that is smelling…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I don't know much about cows but I help my neighbor a lot with his sheep. I also have seen some strange things. And feeding, nothing like packing a 50 pound sack of feed and pouring it in a trough while being beat up by 40 hungry sheep.


----------



## EarlS

....and we are now talking about livestock…. yep this is quite the livestock…...errr…..woodowrking forum.

On that note - reminds me of helping cut calves. Nothing like the smell of burnt hair, cow piss and sh!t in the early hours of dawn followed by a skillet of Rocky Mtn Oysters for a quick breakfast by the fire, then back to work.

Reminds me of a joke. A couple of sheep herders down in TX took the new guy out for a night of fun. They rounded up a bunch of sheep and told him to get himself one. Well, it had been a long summer on the range with no female companionship so he obliged. When he was done taking his dallies with the ewe he came back to the boys. They were falling out laughing as he approached.

Thinking he'd been had, he asked What's so funny?"

"You picked the ugly one" was their reply.

Duck - that might have been told by Waddie Mitchell some years back.


----------



## BMichs75

Draining cow abscesses is one of the many joys of the job. Nothing like taking a sharp blade to a beach ball sized pus pocket on a cows outer thigh.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow. I threw up twice in the last two posts. Bravo gents!

Earl, isn't that last year's Ms. Iowa?


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny looks like the corn got her


----------



## HokieKen

It's fall!


----------



## hairy

And now comes the hard part, waiting to open the package


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Who says you have to wait Hairy?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Dont think I'll wait if mine comes early.


----------



## RichBolduc

hell i'd be trying them the second they arrived.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine are usually being opened while the postman is still there, watching me open it. 

Auction is tonight. Wish me luck on the post office doors.


----------



## d_sinsley

While waiting around to drop the hammer and ship out my mallet I made a candle holder for my son's girlfriend. It's all hand made. Dipped the candles myself. Cut and colored the copper with a torch. Cut and turned the wood.

Not my usual project but was a fun mix of media.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Mine are usually being opened while the postman is still there, watching me open it.
> 
> Auction is tonight. Wish me luck on the post office doors.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


*FOR JEFF * :<)))))))))


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Devon!

Another teaser that's just for Mos' ;-)


----------



## BMichs75

Done! Ill be shipping first thing Monday Morning. Here is a pic putting on the final finish coat.


----------



## Mosquito

> That's awesome Devon!
> 
> Another teaser that's just for Mos' ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Not a teaser in the normal sense, in that we can plainly see all of it lol

Brandon, That's awesome lol


----------



## Keebler1

If you have sent me a final pic or shipped and you're not marked as such let me know


----------



## HokieKen

It's kind of a teaser Mos'. You don't know if or when I'll actually send em to ya ;-p


----------



## hairy

I'll open after I ship.


----------



## Mosquito

Oh, THAT kind of teaser… typical lol


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll probably open mine if it gets here first to see if it's just worth passing along to me recipient. They could end up with something a bit better than what I'm doing.


----------



## Mosquito

Mine is packaged and labeled. Just need to drop it off now 
Then it's time to open…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My package came and apparently someone beat me to the opening part.










Now to decide if I'm really going to open the rest of it. I probably should to see if everything's ok yeah?


----------



## HokieKen

I will absolutely open mine as soon as it arrives even if I haven't started on mine.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Kenny we know you've started. It's Grant who we all know hasn't yet.


----------



## GrantA

Somebody rang?

I've made a few chips, I'm saving steel glitter from this swap to send Mos ;-p


----------



## GrantA

Been working with some sheet metal at a friends shop today, helping dad make my new window jambs /trim /flashing 
This shear is a beast! 









After a little careful work on the brake (10ft too, another beast) 








We have trim. This is 24ga galvanized and will be the top of the window opening. The 1" thick insulated glass units will butt against the 90°lip you see turned down and aluminum stop gets screwed in front of the glass to anchor it. Luckily we found some suitable self tapping screws that work in the thick 10ga framing of my shop. They don't build em like that anymore!


----------



## duckmilk

Having a friend with a shop like that is a lot cheaper than having those custom built.

Put a final coat of blo on the handle today and will put it together for a pic to send to Keebler tomorrow. If any further finish is desired, the recipient can do that as well as any reshaping for comfort.

Looks like we have lost our typical fall weather. It went from 10 - 15 degrees above normal to 15 - 20 degrees below the last few weeks.


----------



## GrantA

For sure duck!

As for the hammer situation…

















Wait are we not supposed to show them off yet??


----------



## duckmilk

Wow! How did you get that handle centered so perfectly?


----------



## GrantA

I really just eyeballed it, had to close my lazy eye though it always half-asses things


----------



## EarlS

Devon - awesome leaves!!!

Brandon - pink ivory and blackheart mallet??? Nice work!!!! 

Grant you made beer come out of my nose….... now I have to clean off the screen.

I have 7 mallet heads and 6 handles so I'm not sure what I should do.

BTW - the pear Kenny sent me last year looks like it is ready for use as a mallet handle. I was also enjoying the smell of the various exotic woods when I was cutting them. It's good to be back in the shop!!!










Yes that is a pink ivory bottle opener from the beer swap - SWEET!!!


----------



## GrantA

Oh yeah Devon those leaves were pretty sweet! Saw em earlier but been busy. Enjoying some yard beer now til I figure out what we're doing for (late) dinner. Wife and kids all have stuff going on

Earl, it's obvious to me that one mallet will have 2 heads. You're welcome and you have my address


----------



## jeffswildwood

Damn. No luck at the auction. No doors for me. When it crossed $500.00 it was over for me.


----------



## GrantA

Wow… That's getting steep Jeff, you never know with auctions though!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Damn. No luck at the auction. No doors for me. When it crossed $500.00 it was over for me.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


*THAT SUCKS:<(((((*


----------



## DavePolaschek

> I have 7 mallet heads and 6 handles so I'm not sure what I should do.


As an impartial observer, I think that means you need to make 15 more handles and 14 more heads, Earl. ;-P

Sorry, Jeff.

Sweet, Devon.

Still no shop, but I managed to get blood on my drawknife yesterday. Guess I should probably build that shave horse for the patio before I really hurt myself.


----------



## HokieKen

For the record, I now hate catholics too. You can thank those asswads at Notre Dame for that.


----------



## mikeacg

Hey Kenny! Your boys put up a pretty good fight against that over-ranked bunch! I was cheering for VT all the way!
The top 3 teams had byes and we played a cupcake so not much to watch at my house… But since I'm about a month behind on my work it was good to stay at the store!
Hey Keebler! I'm guessing you have the names all worked out and I won't have to try and build something quick?
Looking forward to reveals! Still kicking myself for missing this swap…


----------



## Keebler1

Names worked out and just got a private message from someone in the group who made extras and is willing to ship if needed


----------



## Bluenote38

Lol… Earl probably made 20 extra and Kenny machined and heat treated 5-6 more - Over achievers ;-)


----------



## EarlS

> Names worked out and just got a private message from someone in the group who made extras and is willing to ship if needed
> 
> - Keebler1


It wasn't me. I still have to finish one mallet and not just have a mismatched bunch of parts. Grant has been mentoring me on procrastination. ;p

Wife just left for work so I have the ENTIRE day to work in the shop with no interruptions. I should be able to get a lot done as long as I don't get distracted. Squirrel!!!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, they put up a fight Mike. Hard to fight with referees that make 2 questionable calls in a row that give ND 30 yards and rob us of an interception though. Grrrr. Luckily that game had no real bearing on our season or our post-season prospects so c'est la vie.

Should be wrapping up a bonus item today and shipping sometime midweek


----------



## Keebler1

Sure Kenny blame the refs


----------



## HokieKen

I did. It's right up there^ Keebler.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Yeah, they put up a fight Mike. Hard to fight with referees that make 2 questionable calls in a row that give ND 30 yards and rob us of an interception though. Grrrr. Luckily that game had no real bearing on our season or our post-season prospects so c'est la vie.
> 
> Should be wrapping up a bonus item today and shipping sometime midweek
> 
> - HokieKen


The referees did a fine job. No complaints from Indiana. My brother in law went to the game and had a great time.


----------



## HokieKen

We'll get em next time Woodmaster ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I have finish curing on my bonus mallet. Should be ready to ship Tuesday or Wednesday. Look at that, I'm early!


----------



## HokieKen

Remember the circuit board that looked like it had been stomped on? Well, here goes nothing!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Names worked out and just got a private message from someone in the group who made extras and is willing to ship if needed
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> It wasn t me. I still have to finish one mallet and not just have a mismatched bunch of parts. Grant has been mentoring me on procrastination. ;p
> 
> Wife just left for work so I have the ENTIRE day to work in the shop with no interruptions. I should be able to get a lot done as long as I don t get distracted. Squirrel!!!!!
> 
> - EarlS


Earl - there's ALWAYS leftover parts.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Awesome Kenny! It'll work.


----------



## RichBolduc

I hope Kenny's wearing more than a mask and cape when ems shows up.

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Got the new window trim installed in one of the 48×80" holes today - I think it turned out pretty awesome!









Here you can see the new and the old to the right. The glass man can look at this one and make sure he likes it before we make and install the other 6. The new glass will be 48×80 with no grid, should look nice


----------



## HokieKen

Circuit board cobbling appears to have worked. The universal motor tries to spin but can't quite. It's bound up pretty good due to contact between the windings and the armature at the top. I tore it down and bearings, brushes etc. seem fine.

I don't have much experience with universal motors but, it should spin freely when not powered, right?


----------



## duckmilk

> I still have to finish one mallet and not just have a mismatched bunch of parts.
> 
> - EarlS


??I thought this was an Ikea mallet swap, send the parts ready for assembly. Dang!

Sorry about the auction Jeff. Since I was a kid, I always loved those PO doors for some reason.

Window trim looks great Grant.


----------



## duckmilk

> I don't have much experience with universal motors but, it should spin freely when not powered, right?
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm thinking it should turn but with some resistance? I have an old Westinghouse motor that I just tried and there is some resistance, but it turns smoothly. I know it spins freely when plugged in and hums like an old motor should.

Starting to work on a bonus mallet. However, I have fears this attempt may be a fail.


----------



## HokieKen

So, the motor hums when the potentiometer smokes. That's probably not as-intended?


----------



## duckmilk

Clueless there Kenny. What the leck is a potentiometer? Is that anything related to a rectal thermometer? I'm a vet, not an EE or ME 8-(


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl: you made 7 clock mallets?
Kenny: universal motor should spin freely. Trying to understand how you simultaneously had a crushed control board and an internally shorted motor…
The pcb isn't shorting the input terminals of the motor when powered off, is it? Like magnetic braking?
Jeff: too bad. Check Houston craigslist some times and let me know if I can get some for you.

Grant: great job! Your shop will be the envy of all.


----------



## MSquared

Motor humming without turning? Check the 'start' and/or 'run' capacitor, or the 'start/run' capacitor if equipped with one. If they don't kick in, it will toast the 'downstream' electronics by not allowing electricity to flow correctly 'upstream'. Hence the 'smoke test'! A bound up stator will do the same thing though. *Duck*, think of a Potentiometer as a volume control, motor speed control or a light dimmer. It allows voltage to flow into the piece of equipment from it's 'lowest potential' to it's 'highest potential'. Don't ask me about Variac Transformers which essentially do the same thing though. I only know a little bit, much, much greater minds here to help.


----------



## duckmilk

OK, nothing to do with rectal stuff. Got it!


----------



## Keebler1

Duck im starting to wonder about you always thinking about cows rectums


----------



## MSquared

There goes dinner!!


----------



## HokieKen

John, the motor binds regardless of state of electronics. Even with motor leads disconnected, it still binds. There's interference between the the stators and rotor at one end. It's visible on the rotor where it's rubbing.

Pot is in sorry shape internally. Far beyond anything contact cleaner will rectify so I'm gonna start with a new pot and go from there.


----------



## GrantA

Any whiskey drinkers here besides Rich? I love a good rye and this bottle of Jack (supposedly limited availability and batch #1) caught my eye. It's clear as water. Has a nice little bite but overall pretty good! Usually I'd make simple syrup with brown sugar for my old fashioned but I used white to keep it clear


----------



## HokieKen

Hey John (or other E-nerds) what the hell is this little doohickie?


----------



## RichBolduc

Looks like an old transistor

Rich


----------



## JohnMcClure

Can you shoot it from another angle, and closer up?
Looks like nothing I've ever seen before.


----------



## HokieKen

I will tomorrow John. It's wired to one of the windings in the motor if that helps.


----------



## mikeacg

Grant,
The windows look great - but the Jack looks even better! I'll have to look for that the next time I get to a city…


----------



## HokieKen

Here are some more pics of that component John.



























And here is the schematic for my board if that helps any. Although, I don't even see that component on here…









And here's a connection diagram that does show that component. I circled the component in pencil.









The main reason I want to identify it is so that I can determine whether or not it's any good and order a replacement if necessary. Of course, it's hard to check it when I don't know what it's supposed to do…


----------



## EarlS

I'm sitting at the computer, reading posts and digging out all of the tiny splinters I managed to get in my hands yesterday. I can finally see them since I have my up-close galsses on.

Grant - that looks like white lightning, or just straight up ethanol (everclear) with no aging.

Kenny - you problem is simple. The diagram says it should be blue. It doesn't look like it is blue. Paint it, then everything will be fine.


----------



## torus

> Here are some more pics of that component John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyristor

Correction: blue thyristor


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Torus. I just figured that out and you beat me to it  What I haven't figured out is exactly what the hell it's doing. Is it basically acting as a rectifier to clip the AC to output DC? I hate electronic schematics. Also, why isn't it shown on the schematic? Isn't that kind of some important information to include?


----------



## torus

> ... why isn t it shown on the schematic? ...
> 
> - HokieKen


horizontal blue line (second line from the top ) is connected to it.
"what it is doing" - we have to wait for the smart guys to wake up


----------



## HokieKen

> ... why isn t it shown on the schematic? ...
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> horizontal blue line (second line from the top ) is connected to it.
> "what it is doing" - we have to wait for the smart guys to wake up
> 
> - torus


Ahhh. I had the terminal where the blue line comes in but thought the thyristor was left out of the schematic. But maybe it's represented with this diode and TVS? Did I mention I hate electronic schematics?


----------



## BMichs75

I'm in the mail… Well my mallet is anyways. Let the mailman stalking begin.


----------



## HokieKen

Begin? Mailman stalking never stops.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Damn, I drive to work and everyone's already done all the engineering.
The component is an SCR (Thyristor). 
It is how "variable speed" is accomplished by means of a small potentiometer.

The potentiometer determines how much of the AC sine wave is allowed to pass through the SCR and thus get to the motor. At 100%, the entire AC waveform makes it to the motor. At 50% potentiometer setting, the SCR is only turned on for the second-half of each AC cycle, thus 50% power is delivered to the motor.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Example at 50%

ALSO Kenny you didn't explain what event both a) crushed your PCB and b) damaged your motor to the point that the rotor interferes with the housing/stator. Inquiring minds want to know.

EDIT to add:
A common mistake is to assume that a potentiometer (variable resistor) is used to vary the resistance to current flow through the motor. This is erroneous because that potentiometer would BURN UP if that much current flowed through it; AND since it's most likely a 0-10K, once the pot got above 100ohms it wouldn't allow nearly enough current to power the motor OR burn things up. 
So the point of the SCR is to let an itty bitty guy (potentiometer) control a giant valve (SCR) and thus move mighty rivers (of motor current).


----------



## EarlS

John - where does Kenny inject the magic smoke? And the electricity fairies?


----------



## HokieKen

> Damn, I drive to work and everyone s already done all the engineering.
> The component is an SCR (Thyristor).
> It is how "variable speed" is accomplished by means of a small potentiometer.
> 
> The potentiometer determines how much of the AC sine wave is allowed to pass through the SCR and thus get to the motor. At 100%, the entire AC waveform makes it to the motor. At 50% potentiometer setting, the SCR is only turned on for the second-half of each AC cycle, thus 50% power is delivered to the motor.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Yeah, that's exactly what I thought John. I was just testing you to see if you knew. ;-P

Thanks for the detailed information, that's extremely helpful. Only a dummy would think a potentiometer could directly control the motor speed. So that's exactly what I thought was happening. I've been sitting here racking my brain trying to determine what the gate control was. Now I know! So I guess I can determine whether or not the varistor is functioning correctly by varying the pot setting and measuring the voltage output to the motor?

So, another question. My motor is a universal, 115 V, 60 Hz. To test it, can I just plug it directly into a 115 outlet? There is no wiring diagram on the motor but I'm assuming I can wire white to neutral and black to hot and short the red and blue and the motor should run at full speed?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> So I guess I can determine whether or not the varistor is functioning correctly by varying the pot setting and measuring the voltage output to the motor?


Yes, sort of. It depends on what kind of measuring equipment you have. A multimeter set to AC voltage SHOULD show some change as you vary the pot (but don't expect the change to be linear). If you can do it with the motor connected through an ammeter that would be preferable. Of course if you have an O-scope you can see exactly what's going on, with the motor disconnected, which would be ideal.



> So, another question. My motor is a universal, 115 V, 60 Hz. To test it, can I just plug it directly into a 115 outlet? There is no wiring diagram on the motor but I m assuming I can wire white to neutral and black to hot and short the red and blue and the motor should run at full speed?


That is correct.



> ALSO Kenny you didn't explain what event both a) crushed your PCB and b) damaged your motor to the point that the rotor interferes with the housing/stator. Inquiring minds want to know.


And this remains unanswered… did you ever tell us what this motor goes to anyway?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> ALSO Kenny you didn't explain what event both a) crushed your PCB and b) damaged your motor to the point that the rotor interferes with the housing/stator. Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> And this remains unanswered… did you ever tell us what this motor goes to anyway?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


SHHHH John … it goes to a secret mallet swap automatic mallet hammer SHHH :<))


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks John! I do have an oscilloscope here at work. I won't be using it, that's the devil's work. But if it comes down to it, I can get one of our black magicians to translate it for me ;-)

The motor and controls go on my knee mill.









The little box hanging off the right side of the table is a power feed to move the table left/right either at rapid (high speed) or at set feed rate (low speed). It came to me in this state:









It should look like this when I get done with it.









You can't see it in the pics but the motor mounts on the back side and the controls are panel mounted with the two switches and the potentiometer as seen in the second pic.

I have no idea how the circuit board came to be in the shape it's in. And I'm not sure yet if the motor is damaged. If so, there's no noticeable sign of how it happened on the outside. I'm starting to wonder if maybe the resistance is some kind of braking? It would make sense given the job is for it to position the table precisely (there are some micro switches that act as limit switches to stop it at a set point) so you wouldn't want any overshoot at all occurring. That's probably just hopeful thinking on my part though…

And if you think I'm being a PITA now, just wait until I get to sorting out the electrics for the two spindle drive motors. One is 3 phase and one is single phase and this is the control cabinet and both motors were disconnected when I got it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Damn, I drive to work and everyone s already done all the engineering.
> The component is an SCR (Thyristor).
> It is how "variable speed" is accomplished by means of a small potentiometer.
> 
> The potentiometer determines how much of the AC sine wave is allowed to pass through the SCR and thus get to the motor. At 100%, the entire AC waveform makes it to the motor. At 50% potentiometer setting, the SCR is only turned on for the second-half of each AC cycle, thus 50% power is delivered to the motor.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Trying to remember my electronics from my younger days working for Comtech Laboratorys. SCR, silicon controlled resister? I remember it was a three legged black component on the PC board. We fried a lot of them! I was in testing and when that happened, we just sent it back to wiring.


----------



## RichBolduc

Close… Silicone Controlled Rectifier… I used to blow them up on occasion and scare a ton of people because the ones we used were large… and it was usually 15K VDC going through them when I was designing medical lasers. Seriously sounded like a gun shot.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

15kV DC?! I won't be anywhere near that… :-/


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah… as in 15,000 volts… Lasers take a lot of power.

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Yeah… as in 15,000 volts… Lasers take a lot of power.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Yeah, they even taught us ME guys what the "k" means ;-P


----------



## EarlS

Where is Dave P? He would remind Kenny that a proper hand tool shop doesn't need the devil's work to power hand tools.


----------



## HokieKen

He's busy pedaling his phone charger so he can get online.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

JohnMcClure thanks for the thyristor explaination. Despite being a black magician as Kenny keeps calling EEs, I've never seen any of those. I do digital signal processing for work and build vacuum tube guitar amps for fun so I have a pretty big blind spot for modern circuitry especially power and motor stuff. I'm thinking I should find a good motor projet to get my hands dirty with at home to learn about some of that stuff. But then again I think this whole transistor fad is gonna blow over any day now and my vacuum tube knowledge will become relevant again.


----------



## RichBolduc

My recipient "should" be receiving his stuff today… But as usual, I didn't send a note with the items… and Fed Ex tracking is garbage… lol

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> JohnMcClure thanks for the thyristor explaination. *Despite being a black magician as Kenny keeps calling EEs*,...
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


I hope you don't take that the wrong way since you don't really know me Thor. It's my way of expressing respect and jealousy of your ability to comprehend ;-)



> ...I m thinking I should find a good motor projet to get my hands dirty with at home to learn about some of that stuff. ...
> - Thorbjorn88


Well since you asked so nicely I guess I could be convinced to send you my motor and control board and let you sort it all out. You're welcome. ;-))


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I do digital signal processing for work
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


I have a HUGE blind spot in this field. I'm very analog by nature. Maybe we could chat sometime as I prepare to enter the DSP world in the coming months.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I keep thinking about that Atlas Clausing metal lathe that's rusting in the back yard. I just can't justify the time or space it would take to restore… I mean if someone offered me the same lathe for $600 in good condition I wouldn't buy it because a) I don't have a need for it and b) I don't have room for it. So why would I spend time (worth far more than $600) on the "maybe" of restoring this one?
On the other hand, a) if I did the restoration and got it working, I'd know it as intimately as a man can know any machine; and b) the kids would get to help brush rust off, and my 5yo is probably old enough to appreciate some of the work; and c) I'd have a nice metal lathe; and d) it seems immoral to let it rust away to nothing.
AAARRGG this is a toughie!

Grant and Keebler, since you guys are in the transportation business, if I had this thing on a pallet, what would it take to ship it to a good home (like Kenny's or Grant's, for example)? Located right off I-45 an hour north of Houston.


----------



## HokieKen

Not here John ;-) I would happily take it if I hadn't spent the better part of the last 14 months restoring a metal lathe, a wood lathe and now a mill. As much as I enjoy the restoration process, I'm ready to use them for a while now before I tackle another restoration. If I had space for it and shipping was reasonable, or if it was a big step up from the lathe I currently have, I might tuck it away for a future project but my shop's about at capacity now…

Where's Nathan and Duck at? Those guys are industrious. I bet they could breathe some life into that old gal!

Edit: If you really just don't want to see it go to waste (and I wouldn't blame you) I bet an ad on CL in the free section for somebody to come pick it up would get it gone pretty quick. Unfortunately, there's no guarantee somebody isn't just gonna grab it up and drop it at the scrap yard on the way home but I guess that's better than it rusting away…


----------



## TEK73

On the bus home from a late day at work - excited to see if there is a packet for me. Fedex said it should be several hours ago - but I think not..,
Tomorrow will be a 15 hour workday (those dam canadians in they'r messed up timezone) so it will be a long wait if it's not there today…


----------



## Keebler1

If I had the room and patience id try to talk the boss into sending me home empty from houston so i could pick it up but alas my patience for restoration is lacking


----------



## jeffswildwood

> 15kV DC?! I won t be anywhere near that… :-/
> 
> - HokieKen


I worked on 8 Kv amplifiers. It was for satellite communication for the Army. I touched a screwdriver to one of the leads once and it lit up the whole shop. Melted the screw and driver. Lucky for me I had the insulated handle and not touching the metal. Yea, I soiled my diaper.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

> I hope you don t take that the wrong way since you don t really know me Thor. It s my way of expressing respect and jealousy of your ability to comprehend ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


I definitely take it as a complement, it's the term I use for the antenna guys I work with.



> I have a HUGE blind spot in this field. I m very analog by nature. Maybe we could chat sometime as I prepare to enter the DSP world in the coming months.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Yeah I'm always happy to chat. I'm only about two and a half years out of my master's so I'm not an expert by any means, I'm just a guy with the right piece of paper and a 'can do' attitude, but I love to talking about it.


----------



## GrantA

Ah geez next thing you know there'll be an electronics themed swap. What's going on here??

And John yer killing me with that thought, if someone else wants to tackle it and you're willing to get it skidded up in happy to help with ltl rates.


----------



## Lazyman

> Where s Nathan and Duck at? Those guys are industrious. I bet they could breathe some life into that old gal!
> 
> - HokieKen


Nathan and Duck are hiding because we are both smart enough to let others do the heavy lifting. Well, I am lazy enough anyway. ;-)

I would love to have something like that and I restoring an old machine would be fun but after cramming a CNC machine into my already too full shop I am past capacity. It would have to sit out in the rain until I finally get things back in order which means getting rid of all of the stuff cluttering up the place. Now Duck on the other hand has tons of space and I might even be persuaded to help him restore it so that I could use it.


----------



## Keebler1

Nathan put it in the spare bedroom when your wife ain't looking then put a lock on the door


----------



## Lazyman

Funny you should say that Keebler, a buddy of my recommended knocking out a wall between what used to be my garage (now my shop) and the office/guest bedroom to expand my shop space. That could become my machine shop and it is already air conditioned.


----------



## Keebler1

Problem solved and your only about 4 hrs away from pick8ng up that lathe. Im sure John will help you load it and Duck will help unload(you might want to make sure there arent any cow rectums around when duck comes down though hes had a fixation with those here lately)


----------



## Keebler1

Speaking of who seconds Ducks new nickname being captain rectum….lol all in good humor duck you can put away the gun now


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Ah geez next thing you know there ll be an electronics themed swap. What s going on here??
> 
> And John yer killing me with that thought, if someone else wants to tackle it and you re willing to get it skidded up in happy to help with ltl rates.
> 
> - GrantA


I am in on the electronics. I taught a pre engineering class in digital electronics for 6 years to a bunch of high school students. The majority did not like it because it was hard to grasp. I had a few that ran with it a now they are engineers in the electronic field. One of the best projects they design was a circuit and breadboarded it to change the schools TV's. Drove some teachers nuts because they didn't know who was doing it. I never sold them out because I thought was funny and harmless fun.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Funny you should say that Keebler, a buddy of my recommended knocking out a wall between what used to be my garage (now my shop) and the office/guest bedroom to expand my shop space. That could become my machine shop and it is already air conditioned.
> 
> - Lazyman


Problem solved. All you need to do is rip out carpet, you won't have to worry about running power/lighting for a whole year while you are cleaning rust off!


----------



## HokieKen

In all seriousness, I could probably run metal-working machines in my finished basement and live to tell about it. They make lots of swarf but it's easy to clean up and there's no dust. Very different from ww machines. If you were of a mind to expand the shop Nathan, I'd definitely leave the wood where it is and bring the metal in.

And in all truth, a lathe might be a handy thing for Duck with his smithing since he's already working with metal. Y'all do it!


----------



## duckmilk

> Where s Nathan and Duck at? Those guys are industrious. I bet they could breathe some life into that old gal!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Nathan and Duck are hiding because we are both smart enough to let others do the heavy lifting. Well, I am lazy enough anyway. ;-)
> 
> I would love to have something like that and I restoring an old machine would be fun but after cramming a CNC machine into my already too full shop I am past capacity. It would have to sit out in the rain until I finally get things back in order which means getting rid of all of the stuff cluttering up the place. Now Duck on the other hand has tons of space and I might even be persuaded to help him restore it so that I could use it.
> 
> - Lazyman


You're not the only lazy one Nathan, plus, the above conversation lost me a long time ago. If I can't stick a rectal thermometer into it to find out if it's sick, it's above my head. That is why I want to get rid of my iPhone and go back to a flip phone.

Speaking of lazy, I'm watching my bonus mallet make itself (teaser) which may be a big FAIL (in that case, not a teaser) ;-P Regardless, if it fails, I'll be sure to post some pics and description in the project post.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Where is Dave P? He would remind Kenny that a proper hand tool shop doesn t need the devil s work to power hand tools.


I was biting my tongue so's not to make fun of Kenny for not knowing what a thyristor was and saying "it's right there in the schematic!"

I'm more familiar and comfortable with tubes, but I've played with silicon a bunch too. And germanium. And gallium arsenide.


----------



## HokieKen

Now you're just making up words Dave.


----------



## duckmilk

How are you liking your new digs Dave? Anyone tried to speak to you in Spanish yet?


----------



## Keebler1

Only 4 left to send final pics


----------



## EarlS

> Only 4 left to send final pics
> 
> - Keebler1


I think Grant and Dave K are having a competition to see who can wait the longest to send a progress picture. The other two - who knows as I don't recall seeing any posts from them.

I figured I would roll the dice and try to get a bonus item in before the shipping deadline. It might be a "some assembly required" piece. I'm off work Friday so the bulk of the work might be completed then. That would still get it shipped on Saturday. Still looking for a box that is big enough to fit it into.

Duck - how do you treat Gallium arsenide? Sounds like Dave P has a bad case of it. Is it contagious?


----------



## DavePolaschek

Yep, Kenny. That's exactly what I'm doing.

Really liking the new digs, Duck. Wasn't so fond of the freezing rain on the way home along I-40 last Wednesday, but I made it home in one piece.

People speak Spanish around me pretty often (we still have a parade of contractors coming through), but I don't let on that I understand any of it. They mostly seem to figure that with a name like "Polaschek" I'm not from around here.

I'm supposed to get the final drawings for the shop this week, I think. Then off they go to the various folks who need to approve the design, and hopefully we can break ground before the end of the year. But I'm also running to Homer Depot to buy some lumber for a shave horse today, so I'll be able to do some work while I'm waiting for the shop. Dimensional pressure-treated lumber and deck screws. Gonna be a hurry-up build.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You re not the only *gifted* one Nathan, plus, the above conversation lost me a long time ago. *If I can *stick a rectal thermometer into it to find out if it s sick, *I'll fix it*. That is why I want to get rid of my iPhone and go back to a flip phone.
> 
> Speaking of *gifted*, I m watching my bonus mallet make itself.
> 
> - duckmilk


duckmilk, *fixed your post a bit*. He is so good he can clear electronic issues with a rectal thermometer. All while ordering his project to build itself, *out of fear not to*! The Man, the myth, the legend!


----------



## EarlS

+1 - Jeff


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn, my emails from LJs stopped coming.

I'll get a pic after I finish, after I get started.


----------



## HokieKen

Just go get the lathe, take Nathan's temperature and then let him fix the lathe up Duck. Everybody's happy. Well, everybody but Nathan I guess…


----------



## RichBolduc

Who's to day Nathan won't be happy?

Rich



> Just go get the lathe, take Nathan s temperature and then let him fix the lathe up Duck. Everybody s happy. Well, everybody but Nathan I guess…
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

> Who s to day Nathan won t be happy?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


His wife.


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, a little early but I had permission. Keebler, put me down for an "S", I'm shipped.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## duckmilk

Went to see my friend LJ Putty today and he helped finish my bonus mallet!! Yay! I take that back, he did 100% of the lathe work. I made the head material and drilled the hole.

I'm not sure whether to go ahead and epoxy the handle in or let the recip decide whether to use the handle or make another. What does the group think?
The handle for the main item is not glued in (but fits *really* tight, had to hammer it in) in case he wants to make modifications.

I'm about ready to ship. Apologies in advance to my recip.


----------



## duckmilk

Have I mentioned I hate the time changes? Pick something and leave it alone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What time change Duck?


----------



## DavePolaschek

I would epoxy in the handle, Duck. But that's the kind of guy I am.

New silicone roof is mostly on, but the roofers didn't take their trailer or porta-potty away, so I guess they'll be back tomorrow to finish things up.

I made it to Homer Depot and bought the pressure-treated "redwood look" SPF that will become my shave horse. Was just going to cut things to length, but it was a nice day, so I pegged the main platform together too. Five 5/8×10 inch holes drilled by hand (with a 6 inch bit), much to the amusement of the roofers. Apparently I'm a crazy galoot to them, too. The wood was so wet I ended up sawing it with my folding branch saw because a regular cross-cut panel saw kept jamming up. I was going to glue things together, but I suspect the wood will shrink around the dowels and fit too tightly to take apart to glue it up. With any luck I'll cut the legs and leg mortises tomorrow, and deck-screw those on. At that point, it's a sturdy sawhorse / rip-saw bench.


----------



## GrantA

No you wouldn't Dave, you'd fish glue it ;-p


----------



## Keebler1

Share pics once done Dave and Duck im with Dave epoxy that handle


----------



## duckmilk

> What time change Duck?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I would say something here but Cricket would have me ousted from LJ's

Let that wood dry in the dry climate Dave P and let it shrink first.

Thanks for the advice on epoxying it, but I decided the recip already has 2 part epoxy and I and Putty are afraid the handle may be a little short. Pics will be in the long project post.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Let that wood dry in the dry climate Dave P and let it shrink first.


I think I'm going to treat it as "green woodworking." The dowels were dry, and the wood they went into was wet, so it should shrink together and make a pretty tight joint. My only worry is that it shrinks enough to crack. If so, I'll cut off the ends and try again.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Will be putting the finish on the mallet tomorrow. sending it out this friday.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Dry climate, no daylight savings, I-40… are you in Arizona Dave P? I live down in Tucson. Anyone else from Az?


----------



## Bluenote38

> I would epoxy in the handle, Duck. But that's the kind of guy I am.
> 
> I made it to Homer Depot and bought the pressure-treated "redwood look" SPF that will become my shave horse. Was just going to cut things to length, but it was a nice day, so I pegged the main platform together too. Five 5/8×10 inch holes drilled by hand (with a 6 inch bit), much to the amusement of the roofers. Apparently I'm a crazy galoot to them, too. The wood was so wet I ended up sawing it with my folding branch saw because a regular cross-cut panel saw kept jamming up.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, leave it out in the backyard for a couple of days along with some beef strips. They'll both be dry as a bone…. ;-)


----------



## EarlS

Given that most of us know each other well enough from prior swaps, I don't see an issue with not epoxying the handle in. I don't think that is considered "unfinished" by any stretch. A short letter to explain the reason would be considerate.

I think there have been a couple of instances where folks sent out swap items that needed to be finished due to extenuating circumstances. Again - not an issue, and as I recall, it was explained on the swap thread prior to shipping and no one had an issue with it.

I also recall that there was a beer swap where the "project" was a couple of exotic boards that still had the price tag on them. Sorry if I offend anyone, but that is lame. Sending some extra wood with a project is frequently done, and appreciated. In fact, one of the mallet handles is pear that I got from Kenny. Lots of us use wood as packing material rather than sawdust, glitter, corn, or packing peanuts.

Then there is the final category, the person that signs up and is never heard from again. It seems like we have one or two of them every swap and most of the stress for the coordinator at the end of the swap is caused by them. If you can't make something, man up and e-mail the coordinator and tell him you need to drop out. Don't simply vanish. We have talked about this issue on every swap. No one is going to get upset if you have to drop out. Everyone will get upset if you don't bother to let the swap coordinator know you are dropping out.

Enough said, I'll get off the soap box.

I might even make the deadline at this rate. I routered a batch of handles last night. Tonight is some rasp work to round things off and then some sanding and finish with Watco.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dry climate, no daylight savings, I-40… are you in Arizona Dave P? I live down in Tucson. Anyone else from Az?


We're in Santa Fe, NM, Thor. Dave Kelley's probably closer to you.



> Dave, leave it out in the backyard for a couple of days along with some beef strips. They'll both be dry as a bone…. ;-)


That would work for the lumber, Bill. But the beef strips would get nommed by the coyotes or bobcat. The eventual home for this is going to be the portale (what they call a patio around here - I'm learning some Spanish after all), so it'll have plenty of outdoors time. But for now, the parts are sitting in the garage because I'm using my truck's tailgate as a workbench.

Earl, I agree. An unfinished item is fine, especially if there's a good reason. But there have been a few who didn't make much effort, and others who just disappeared (even if in the case of the swap I ran they eventually showed up again and made good). I wish them well, but I wouldn't want such folks in a swap I'm running. I get that life happens, but drop a note saying you need to bail out.

That said, I try to "finish" everything as best I can. I did leave the mouth on a plane I sent out in my first swap too tight, with instructions to open the mouth based on how it was to be used, but I felt bad about that. But I'm also the guy who makes sure nobody forgets the hyphen in anal-retentive.

Grant, more likely I'd peg it into place and glue it, yeah. My nice epoxy didn't make the move, so all I have is a little two-part Gorilla epoxy from the hardware store.


----------



## GrantA

Haha that was what I got from a beer swap Earl, a little piece (maybe it was 2) of some sort of exotic wood with a sticker still on it (unfortunately not showing the name though). It's in the mystery drawer.

So it sounds like Earl and I have a race going on ;-p


----------



## Lazyman

BTW Duck. I've been called an anal retentive (sans hyphen which makes it a noun) and a pain in the a$$ but I don't have a temperature.

Dave, just curious why you chose PT wood for your shave horse. Pressure treating is really only effective when the wood is in contact with the ground and it is almost always wet like you are seeing which is a PITA (no, I still don't need my temperature taken). If you make the joints tight while it is wet, you will probably curse every time you use it after it dries. BTW, I would wait until after winter to shave your horse. It might get cold.


----------



## HokieKen

My package is ready to ship. I just keep forgetting to grab it when I leave the house… Tomorrow. Probably.

They say daylight savings time is still a thing for kids. They don't want kids to have to wait in the dark for the bus in the morning. I say make the little fart nuggets wait in the dark. They don't pay taxes. Know who does? Me. Know what those taxes pay for? Those little butt blossoms to go to school. If they're too delicate to stand 20 ft from their house waiting for the bus before the sun comes up, how about you shift the school day back an hour instead of ruining working adults' evenings? What's that? That's inconvenient for the parents who squirted the little terd rats out? Well boo hoo. If you're a pansy, or you think your kid should be a pansy, how about you quit breeding? Or move to Canada.


----------



## HokieKen

Somebody at work yesterday challenged me to not have coffee when I woke up and see how long it took before I had a headache. Answer: 3 hours and 8 minutes. Not doing that again.


----------



## GrantA

So you didn't have coffee, what did you have? You can't just go from 90 to 0, better put something good in your cup


----------



## JohnMcClure

> ...daylight savings time… little butt blossoms… move to Canada….
> 
> - HokieKen


Jeez. Please don't ever skip coffee again!


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, DST will always stick in my craw whether it's caffeinated or not John ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

And for the record, that was just something someone said on the local news one day about DST. That's not really why DST exists ;-) My little rant was tongue in cheek. Mostly. I do hate when it's dark an hour earlier though :-/ Of course technically I guess it's a lack of DST rather than DST that chaps my butt.


----------



## bndawgs

But think about in the summer when it stays light longer.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Oh don't get me wrong, I hate it too. Seasonal variations are enough without arbitrary jumps in time. Kids and dogs dont know the difference and it causes more problems than it solves imo.


----------



## EarlS

I had to laugh when I heard someone say that we were getting an extra hour of daylight. I didn't think it was worth the effort to explain that the hours of daylight are not affected by whether is it is standard or savings time.

Considering something like 90% of Americans would like to see the whole mess rescinded, it is a travesty that Congress can't get their act together to fix their mess.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wouldn't mind if the sun didn't come up until noon, as long as I get more sunshine in the evening.


----------



## HokieKen

Ditto Yeti. The claim is that an EPA study shows that we use less energy for lights when it's daylight in the morning. Not sure how we don't use more when it's dark in the evening though. Like Earl said, our clocks don't affect the sun.

Maybe the illegals need it to get dark earlier so they can sneak across before it gets too cold at night. It wouldn't be fair to deprive them of that.


----------



## Lazyman

This time of year, my grandfather, who was a farmer, always liked to tell me the story about the old man whose feet always got cold because his blanket was too short so he cut a foot off one end and sewed it on the other. Problem solved.

I am not a proponent of staying on DST year round. 90% have never realized that if we stayed on DST that the sun wouldn't rise until about 8:30 most places in the US and the farther north you go, the later it is. Most of you are probably too young to remember when, due to the energy crisis in the 70s, they delayed going back to standard time until December. The amount of whining because of it was worse than you guys.

For farmers and retired guys, it really doesn't matter anyway. You get up when the livestock or your bladder says its time, usually about an hour before the sun comes up-even earlier if you are a dairy farmer or had one more Dream Crusher DRIPA after dinner.


----------



## d_sinsley

> Any whiskey drinkers here besides Rich? I love a good rye and this bottle of Jack (supposedly limited availability and batch #1) caught my eye. It s clear as water. Has a nice little bite but overall pretty good! Usually I'd make simple syrup with brown sugar for my old fashioned but I used white to keep it clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


Yup. . .I prefer bourbon but I am not a snob I will drink any whiskey with you.


----------



## HokieKen

In the shortest daylight days of December, it's light enough to see around 7 am and sun's up by 7:35. Sun set's around 5pm and dusk lasts another 30 minutes or so. So Nathan's right, it wouldn't be light enough to see until 8:00 if we didn't "fall back" on the clocks. BUT instead of it being dark by the time I get home at 5:30, I would have an hour of daylight left. I'll take it! Nathan, you're retired so you don't get a vote. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

And yes, *I am too young* to remember the energy crisis in the 70s. I just like to say that whenever the opportunity arises. And it arises less and less often every year…


----------



## BMichs75

Someone will be getting a special delivery today!


----------



## Keebler1

Too late I already stole it im a porch pirate in disguise


----------



## duckmilk

Regarding gluing the handle in or not, my recipient is very talented at making such things. The handle I send will have several coats of blo on it, but I'm worried it may be shorter than he would like. It would be easier for him to make one to his liking than to have to drill out this one.
The handle is also slightly loose at a dry fit, but not so much that 2 part epoxy would fail. If he likes the handle, just epoxy it in.
This one is also the bonus item that I didn't even know would work. The main mallet is fine.


----------



## HokieKen

> Regarding gluing the handle in or not, *my recipient is very talented* at making such things. The handle I send will have several coats of blo on it, but I m worried it may be shorter than he would like. It would be easier for him to make one to his liking than to have to drill out this one.
> The handle is also slightly loose at a dry fit, but not so much that 2 part epoxy would fail. If he likes the handle, just epoxy it in.
> This one is also the bonus item that I didn t even know would work. The main mallet is fine.
> 
> - duckmilk


Well damn. Duck doesn't have my name.


----------



## Keebler1

Yea Kenny we know you haveyour wife make your swap items and claim them as yours lol


----------



## duckmilk

> BUT instead of it being dark by the time I get home at 5:30, I would have an hour of daylight left. I ll take it!
> - HokieKen


My wife doesn't like that she doesn't have enough daylight after 5:00 to do stuff with her horses.


----------



## GrantA

Me neither, I'm not even sure I can pull off a handle - the rules don't say it's a requirement


----------



## HokieKen

Exactly what I'm saying Duck. If we stayed on DST all the time, she would have an extra hour of daylight in the evening.


----------



## duckmilk

> Well damn. Duck doesn t have my name.
> 
> - HokieKen


I would just send you the parts with assembly instructions in Chinese ;-P

Seriously though, I would trust you to make the decision to use the one sent or make a new one.


----------



## HokieKen

Why do we have a Saturday ship date? Luckily, mine will be gone before then but if it wasn't, it's unlikely I would make a trip to the PO on Saturday to get it that way.


----------



## hairy

I shipped today, and tore the wrapper off my package as soon as I got home.

Today I'm a happy guy. Real nice!!


----------



## EarlS

> Regarding gluing the handle in or not, *my recipient is very talented* at making such things. The handle I send will have several coats of blo on it, but I m worried it may be shorter than he would like. It would be easier for him to make one to his liking than to have to drill out this one.
> The handle is also slightly loose at a dry fit, but not so much that 2 part epoxy would fail. If he likes the handle, just epoxy it in.
> This one is also the bonus item that I didn t even know would work. The main mallet is fine.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Well damn. Duck doesn t have my name.
> 
> - HokieKen


Duck didn't say what his recipient's talent was so you still have a chance. I'll leave it up to everyone to decide where your talents lie.

Yesterday, when I went to get the mail there was a key for the larger box inside our mailbox (community mailbox unit). The key fit into the lock on the large box but it wouldn't open it. So I might have a special surprise but I can't open the mailbox to get to it. So I put the key in the outgoing mail slot in the hopes the mail carrier will figure out that it didn't work. Or else he will just put it back in my box again.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh dang, a Saturday reveal too? Keebler, you've run your last swap buddy. I'm forced to sit in front of a computer 5 days a week. You can't force me to do it on Saturday too! If we're shipping by Saturday, I say we move reveals up to Friday.


----------



## HokieKen

And obviously, I didn't have Hairy's name.


----------



## HokieKen

You've got tools Earl. There's more than one way to skin a community mailbox.


----------



## Mosquito

My mallets are now out of my hands. I have shipped


----------



## Keebler1

I can move reveal up to friday. Put ship date on Saturday so people had a little extra time if needed. I knew I would only have an hr or so a weekend to work on mine


----------



## hairy

> And obviously, I didn t have Hairy s name.
> 
> - HokieKen


But, did I have your name? Post office said 2 or 3 days to get where I sent it.


----------



## HokieKen

I sure hope so Hairy ) I'm a little worried that Keebler didn't give my name to anybody…


----------



## HokieKen

Yes please Keebler. Reveals will be more active on Friday I think. I think most of us like to stay in the shop on Saturday


----------



## RichBolduc

Since a few of you were talking about the Voyager… $150 rebate going on.

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Plus if we get the items Thursday… we can all waste the day at work on here talking about what each other got… instead of working…

Rich



> Yes please Keebler. Reveals will be more active on Friday I think. I think most of us like to stay in the shop on Saturday
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny the squirrells got your mallet while you were at work


----------



## Keebler1

Reveal date changed to Friday 11/15 everybody


----------



## HokieKen

> Plus if we get the items Thursday… we can all waste the day at work on here talking about what each other got… instead of working…
> 
> Rich
> - RichBolduc


Monday is a holiday so anything that is dropped at the PO on Saturday most likely won't be arriving at its destination until Thursday. But as long as there aren't any stragglers, we should be good for a Friday reveal )


----------



## HokieKen

> Since a few of you were talking about the Voyager… $150 rebate going on.
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Now if they will just mark it down $1000 in addition to the rebate, I might be able to afford one…


----------



## JohnMcClure

Thanks for the heads up Rich!


----------



## TEK73

DST - dosn't matter.
During summer it's light 24/7, during winter it's dark 24/7…
I say - get rid of it!

Damn FedEx - got me waiting like a child on christmas - but no package yet…


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave, just curious why you chose PT wood for your shave horse. Pressure treating is really only effective when the wood is in contact with the ground and it is almost always wet like you are seeing which is a PITA (no, I still don t need my temperature taken). If you make the joints tight while it is wet, you will probably curse every time you use it after it dries. BTW, I would wait until after winter to shave your horse. It might get cold.


It's going to be sitting outside, Nathan. And the PT fake redwood was straighter than the normal SPF, though it could still corkscrew on me, I guess. To be honest, I didn't think too hard about it. If they still sold green treat lumber, I probably would've gone with that.

In any case, the legs are on, but still need to be leveled. The rear legs are in (fairly loose) mortises, and attached with three deck screws in each. The front leg has two dry maple 5/8" dowels pinning it in place, which I figure will make tight joints when the PT lumber dries. Which isn't going to be today. It's raining here.


----------



## EarlS

I just had a brilliant idea that might be brilliant, or not.

I need to round off the sharp edges on the curved profile of the mallet handle. If I drill screw into the bottom of the handle and then chuck it into the drill press, set the speed down low (600 rpm) I should be able to sand/round off the sharp edges much more consistently than using a rasp and then sanding it by hand? Right??? What am I missing?


----------



## WallynSC

> I just had a brilliant idea that might be brilliant, or not.
> 
> I need to round off the sharp edges on the curved profile of the mallet handle. If I drill screw into the bottom of the handle and then chuck it into the drill press, set the speed down low (600 rpm) I should be able to sand/round off the sharp edges much more consistently than using a rasp and then sanding it by hand? Right??? What am I missing?
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> I'm sorta a rookie, could you use a jam chuck on the head of the mallet and a live center on the tail stock end. Start off slow and tap or bump the mallet to get it running true. Sometimes I put a piece of foam rubber between the scroll chuck and mallet head. Cheap flip-flop sandals from a dollar store cut to size work great, also cut up flip-flops to use as sanding pads. Just thoughts from an older guy.


----------



## TEK73

> I just had a brilliant idea that might be brilliant, or not.
> 
> I need to round off the sharp edges on the curved profile of the mallet handle. If I drill screw into the bottom of the handle and then chuck it into the drill press, set the speed down low (600 rpm) I should be able to sand/round off the sharp edges much more consistently than using a rasp and then sanding it by hand? Right??? What am I missing?
> 
> - EarlS


Try it an tell us how it went!

My guess:
As the handle is bowed I would assume that as it goes around it will be hard to «hit it» and you would easily end up making some kind of oval handle (using a offset from the senter is actually how you make a oval handle on the lathe), or just remove material at some locations.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Monday is Veterans Day, No mail


----------



## HokieKen

Good idea Wally but Earl's too stubborn to buy a lathe. He still thinks it's not a necessity.

Earl - if your chuck is on a MT arbor, the issue you're likely to run into is that when you apply lateral force, you end up breaking the fit and your chuck falls out. You'd be better off if you could somehow secure the bottom of the handle as well to prevent radial runout. It's worth a shot though IMO. Even if your chuck does fall out, nothing's gonna break or go flying. Your spindle will just keep spinning and your chuck will stop.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Earl, I rounded all mine with a spokeshave followed by a rasp. I feel it was easier than setting up any other means of rounding, and it feels quite natural in the hand.


----------



## Mosquito

> Yes please Keebler. Reveals will be more active on Friday I think. I think most of us like to stay in the shop on Saturday
> 
> - HokieKen


I have a computer in the shop, so I can be in the shop AND on LJ lol


----------



## Mosquito

Revel date 11/15, payday in two regards


----------



## Bluenote38

> Revel date 11/15, payday in two regards
> 
> - Mosquito


Lol… And that's Opening Day for Firearms Deer Season in Michigan!!!


----------



## WoodenDreams

I finally got around to it and completed the mallet, on the finishing table waiting for the stain to dry. Pics sent to Keebler1


----------



## GrantA

I've said it before - all this talk of rasps and crazy contraptions to shape a handle… You just need some coarse sandpaper, look where auto body sandpaper is and get 36-80 grit online sander paper. Start with 36. It goes fast.
Clamp the handle in your vise and run the paper around it, hold one end in each hand and go to town like you might see someone shining shoes.


----------



## RichBolduc

I used one of these for shaping a handle and it was amazing

9 inch Shinto Rasp

Rich



> I ve said it before - all this talk of rasps and crazy contraptions to shape a handle… You just need some coarse sandpaper, look where auto body sandpaper is and get 36-80 grit online sander paper. Start with 36. It goes fast.
> Clamp the handle in your vise and run the paper around it, hold one end in each hand and go to town like you might see someone shining shoes.
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## jeffswildwood

My package is set for delivery tomorrow. Someone is going to be happy (or heartbroken). I'm hoping happy.


----------



## JD77

Found a package on my doorstep today after getting home from work! You know what else I found? Several hours of daylight! But I digress..
I haven't opened it yet but I am confused by the packaging. Its marked Fragile. I wasn't really expecting that. Is there a meaning to 'mallet' other than 'bludgeon' that I'm not aware of? I mean its cool if there is, but I'm afraid that my recipient is getting a hammer-like tool. jk
Mine has been shipped, so I'll probably open it tonight.
<added>
Who am I kidding? I opened it. I wanted to see the contents in the daylight. No crystal mallets, but the ones I did find are mighty nice! I really need to share the note:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You all should move to AZ. We don't let the rest of the country dictate our clocks. We set them once and never change them. DST….screw that.

I'm still a slacker and haven't shipped yet. I'm competing with Grant this year.


----------



## HokieKen

Dave and Grant are having a tortiose and the tortiose race.

Alright, where's my package? My patience only spreads so thin!


----------



## WallynSC

> Alright, where's my package? My patience only spreads so thin!
> 
> - HokieKen


My shipping notice says before 8PM Thurs


----------



## GrantA

I haven't sent your package yet Kenny. I'll try to get it out the second Friday of this week


----------



## RichBolduc

In your wife's purse next to other things.

Rich



> Alright, where's my package? My patience only spreads so thin!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GrantA

Oh and hey Mike! Looking like tomorrow is ship day for some big stuff leaving my shop! I'll of course update you with details 
Here's a teaser of one skid I'm working on buttoning up


----------



## HokieKen

> Alright, where's my package? My patience only spreads so thin!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> My shipping notice says before 8PM Thurs
> 
> - WallynSC


LOL I was just kidding Wally. Time to stalk the mailman though!

Rich - well played sir. And totally true.

Well I vet I can guess who shipped to JD ;-)). Well, I can narrow it down to two at least…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Alright, where's my package? My patience only spreads so thin!
> 
> - HokieKen


Sitting in my living room. Sent to the wrong Virginia address. )
Dusty says "he likes it".


----------



## BMichs75

My wife found a package on the porch this afternoon. She said "who the heck is "$#¥&". I simply said "that would be for me. Can't wait to see what lies within.


----------



## GrantA

You let your wife check the porch for packages?

I know who wears the overalls at Brandon's

;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Some men leave the house every day and go to "work" Grant. We can't all sit on the porch all day ;-)


----------



## WallynSC

I don't mind my wife checking my package.


----------



## GrantA

Between delivery notifications and guard dogs you don't have to sit on the porch all day anymore Kenny


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Mike, if Grant doesn't muck things up you'll get a shaper and I'll get what's in the photo Grant posted. Don't think you're getting that dirty old log splitter and heat treat oven.


----------



## GrantA

I was trying not to spill any beans. They taste better un-spilt

And nobody is getting my boy Bo. You can have that other dude, I heard he gets around anyways


----------



## HokieKen

Final teaser!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got a question for the C and C guys. Will it do brass? If so I would like to get something made if possible. I need this door downsized to the size of a business card. Is it possible? I have a project in mind for my cards. It could be made more simple leaving off the decorative edge but adding holes in each corner for screws.


----------



## EarlS

It's good to see Kenny has embraced the insanity and is making mallets for all of us!!!!! I was worried who would pick up the slack since I'm struggling to get one mallet done, let alone enough for the whole swap.

Kenny - don't forget the tradition is that you have to send all of us beer with the mallets…...and maybe some cool chunks of wood.

Good to see Bo has a job to do.

Looks like Dusty is primed for a game of whack-a-mole.

I decided to just use the spindle sander to round over the handle edges then a little work with 600 and 1000 grit mesh on the ROS followed by some 2000 grit hand sanding and the handle is nicely polished. Looks like all it will need is some wax, no finish. Mallet head is getting the first glue-up. I might even get the final glue-up done tomorrow night which means I can ship Friday. That works out well since I am hoping to visit Johnson Creek Hardwoods on Friday when I am off work to pick up a load of lumber for the drawer boxes I need to make for the closet cabinets. Kind of like an early Christmas when I go up there. I'll try to remember to take a couple pictures while I'm there.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks like Dusty is primed for a game of whack-a-mole.
> 
> - EarlS


His favorite game is chasing squirrels.. So I know what he has in mind.


----------



## GrantA

> His favorite game is chasing squirrels.. So I know what he has in mind.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Bo too! He calls it chasing cats though


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You just need the door cut to size Jeff? A mill can do that nicely.


----------



## HokieKen

I think Jeff is wanting a replica of that door in a smaller scale. Right Jeff? If so, CNC can definitely do it. Unfortunately I don't have access to one I can use for it any more. I bet Mike or John can square you away though. Maybe Nathan if he has his up and running yet?


----------



## JohnMcClure

Jeff, I can probably help but i need to better understand what you need. PM your phone number and I'll try to give you a call tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## WoodenDreams

On the 10 o'clock news the other night, the news casters were reporting of the UPS, Fed Ex, and postal delivery packages be left at the door ways and package bandits coming up to the door and running off with the packages. A package bandit was caught three hours after he ran off with a UPS package. Turns out the home he took the package from had a motion detecting doorbell camera. Captured video of him taking the package and his car that he drove into the driveway with. video was good enough to get the license plate. Some people just don't know any better.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I can probably help but i need to better understand what you need. PM your phone number and I ll try to give you a call tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Can do buddy, thanks!


----------



## jeffswildwood

What I'm after is to make a small box, drawer to be a replica of my signature items from my craft fairs. My post office door boxes. To hold my cards my Son made.


----------



## JohnMcClure

> What I m after is to make a small box, drawer to be a replica of my signature items from my craft fairs. My post office door boxes. To hold my cards my Son made.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Ah, makes more sense. So size: slightly larger than business cards; you'll have a small pull and small hinges that keep the proportions the same, and you'll want engraving or relief of the squarish border pattern and the 10 pointed star.
And we'll need a way to replicate the box number area.
What material shall we use?


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff/John let me know if you need help with a 3D model for that door. I can at least do that part ;-)


----------



## DavePolaschek

Huh! Rather than cut it on a CNC, I'd think about carving one from wood by hand, and then gilding it. Could do that without resorting to metalworking. Yeah, the scrollwork on the edge would be tedious, but it doesn't look particularly hard.


----------



## Keebler1

Then get started on it Dave


----------



## HokieKen

Let's have a contest for speed and results. John vs Dave . GO!


----------



## mikeacg

> Oh and hey Mike! Looking like tomorrow is ship day for some big stuff leaving my shop! I ll of course update you with details
> - GrantA


I'm ready! Started a fire out there yesterday and won't let it go out again until Spring!



> Mike, if Grant doesn't muck things up you'll get a shaper and I'll get what's in the photo Grant posted. Don't think you're getting that dirty old log splitter and heat treat oven.
> - KelleyCrafts


I could use that oven Dave!

Jeff - You could cut the door out in wood and put a sculpt nouveau finish on it to look like weathered metal. Looks like a fun project! If John wants to do it, I will pass. Otherwise let me know!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No way Mike! That baby is mine! If you need anything heat treated let me know. Grant still has one you could try to talk him out of that one. It's better than this one. Otherwise send whatever you need my way and I'll HT for ya.


----------



## Lazyman

> Huh! Rather than cut it on a CNC, I'd think about carving one from wood by hand, and then gilding it. Could do that without resorting to metalworking. Yeah, the scrollwork on the edge would be tedious, but it doesn't look particularly hard.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I have done a few things on the CNC but have not tried any metal yet. I too was thinking of carving it in wood and gilding it but doing it on the CNC. I have a gold paint that gets its color from brass in the paint that I think can be treated to give it an aged patina. Of course for me, it will take longer to come up with the design than to run it on the CNC.


----------



## Mosquito

> Final teaser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Well, at least TEK knows he's safe lol


----------



## Mosquito

With my mallets out the door, I finally opened mine up. They are awesome, with a much more thurough write up than I included … One of them explains why the box seemed heavier than I was expecting lol Happy to report there was only minor damage for how beat up the box was (one side had obviously been crushed at some point). Should be able to buff out some scratches from things moving around. Already put one of them to use tonight mortising some hinges


----------



## Keebler1

Those waiting to ship can ship whenever you want now


----------



## EarlS

> Those waiting to ship can ship whenever you want now
> 
> - Keebler1


That lets Grant, Dave K, and me off the hook.


----------



## RichBolduc

If I see something from Kenny show up on my door i'm safe too because it's going right in the trash… 

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

It's here









And then it's gone









Fly little birdie. Fly and be free!


----------



## HokieKen

Gimmie an "S" Keebs!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> What I m after is to make a small box, drawer to be a replica of my signature items from my craft fairs. My post office door boxes. To hold my cards my Son made.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Ah, makes more sense. So size: slightly larger than business cards; you ll have a small pull and small hinges that keep the proportions the same, and you ll want engraving or relief of the squarish border pattern and the 10 pointed star.
> And we ll need a way to replicate the box number area.
> What material shall we use?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


John, sounds like you are right on the money. I was thinking brass for material.



> Jeff/John let me know if you need help with a 3D model for that door. I can at least do that part ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, that may help. That would be up to John as I have no idea of what is required of such a project. Sounded hard to me but now I think it may be doable.


----------



## HokieKen

> If I see something from Kenny show up on my door i m safe too because it s going right in the trash…
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


You better stomp the fire out first.


----------



## RichBolduc

Ohhhhh USPS notification of a package scheduled for tomorrow…. I have a feeling I know who drew my name.

Rich


----------



## TEK73

> -snip-
> there was only minor damage for how beat up the box was (one side had obviously been crushed at some point). Should be able to buff out some scratches from things moving around.
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mosquito


Sorry to hear that…
Someone need to learn how to pack their items better!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I've seen some packages really demolished before. In the first box swap one of the recipients box arrived in parts. Looked like it was run over by a truck. If I remember, he was able to save it though.


----------



## mikeacg

John,

Are you going to do 2D or 3D on the door (Kenny's model might be overkill as 2D would be sooooo much faster)? If I get a chance to look at it when I'm up at the store later today, I could draw up some vectors for you to use… What are you using for software?

Nathan,

Non-ferrous metals work pretty good but you have to take smaller bites. You'll also want to make sure your table is flat… Mount a piece of wood on your table and surface it to use as a holding jig.










This is a piece of blue insulation foam painted with Sculpt Nouveau pewter paint and rust patina to look like cast iron. Fun stuff to play with!


----------



## Lazyman

Mike, That is what I've heard about the non-ferrous metals. I'm still getting to know the machine so I figure that I have some learning to do before I venture into metal. The steepest curve for me has been figuring out the software to use to various things, especially without spending more for the software than I did for the CNC. What software do you use for various things? The CNC came with the basic V-Carve (9.5) but I am finding that Aspire might be worth looking into.

That finish on the foam is pretty cool. I've looked at the Sculpt Nouveau finishes and I have been thinking about trying them on some turned bowls.


----------



## EarlS

Kenny - that might be the recycling bin, not the USPS drop box.


----------



## JohnMcClure

*Mike/Kenny*,
2D is all I would need. I typically draw in Autocad, then import to V-carve. If one of you makes the 2d file that will make my part much easier!
*Jeff,*
I've never done anything substantial in metals on my CNC, but am definitely willing to try doing this in brass; *BUT!* I don't know how gilt-ing works, would it make sense to do this in hard maple and then gilt it?
Might make it easier to make fine fit adjustments and mount your hinges/pull.


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone wanna make a small business card holder that my kid can fit in her bag so i dont have to?


----------



## HokieKen

Honestly, I think it would be easier to just do it in brass John. Maybe cut your feed back a shade but you'll be taking light DOC so I imagine you could just pretend like it's wood. Brass is butter.

Mike - can you take care of a 2D file pretty easily? Solidworks is a tremendous tool but for 2D stuff it's kinda cumbersome… If not, I'll just model it in 3D and convert it to a 2D format.


----------



## mikeacg

Nathan - I use Aspire for most of my work. I do a lot of 3D stuff and now that I am into rotary carving it is my go-to software. Version 10 adds some photo options so I will be upgrading before Christmas (my present to myself!).
John - I'll send you vectors that you can import. You'll have to tweak the size I'm sure as I don't know how think the drawer and box sides will be. I'll do it this afternoon. Jeff will have to decide on the sizes, assuming he is building the box and you are just doing the door…
Gilding is just an applied finish using glue and very thin metal sheets that are pressed down into the glue once it reaches the correct tackiness. You can use real gold or synthetic metals. I don't have any brass but I'm sure they sell it…


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny - I'll do it in Illustrator. Not a problem! I can import the photo and basically trace it. Should be a fun project to do while I'm waiting for the store to warm up.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Ok! And Mike, if you know Aspire (which I could never aspire to owning or understanding), you may be much better suited to doing this than I am. But I'm very happy to try!

Jeff, rough size/thickness estimates?
And, how do we best deal with the number window?


----------



## hairy

I've heard enough to keep me from getting CNC. Too old to learn new tricks.


----------



## RichBolduc

On the opposite side… My wife said I should get a CNC… Now to come up with the $5k-$6k for one….

Rich



> I ve heard enough to keep me from getting CNC. Too old to learn new tricks.
> 
> - hairy


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet Rich! Teknatool doesn't offer any CNCs do they?


----------



## RichBolduc

Not yet….  Trying to convince them to make one though.

Rich



> Sweet Rich! Teknatool doesn t offer any CNCs do they?
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## Lazyman

> On the opposite side… My wife said I should get a CNC… Now to come up with the $5k-$6k for one….
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Or stumble upon a young guy who is selling all of his tools for less than what he paid for them, including a Shark CNC that had never been used.

I know, I suck.


----------



## JohnMcClure

You do suck Nathan!
FWIW I spent 6-7k on my CNC and have made it all back. Only been about 9 months. 
If I had more time I'm confident I could turn it into a real profitable venture but now's not the time.


----------



## HokieKen

So you're saying you could give me your CNC and not be out a dime then John?


----------



## RichBolduc

What kind do you have? I'm looking at one that can do like 2'x4' with an optional laser head.

Rich



> You do suck Nathan!
> FWIW I spent 6-7k on my CNC and have made it all back. Only been about 9 months.
> If I had more time I m confident I could turn it into a real profitable venture but now s not the time.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


----------



## Lazyman

Wow John. What sort of things are you making. We need pictures.

I only spent $1200 on mine, including the Rockler stand, PC router and several accessories. If I subtract the retail cost of the extras, the machine itself probably only cost me about $500-600. It is an older version of the Shark (HD3 I think) but the guy said that he purchased it new just a few months earlier. It must have been a close out from someone's inventory because they haven't made that model for several years.

Still sucking.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Rich,
Mine is an Axiom Pro+ with 24"x36" cut area. No laser. Liquid-cooled spindle instead of router. The precision is incredible. It runs without being connected to a PC, very convenient.

Nathan,
My original setup was about that $1200 cost, using the DIY-ish (at the time) Shapeoko 3. I believe now it ships fully assembled, back then it was just a giant box of hardware and a controller board. Had to buy a trim router and get an old PC dedicated to running it. Excellent way to learn, and it paid for itself many times over and funded lots of cool woodworking toys.



> What sort of things are you making.


I make electronic enclosures. Cutouts for connectors, engraving for company logo and labels of switches/lights/connectors/signals. Its very niche.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Then get started on it Dave


My carving tools are in a box in the garage, waiting for my shop to be built so I can unpack them. I'm basically using my truck kit to build my shave horse (with the addition of a bit and brace I dug out of one of the boxes).

Besides, it sounds like the boys have it in hand being all computery and stuff. It's good to have buddies with tools!


----------



## jeffswildwood

OK, Ken, John and Mike, you guys are speaking a foreign language I just don't understand! LOL If it helps, keep it as simple as possible. If the hinges need left off, it's not a problem. The window can be cut out and I can cut into what ever wood I mount it to and lay in some plexiglass. Knobs I would like to have, they can be a separate piece and attached if need be. If it would work out better being done in hard maple, that's up to you, I have no idea what or how gilding is done but I do have gold paint. Anyways, thanks for helping, Looks like I have half the swap working on this. 

I also just got back from Dr.s. I had a tick decide to take up residence on my side. My Wife removed it and it got infected. Dr. numbed the spot and began digging out the infection and hunting for the head. Lucky for me, it was already gone. Next a shot in the a^^. I told the nurse, "what is that, peanut butter, sure is going in slow". She said no but it's like the same as maple syrup. Just a rough trip.


----------



## Mosquito

Earlier this summer I bought a Shapeoko 3 XL, and have been having fun with it. If nothing else, it's gotten me back in to parametric CAD, and away from Sketchup. It had been about 15 years since I was using CAD other than sketchup (Egads I'm not old enough to be saying crap like that)


----------



## HokieKen

Shoot some closeups of the knobs and give me an idea on the dimensions and I'll turn those for ya Jeff.

Damn ticks are menace. Not as bad as syrup in the ass though…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Shoot some closeups of the knobs and give me an idea on the dimensions and I ll turn those for ya Jeff.
> 
> Damn ticks are menace. Not as bad as syrup in the ass though…
> 
> - HokieKen


I'll get some close ups this evening Ken. There are two types, 1950's style and 1960's style. 60's top and bottom are the same, 50's the bottom knob is a thumb grip.


----------



## HokieKen

Just shoot whichever ones you want Jeff.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Also, USPS says my package has arrived at my recipient's house. Hoping it arrived safely and he likes what he received.


----------



## d_sinsley

Jeff it arrived and all seems well. Can't wait to open it and see what I got.

I will ship tomorrow.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff it arrived and all seems well. Can t wait to open it and see what I got.
> 
> I will ship tomorrow.
> 
> - d_sinsley


Open away buddy! No need to wait. But it is your choice. )


----------



## GrantA

You guys! The surprise factor is a big part of the fun - don't tell us who you received from or sent to, that's what reveal day is for


----------



## d_sinsley

Oops leave it to the new guy to ruin it. Sorry. So we can open it? I thought we had to wait until reveal day. Man this is complicated, lol. Sorry I have a brain issue and that's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## TEK73

Hmm
I know there has been some more or less obvious hints on stuff, both what is made and who is shipping to whom.

What is actually to be tolf on the revival date?
Is there like a templatemthat we are expected to fill oit)
(sorry - first swap ever, not to good on the game let….


----------



## Keebler1

Yes you can open it just dont plst pics till reveal day


----------



## Keebler1

Tek post pictyrse of items you were sent on reveal day and who sent them and say something about them if you want. Wait for a couple of others to postyoull get it. Kenny gets excited on reveal day like a school gir who just got asked out to prom by the football captain


----------



## JohnMcClure

*wow*! Mike sent me this. Hard part's done!
I'll update as this progresses, Jeff.


----------



## RichBolduc

Also feel free to message who sent you your stuff just so they know you received it.

Rich


----------



## jeffswildwood

> *wow*! Mike sent me this. Hard part s done!
> I ll update as this progresses, Jeff.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Wow, that is impressive! I think hard wood will be the answer John. I'll try to get those measurements for you and Ken this evening or tomorrow. Good talking to you this evening.


----------



## GrantA

What size will this piece be? I can get all sorts of aluminum drops from the local recycler @ $1/lb if I can help out with materials


----------



## jeffswildwood

> What size will this piece be? I can get all sorts of aluminum drops from the local recycler @ $1/lb if I can help out with materials
> 
> - GrantA


My autosketch program is down, needs updated but I'm hand drawing it now.


----------



## TEK73

OK, I got it!
I do know who my sender is, but FedEx keep postponding the date.

Anyway, I feel quite safe I will get it in good time before reveal date.
I will reveal both what and from who on reveal date.


----------



## duckmilk

I guess I was fretting too much, but made the decision today to go ahead and glue the handle in. If the recip doesn't like it, he can just drill it out and make another.
I'll glue it in tonight and ship tomorrow, after I show them off at work first of course.

You guys talking about CNC stuff made me remember that I would like some small stamps of my brand made. Of course, they would be in steel so I could stamp it or burn it into projects. I have it in a jpg file and in a dxf file (which I can't open because I don't have the app)


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Shipped!


----------



## Mosquito

Ha, telling TEK to wait for others to post to get the idea is just cruel, you realize he hits reveal date like 6-8 hours before most of us lol


----------



## d_sinsley

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Duck, I've thought the same for myself but I'm not confident my tooling could handle steel.


----------



## Keebler1

Mo it was just a suggestion


----------



## HokieKen

Go to post 2696 in this thread if you want to see how reveals are done. Don't reveal who you sent to, who sent to you or post any pics of what you made or what you received until then ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

^True, that keeps everyone guessing which is the most fun part. Kinda like a secret Santa exchange.
Now, who is going to be the recipient of my evil experiments??? Hmmm, only 2 of us know ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

I don't have a package yet Duck so I guess I'm still in the running ). Send it on home to VA!


----------



## duckmilk

If I had your address, no wait, maybe I do. Hehehe


----------



## HokieKen

Don't toy with me Duck!


----------



## HokieKen

Forgot to post it earlier but my package is scheduled for Saturday delivery


----------



## mikeacg

> What size will this piece be? I can get all sorts of aluminum drops from the local recycler @ $1/lb if I can help out with materials
> - GrantA


Just aluminum or can you get other metals, Grant?


----------



## duckmilk

> Don't toy with me Duck!
> 
> - HokieKen


You are a toy!


----------



## HokieKen

> Don't toy with me Duck!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> You are a toy!
> 
> - duckmilk


Exactly. So toying with me is like double jeopardy or something.


----------



## HokieKen

> Duck, I ve thought the same for myself but I m not confident my tooling could handle steel.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I can hook you up with some tooling John. The biggest issue is whether or not your spindle can run slow enough? It would need to spin in the 400-600 rpm range probably.


----------



## JohnMcClure

My spindle can run that low. May not have sufficient torque at that speed, I don't know much about its capabilities. Would be pretty cool though, worth trying!


----------



## jeffswildwood

John, I think I have some sizes for you. I'm posting it here so my fellow wood workers can check my work and see if I am out or made an error. With autosketch down, I did it by hand, old school mechanical drawing and used MS paint for the graphic. Here we go and it may be long.









The actual card is 3 1/2 by 2
stock is 1/2 inch for sides, top, bottom
Drawer stock is 1/4 for sides
allowed 1/8 for a bit of "wiggle room" for the cards and drawer. This should give me 1/16 clearance for each side.
Hopefully this allows a 1/4 reveal around all four sides.
Usually for a project like this, small, I'll use scrap to test my measurment but was unable to. If anyone sees error, let me know.


----------



## Lazyman

> Don't toy with me Duck!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> You are a toy!
> 
> - duckmilk


I've never seen tool spelled with a Y. Is that some Scandinavian language spelling?

Duck, I think that most of the commercially made custom branding irons for woodworkers and leather stamping are made from brass which would be a lot easier to make with a CNC than steel. And when you have one made, don't forget that it has to be backwards. I tried to make an ink stamp with my 3D printer but I need to work on it a bit to get a better print. I'll be glad to try to print one of your brand if you want.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll be shipping on time Keebs.


----------



## HokieKen

> John, I think I have some sizes for you. I m posting it here so my fellow wood workers can check my work and see if I am out or made an error. With autosketch down, I did it by hand, old school mechanical drawing and used MS paint for the graphic. Here we go and it may be long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual card is 3 1/2 by 2
> stock is 1/2 inch for sides, top, bottom
> Drawer stock is 1/4 for sides
> allowed 1/8 for a bit of "wiggle room" for the cards and drawer. This should give me 1/16 clearance for each side.
> Hopefully this allows a 1/4 reveal around all four sides.
> Usually for a project like this, small, I ll use scrap to test my measurment but was unable to. If anyone sees error, let me know.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I think I'm not following something Jeff… Sounds to me like the inside of your drawer will be 4-1/2" which would give you an inch of "wiggle room" for the cards?


----------



## TEK73

Ho-ho-ho…
Found this at the post office today!


----------



## TEK73

Just have to check that the wrapping was OK, then it's put away.



















This guy did know how to wrap these up! Starting to wonder if there actually are some mallets in there ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

Yeah… Those things weren't bouncing around… lol

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

You know you can open them, right TEK? You just can't show them to us yet ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You can show me Tek. Just post them here. The rest of you, cover your eyes.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I think I m not following something Jeff… Sounds to me like the inside of your drawer will be 4-1/2" which would give you an inch of "wiggle room" for the cards?
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, I could be wrong. Card is 3 1/2 wide, allow 1/8, 1/16 on each side of card makes 3 5/8 wide. each side of the drawer is 1/4 material which makes the width now 4 1/8. drawer width. another 1/8, 1/16 on each side of drawer so now I have 4 1/4. This is width of opening. 1/2 inch material for sides with door overhang 1/4 each side so now I have 4 3/4. Your right Ken, it should be 4 3/4.


----------



## TEK73

> You can show me Tek. Just post them here. The rest of you, cover your eyes.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


OK, just give me a few minutes.
Has veryone else covered your eyes yet?


----------



## EarlS

I always keep one eye covered. Have you seen some of the family pictures Kenny posts?

I'm ready to ship. I even took some pictures.

Now I just have to find some shipping tape. You would think I would have rolls of it left over from the move. I'm guessing SWMBO probably put them someplace that makes sense to her but where I would never think to look.


----------



## HokieKen

> Have you seen some of the family pictures Kenny posts?
> 
> - EarlS


Funny you mention that. We just took our picture for this year's Christmas cards.


----------



## EarlS

Nice pigtails Kenny. I didn't know your mom had a receding hairline.

Keebler - Mark me down with and "S". My mallet weighed in at 21 lb 6.4 oz. and did not fit in a flat rate box.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Earl. Yeah, Ma's hair gets a little further from her eyes every year. She thinks drawing her eyebrows on wider will hide it. I just wish I could get my sister to wear a shirt for these pictures. It's embarrassing having all my cousins drooling over her boobs.


----------



## RichBolduc

That's what happens when you use corn for a packing material.

Rich



> Nice pigtails Kenny. I didn t know your mom had a receding hairline.
> 
> Keebler - Mark me down with and "S". My mallet weighed in at 21 lb 6.4 oz. and did not fit in a flat rate box.
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## HokieKen

....


----------



## RichBolduc

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Well played Rich. I don't know if it's just me but it seems like they all got a lot better looking.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Man, I did miss this place.


----------



## HokieKen

Back right in time Bill! Did you feel that? That was your IQ dropping…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Smart Earl. Adding a case of beer with sticks and duct tape to make the beer a mallet is exactly my plan too. 21lbs??


----------



## HokieKen

That's just poor planning Earl. The first thing I do when starting a swap project design is ensure it will fit in a small FRB.


----------



## EarlS

I just couldn't let Kenny have the heaviest mallet. Of course I might have had to stretch the definition of a mallet just a bit. I also didn't have a flat rate box. All I had was a left over Home Depot box from the move. I couldn't very well leave it empty.

I picked up 140 BF of 4/4 maple for closet drawers and 20 BF of 6/4 maple to make a couple of shelves for things in the shop. I had to go to the stand by supplier (River City Hardwoods) since the usual guy (Johnson Creek Hardwoods) is on vacation so no pictures from the sawyer visit.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Hey all! Been a busy day, have not been able to review measurements or respond to anything. Probably won't until tomorrow.
And… no package yet!
Have a great weekend guys


----------



## RichBolduc

Put a big old R next to my name!!!

Rich


----------



## TEK73

> Put a big old R next to my name!!!
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


R for reveiced? If so, for me to!


----------



## Mosquito

If we're doing "R"'s you can put me down for both an R and an S (I shipped a few days ago)


----------



## Mosquito

Don't want to disappoint all of you, but I got a package from Kenny today, so you can all rest easy… or something

And since I'll be at a woodworking seminar on the 15th, I'm going to post some pics now.










These are some weird effing mallets…

Not quite sure how they'll work










(They are, of course, not mallets nor part of the mallet swap, so no one else start using it as an excuse to post the mallets they received. I don't want Keebler to hate me)


----------



## jeffswildwood

R's and S's showing up. Must be getting close to reveal day!


----------



## HokieKen

Mos, they work really well. You just have to swing them really really really hard. Post some pics of their intended use 

No package here yet either. I did ship though so quit being so damn stingy with those "S"es Keebs!

I like to give back whenever I can. As long as it's convenient and self-serving. So I bought this on the way home.


----------



## HokieKen

Damn. Had high hopes for this one. Too much black and not enough IPA though.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh. And that mug is in honor of the return of our prodigal Bill ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Interesting. So would you say it's more of a stout Kenny?


----------



## duckmilk

Keebler, mark me down for an S as well. Had to show them off at work today and they liked them. But what do they know, they aren't woodworkers so it was easy to fool them.


----------



## duckmilk

> Duck, I think that most of the commercially made custom branding irons for woodworkers and leather stamping are made from brass which would be a lot easier to make with a CNC than steel. And when you have one made, don t forget that it has to be backwards. I tried to make an ink stamp with my 3D printer but I need to work on it a bit to get a better print. I'll be glad to try to print one of your brand if you want.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks Nathan! Let me think about it. Actually what I want most is something I could stamp into hot steel more so than for branding wood. Those are normally cut into the end of a bar before hardening and tempering it, so the steel initially would be pretty easily cut by another tool. It would be pretty small to stamp into things like the holdfast I made for PoohBaah. Probably along the lines of 1/8 or 3/16" tall by 1/2" wide or however it works out. But the equipment would need to be able to cut mild steel.
Also, my brand looks the same frontward or backward. It's a livestock brand and has been registered in my name since '61.
There are companies that make these things specifically for blacksmiths, so I'm just dreaming at this point.


----------



## Bluenote38

Mark me as Shipped. Friday arrival.


----------



## Keebler1

Looks like Grant and me are the only ones left to ship


----------



## duckmilk

Grant is probably holding back wanting to get a P S R all at one time.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## GrantA

And duck there are companies out there who do just such a thing in case you weren't aware- Dave K has been happy with his and I've found a couple other companies too


----------



## HokieKen

Reminds me more of a porter than a stout Grant. Definitely not an IPA. It gets better as I nurse it though. It's tolerable.

Friday delivery Bill? Holy crap man what did you do, strap it to a pigeon?


----------



## GrantA

A pigeon may be more reliable than some of our carrier options


----------



## GrantA

Ha! This made me think of duck talking about truck vs pickup, they're doing it right! Bahaha!


----------



## d_sinsley

Good genetics Kenny.

Those are some beautiful daughters.


----------



## d_sinsley

Bullseye.


----------



## Mosquito

> Mos, they work really well. You just have to swing them really really really hard. Post some pics of their intended use
> 
> - HokieKen


Had to get out to the shop first lol
Apparently you can't embed youtube videos anymore:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Bad ass Mos! Looks like those stoppers Kenny made will work great. Could potentially tighten them down closer to the board so you don't pinch your finger under when it comes back down. Definitely a cool tool!


----------



## TEK73

> Grant is probably holding back wanting to get a P S R all at one time.
> 
> - duckmilk


I think Grant has been using so much time helping me track my senders package so that he have had no time to make anything.
Thanks Grant!

Guess this is what grant will be sending:


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Grant is probably holding back wanting to get a P S R all at one time.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> I think Grant has been using so much time helping me track my senders package so that he have had no time to make anything.
> Thanks Grant!
> 
> Guess this is what grant will be sending:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73


That looks great a do it yourself kit. Then you could make it the way you want.


----------



## TEK73

Hei, if you just send «the idea of a mallet» the receipient will be really free to make it into any mallet he want.
Hmm, even better - «the idea of something made from wood», then you could really go wild!
Yeah - this sound good, I think we're on the right track here ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

That mortiser is cool Mos! Glad I didn't screw up those complicated parts ;-)


----------



## JohnMcClure

That is a cool tool mos!


----------



## Mosquito

Dave, my fingers are fatter than that lol I've found that allowing the work piece to move a little allows for easier operation if there's varying work thickness.

Yeah Kenny, I just had to clean out the bore that they go in, and they fit right in (they were a little rusty). They look much better than the old ones, that's for sure lol And from that test piece, work a lot better too. No more line of dents anymore! Thanks again dude!


----------



## HokieKen

No problem man. Those are my kind of jobs ;-)


----------



## Lazyman

Man he didn't even make a rubber foot for it to protect the wood. What a lazy bastard. (The highest compliment I can give BTW.)


----------



## hairy

> That mortiser is cool Mos!
> - HokieKen


 A while back a local guy was trying to sell one like that. Barnes foot powered mortiser. In excellent condition.

It was on craigslist for months. He started at $550, it got down to $300. I don't know it it sold or if he gave up.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's today's fun now that my swap package has left the nest…


----------



## mikeacg

Mos,
I was thinking that you had the quietest mortiser I'd ever seen until I realized it was foot powered… 
I like my motorized mortiser but I'd own one like that in a heartbeat… Hmmm… What can I build one out of?
How are the chisels held in the head? Is that rotation detented or clamped in any way?


----------



## hairy

The package I shipped is Out For Delivery.


----------



## WoodenDreams

Grant.. Does it come with instructions.


----------



## Mosquito

Hairy, I woulda bought it if it were near me. They're cool machines.

Mike, they're held in by morse taper. The rotation has a detent on either side. I think I cover that on another video on my channel. I'll try to grab the link when I get home


----------



## jeffswildwood

Keebler, give me an "R". )) Package arrived. It don't have a letter, just the name on the outside and I don't know who sent it, LJ name that is. So if you got my name, it arrived safe and sound and beautiful!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here's today's fun now that my swap package has left the nest…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, now you know all you have to do is say the word and I'll be on my way to help you! Anytime you need me to help cut! I'll even get up early, (something retiree's don't do much) to make sure I'm there early.


----------



## HokieKen

Appreciate it Jeff. My saw hasn't been running right and it crapped out on me after I got the first slab cut. So I'm glad you didn't drive up for that! There's more wood there than I need so after I get my saw back in shape, you can come up and we'll slab you some Oak if you want it


----------



## JohnMcClure

Gimme an R please, and I couldn't be happier! Thanks you-know-who!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kenny, it's those damn nazi saws that never want to run right when you need them to, the Sweds will never let you down. I'm itching to get a band mill, really bad. I know what size I want, I know where I'm going to put it, I've allocated what it will cost, I'm just worried about how much I'll use it. It's quite an investment to not be using pretty regularly and I still have a shed to build. I need someone to talk me into or out of it.


----------



## HokieKen

If you buy a bandmill Yeti, then you'll have a bandmill. I think the logic takes care of itself. You're welcome.

Seriously, I don't think I would use it enough to justify the investment personally. While I do like having the means to slab logs out when the opportunity arises, it doesn't arise all that often and kinda rarely on wood that really makes me want to work that hard for it. If I had Walnut thrown at me several times a year, it may be worthwhile. But it's usually Oak, Ash, Pine or Cedar. And meh to all that. The only reason I'm doing this Oak is because it came out of the front yard of the home I spent my first 18 years in and where my Mom still lives. I know that my Mom and brother and sister would like gifts made from it just for the sentiment so I figured I'd sweat a little bit…


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, and I have that Nazi because it was a good deal on a saw that could push a long chain for the mill which was the only way it made sense financially. However, a new Stihl that size is well north of a grand so that ain't gonna happen. I have considered the 55cc Husqy since it's affordable. I'd have to scale back my expectations and my bar size significantly though.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny when tornados or hurricanes/tropical storms hit in your area go collect the logs and make slabs of them


----------



## HokieKen

A few logs every 3 or 4 years doesn't really pay for a bandmill ;-). Fortunately we don't get much hurricane damage and there's never been a tornado in the valley as far as I know.


----------



## mikeacg

Yeti,

I bought a Norwood for the price. It showed up in a pile of boxes and it took me several days to put it together but the upside to that is I knew how it was built and could fix any issues that came up. I had lots of wood at the time in NC but when I moved to the UP, I didn't really 'need' it so I gave it to some friends who were starting a timber framing business. I don't have the saw any more but it is in a good place and I know I can ask them to cut up stuff for me if needed. Win/Win in my book!

Jeff,

If you really, really like what you received, then I sent it and forgot to include a note (and also forgot to sign up for the swap! Ooops! Busted!)

I can't wait to see what everyone did this time.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ITS GETTING EXCITING NOW :<)))))


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John, I think I have some sizes for you. I m posting it here so my fellow wood workers can check my work and see if I am out or made an error. With autosketch down, I did it by hand, old school mechanical drawing and used MS paint for the graphic. Here we go and it may be long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual card is 3 1/2 by 2
> stock is 1/2 inch for sides, top, bottom
> Drawer stock is 1/4 for sides
> allowed 1/8 for a bit of "wiggle room" for the cards and drawer. This should give me 1/16 clearance for each side.
> Hopefully this allows a 1/4 reveal around all four sides.
> Usually for a project like this, small, I ll use scrap to test my measurment but was unable to. If anyone sees error, let me know.
> - jeffswildwood


I'm looking into this now, conveniently Mike's excellent vector drawing was already scaled to 5×2.75 for the drawer front. I think it will work out at this scale.
The decorative edge pattern is about 1/32" (0.0337 to be exact) wide. Which will be interesting!
I'll put an update here if I get any physical progress made tonight.


----------



## JohnMcClure

*Kenny*,
The maximum allowable OD of the knob is around 0.30" - 0.35". As you can see in this close-up, the large circle (which partially obscures some letters) is 0.35" diameter. I'll try to push the letter B out a bit to even things out.


----------



## HokieKen

Got it! Good info John


----------



## bndawgs

Not too shabby


----------



## bndawgs

Split this silver maple today









Some has some spalting going on and made me sad that I split it up.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Let's see how far the preview is from reality!
I have the job set up to use two tools, a 1/8" square EM and a 1/4" V-bit with 60degree included angle.
Not sure I can do it tonight, gotta find some maple, mount it on the CNC, and surface it down to 1/2" thickness first.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m looking into this now, conveniently Mike s excellent vector drawing was already scaled to 5×2.75 for the drawer front. I think it will work out at this scale.
> The decorative edge pattern is about 1/32" (0.0337 to be exact) wide. Which will be interesting!
> I ll put an update here if I get any physical progress made tonight.
> - JohnMcClure





> Got it! Good info John
> 
> - HokieKen


Again, thanks guys! I still need to get a pic for Ken.


----------



## JohnMcClure

*Steve*, great shop helper!


----------



## HokieKen

Get after it John 

Spent the rest of my day getting up leaves. Nothing like a full day of hard labor to remind you that you ain't 30 anymore…

This is a welcome surprise. More than makes up for the disappointment of last night's Black IPA


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Jeff, just a good detail shot of the two knobs next to each other will do. With what john gave me, I can do the scaling and get em close. Are those brass? Or, more appropriately, do you want me to make them from brass?


----------



## HokieKen

Damn. It's done gone cold in VA :-( We had about 2 weeks of fall weather after a stupid hot beginning of October and now it feels like January!


----------



## JohnMcClure

My shop helpers










And a convenient scrap of maple hot glued to the machine bed and surfaced down to 1/2"


----------



## HokieKen

Is that your swap mallet on the kids' bench John? ;-) I'm looking forward to my grandkids being old enough to spend some shop time with me. I think.


----------



## mikeacg

John,

I could have made the numbers smaller but I figured with vectors you could tweak them to fit. Full speed ahead! You are doing a great job!


----------



## Mosquito

> I think I cover that on another video on my channel. I ll try to grab the link when I get home
> 
> - Mosquito


Here's the follow up Mike:


----------



## jeffswildwood

Here you go Ken. It appears they are 1/2 inch long and 1/2 inch diameter. As for how to attach, I guess they would need a peg in the back. May have to get with John on size for the hole. Add on for the program? As for material, your choice buddy. I'm betting metal is easier then wood for you. Brass would look nice, (I'll cover cost) shiny metal also but the blank is going to be maple so wood would work also.

Edit: 1/2 is actual size. Gonna need scaled


----------



## Keebler1

Need help with how to attach the table base which isnt made yet to the top shown where the top is removable but stable when put in place for kids. The bottom mdf on the bench is a heart that im gonna attach to the box on top of it in the pictures with hinges so itll open


----------



## JohnMcClure

I'm pretty happy with this.
I will put a tiny hole in the exact center of the letters before I cut it out.

MikeACG, your vectors were excellent and I think the size was perfect. All I did was scoot the b over a scooch.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m pretty happy with this.
> I will put a tiny hole in the exact center of the letters before I cut it out.
> 
> MikeACG, your vectors were excellent and I think the size was perfect. All I did was scoot the b over a scooch.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


My gosh that is awesome! I'm getting excited to do my part now. Just beautiful. Those CNC machines are really something!


----------



## GrantA

Dave P how's the hand carved version coming along?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent work John!


----------



## bndawgs

> Dave P how's the hand carved version coming along?
> 
> - GrantA


Oooh, he just went there. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

Looks great john! No problem on the brass Jeff. I have some 3/8 rod I can use.

Not exactly shop time but close!


----------



## JohnMcClure

*Jeff*,
If you run dry on real PO box doors let me know. I have a feeling we can fake 'em pretty good now. Looking forward to seeing how this comes out with metallic paint and brass pulls.
I'll try and make another while the machine is still set up, just in case there are any issues.

*Kenny*, lookin' good over there too. What's she making?
And that "swap hammer" you saw in the background was from when I showed one of the kids how to use the wood threading kit. Good thing, because they broke the (much nicer) pine mallet I made them a long time ago!

*MikeACG*, Thanks once again for the vectors. That would have taken me more time than everything else, i suspect!


----------



## JohnMcClure

*Keebler*, can you explain a little more clearly what you're going for? Is the entire heart-shaped-lid-and-box-hinged-underneath meant to come off of the base? And what will the base look like? And what would be the purpose of leaving the base standing without the box underneath?


----------



## GrantA

I'm so confused, at first I thought Jeff wanted this done to BE a business card. Then I figured it was supposed to be a drawer front to HOLD business cards. But I thought it was going to be made from metal, maybe brass or aluminum. Or copper. What's the minimum thickness? I may be able to send John something to cut


----------



## Keebler1

The two pieces in the picture are gonna be attached with hinges dont have the legs/base made yet. Need the base and whats pictured separable to get it upstairs to an apartment. It is for my two young nieces so need to attach fairly securely and easily as my sister is the one going to be putting them together


----------



## JohnMcClure

Grant, yes it's a drawer front. This maple attempt came out fine but would be happy to try in brass. 1/4 or 3/8 thick would do. But, I think jeff will be satisfied with this plus metallic paint.

Keebler, totally depends on what kind of base you have planned.
But, some alignment pegs/holes plus a couple screws would be foolproof even for a non-mechanically-apt person.


----------



## mikeacg

Mos,
Thanks for the video link! It really explains a lot. I'm going to play with making something in wood just to prove my design…

Wow John! You don't fool around! Talk about quick turnaround!!! 
Did I mention that it looks great!


----------



## EarlS

> Appreciate it Jeff. My saw hasn't been running right and it crapped out on me after I got the first slab cut. So I'm glad you didn't drive up for that! There's more wood there than I need so after I get my saw back in shape, you can come up and we'll slab you some Oak if you want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait a minute - I thought Kenny did ALL his woodworking wearing nothing but a cape?

Mos - sweet mortiser!!!

Too many comments and too many tings going on to figure them all out tonight. There are so many posts I almost thought today might have been the reveal day.


----------



## Mosquito

Thanks Earl. I've certainly enjoyed using it since I've had it the last few years



> Mos,
> Thanks for the video link! It really explains a lot. I m going to play with making something in wood just to prove my design…
> 
> - mikeacg


I would love to see that, it sounds intriquing!


----------



## TEK73

> Appreciate it Jeff. My saw hasn't been running right and it crapped out on me after I got the first slab cut. So I'm glad you didn't drive up for that! There's more wood there than I need so after I get my saw back in shape, you can come up and we'll slab you some Oak if you want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Wait a minute - I thought Kenny did ALL his woodworking wearing nothing but a cape?
> 
> - EarlS


I do not think that is Kenny. That is a poor guy trying to do some real work while Kenny is running around him naked with only a cape.
You see that he is looking down and have put on sound and sight protection to defend himself from the life lasting impressions of seeing Kenny naked in that kape!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Dave P how's the hand carved version coming along?


Still haven't even found my carving tools. Which is the same problem I would have if I had a CNC packed in one of those boxes, alas.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> If you buy a bandmill Yeti, then you'll have a bandmill. I think the logic takes care of itself. You're welcome.
> 
> Seriously, I don't think I would use it enough to justify the investment personally. While I do like having the means to slab logs out when the opportunity arises, it doesn't arise all that often and kinda rarely on wood that really makes me want to work that hard for it. If I had Walnut thrown at me several times a year, it may be worthwhile. But it's usually Oak, Ash, Pine or Cedar. And meh to all that. The only reason I'm doing this Oak is because it came out of the front yard of the home I spent my first 18 years in and where my Mom still lives. I know that my Mom and brother and sister would like gifts made from it just for the sentiment so I figured I'd sweat a little bit…
> 
> - HokieKen


I'm going to look at a Norwood HD36 either tomorrow or Tuesday. The price didn't seem great but it comes with a ton of extras including a blade sharpener and after adding everything up it does seem like a good deal.


----------



## Lazyman

Let us know when it is setup so we can bring some logs to cut.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Yeti! I would google that model and compare it to other models but that usually leads to interest. And I'm not interested. I'm not interested. I'm not interested. I'm not interested. I'm not interested. I'm not interested. I'm not interested.


----------



## Lazyman

Wow, I just realized that the HD36 can handle a 36" log. The question is can YOU handle a 36" log. You may have to get yourself another expensive toy to move and lift the logs.


----------



## HokieKen

If you haven't already, take a look at Matt Cremona's trailer. I like that rig a lot and if I had a mill it would be part of the cost that I figured in when budgeting.

Edit: If you follow Matt on Instagram he's currently building Mk.2.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's info on Matt's first trailer I don't see anything on Mk2 on his site though.


----------



## HokieKen

Anybody need a good deal on a radial arm saw?


----------



## WallynSC

> Here's info on Matt's first trailer I don't see anything on Mk2 on his site though.
> 
> - HokieKen






 skip to abt. 4:43


----------



## Bluenote38

> Anybody need a good deal on a radial arm saw?
> 
> - HokieKen


Awesome!! I'm in Savannah and could swing by and pick it up ….if he drops the "00".


----------



## GrantA

Bill don't mess with that craftsman ease over my way (Thomasville GA) and I'll cut you some deals. I've got 12" dewalt radial arm saws, dust collectors, tablesaws, jointers and shapers all needing new homes and I'd love to see more of you guys get some


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Bill don t mess with that craftsman ease over my way (Thomasville GA) and I ll cut you some deals. I ve got 12" dewalt radial arm saws, dust collectors, tablesaws, jointers and shapers all needing new homes and I d love to see more of you guys get some
> 
> - GrantA


That all sounds great but the drive to pickup would be too far. I hope you sell all of the equipment at a price you want to get.


----------



## GrantA

Not far from Bill in savannah I meant. I can ship equipment anywhere too. 2 guys on here have goodies in that process now  freight cost would outweigh the value of a RAS I'm afraid, but bundled with a cabinet saw and a dust collector…. ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

John - did you leave the spots for the knobs on Jeff's drawer so he can drill them to size? If so, I'll just make them to attach like drawer pulls with a 10-32 screw. If you cut them already though, let me know how big they are and I'll make the knobs accordingly.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've watched what Matt Cremona has done and a heavier duty trailer will be in the works at some point. I don't need 36" capacity yet but you can't add it later and I know at some point I might want it. I have plenty of room at my property and it's close but I'll have to be careful about how and where I store wood as the HOA could frown on it, then again, it is zone agricultural so I might get a pass there, I'll just need a donkey to pull a wood cart around for me.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff - what about the pointer on the knob at the letters? You going to make one or leave it off? I have some .015" thick brass sheet stock I can send you a piece of if you want to cut one out. I can cut it to shape if you want but you might be better off to cut it yourself when you have the part in front of you. Some decent scissors is all you need to cut it.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeti - my wife says I'm an ass and I'm always dragging wood home. Does that count?


----------



## Bluenote38

> Not far from Bill in savannah I meant. I can ship equipment anywhere too. 2 guys on here have goodies in that process now  freight cost would outweigh the value of a RAS I m afraid, but bundled with a cabinet saw and a dust collector…. ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


Lol… If I was driving my truck I'd take you up on that offer… My buddy's Ford Edge barely holds the four of us and gear


----------



## Bluenote38

> Not far from Bill in savannah I meant. I can ship equipment anywhere too. 2 guys on here have goodies in that process now  freight cost would outweigh the value of a RAS I m afraid, but bundled with a cabinet saw and a dust collector…. ;-p
> 
> - GrantA


You down towards Dothan AL? How far away are you from Atlanta? Me brother is in Alpharetta.


----------



## GrantA

> You down towards Dothan AL? How far away are you from Atlanta? Me brother is in Alpharetta.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Not too far, not right around the corner though. My sister lives in Acworth which is 45 miles west of Alpharetta, I can get stuff there pretty easily in the truck.


----------



## bndawgs

Wait, grant is offering free shipping on cabinet Saws?


----------



## GrantA

Lol nope


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have stuff coming from Grant via freight. Supposed to be here Friday but I'm not sure how the freight yard works since I was too cheap to have it brought to the house. So I might have extras to show this weekend. None of it is woodworking tools though.


----------



## bndawgs

Now I feel like I need grant to send me something.


----------



## TEK73

If anyone feels like sending a decent bandsaw (2hp, 12" - 16") to Norway, please feel free to do so.
Wasn't it possible to send a treat with those mallets ;-)


----------



## EarlS

The day after swap ship date is kind of like a hang over. I had a lot of fun, said and did some things I will probably regret, spent more $$ than I meant to, stayed longer than I should have, and I have these pics of some dude in a cape.

Now what do I work on?

Steve - I'm sure Grant could send you a bill or something.

TEK - When I get a decent bandsaw, I'll let you know. I'm not sure which would be more, the bandsaw or the shipping to Norway??

I'm sure several folks sent bonus items with their mallets, some for better and some for worse. Kenny got a bunch of corn and corn products from me on the BBQ swap. I'm quit certain he was thrilled to get such a thoughtful bonus item.

BTW -very observant on the chainsaw milling picture Kenny posted. You can't be too careful when Kenny is around.


----------



## TEK73

You let me know Earl 
Voltage may be a issue anyway - some of your US powered stuff gets puny and week when the get ower to Norway/Europe.

Not sure about the rest of the folks, but I finally got the finger out and have started working on a guest bed for my parents that may be mounted just when they (or other) are visiting and put away the rest of the time.
It will be 200cm x 180cm, and the plan is to do the joints like this:









Will be made from beech, and the side boards will be 2cm (13/16") thick and 16cm (6") high. It will be a bit higher than on the picture so that it will be easy to get in/out of the bed.
Currently in the process of transforming the rough lumber to nice plank to build from


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, I didn't think about the pointer. If you have some thin stock, I'll give it a try. John now has my address so I would say it's on it's way soon. Brought the planer out yesterday and milled for 2 and a half hours, guess I need to do some more.


----------



## EarlS

TEK - I started out to make a bed frame like that for my daughter. She decided she didn't like the notched ends so I went with internal connections. I think it is in my projects somewhere.

If I were rude, I'd just post the link for Kenny, Grant, and everyone else.


----------



## duckmilk

Nice job on the collaborative mail box door for Jeff guys! Looks great! Can't wait to see the finished result.



> Yeti - my wife says I'm an ass and I'm always dragging wood home. Does that count?
> 
> - HokieKen


Yup ;-P



> Now what do I work on?
> 
> - EarlS


I have to make another game like I made for the beer swap for a life-long friend. Those take a lot of time and I was hoping to never make one again. It is for his hunting lodge so the hunters can do something other than play poker all night. On the other hand, he told me "I don't care what it costs". Hmmm, nah, I know exactly what I'll charge him, nada. But I'll get something out of him eventually.


----------



## anthm27

> I have to make another game like I made for the beer swap for a life-long friend. Those take a lot of time and I was hoping to never make one again. It is for his hunting lodge so the hunters can do something other than play poker all night. On the other hand, he told me "I don t care what it costs". Hmmm, nah, I know exactly what I ll charge him, nada. But I ll get something out of him eventually.
> 
> - duckmilk


Hay Duck ,
I know what you mean about the shut the box game, Everybody that see it wants one. Hay I found a great simple set of rules for it that we play by. Its gone Viral in our house here, people love playing, always with a beer in hand of course.
Let me know if you want these rules I,ll email them to you.
Regards
Ant


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I have to make another game like I made for the beer swap for a life-long friend. Those take a lot of time and I was hoping to never make one again. It is for his hunting lodge so the hunters can do something other than play poker all night. On the other hand, he told me "I don t care what it costs". Hmmm, nah, I know exactly what I ll charge him, nada. But I ll get something out of him eventually.
> 
> - duckmilk


Duck, I have made projects before that I said I never want to do another one. That's usually a sign that you will. Let's see, hunting lodge, shut the box game, hummmm, you do know that it can be used as a drinking game right? I made a shut the box game a few years ago. They are fun to make and fun to play.


----------



## JohnMcClure

A hairbrained idea has occurred to me while working with my first-grader.
The idea is to create a very simple "slide rule" that helps kids notice the patterns of addition and subtraction, getting an intuition for arithmetic instead of just memorizing.
I think I could build something like this, though it would be much cooler and more durable if the sliding number line were flexible and could wrap around behind the unit. Unfortunately there are limitations to its range.

How this works: to solve "4+2=", select the number 4 using the sliding cursor.
Then, slide the movable number line until "+2" appears above the arrow.
The answer is in the bottom window of the sliding cursor.
This works for addition or subtraction of small numbers.

(I made a paper prototype and my boy closed his eyes while I tried to show him, because he wanted me to know he already knows his sums and differences. )

Thoughts on making something like this? Too simplistic? It would work for negative numbers too, which a lot of kids struggle with I think…


----------



## jeffswildwood

John, it just may work for younger students. They may also think of it as fun. Not to mention they may think it's cool looking! I learned to use a slide rule many years ago, (yea, I'm a dinosaur) but when calculators became available it got packed away.


----------



## HokieKen

I don't get it John. I never was very good with mathin'. I say if it engages em, it's an excellent idea!


----------



## bigblockyeti

John, I've got a first grader too and I went to a mini math conference the school put on to help parents better teach and understand the diverse way in which kids are being taught in school the basic concepts that have evolved beyond how I learned long ago. They want the kids to be able to conceptualize different units as different sizes, shapes or colors to keep them engaged and something like what you've proposed could be very helpful. That it could work with negative numbers would be very helpful, especially with today's college grads saddled with a lot of negative coming out of school (- student loan, - car payment, - rent, - food, - clothes) maybe a few of them could catch on early and avoid the void.


----------



## HokieKen

So everybody's shipped, right?


----------



## d_sinsley

I did


----------



## Keebler1

Not sure if Ibe heard from the person who drew Kennys name or not….le me know friday Kenny and if he didnt send it Ill ship you some corn


----------



## mikeacg

I'm still working on a package for Kenny! Stay tuned…


----------



## HokieKen

No worries Keebler. I'll wait for Mike's package. His stuff is always worth the wait ) Maybe it'll be a mallet disguised as a backpack?


----------



## Keebler1

Or corn disguised as a mallet


----------



## HokieKen

So two slackers left to ship?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Just Grant I think.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah. Keebler has his S now I see. Alright fellas, temperature is shooting for a record low of 19 friggin degrees tomorrow night! That ain't naked cape weather so let's get my box here before it gets cold on me…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Four days til reveal day! woohoo!


----------



## bndawgs

> Oh yeah. Keebler has his S now I see. Alright fellas, temperature is shooting for a record low of 19 friggin degrees tomorrow night! That ain t naked cape weather so let s get my box here before it gets cold on me…
> 
> - HokieKen


Calling for snow up here tomorrow


----------



## mikeacg

We're looking at 6 degrees tomorrow night but I feel much better knowing y'all aren't exacting basking in warmness either! 
I may be a little late on your package Kenny! Don't go out there and freeze off anything until I send you a tracking number!


----------



## TEK73

It's been 16f here for the last couple of weeks - and now there are some snow on the ground as well…
Poor Kenney running around naked in his cape, his snob must be falling off in this cold…


----------



## KelleyCrafts

It's 85 today. It'll slip to a chilly 80 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

We scored 67 degrees today. That'll be all of that for a bit…


----------



## MSquared

"Snow Halo" at sunset.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

> I learned to use a slide rule many years ago, (yea, I m a dinosaur) but when calculators became available it got packed away.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I actually have a slide rule of sorts on my desk at work, I even used it today. It has a bunch of calculations for antennas and radio wave stuff. It's super useful for ball parking things rather than taking several minutes on a calculator or my computer and looking up the equations I need.


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny I shipped Saturday just didnt bother to put up and S by my name(when I told yall I needed all the time to get done I wasnt joking) and Grant said he was shipping fed ex today so his package would be there on time


----------



## duckmilk

> Hay Duck ,
> I know what you mean about the shut the box game, Everybody that see it wants one. Hay I found a great simple set of rules for it that we play by. Its gone Viral in our house here, people love playing, always with a beer in hand of course.
> Let me know if you want these rules I,ll email them to you.
> Regards
> Ant
> 
> - anthm27


Sure thing Anthony. It's always good to know different rules for the game. Actually, I have never played it myself, only watched and different people play it slightly different.



> Alright fellas, temperature is shooting for a record low of 19 friggin degrees tomorrow night! That ain t naked cape weather so let s get my box here before it gets cold on me…
> 
> - HokieKen


Just make yourself some squirrel fur underwear and you'll be good to go.

I used a slide rule in college. I found it years later and thought "how the he!! does this thing work? Can't remember!"


----------



## duckmilk

> It's 85 today. It'll slip to a chilly 80 degrees tomorrow.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Thppfft on you ;-) (not sure how to spell that, think of Bill the cat on the Bloom County old newspaper comics)


----------



## duckmilk

Also published under Outland evidently. Sorry, couldn't get it clearer.


----------



## duckmilk

Gonna be in the 20s in the morning. Bought a bottle of bourbon at work today and am making hot toddies tonight )


----------



## Woodmaster1

It's going to be 4 degrees here on Wednesday. We got about 3" of snow. I am glad we are just south of the line for lake effect snow or we would have more than doubled the amount of snow.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Anyone ever messed around with micro-sized end mills? I'm thinking about trying a 0.010"-diameter end mill for CNC-ing lettering onto plastic. Skinniest I've done so far is 0.5mm (0.020") and I've broken a lot of 'em, but if I can get the 0.010" to stay in one piece I'll be making some very clear lettering. But at $42ea on McMaster there's not too much room for error…


----------



## DavePolaschek

24 here right now. "Feels like" of 11F. So much for moving away from cold weather.


----------



## HokieKen

> Anyone ever messed around with micro-sized end mills? I m thinking about trying a 0.010"-diameter end mill for CNC-ing lettering onto plastic. Skinniest I ve done so far is 0.5mm (0.020") and I ve broken a lot of em, but if I can get the 0.010" to stay in one piece I ll be making some very clear lettering. But at $42ea on McMaster there s not too much room for error…
> 
> - JohnMcClure


The smallest I have used is 1/64 and that was not pleasant. 3/32 is my normal "as small as I'm using" and even those snap pretty damn easily. In plastic they'll run like a freight train though. .010 is pushing it in any material IMO. Especially with plastic because of the tendency of the chip to wrap around the tool. It would probably be more cooperative in brass actually. Figure out a way to clear the chips and you can probably make a good run at it though.

Have you tried small graver bits? The single flute and angle lend wuite a bit of strength but you can still do some pretty fine detail.


----------



## Mosquito

I've used 1mm and 1.5mm before. 1.5mm in aluminum and polyethylene, 1mm in HDPE. Both were fine, and I was probably more conservative with feeds than I needed to be, but would rather wait a little longer than have to scrap something and start over because I snapped a bit part way through. Though even the 1mm is like 4x the diameter of a .01" endmill, I'd guess you'd have to have some pretty tight runnout tollerences on the spindle for that to work


----------



## JohnMcClure

I used to use engraving bits, still do when necessary. Trouble is, when the material is not perfectly flat, the groove width at the surface varies noticeably. It can be dealt with but I may try this skinny bastard and see if I can make this work. I'll update you guys if I do.


----------



## mikeacg

John,

I'm too cheap to even try using bits that small! Fret cutting bits seem awful small (they are .023 and a lot cheaper than $42 per) and I tend to err on the side of saving my bits (smaller Z and slower speeds with ramping in…). Let us know how you solve this! Anything that small I throw into the laser engraver…


----------



## EarlS

I think this is a record. Large swap group and everyone shipped on time.

Duck - Bloom County was one of my favorite cartoons way back when.

Dave K - 80 deg is still too hot for me to be out in the shop.

In keeping with the weather theme, it was 3 deg this morning with a north wind 5-10 mph when I drove to work at 4:30. I missed all of the fun associated with the 3-5" of snow and 25 mph wind yesterday since I took the day off work. Instead, I spent the day in the shop planing the maple down to 3/4" for drawer boxes. It always seems like a waste of good wood to buy nominal 4/4 and then plane 1/4" off of it, but it is a lot cheaper to buy 4/4 than to buy 3/4" S2S. So now, I have a nice pile of mulch (sawdust) started.


----------



## HokieKen

John - if you decide to give it a go, check these out before you order from McMaster. Niagara makes excellent endmills. They were bought by Seco several years ago but, as I understand it, still operate independently and the tools are still made in PA.


----------



## HokieKen

> I think this is a record. Large swap group and everyone shipped on time.
> 
> - EarlS


That would have been a record…


----------



## HokieKen

As we're nearing the end of this one, who's stepping up to run the first swap of 2020?


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve used 1mm and 1.5mm before. 1.5mm in aluminum and polyethylene, 1mm in HDPE. Both were fine, and I was probably more conservative with feeds than I needed to be, but would rather wait a little longer than have to scrap something and start over because I snapped a bit part way through. Though even the 1mm is like 4x the diameter of a .01" endmill, I d guess you d have to have some pretty tight runnout tollerences on the spindle for that to work
> 
> - Mosquito


Wait, what?! Where are you machining metals Mos?


----------



## Lazyman

21° here this morning. Forecast is to get up to 40°. My shop was about 55° (not too bad) but I turned on the heater anyway to get it a few degrees warmer.

Looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## bndawgs

Weatherman blew it here. Nothing but rain and 43


----------



## Bluenote38

Maybe, I have a couple extra mallets if you make it a mallet swap I'll ship tomorrow


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> As we re nearing the end of this one, who s stepping up to run the first swap of 2020?
> 
> - HokieKen


Whats the theme of next swap ?


----------



## HokieKen

Don't worry Steve, we got your snow that we weren't supposed to get. Only flurries though. Still cold as hell and getting colder…


----------



## HokieKen

...


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> Whats the theme of next swap ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Whatever the moderator decides it is


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> ...
> Whats the theme of next swap ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Whatever the moderator decides it is
> 
> - HokieKen


OK what would y'all like to have Surprise, Box, layout tools ?


----------



## EarlS

It's looking like my role for the next swap will be cheerleader. SWMBO decided that I need to spend more time working on projects for the house and less time playing (her term) around in the shop.


----------



## bndawgs

Sounds like Earl needs to build a pair of pants.


----------



## Keebler1

Earl Kenny can send some of his squirrells up to persuade her to let you join


----------



## jeffswildwood

> ...
> Whats the theme of next swap ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Whatever the moderator decides it is
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> OK what would y all like to have Surprise, Box, layout tools, screwdrivers, knife, ?
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


A little change


----------



## HokieKen

> Sounds like Earl needs to build a pair of pants.
> 
> - Steve


LOL )))))

I might need him to build me a pair of pants too. I may have to sit the next one out as well. I'll re-evaluate after the holidays…


----------



## HokieKen

Tony, I'd be good for any of those except box IF I have time… Boxes are cool, I guess they just aren't as fun for me as they are for others. If Jeff's "little change" is implemented, I would be most tempted probably.


----------



## Keebler1

I may be out due to finances but any swap requiring smithing or a lathe and i cant do it currently. May be getting a lathe before long though.


----------



## Keebler1

Well can probably scratch getting a lathe anytime soon. Just noticed that I not only vroke pieces off the mophie case for my phone when i dropped it this morning but I also cracked the edge of my screen. Everythings working fine now but dont know how long till i have to get a new phone.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'm with Earl on the next one. I have too much to do and I push myself with these swaps taking way too much time, and even still could have used more time to polish up my bonus item A LOT better.

The wife isn't on my ass but my long list of things ends up taking too much space in my monkey sized brain.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Why don't we just hold off on starting a swap until February or so?
Get through holidays, vacations, all that other stuff and see where everyone is at?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> John - if you decide to give it a go, check these out before you order from McMaster. Niagara makes excellent endmills. They were bought by Seco several years ago but, as I understand it, still operate independently and the tools are still made in PA.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny,
Just purchased 2 at 0.010"dia to try out. I'll let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## TEK73

Hmm…
https://www.finewoodworking.com/2019/11/12/vic-tesolin-weighs-in-on-the-metric-debate

You guys gonna switch soon ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Why don t we just hold off on starting a swap until February or so?
> Get through holidays, vacations, all that other stuff and see where everyone is at?
> 
> - JohnMcClure


I would nt think it would start much before that John maybe signup start jan 20 2020


----------



## HokieKen

> Hmm…
> https://www.finewoodworking.com/2019/11/12/vic-tesolin-weighs-in-on-the-metric-debate
> 
> You guys gonna switch soon ?
> 
> 
> - TEK73


Yeah. When hell freezes and I fart cotton candy. Until then Vic Tesolin can be a commie if he wants. I'll still be here in 'Merica!

In all seriousness though, I find the premise of his bitch fest as preposterous as he finds the comparison ludicrous. Of course it's harder to add fractional numbers in your head than it is to add the decimal equivalents. Why is he comparing fractional inches to decimal millimeters? If I express metric lengths as fractions or express imperial lengths as decimals, it goes the other way. What he's bitching about is not inch vs. millimeter but fractions vs. decimals.


----------



## EarlS

Adding fractions isn't that difficult since most of the time it is either in increments of 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, 1/32, or if you are being really precise, 1/64. So if you are adding 1/2 + 3/8 + 5/16 is it the same as adding 8/16 +6/16+5/16 = 19/16 or 1-3/16. I can easily find that on a tape measure, ruler, or other measuring tool

Not nearly so complicated as having to do the same calculation with decimals: 0.5 + .375+ whatever 5/16 is in decimal…see I already messed it up since I don't know the decimal version of 5/16. I still will have to convert from decimal to fractions since that is the unit of measure for nearly all of my measuring tools. I use a digital caliper that reads out both decimal and fractions since it is easier to read. Of course, it also has a decimal to fraction conversion table on the back.

Now if I had a slide rule.


----------



## JohnMcClure

As a very young person with plenty of physics training, I appreciate the value of the metric system. Not only is the decimal progression easy for many applications, the units correspond (Example: one (imperial) horsepower is 550 ft-lbs per second, while 1 (metric) watt is 1kg*m^2/sec^3. So the conversion factors are built into metric, but there are a lot of random multipliers between imperial units.

But I, like most Americans, think in fractional inches and use them almost exclusively in practical matters. I think it's like why railroad tracks are the distance apart that they are: its already that way, and to change the tracks you'd have to change the cars, but to change the cars you'd have to change the tracks.

So personally I don't think about one system being better than the other, I just think in and use fractional inches unless I'm doing some engineering or physics that requires more complicated unit relationships.


----------



## HokieKen

> Adding fractions isn t that difficult since most of the time it is either in increments of 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, 1/32, or if you are being really precise, 1/64. So if you are adding 1/2 + 3/8 + 5/16 is it the same as adding 8/16 +6/16+5/16 = 19/16 or 1-3/16. I can easily find that on a tape measure, ruler, or other measuring tool
> 
> Not nearly so complicated as having to do the same calculation with decimals: 0.5 + .375+ whatever 5/16 is in decimal…see I already messed it up since I don t know the decimal version of 5/16. I still will have to convert from decimal to fractions since that is the unit of measure for nearly all of my measuring tools. I use a digital caliper that reads out both decimal and fractions since it is easier to read. Of course, it also has a decimal to fraction conversion table on the back.
> 
> Now if I had a slide rule.
> 
> - EarlS


True Earl, fractions aren't difficult. But they just kinda naturally turn into decimals in my brain. While working as a machinist converting back and forth just becomes second nature. Pretty sure I have every fraction down to 1/64 in a lookup table in my monkey brain. And if not, I have a dozen or so of these scattered various places at home and at work ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> *As a very young person* with plenty of physics training, I appreciate the value of the metric system. Not only is the decimal progression easy for many applications, the units correspond (Example: one (imperial) horsepower is 550 ft-lbs per second, while 1 (metric) watt is 1kg*m^2/sec^3. So the conversion factors are built into metric, but there are a lot of random multipliers between imperial units.
> 
> But I, like most Americans, think in fractional inches and use them almost exclusively in practical matters. I think it s like why railroad tracks are the distance apart that they are: its already that way, and to change the tracks you d have to change the cars, but to change the cars you d have to change the tracks.
> 
> So personally I don t think about one system being better than the other, I just think in and use fractional inches unless I m doing some engineering or physics that requires more complicated unit relationships.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Quit bragging.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I may be out due to finances but any swap requiring smithing or a lathe and i cant do it currently. May be getting a lathe before long though.
> 
> - Keebler1


Kebbler, don't let a lathe or forge keep you out of a knife or screwdriver swap. When I did the knife swap it was your choice, forge a blade, recondition one or use a knife kit. We had some of each on reveal day. The screwdriver swap I had no lathe at the time and came up with a nice set IMO. Took a lot more work compared to the lathe users but it worked. I think Ken did his with a drill press if I remember correctly. Just food for thought. As for finances, I can't help you there. 

And Ken, get over that "fear of boxes" you have going on. The box is your friend!


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Quit bragging.
> 
> - HokieKen


Lol I see how that came across. It's just that my ratio of metric exposure to imperial exposure is relatively high; but not enough to make me switch.
We'll see for the next generation but I'm doubtful.


----------



## HokieKen

> Quit bragging.
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Lol I see how that came across. It s just that my ratio of metric exposure to imperial exposure is relatively high; but not enough to make me switch.
> We ll see for the next generation but I m doubtful.
> 
> - JohnMcClure


We'll never switch over. It's a matter of national pride at this point. If we cave and surrender now we might as well be French.


----------



## duckmilk

I use inch fractions in woodworking. I use metric in medical dosages but wiegh the animal in pounds, but have some conversions in my head (2.2lb=1kg). Don't ask me what a 12 stone English man weighs though.
I've done inch fractions so long, I'm not going to change.
As a landman, I always figured out ownership of land in fractions. For example, a guy dies owning land, he has 2 children, 1/2 to each. They both die and one has 3 children, the other 4. Find the common denominator, 48, and so on.


----------



## Woodmaster1

No need to worry about fractions even though I can do it in head. I have an app that calculations fractions on my phone. I have become as lazy as the students who use a calculator to add single digits. When I saw that it just blew my mind that they rely on a calculator that much.


----------



## HokieKen

That's evolution WM1. I guess. Sort of.


----------



## duckmilk

> That's evolution WM1. I guess. Sort of.
> 
> - HokieKen


Or maybe devolution?


----------



## duckmilk

My wife just sent me this.

Law abiding criminals by black rifle coffee co. Might be a short commercial before it plays.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Don t ask me what 12 stoned English men weigh though.
> 
> - duckmilk


Sorry for the change Duck, I just couldn't resist.

I remember in the early 1970's we were told that we have to learn metric's because the U.S. was going to change to it. Still has not happened. The military does use it a lot though. " Hey Sarge, how many meters to that hill over there". Or land nav. had to know your 100 meter pace count. Seemed at times everything was in metric. Except the PT test, it still had a 2 *mile* run. :-(


----------



## duckmilk

> Don t ask me what 12 stoned English men weigh though.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Sorry for the change Duck, I just couldn t resist.
> 
> I remember in the early 1970 s we were told that we have to learn metric s because the U.S. was going to change to it. Still has not happened. The military does use it a lot though. " Hey Sarge, how many meters to that hill over there". Or land nav. had to know your 100 meter pace count. Seemed at times everything was in metric. Except the PT test, it still had a 2 *mile* run. :-(
> 
> - jeffswildwood


12 stoned English men, depends on whether you weigh them before or after they take a leak. ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Don t ask me what 12 stoned English men weigh though.
> 
> - duckmilk
> 
> Sorry for the change Duck, I just couldn t resist.
> 
> I remember in the early 1970 s we were told that we have to learn metric s because the U.S. was going to change to it. Still has not happened. The military does use it a lot though. " Hey Sarge, how many meters to that hill over there". Or land nav. had to know your 100 meter pace count. Seemed at times everything was in metric. Except the PT test, it still had a 2 *mile* run. :-(
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> 12 stoned English men, depends on whether you weigh them before or after they take a leak. ;-)
> 
> - duckmilk


Good one.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> While working as a machinist converting back and forth just becomes second nature. Pretty sure I have every fraction down to 1/64 in a lookup table in my monkey brain. And if not, I have a dozen or so of these scattered various places at home and at work ;-)


I just have to ask, "How much is that in RCHs?"


----------



## EarlS

I worked for a French corn wet milling company several years back and we had a bastardized system of measurements, a little SI, a little english, and some that made no sense at all. mg/gal, kg starch/bushel of corn, BTU/liter. It's all about unit conversion.


----------



## HokieKen

No idea Dave. My wife is a blond ;-)

Earl, French corn?! Is that corn that wears skinny jeans and scarves and drinks stuff with fruit in it?


----------



## TEK73

Whoo - calculators, conversions tables, translation, remembering lookup tables in your brain and a lot of other stuff to get around and over to the metric system (and back).

You guys have huge issues and better get your asses over to the metric side Where the grass is green and the girls are pretty .

I'm really looking forward to see Kenny fart cotton candy. I can already vision that, running around naked in that green cape leaving tracks of cotton candy…
Btw: when you start doing this (farting cutton candy that is) it seems like you will have transformed into a unicorn - as they also seem to fart cutton candy!


----------



## MSquared

Aaaaaaaaaaa!!!! You woke him up TEK!! Is that Cotton Candy flailing out behind him?


----------



## hungrypacman

All right, just received a beautiful mallet and an unexpected surprise tool! And a handwritten letter!


----------



## TEK73

You forgot to tell from whom and pictures…


> All right, just received a beautiful mallet and an unexpected surprise tool! And a handwritten letter!
> 
> - hungrypacman


----------



## hungrypacman

> You forgot to tell from whom and pictures…
> 
> All right, just received a beautiful mallet and an unexpected surprise tool! And a handwritten letter!
> 
> - hungrypacman
> 
> - TEK73


What was I thinking?! Right, here you go:

It's from d¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤, and here's the picture of the mallet and the surprise:


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well played hungry. Make sure you have some pics for Friday's reveal.


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, something went wrong with that text and images…

Joke aside - when on friday is the reveal, or I might ask on who's friday?
I was thinking of doing my post in the morning, as I have some time between 08:00 and 09:00 that is suited.
After some thinking I think I will post in the afternoon.
If I post around 18:00 that is probably 11:00 - 13:00 in US.
Not going to be the first then ;-)


----------



## Keebler1

Lets vote Tek i say fridays friday so whenever ou feel as long as its friday where youre at. Whas everyone else think?


----------



## Bluenote38

Just to keep you Southern boys from getting too cocky down in the land of milk and honey… Winter has arrived.


----------



## TEK73

Just so you folks now if you came over here…


----------



## EarlS

TEk - The English might say those things but Americans, not so much.

It would sound more like this:

Huh?
Getouttmuhway
whaddya want?
Wazzup?
Hold my beer and watch this!!!


----------



## Mosquito

+1 on Friday's Friday Keebler


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, I assure you I express myself precisely as TEK has described. Without so much as a hint of an accent.


----------



## HokieKen

And yeah, let's roll with Friday. I think it will be Friday for me last so that should mean there will be good porn for me to wake up to


----------



## DavePolaschek

> No idea Dave. My wife is a blond ;-)


And here I thought the RCH was a standardized machinist's unit. Maybe that was just a Minnesota thing.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a Frog's Hair around here Dave. We're a lot more couth than you yankees. ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

We in the Graphics field use the RCH as well Dave! I got my degree in Wisconsin but UW-Stout is less than an hour drive from Minnesota so you might have something there!


----------



## HokieKen

> Just to keep you Southern boys from getting too cocky down in the land of milk and honey… Winter has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich


I think you got that backwards Bill. Your crappy weather is just further reinforcement that living anywhere north of the Mason-Dixon is a piss poor decision. Ergo, my cocky is bigger ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

8-12 inches today!


----------



## Thorbjorn88

> Just so you folks now if you came over here…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TEK73


När jag besöker Norge talar jag bara svenska och hoppas att de möter mig halvvägs. Det fungerade när jag flög in i Oslo en gång. Ha ha


----------



## hairy

> När jag besöker Norge talar jag bara svenska och hoppas att de möter mig halvvägs. Det fungerade när jag flög in i Oslo en gång. Ha ha
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


Damn, I was going to say that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Isn't that the lyrics from "Damn it feels good to be a gangsta" in Norwegian?


----------



## HokieKen

Det enda jag vet på svenska är trevliga bröst


----------



## bndawgs

Not the best pics I know, but any chance anyone recognizes what type of wood this is?

Hoping it's walnut. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

From the bark, it looks like Ash to me Steve.

Take your chainsaw and slice a piece off the end. A fresh cut end grain should make it easy to ID.


----------



## EarlS

Steve - I can definitively tell you that is it abandoned wood. It may also be a subspecies called rotting wood. Confirmation will require you to roll it over and inspect it further.


----------



## DavePolaschek

> Not the best pics I know, but any chance anyone recognizes what type of wood this is?


When I first looked at the image, I thought it was a variation on Alex Lifeson's Self Portrait #2










Kenny, you're positively bubbling over with couth. I'm sure I'm not the first to say that.

:-/


----------



## HokieKen

Who knew Silly String was a medium of modern art? Maybe I should be an artist… Nah, guess not. I have bills to pay ;-)

It's true Dave. I have so much couth it bubbles out of my butt.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Headed your way Jeff.


----------



## HokieKen

Where did we land on how the knobs will attach to that thing John?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Where did we land on how the knobs will attach to that thing John?
> 
> - HokieKen


If there are holes, we'll get diameter, if not, sounds like a job for CA.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Headed your way Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Looking forward to it John. Got the walnut on stand-by!


----------



## HokieKen

You just let me know what you want Jeff!


----------



## GrantA

> 8-12 inches today!
> - mikeacg












I got a box o goodies last night! And yes the glitter got me - I let my guard down and *boom*


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Det enda jag vet på svenska är trevliga bröst
> 
> - HokieKen


Is there anything else anyone might actually need to know how to say in Norway? Maybe "I'm innocent" if you happened to say that to the wrong person.


----------



## HokieKen

They speak Norwegian Yeti. They wouldn't understand anyway.


----------



## HokieKen

So am I the only one who hasn't received yet? I'm not happy about being last to get a package. I'm gonna have to fire Keebler I think…


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Where did we land on how the knobs will attach to that thing John?
> 
> - HokieKen


Almost missed this among all the banter.
There is a small divot in the dead center of the star, which you can use to start your drill bit. I wasn't going to make a hole since I figured it depends on your attachment mechanism, but you can easily do it in the size you prefer. 1/8" would be the max hole size I'd say, this thing is tiny.

Jeff, maybe post a pic of this with a dime or quarter for scale once painted.

I know the original had 2 knobs. I don't know if you want that on this but you sure can! I think this is so small that 2 knobs is cluttering.


----------



## HokieKen

Got it. Maybe I'll put a 1/8" stem on the knob(s) that you can just drill a hole for and CA glue in Jeff? I can turn some grooves in the stem to give the CA some tooth.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Got it. Maybe I ll put a 1/8" stem on the knob(s) that you can just drill a hole for and CA glue in Jeff? I can turn some grooves in the stem to give the CA some tooth.
> 
> - HokieKen


1/8th sounds like a plan. I don't have an exact diameter for the knobs. What I posted is actual size. Maybe John can get a size from the original vector. Going to be some small turning!


----------



## duckmilk

> So am I the only one who hasn t received yet? I m not happy about being last to get a package. I m gonna have to fire Keebler I think…
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope, you aren't the last.


----------



## Keebler1




----------



## GrantA

So much for not knowing who you sent to Keebler…


----------



## Thorbjorn88

> So am I the only one who hasn t received yet? I m not happy about being last to get a package. I m gonna have to fire Keebler I think…
> 
> - HokieKen


Nope, I'm still waiting. Maybe it's at my house now, I'll report back in an hour if it came today.


----------



## EarlS

> So am I the only one who hasn t received yet? I m not happy about being last to get a package. I m gonna have to fire Keebler I think…
> 
> - HokieKen


Kenny - I'm guessing you or Grant must be my sender since I don't have one yet either. When you posted the picture of the box getting dropped off, I told you that you put the box in the recycling bin, not the USPS pick up box.

I checked and the 21 lb mega hammer was delivered today. Hopefully my recipient doesn't blow his back out picking up the box.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My recipient hasn't received yet. Just sayin.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Keebler it's supposed to be a secret….smh.


----------



## Keebler1

It aint like Kenny can put 2 and 2 together


----------



## HokieKen

22


----------



## GrantA

Not so quick Kenny, might be metric


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You give Kenny too much credit.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well my recipient probably won't receive anything until Friday. Due to the holiday weekend the thing didn't go anywhere until Tuesday. Saved the best for last anyway.


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guys will be a month or two before I do anything but whats yalls opinion. Repair my note 8 screen which has been shutting off on its own, get note 10 or get iphone 11?


----------



## Thorbjorn88

I think a lot can be said for buying a NOS phone that's a few years old. I'm still using my iphone 6s from 2015 and it works great. You can get a brand new 6s for $140 on ebay and it has a headphone jack unlike anything newer. I don't think I'll upgrade my phone until 5G is well established and even then if LTE still loads websites well I won't be in a hurry.


----------



## GrantA

Iphone 8 or XR are both great with excellent battery life and are surely much less expensive than the 11


----------



## Keebler1

This is funny


----------



## HokieKen

Speaking for iphones, I would go with the X at a minimum. The facial recognition is worth some dough. As is the loss of the home button. On the other hand, if I hadn't been apple's bitch for well over a decade, I'm not sure I'd hop in their bed now.


----------



## bndawgs

I'd go with Samsung over crapple


----------



## Keebler1

I went from an iphone to this galaxy note 8 couple years ago. Been acting up for a while now.


----------



## GrantA

I have a bricked Samsung sitting here that begs to differ Steve. Knock on wood I have had no regerts switching to Apple. And I'm all apple, iPad, Macbook the whole lineup


----------



## MSquared

Coincidence! Just today got an iPhone 7 32GB warranty replacement for my 4 y.o. 6 16GB (they had no 6's) which is flaking out and draining battery on and off, glitches on screen, one day it's fine then next day takes a dump, etc.. Would like to get a larger phone anyway. I'm due. Was told to stay away from 10's or 11's, etc. and go for a 8Plus 64GB. I may keep the 7 for a while and upgrade at a later date. Opinions?


----------



## bndawgs

You guys need to quit looking at porn on your phones


----------



## GrantA

8 is a huge upgrade over 7, especially in the battery life department


----------



## Keebler1

MSquared why were you told to stay away from 10s and 11s?


----------



## MSquared

So, eventually having an 8 Plus upgrade would do just fine for a good while then?


----------



## MSquared

Keebler - Honestly, I haven't looked into it all that much yet. Gotta solve the problem at hand for the moment. Just that my tech-head kids say that for my purposes, I don't need to get the latest and greatest. Even with the 8 and it's charger headphone jack arrangement requires more accessories to be purchased. wireless charger, splitter, etc.Plus, I'm sort of a 'Luddite'! I'll catch up one day!


----------



## JohnMcClure

I've had good luck with galaxy "active" phones bought on Ebay. Very rugged, a little dated, but they do all I need in a phone. Cheap enough too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

what number is a flip phone a LOL :<))


----------



## HokieKen

So both of our E nerds are late adopters? That's pretty typical of black magicians so there must be some good reasoning behind it!

Personally, I would be an early adopter of most technology. Fortunately I'm also a cheap SOB so I'm usually not. It's a constant struggle ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like somebody in a place called "Roanoke" will have a package coming from our illustrious leader tomorrow. Maybe that person should take off work, throw on a cape and park their naked butt by the driveway…


----------



## MSquared

Who are the two E Nerds? I'd like to bug them for information!  It wouldn't be very often… Anybody wanna buy a 10 y.o. iMac?


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Who are the two E Nerds? I d like to bug them for information!  It wouldn t be very often… Anybody wanna buy a 10 y.o. iMac?
> 
> - MSquared


Bug away, but keep the mac!
In fact, Kenny, I only got a smartphone in 2014. So a very late adopter I am! And still on windows 7…


----------



## Bluenote38

> 8-12 inches today!
> 
> - mikeacg


Yeah - we had 10" here. "Warming up" tomorrow - to 35F

You'd almost think it was the UP ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

> what number is a flip phone a LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


 -1 which would be my preferred phone, but my wife disagrees with that thinking. So, I have a iPhone 6.


----------



## HokieKen

Oh I'm on Win7 too John. They're about to take it away from me at work and I'm not happy about it :-/


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So both of our E nerds are late adopters? That's pretty typical of black magicians so there must be some good reasoning behind it!
> 
> Personally, I would be an early adopter of most technology. Fortunately I'm also a cheap SOB so I'm usually not. It's a constant struggle ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


Late adopters, how about never adopters?

BOOM









This is how I roll!


----------



## MSquared

Mr. McClure - Ooooh! My first E-Nerd question! ... Why keep the mac?


----------



## GrantA

I'll take "because he only wants Win7 machines" for $200


----------



## JohnMcClure

> Mr. McClure - Ooooh! My first E-Nerd question! ... Why keep the mac?
> - MSquared
> I ll take "because he only wants Win7 machines" for $200
> 
> - GrantA


Yup!


----------



## EarlS

> Looks like somebody in a place called "Roanoke" will have a package coming from our illustrious leader tomorrow. Maybe that person should take off work, throw on a cape and park their naked butt by the driveway…
> 
> - HokieKen


Did you warn the neighbors? You might also want to get a box of donuts for all of the police that will be stopping by to see your cape.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looks like somebody in a place called "Roanoke" will have a package coming from our illustrious leader tomorrow. Maybe that person should take off work, throw on a cape and park their naked butt by the driveway…
> 
> - HokieKen


Roanoke just a postal transfer place. It's really on it's way to a place called Tazewell Virginia.


----------



## HokieKen

> Mr. McClure - Ooooh! My first E-Nerd question! ... Why keep the mac?
> - MSquared
> I ll take "because he only wants Win7 machines" for $200
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> Yup!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Also, if EE is like ME, there's a lot of software packages that require specific hardware and are PC only. If I had a Mac at work, I think Office programs are the only things I use that I'd be able to run….


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like somebody in a place called "Roanoke" will have a package coming from our illustrious leader tomorrow. Maybe that person should take off work, throw on a cape and park their naked butt by the driveway…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Did you warn the neighbors? You might also want to get a box of donuts for all of the police that will be stopping by to see your cape.
> 
> - EarlS


No donuts. I don't have anywhere to hang them. It's way too cold.


----------



## HokieKen

> Looks like somebody in a place called "Roanoke" will have a package coming from our illustrious leader tomorrow. Maybe that person should take off work, throw on a cape and park their naked butt by the driveway…
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Roanoke just a postal transfer place. It s really on it s way to a place called Tazewell Virginia.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Nice try. You already got one ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

> No donuts. I don t have anywhere to hang them. It s way too cold.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

I can't hang them on my chin while I lay on my side Rich. But that's a neat trick!


----------



## doubleG469

So I hear you guys are having a mallet swap, is it too late to join?


----------



## RichBolduc

Then your beard isn't mighty enough little Kenny.

Rich



> I can t hang them on my chin while I lay on my side Rich. But that s a neat trick!
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Hop on in Gary! Keebler will send you my address. Unfortunately you won't be receiving anything.


----------



## doubleG469

> Hop on in Gary! Keebler will send you my address. Unfortunately you won t be receiving anything.
> 
> - HokieKen


Got it already, duh.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet! And reveals are tomorrow so you better hurry!


----------



## DavePolaschek

I'm still disappointed I didn't send one of you a chunk of branch on a stick with a note saying "here's your mallet." Maybe with Kenny's return address on the box.


----------



## Keebler1

Now you cant do that we all know it was you now


----------



## GrantA

oh yeah because everybody else here is soooo good at surprises


----------



## KelleyCrafts

My package is in the right state but sitting at the regional destination facility so it looks like tomorrow for my recipient.


----------



## HokieKen

My package was delivered last week. Cause I shipped early. Cause I'm an overachiever.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You should post more messages like that so our expectations stay high from here on out.

I'm usually ahead of time but I wanted to see what life was like in Grants world.


----------



## GrantA

Somebody's getting something from GA today!


----------



## Keebler1

Kenny quit lying your wife kicked you out of the house and you didn have anywhere else to go or do


----------



## RichBolduc

Did it stop by France a few times for cheese and wine?

Rich



> Somebody s getting something from GA today!
> 
> - GrantA


----------



## GrantA

No all US Domestic FedEx Express goes to TN for whiskey duh


----------



## GrantA

> My package was delivered last week. Cause I shipped early. *Cause I m an overachiever.*
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> BOOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I roll!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I got a nice case for mine DOUBLE BOOM LOL :<))


----------



## EarlS

I wanted a flip phone but US Cellular wanted almost double what an LG costs. Plus the only way I hear from my daughters is via text.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all are nuts. There's no way I'd want to be without my smartphone. I can do without a lot of tech but my phone makes me happy. Hell, I'd be fine if it didn't work for talking on but I want everything else.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I wanted a flip phone but US Cellular wanted almost double what an LG costs. Plus the only way I hear from my daughters is via text.
> 
> - EarlS


I can text on this phone only takes 2 hours to say how are you doing ?
only cuz I'm older then dirt :<))


----------



## Keebler1

If I didnt need my phone for work id turn off the cellular service and just use the data to look things up and play games


----------



## d_sinsley

I'll check on my recipient's package when I get home since I haven't seen them post. I have the tracking number there.

I can't wait to see all the whammers tomorrow.


----------



## Keebler1

No worries Devon your package made it to my place already


----------



## d_sinsley

> No worries Devon your package made it to my place already
> 
> - Keebler1


How is it that all of the recipients mysteriously have your address


----------



## TEK73

It's all rigged - tomorrow we find out that everyone has shipped to him…


----------



## HokieKen

I don't care. I know that he shipped to me so I'm good ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Well my recipient might know I have him at this point with all you're chatter.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Or when he's the only one waiting until tomorrow to get his package. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

So you shipped to me too Dave? Awesome!


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Luckily I think about half of the participants here are named Dave, so Ken still hasn't ruined it.


----------



## Keebler1

No Kennys ruined it you just dont know what hes ruined yet lol


----------



## HokieKen

I'll take an R. A big-ass R )


----------



## MSquared

Still not exactly sure why to keep the old Mac, ... But I could use a mallet to smash my old iPhone!


----------



## Keebler1

Send it to me ill use it for target practice. See if the frangible bullets i have do what theyre supposed to


----------



## KelleyCrafts

No, I'm not shipping to you Kenny. Keebs did….wait, was that a secret?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

And nobody has an R Kenny which makes me look like less of a slacker.


----------



## GrantA

I have no letters. Slipped through like a ninja


----------



## Keebler1

Grant doesnt that usually mean you have to wait till everyone else reveals to show yours…..lol


----------



## mikeacg

> Somebody s getting something from GA today!
> 
> - GrantA


I want to see her throw my package Grant!


----------



## mikeacg

Kenny can't possibly have an R since I still haven't shipped his package! Liar, Liar, Cape's on Fire!!!!


----------



## GrantA

Ha! She can't even nudge yours on the skid! 
I'm gonna call you about some brass/copper and get that thing on the road! Another tool followed me to the shop today uh oh bahaha 
Here's a little peek, I'll show yall more of it later.


----------



## mikeacg

I'm glad you still didn't ship it as I bought a brand new (still in the crate!) panel saw today and have to do some more rearranging (Yes, I got it dirt cheap… Yeah, I know - I suck!!! Thank you for noticing…)
Just surprise me with some metal scraps to play with and I'll be happy Grant!


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Well no packages today. But the neighborhood watch is pretty concerned about a caped streaker in the area…


----------



## EarlS

Thor - your neighborhood too? Local police scanner said the perp was wearing a green cape with what looked like a green thong over his head. They thought he might be some deranged, color blind Santa wannabe. Oddly enough, they also asked if I knew him…. I told them it was probably some delusional hokie.


----------



## GrantA

I mightve LOLed too much at this….


----------



## JohnMcClure

Post to bump that off the screen


----------



## JohnMcClure

One more


----------



## d_sinsley

Just checked and my recipient received it tuesday so the reveal is up to them.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thor and Earl haven't received?


----------



## bigblockyeti

What happens if I put the full link in my post to the twerking turkey?


----------



## GrantA

> What happens if I put the full link in my post to the twerking turkey?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## EarlS

I haven't seen anything yet. Now I'm paranoid that I didn't send Keebler the correct address.

I know it goes without saying, but just because I know Kenny is so considerate of others, don't hold up the reveal on my account. I'm sure Grant will get the mallet in the mail just as soon as he time to make it. ;+)


----------



## duckmilk

I received mine!!! Oh wait, did i post this a day late?? I didn't check my mail yesterday.

Keebler has been lazy. He hasn't given any R's to anyone so we all have to keep track of or guess who has received or not.



> - GrantA


That looks kinda like a radial arm saw, but without the overhead arm. What are all those buttons and knobs for? Looks like it was made by Dr. Frankenstein to dismember bodies for resurrection.

Tony's phone is just cool!! I want one (seriously).


----------



## GrantA

I sent to Sioux City IA isn't that right?


----------



## GrantA

Just for grins-


----------



## GrantA

I hope I already made it because I found some double ipas that go down pretty smooth…


----------



## HokieKen

So you're drunk and not sure if you've done anything Grant? So typical Thursday?


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser. Christmas time always puts me in a stabby mood


----------



## duckmilk

Think bigger and stabbier Kenny. I've always wanted to recreate as close as possible Jim Bowie's knife. I aint nearly to that skill level yet. May start working on those skills this winter.


----------



## HokieKen

Do it Duck! I'd like to make myself a Bowie too. But I ain't likely to get a round tuit…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I received mine!!! Oh wait, did i post this a day late?? I didn t check my mail yesterday.
> 
> Keebler has been lazy. He hasn t given any R s to anyone so we all have to keep track of or guess who has received or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA
> 
> That looks kinda like a radial arm saw, but without the overhead arm. What are all those buttons and knobs for? Looks like it was made by Dr. Frankenstein to dismember bodies for resurrection.
> 
> Tony s phone is just cool!! I want one (seriously).
> 
> - duckmilk


It's an automatic cut off saw with an auto feeder mounted to the left that feeds stock the same set distance every time then clamp, cut and repeat.


----------



## HokieKen

This one ain't exactly small though Duck…


----------



## clieb91

Really haven't seen the thread much the last few weeks. But looks like I can catch the reveals tomorrow, look forward to seeing everything. Sounds like the next swap will start after the holidays. I'll keep an eye out.

Kenny, that certainly does look stabby.

CtL


----------



## Woodmaster1

Reveals start in 2 hrs 8 minutes


----------



## HokieKen

I thought TEK would have revealed by now…


----------



## mikeacg

> Here s a little peek, I ll show yall more of it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


So does that saw run on chickenpoop Grant? What is that cage for otherwise???


----------



## HokieKen

Sorta Mike. I'm sure that cage was to prevent anyone from getting their fingers pinched. So it was OSHA. Who are known to be chicken poop
In some circles ;-)


----------



## GrantA

Yeti! Whaddya know about these saws? I honestly thought it was just a cold saw (like a scotchman wet saw) with some other extra stuff but I see now it's a little different animal…


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Yeti. That would be cool! You suk Grant!

My reveal won't be until later tomorrow afternoon. Gotta do my job stuff at work first then take pics.



> Do it Duck! I'd like to make myself a Bowie too. But I ain't likely to get a round tuit…
> 
> - HokieKen


Gotta find a big honkin piece of spring first and then find my round tuit ;-)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

If you all reveal now then the worst that could happen is you get kicked out of the swap. Just sayin…


----------



## Lazyman

I dare one of you to reveal now. In fact, I double dog dare you.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I will take your challenge. Here are the items I received from Tynewman.The Mallet is great, I like the hammer took it to my woodworking club meeting and used it as a replacement for the missing gavel. It got some chuckles. The last item is used to ine up boards when gluing. Thanks Tynewman.


----------



## Lazyman

Sweet! A great start.


----------



## TEK73

Hello? Hello? Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me
Is there anyone at home?


----------



## TEK73

OK - good morning folks.
I see that Woodmaster1 got there before me - so, I'll take this time before going to work to do my reveal.

My sender was RichBolduc. He - as opposed to myself - is a master packer and I got the best stuffed packed ever.



























Inside the packet there were no note, but there was not one, not two - but three really, really, really great mallets.




























I did not get a note, but I did get a nice chat on messenger with a lot of info about the mallets.

These are:
Round brass with a bloodwood handle

Carver's is stabilized spalted pecan with real crushed turquoise inlays

Hex head is brass with a spalted hickory handle and a waterlox finish.

The reedwood brass mallet is just lovely - that brass is like a mirror and seeing it I'm kindof bommet that my receipient did not get a shiny one as well (you will understand that comment when my receipient reveals)
Stabilized wood is just cool, and something I had actually not heard about until recently.
And that hex head one - a really heavy little bugger that gives a hard and presice punch!

It's all just great and I could not be happier. Thanks a lot Rich - this was wonderfult and just so much fun!

And also thank to everyone involved in gettting the package over here to Norway and that helped tracking it when FedEx lost the ball there a moment. You are a great bunch of folks 

Have a nice day everyone, and again - Thanks Rich!


----------



## hungrypacman

OK, someone should have told me that sending just one mallet is not enough!


----------



## Keebler1

Your fine hungrypacman


----------



## Woodmaster1

> OK, someone should have told me that sending just one mallet is not enough!
> 
> - hungrypacman


When it's your first time that is what most of us start out doing. Then as you become a veteran at the swaps you tend to get more creative. Everyone appreciates what they get it is more about participation and being part of the group. Nice work Rich!


----------



## GrantA

Looking great guys keep em coming!

I got some pretty sweet mallets from Duck! Luckily there was a note on top because I initially thought one was intended for Bo. Since we have new guys this is Bo -








This is Bo when he saw the mallet 









:-/ he was kinda bummed but I was excited 
It's a rawhide mallet, rolled with shellac - genius!








Next up this little bag is staring at me…









so naturally I tip it over and boom- chunky glitter d'oh! 









Now what do we have here- a cool plastic mallet! 









Duck's note explains it perfectly. The distillery he works at uses hdpe buckets for flavorings so he cut up some of those (I'll give ya 2 guesses what colors!) and melted them in a can. How'd you get it *out* of the can? That should've been on video.
Then he got some help from LJ Putty (why didn't he join the fun??) turning the head and an oak handle- excellent work Putty and Duck- *THANKS to you both!*

These will be excellent additions to the shop


----------



## jeffswildwood

I had to get up early for physical therapy, glad I did to see these wonderful mallets! Looks like everyone is on a creative streak! Woodmaster, that hammer mallet is awesome, I bet the wood workers group loved it. I need to look into that glue up aid, I need one. Nice job Tynewman. TEK, looks like Rich really set you up! That brass is beautiful on a mallet. The carvers with the inlay is great. And keeping with materials other then wood, Grant, that plastic mallet Duck sent is amazing. Got some good stuff going on so far!


----------



## jeffswildwood

My mallet is from Dave C. (Thorbjorn88). It's a classic mallet made from my two favorite woods to use. Maple and walnut. The finish on it is so smooth I asked him if he sanded it to 1000 grit and he replied no, just planed and scraped. I have got to learn that. The head has a nice weight, beveled just right and the handle is the perfect shape for a nice grip. Together it is well balanced. Thanks Dave, I like it and I look forward to swinging it.


----------



## JohnMcClure

I was the lucky recipient of the Caped Crusader, Kenny. He sent me a really cool machinists hammer (over 3lb) and a really cool turned carvers mallet, with a very nice note.
I don't understand the construction of the machinists hammer (its elaborate) but hope to learn when he posts his project. 



























Thanks Kenny!

And the note reminded me that I should have included one for my recipient, and I apologize now that I neglected one.

Great items all around, everyone!


----------



## mikeacg

We're off and running! I am very impressed by everyone's efforts so far and we still have a bunch to go!


----------



## HokieKen

Nice work fellas! Especially whoever sent to John. That machinists hammer is stunning. Whoever made that must be unbelievably brilliant and exceptionally humble ;-)

Ty - The wood claw hammer is cool and unique  How does the board aligner thingy work?

Duck - Too cool man! The HDPE cast head is awesome and that rawhide whacker is one seriously handy user.

Thor - that's some incredible attention to fit and finish. Nice work on a lovely beater


----------



## HokieKen

Here ya go John. Before I turned the wood pieces and put them in.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti! Whaddya know about these saws? I honestly thought it was just a cold saw (like a scotchman wet saw) with some other extra stuff but I see now it s a little different animal…
> 
> - GrantA


I honestly couldn't see in the picture if it was a belt drive high speed abrasive cutoff saw or a slow speed worm drive cold saw, now I know. Beyond that I see what appears to be a fully automatic, pneumatic powered setup, much of it appears to be custom. I can't see the feeder but if it's like what I used to work with, the sliding clamp applies, the static clamp releases and the advance cylinder feeds until it hits the stop clamped to the guide rods. After the cut the whole process repeats. The disadvantage is they usually need an operator as the stock is only X feet long and there going to be a bad end and a bad start from each piece of stock that need to be manually caught, else they end up with the otherwise good parts.

If you're just going to use it as a manual cold saw, check the gear oil and that's really about it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Hello? Hello? Hello?
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me
> Is there anyone at home?
> 
> - TEK73


Second best Pink Floyd song ever!


----------



## HokieKen

They say everything's bigger in Texas, right? Well Keebler proved it!









Would you look at the size of that horse?! I got tendinitis in my wrist just taking that picture!

Keebs sent me a beast of a beater from Purpleheart, Maple and Paduak. He went big on this one for sure  In one side he carved my initials.









In the other side, a cup holder! Keebler gets me )









He even went super fancy on the handle wedges:









And as if that wasn't enough, how about a couple of custom embroidered CAPES for me and the misses as a bonus?!



























)))

Haven't had a chance to get pictures in them but they will show up ;-))

Thanks Keebler!


----------



## EarlS

Once again, the reveal shows what a talented and creative group this is.

Woodmaster found a perfect use for the wooden hammer, made me chuckle. Hopefully Ty will show us how the board line up tool works. I'm going to have to look into it.

Bo certainly looks attentive. Maybe you can train him to retrieve the rawhide mallet? I'm guessing that the plastic buckets were orange and green?

The mallet Dave made for Jeff is classic. Such clean lines.

It looks like the spalted pecan carver's mallet is a single piece. Nice work Rich

Nice machinist hammer and carving mallet Kenny.


----------



## HokieKen

> OK, someone should have told me that sending just one mallet is not enough!
> 
> - hungrypacman


One is plenty hungrypacman! Us swap veterans just try to outdo each other because we're petty and have no lives.


----------



## RichBolduc

Love that layered mallet Woodmaster. The color combos great

Sorry Tek… I always forget letters… But it was great talking with you on FB about the materials and inspiration for 2 of them. Sorry the mallets went to France twice… Must be the cheese and wine. And thanks for helping with the shipping Grant

Grant.. You need to stop teasing Bo and go get him a large rawhide bone and steak now since you stole his mallet.
HDPE Damascus!!! Bad ass. I saw a YouTube video on that a while ago and it looked interesting. Glad to see someone do it for a swap here! 




Jeff, scraping and hand planing brings out such smoothness and grain it's amazing. That's another awesome looking mallet.

Kenny… Meh.. I'd expect more from you…  Probably had your squirrel brigade working overtime to chew in that knurling. That thing looks like a beast.

Damnit Keebler…. Just what we need… More pics of Kenny in a cape…. at least his saint of a wife has one too… Did you really make that mallet extra large for when she hits him with it?

Rich


----------



## HokieKen

> Hello? Hello? Hello?
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me
> Is there anyone at home?
> 
> - TEK73
> 
> Second best Pink Floyd song ever!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I actually might agree with you Yeti. I could see it ranking as #2. But what's #1? And if you say Brick in the Wall then you're a poser. And could also arguably be right. I mean, if you don't eat your meat, how can you have any pudding? On the other hand, how can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Very creative Ty and the main square head mallet is a beauty.

Excellent job Rich, looks like a great set!

Very cool Duck. The rawhide mallet should soften up nicely after some whacks. Great idea on the buckets too!

Thor, clean and classy mallet. Can't lose with that.

Badass carvers mallet Kenny! Machinist mallet is ok. 

Keebs great job offering up a big paddle so Kenny can brand his wife! That thing is huge!!! Great job using so many wood species.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

The package I sent arrived at the local post office so I'm sure my recipient will get it this afternoon. Sorry buddy. That holiday weekend thing really messed things up.


----------



## RichBolduc

For my early presents I got a pair of mallets from Mos. He claims that i'm the "poor soul that gets to put up with his mallets this year" but i don't see me as losing out at all.

I got a pair of mallets in the swap. One's a solid maple carvers mallet, which is one he's said he's never made before. It came out great! The other is a joiners mallet that he turned with offset centers to give it a slight curve. This mallet has a Bocote handle. I really like Bocote and now need to find more for myself. Both finished in Watco Danish Oil Natural Flavor… Although I personally won't be tasting it to make sure he's telling the truth.























































As you can see from the background… My office is where I do my stabilizing and casting now.. Sorry for the mess of supplies..

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I'll post what I received later this morning when I get to the office.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Nice work Mos!!! The off center turning must have been a blast. Some long handles in this swap!


----------



## RichBolduc

That it was Earl Super punky and filled with worm holes. Cracked even more when I dried it in the oven. It more than doubled in weight after a few days in the chamber.










Rich



> It looks like the spalted pecan carver s mallet is a single piece. Nice work Rich
> 
> - EarlS


----------



## Keebler1

Rich what kenny didnt mention is I cut about 4 inches off the head after the handle was glued on cause it was way too heavy.

Sorry for the handle Kenny. Got it shaped best way I could and it does feel right one way but the way I kept picking it up was to strike something with the side not face of the mallet.


----------



## Keebler1

Thorbjorn your package is due to be delivered today


----------



## Bluenote38

Just got a call from my rigger. Mallet is delayed - he couldn't get the flatbed into the cul-du-sac so he's going for coffee ;-)


----------



## hairy

I received a very nice mallet and matching bottle opener from JD77. I like them, and will use them. That mallet makes me want to smack the daylights out of something with it.

This is the kind of segmented woodturning that I like. Nice job!!! It feels just right in my hand.

I really would like to know how you cut the slots. I have a picture in my mind of a lathe index mounted on a crosscut sled.

Thanks, JD !!!


----------



## HokieKen

Wicked nice JD! I like both of those a lot )


----------



## RichBolduc

Project posted

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/412116#comment-4914742

Rich


----------



## GrantA

Keebler what's that notch/groove in the top of the handle of the whacker you made Kenny? maybe a bottle opener? That'd be cool!


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok… Hungrypacman sent the perfect mallet.










It's not one of those monster mallets for assembling Ikea sh*$&t that would sit in the corner (because I never buy Ikea) but a regular user for dovetailing, trimming and fitting.










It's smaller and easy to wield. And a bit heavier than it's size would indicate.










The head is laminated with one face cut back by about 2 degrees and the opposing face gently rounded.










The handle is a pale open porous wood that look familiar but I can't place it.










The handle curves are really sweet and it's a pleasure to pick up and use. Can't wait to put it through its paces.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Hello? Hello? Hello?
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me
> Is there anyone at home?
> 
> - TEK73
> 
> Second best Pink Floyd song ever!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> I actually might agree with you Yeti. I could see it ranking as #2. But what s #1? And if you say Brick in the Wall then you re a poser. And could also arguably be right. I mean, if you don t eat your meat, how can you have any pudding? On the other hand, how can you have any pudding if you don t eat your meat?
> 
> - HokieKen


Never liked Brick in the Wall, the best by far, Wish you were here.

I do, however, like meat and I like pudding.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Back from my torture session. Great to get back and see all these fancy beaters. That curved mallet Mos made really had me trying to figure out how he did it. Some serious off center turning! Great jobs everyone, keep them coming!









*Dusty the tabby approves!*


----------



## BMichs75

My items were from WallynSC. He sent me one nice whopper carving mallet and a wine bottle stopper….. wait no its actually a marking awl! Beautiful work on both I must say. Did not receive a note but taking a guess, the mallet incorporates walnut, cherry, pine, and some spalted maple? And just to show off he did something fancy around the neck. Feels good in my big bear paws. The awl is stunning and has already came in handy. Thanks Wally!


----------



## Keebler1

Grant used my tablesaw to help cut down 1 side of the handle and that notch is due to me not thinking right and its where the sawblade cut into it. Its not all the way through and it took off a little bit of weight not much but when its as heavy as that one every little bit helps. Package weighed 9 pounds and i doubt those capes together with the packing material weighed 1/2 a pound.


----------



## tynewman

So I received a couple of things from George (Woodmaster1)










I love the mallets, I find that I use them all the time. The awl is awesome! The shaft has a spiral groove, not sure how he did that, I've never been a metal guy. great detail. Somehow I don't have a picture of my favorite thing. He also sent me a pen. I use it all the time, its currently at work, ill get a picture and post it. Its bolt action and shaped like a bullet cartridge using the same maple from the mallets.

Thanks George, really happy with it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

JD77 very nice set. Great job adding the segmented turning to class them up a bit. Awesome job.

Great classic mallet Hungry! I agree the size on a thumper shouldn't be too much and sometimes that gets away from people's design so good job, good showing.

Wally that's an excellent set!! Very well done. Beautiful.


----------



## RichBolduc

I don't know if the worst part or the best part of reveal day being on a Friday is me getting nothing done at work….

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Love that mallet head George. What kind of wood is it?

Rich


----------



## Bluenote38

> I don t know if the worst part or the best part of reveal day being on a Friday is me getting nothing done at work….
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Lol… I took today off. Our new Firewall is blocking EVERYTHING!!


----------



## HokieKen

I have to put On the Turning Away or Mother at the top I think Yeti. Wish You Were Here is great too but not one of my top 5.

Nice work Pacman! I like that mallet a lot. A great size and I like that one of the faces is rounded.

Wally, those are some beautiful turnings! Bravo 

George, as always, some flawless work and some super useful tools


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow George! That spalted head looks badass with those grooves. Excellent work.


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Love that mallet head George. What kind of wood is it?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


It is red maple from a tree I had cut down three or four years ago and if I waited another year it would have been fire wood for sure. I just let lay in the yard and let nature do it's magic.


----------



## tynewman

> Ty - The wood claw hammer is cool and unique  How does the board aligner thingy work?
> 
> - HokieKen












So the board aligner is something they had in high school shop, but i have never seen one anywhere else. it basically works like a wrench on the end of a glue up to tweek the ends of the boards to line up


----------



## Woodmaster1

> Ty - The wood claw hammer is cool and unique  How does the board aligner thingy work?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Ty your right about not seeing them around. I taught industrial arts for 40 yrs. and never saw one. Thanks for the glue up device. I could have used it on the farmhouse table I made this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the board aligner is something they had in high school shop, but i have never seen one anywhere else. it basically works like a wrench on the end of a glue up to tweek the ends of the boards to line up
> 
> - tynewman


----------



## HokieKen

Man, sometimes the simplest things are so obvious and completely allude me… thanks Ty. I can definitely see that as being a useful thing to have around!

My project is posted.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Ty - The wood claw hammer is cool and unique  How does the board aligner thingy work?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the board aligner is something they had in high school shop, but i have never seen one anywhere else. it basically works like a wrench on the end of a glue up to tweek the ends of the boards to line up
> 
> - tynewman


Quite a novel idea! I bet it could be modified to work with 45's.

Pink Floyd-I have a tie, Wish you were here, Dark side of the moon and meddle. Never quite took hold of the wall, but I still listen to it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I received my items from John. 









He sent this little brass tapping hammer.









I big sledge hammer he rehandled. 









And the main item is this nice mallet he lasered my makers mark in. 









Definitely some nice whackers and I appreciate the mallets, they will get used for sure. The sledge is already in the hammer rack attached to the anvil stand for the next time I'm forging.

I will say, I think my hands have shrunk though. These handles are around 18" long!! Definitely some nice work. Thank you John!


----------



## Woodmaster1

So far from the pictures this was a very successful swap. Congratulations to Keebler1 on running it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks for running the swap Keebs!

My recipient will have to wait until he gets home today. Sorry man. It's out for delivery.


----------



## Lazyman

Some really great stuff as usual. Some definitely unique wackers. Going to be tough to decide which is my favorite but the most intriguing one is probably Mos' bent turned head. I am definitely going to have to see if I can replicate that.

BTW, what is the tag to use for this swap when posting your projects? "Mallet Swap 2019"?


----------



## HokieKen

I used 2019 mallet swap but I'll add mallet swap 2019 so I'm covered either way.

John - a good-looking set of tappers for Dave! I'm curious about the brass one, how is the brass secured into the wood? That's a unique design I haven't seen before )

And yep, thanks for herding the cats Keebs. It was good, (mostly) clean fun


----------



## hairy

> I will take your challenge. Here are the items I received from Tynewman.The Mallet is great, I like the hammer took it to my woodworking club meeting and used it as a replacement for the missing gavel. It got some chuckles. The last item is used to ine up boards when gluing. Thanks Tynewman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


I like!!!


----------



## hairy

> OK - good morning folks.
> I see that Woodmaster1 got there before me - so, I'll take this time before going to work to do my reveal.
> 
> My sender was RichBolduc. He - as opposed to myself - is a master packer and I got the best stuffed packed ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the packet there were no note, but there was not one, not two - but three really, really, really great mallets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get a note, but I did get a nice chat on messenger with a lot of info about the mallets.
> 
> These are:
> Round brass with a bloodwood handle
> 
> Carver s is stabilized spalted pecan with real crushed turquoise inlays
> 
> Hex head is brass with a spalted hickory handle and a waterlox finish.
> 
> The reedwood brass mallet is just lovely - that brass is like a mirror and seeing it I'm kindof bommet that my receipient did not get a shiny one as well (you will understand that comment when my receipient reveals)
> Stabilized wood is just cool, and something I had actually not heard about until recently.
> And that hex head one - a really heavy little bugger that gives a hard and presice punch!
> 
> It's all just great and I could not be happier. Thanks a lot Rich - this was wonderfult and just so much fun!
> 
> And also thank to everyone involved in gettting the package over here to Norway and that helped tracking it when FedEx lost the ball there a moment. You are a great bunch of folks
> 
> Have a nice day everyone, and again - Thanks Rich!
> 
> - TEK73


Great work!!!


----------



## hairy

> Looking great guys keep em coming!
> 
> I got some pretty sweet mallets from Duck! Luckily there was a note on top because I initially thought one was intended for Bo. Since we have new guys this is Bo -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bo when he saw the mallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-/ he was kinda bummed but I was excited
> It s a rawhide mallet, rolled with shellac - genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up this little bag is staring at me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so naturally I tip it over and boom- chunky glitter d oh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what do we have here- a cool plastic mallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duck s note explains it perfectly. The distillery he works at uses hdpe buckets for flavorings so he cut up some of those (I ll give ya 2 guesses what colors!) and melted them in a can. How d you get it *out* of the can? That should ve been on video.
> Then he got some help from LJ Putty (why didn t he join the fun??) turning the head and an oak handle- excellent work Putty and Duck- *THANKS to you both!*
> 
> These will be excellent additions to the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GrantA


And the hits just keep coming. Awseome!!


----------



## EarlS

> My recipient will have to wait until he gets home today. Sorry man. It's out for delivery.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Sounds like that might be me. At any rate, it will be later tonight before I'll be able to get anything posted. That also assumes USPS decides to deliver to the house. The road is under construction and delivery is hit and miss for USPS, FedEx, and UPS. As I said before, I also hope I gave Keebler the correct address since we just moved about the time I had to send my address.


----------



## hairy

> My mallet is from Dave C. (Thorbjorn88). It s a classic mallet made from my two favorite woods to use. Maple and walnut. The finish on it is so smooth I asked him if he sanded it to 1000 grit and he replied no, just planed and scraped. I have got to learn that. The head has a nice weight, beveled just right and the handle is the perfect shape for a nice grip. Together it is well balanced. Thanks Dave, I like it and I look forward to swinging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Nice!!!


----------



## hairy

> I was the lucky recipient of the Caped Crusader, Kenny. He sent me a really cool machinists hammer (over 3lb) and a really cool turned carvers mallet, with a very nice note.
> I don t understand the construction of the machinists hammer (its elaborate) but hope to learn when he posts his project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kenny!
> 
> And the note reminded me that I should have included one for my recipient, and I apologize now that I neglected one.
> 
> Great items all around, everyone!
> 
> - JohnMcClure


Hit something with that and it stays hit. It's all good.


----------



## hairy

> They say everything s bigger in Texas, right? Well Keebler proved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you look at the size of that horse?! I got tendinitis in my wrist just taking that picture!
> 
> Keebs sent me a beast of a beater from Purpleheart, Maple and Paduak. He went big on this one for sure  In one side he carved my initials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the other side, a cup holder! Keebler gets me )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even went super fancy on the handle wedges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as if that wasn t enough, how about a couple of custom embroidered CAPES for me and the misses as a bonus?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))
> 
> Haven t had a chance to get pictures in them but they will show up ;-))
> 
> Thanks Keebler!
> 
> - HokieKen


Awsesome work!!!


----------



## hairy

> For my early presents I got a pair of mallets from Mos. He claims that i m the "poor soul that gets to put up with his mallets this year" but i don t see me as losing out at all.
> 
> I got a pair of mallets in the swap. One s a solid maple carvers mallet, which is one he s said he s never made before. It came out great! The other is a joiners mallet that he turned with offset centers to give it a slight curve. This mallet has a Bocote handle. I really like Bocote and now need to find more for myself. Both finished in Watco Danish Oil Natural Flavor… Although I personally won t be tasting it to make sure he s telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from the background… My office is where I do my stabilizing and casting now.. Sorry for the mess of supplies..
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Way to go,Mos!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> My recipient will have to wait until he gets home today. Sorry man. It's out for delivery.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> Sounds like that might be me. At any rate, it will be later tonight before I ll be able to get anything posted. That also assumes USPS decides to deliver to the house. The road is under construction and delivery is hit and miss for USPS, FedEx, and UPS. As I said before, I also hope I gave Keebler the correct address since we just moved about the time I had to send my address.
> 
> - EarlS


Deer Ridge Cir Earl?


----------



## hairy

> Ok… Hungrypacman sent the perfect mallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s not one of those monster mallets for assembling Ikea sh*$&t that would sit in the corner (because I never buy Ikea) but a regular user for dovetailing, trimming and fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s smaller and easy to wield. And a bit heavier than it s size would indicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head is laminated with one face cut back by about 2 degrees and the opposing face gently rounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is a pale open porous wood that look familiar but I can t place it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle curves are really sweet and it s a pleasure to pick up and use. Can t wait to put it through its paces.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Looks good to me. Nice job!!


----------



## hairy

> My items were from WallynSC. He sent me one nice whopper carving mallet and a wine bottle stopper….. wait no its actually a marking awl! Beautiful work on both I must say. Did not receive a note but taking a guess, the mallet incorporates walnut, cherry, pine, and some spalted maple? And just to show off he did something fancy around the neck. Feels good in my big bear paws. The awl is stunning and has already came in handy. Thanks Wally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BMichs75


Cool!!


----------



## hairy

> So I received a couple of things from George (Woodmaster1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the mallets, I find that I use them all the time. The awl is awesome! The shaft has a spiral groove, not sure how he did that, I ve never been a metal guy. great detail. Somehow I don t have a picture of my favorite thing. He also sent me a pen. I use it all the time, its currently at work, ill get a picture and post it. Its bolt action and shaped like a bullet cartridge using the same maple from the mallets.
> 
> Thanks George, really happy with it.
> 
> - tynewman


Wow, good stuff!!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

You're killing me hairy with the full quote reposts!


----------



## hairy

Yes, I'm making sure that it takes all day to get through this thread.


----------



## EarlS

> Deer Ridge Cir Earl?
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


Whew - I got that right at least.

I even used the damascus mallet and the big beater you sent me when I was making the mallet for this swap.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> I even used the damascus mallet and the big beater you sent me when I was making the mallet for this swap.
> 
> - EarlS


I'll make sure you I don't get your name in future ones. I'm sure you're tired of mallets from me. Lol


----------



## JohnMcClure

> I m curious about the brass one, how is the brass secured into the wood?
> - HokieKen


Thanks for noticing!
Its inside out. The brass is 3/4" OD, turned down (sans lathe) to 0.5" OD in the middle part.

Then clamped 2 peices of maple together and drilled a 1/2" on what would become the glue line, fitted around the brass, and glued in place. 
Then shaped it a bit.


----------



## HokieKen

Dang, there's a glue line there John? Never would have known from the pics. The grain seems to line up perfectly. Kudos! That makes it even cooler then, you could do some serious banging with that thing and the head wouldn't fall out


----------



## woodcox

Fine show this morning fellas with my coffee and lurker's regret.

[email protected] Dave! You beat me to it.


----------



## EarlS

> I'm sure you're tired of mallets from me. Lol
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


No chance of that.

Anyone keeping score on how many reveals we have left?


----------



## GrantA

John how'd you turn that down without a lathe? carefully on a drill press with a file is my best guess. I may have done the same operation before


----------



## HokieKen

> ...
> 
> Anyone keeping score on how many reveals we have left?
> 
> - EarlS


Yep. It can be expressed as N=i-X where N is the number of reveals left, i is the total number of participants and X is the number of participants who have already revealed.


----------



## GrantA




----------



## EarlS

> ...
> 
> Anyone keeping score on how many reveals we have left?
> 
> - EarlS
> 
> Yep. It can be expressed as N=i-X where N is the number of reveals left, i is the total number of participants and X is the number of participants who have already revealed.
> 
> - HokieKen


So the number of participants is an imaginary number, i?

If I recall correctly, an imaginary number is a complex number that can be written as a real number multiplied by the imaginary unit i, which is defined by its property i² = −1.

I imagine it's time for more reveals.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Still waiting to see my recipients!


----------



## HokieKen




----------



## bndawgs

All the entries so far have not disappointed.

Got my license plate ticket dismissed today. Fender washers and JB Weld did the trick. Thanks all for the recommendation. Now what to buy with the $100 I saved. Lol


----------



## HokieKen

A hooker Steve.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

$100 hooker in VA will probably have all her teeth even. Not necessarily a good thing.


----------



## HokieKen

$150 for the toothless ones.


----------



## EarlS

> $100 hooker in VA will probably have all her teeth even. Not necessarily a good thing.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## WoodenDreams

Received from hairy a wooden ball peen hammer made with Osage Orange and walnut handle, that my wife confiscated to use in her craftsroom. She's the boss, what can I say. Also received from hairy a Fibonacci caliper. And a pyrmid square mallet made Red Mulberry. I have to give the pyramid mallet a whack or two the next time I pull out one of the chisels.







sorry about the image being upside down, the image was upside right in the computer, but inserted upside down while posting.


----------



## HokieKen

Man, I wish you guys could keep your minds on task. This thread is about mallets. Who in the heck keeps derailing onto these tangents about hookers and imaginary numbers?


----------



## HokieKen

Fantastic Hairy! Love the Bodark hammer and I've never seen a pyramid shaped one. Very unique and excellent execution man. I may have to make one of those ball peins.

Hairy made a ball pein hammer. There is a really good joke in there but I'm gonna rise above it. I'll leave the low hanging fruit for someone else.


----------



## WallynSC

My mallet was created by Wooden Dreams, it is made of Hickory with composite wedges of hickory and maple. My first joiners mallet and I am thrilled, one side is flat and the other side is curved. The mallet was joined with epoxy and TB3, the thong hole is copper.

The small wooden car is super fast and awesome by itself, this is an example of toys made by WD's club for the kids not a fortunate as we are, a tip of the cap to you sir, tis the season.

I'm a first timer, thanks for the fun ride, I learned a lot and will not make as many mistakes next time.

Wally


----------



## RichBolduc

Off course the copper thong hole is made of copper. It would be silly to call it a copper thong hole if it wasn't a thong hole.

Rich



> My mallet was created by Wooden Dreams, it is made of Hickory with composite wedges of hickory and maple. My first joiners mallet and I am thrilled, one side is flat and the other side is curved. The mallet was joined with epoxy and TB3, the* copper thong hole is copper.*
> 
> - WallynSC


----------



## HokieKen

Very nice work WD. I like the shape of that handle and I love having one rounded face and one flat face. Very handy in a shop mallet. The copper insert is definitely a nice touch. Excellent attention to detail and finish on that guy. And let's face it, no matter how old we get, who doesn't like to play with a toy car?!


----------



## Mosquito

> ... One s a solid maple carvers mallet, which is one he s said he s never made before. ...
> 
> - RichBolduc


Point of clarification, it was actually the joiner's mallet with the offset turned head that I had never made before 

And yes Dave, the offset turned one was a lot of fun, though a little scary lol

I have a couple more meetings, then I'll be posting pictures of what I got


----------



## HokieKen

By my count, that's 14 revealed and 8 left to be unveiled. And that's not in my imagination Earl.


----------



## WallynSC

> Off course the copper thong hole is made of copper. It would be silly to call it a copper thong hole if it wasn t a thong hole.
> 
> Rich
> 
> My mallet was created by Wooden Dreams, it is made of Hickory with composite wedges of hickory and maple. My first joiners mallet and I am thrilled, one side is flat and the other side is curved. The mallet was joined with epoxy and TB3, the* copper thong hole is copper.*
> 
> - WallynSC
> 
> - RichBolduc


I have a soft spot in my heart for grammarians and editors, thanks Rich.


----------



## RichBolduc

hahahah I just had to laugh at copper thong is copper…  because it is a thong hole. If it was Kenny saying this I would have busted on him even more… But with where he lives and it being Kenny… I was told not to pick on the mentally challenged.

Rich



> Off course the copper thong hole is made of copper. It would be silly to call it a copper thong hole if it wasn t a thong hole.
> 
> Rich
> 
> My mallet was created by Wooden Dreams, it is made of Hickory with composite wedges of hickory and maple. My first joiners mallet and I am thrilled, one side is flat and the other side is curved. The mallet was joined with epoxy and TB3, the* copper thong hole is copper.*
> 
> - WallynSC
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> I have a soft spot in my heart for grammarians and editors, thanks Rich.
> 
> - WallynSC


----------



## hairy

> - WallynSC


Nice. I need to make one like that.


----------



## EarlS

Since Kenny is plating around with imaginary things, I guess it is up to me to keep score:

*Not Revealed*
Keebler1
Mosquito
Thorbjorn88
EarlS
d_sinsley
JD77
Duckmilk
Hungrypacman

*Revealed*
RichBolduc 
Woodmaster1
JohnMcClure 
HokieKen 
KelleyCrafts 
Jeffswildwood
TEK73
bmichs75DV
Tynewman
hairy
Bill Berklich
WallynSC
WoodenDreams
GrantA


----------



## d_sinsley

Sorry for posting so late. So my sender was Jeff as we already know since as the new guy I blew it and spilled the beans. That said Jeffs mallet was a hit. . . a bullseye to be exact. He calls it the bullseye mallet because of the cherry and maple pattern in the center of the walnut body. it also has a nice walnut handle that is wedged in place with a maple wedge. Add to it a matching screw driver with the same bullseye pattern. Wood is special as it is sourced from recycled wood which is always cool. The walnut is from a neighbors tree and the cherry is salvaged barn wood and the maple from a local tree. Thats just my sort of thing.

Finallly a sleigh for the misses. which she loved and will be used on black friday the day she will start decorating for Christmas. She and my autistic nephew love to decorate for the holidays so he will come over and for a month they will decorate. So the sleigh was perfect and probably was just the thing that will get me a kitchen pass to keep participating.

Jeff proclaims to be a novice wood turner. Id say he did a right fine job. I am a model railroader and a light duty mallet already has and will continue to get tons of use both in the shop and in the man cave. thanks Jeff great job.


----------



## HokieKen

> hahahah I just had to laugh at copper thong is copper…  because it is a thong hole. If it was Kenny saying this I would have busted on him even more… But with where he lives and it being Kenny… *I was told not to pick on the mentally challenged.*
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


So was your wife. She went a little overboard and married one though. ;-)


----------



## RichBolduc

I tell her I don't know what the hell she was thinking when she agreed to marry me all the time….

Rich



> hahahah I just had to laugh at copper thong is copper…  because it is a thong hole. If it was Kenny saying this I would have busted on him even more… But with where he lives and it being Kenny… *I was told not to pick on the mentally challenged.*
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc
> 
> So was your wife. She went a little overboard and married one though. ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

Wow Jeff, that's impressive buddy! How in the world did you get all those round pieces turned and bored so precisely for such a tight fit!? Awesome work man. That's another totally unique mallet I think. I've seen square segments in mallet heads before but never round ones like that. Kudos bud


----------



## HokieKen

> I tell her I don t know what the hell she was thinking when she agreed to marry me all the time….
> 
> Rich
> - RichBolduc


I just assumed her parents owed your parents a lot of money or something… ;-) Just razzin' ya man. I'm floating in the same boat. I married up WAY out of my league.


----------



## RichBolduc

I feel bad for both our wives…

Rich



> I tell her I don t know what the hell she was thinking when she agreed to marry me all the time….
> - RichBolduc
> 
> Rich
> 
> I just assumed her parents owed your parents a lot of money or something… ;-) Just razzin ya man. I m floating in the same boat. I married up WAY out of my league.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

And our mothers before them…


----------



## RichBolduc

Jackie tells my mom she doesn't need kids… I'm already a manchild…

Rich


----------



## hairy

> Id say he did a right fine job.
> 
> - d_sinsley


 I agree. That's just plain cool!!!


----------



## WoodenDreams

I thought the mallet having two different style ends would get more use than two squared ends. I never imagined a nice copper reinforced hole to hang up a mallet would have been thonged.


----------



## WallynSC

> My items were from WallynSC. He sent me one nice whopper carving mallet and a wine bottle stopper….. wait no its actually a marking awl! Beautiful work on both I must say. Did not receive a note but taking a guess, the mallet incorporates walnut, cherry, pine, and some spalted maple? And just to show off he did something fancy around the neck. Feels good in my big bear paws. The awl is stunning and has already came in handy. Thanks Wally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BMichs75


The guy that sent you wooden items is a rookie, many mistakes. The head is callery pear. the handle is walnut, red bud, spalted white oak, and old growth southern yellow pine. The thing that is supposed to resemble an awl is made from Tulip Wood. The little collar ring is Westinghouse micarta layered together.


----------



## EarlS

Jeff - The only way I would know to make a bullseye mallet would be to hope I could find a piece of heartwood with good growth rings. Impressive!!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Glad you liked everything Devon!



> Wow Jeff, that s impressive buddy! How in the world did you get all those round pieces turned and bored so precisely for such a tight fit!? Awesome work man. That s another totally unique mallet I think. I ve seen square segments in mallet heads before but never round ones like that. Kudos bud
> 
> - HokieKen


Ken, it was a trick. Required many steps to get it right. Remember the digital set you sent me? It came in handy for this. I just wanted to do something "different" for this mallet swap. At times I thought I was in over my head. Looks like it did hit a bullseye!


----------



## RichBolduc

Wonder if you could of done tapered plugs instead of through pieces for the same effect… bore out an end, put in a tapered plug, cut it flush, repeat.

Rich



> Glad you liked everything Devon!
> 
> Wow Jeff, that s impressive buddy! How in the world did you get all those round pieces turned and bored so precisely for such a tight fit!? Awesome work man. That s another totally unique mallet I think. I ve seen square segments in mallet heads before but never round ones like that. Kudos bud
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Ken, it was a trick. Required many steps to get it right. Remember the digital set you sent me? It came in handy for this. I just wanted to do something "different" for this mallet swap. At times I thought I was in over my head. Looks like it did hit a bullseye!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, that's definitely a bullseye!

Rich, I thought about tapered plugs too but that wouldn't make a very solid mallet I don't think. Any empty space in there would cause issues I think.


----------



## RichBolduc

Epoxy fills?

Rich



> Jeff, that s definitely a bullseye!
> 
> Rich, I thought about tapered plugs too but that wouldn t make a very solid mallet I don t think. Any empty space in there would cause issues I think.
> 
> - HokieKen


----------



## HokieKen

*Not Revealed*
Keebler1
Mosquito
Thorbjorn88
EarlS
JD77
Duckmilk
Hungrypacman

*Revealed*
RichBolduc 
Woodmaster1
JohnMcClure 
HokieKen 
KelleyCrafts 
Jeffswildwood
TEK73
bmichs75DV
Tynewman
hairy
Bill Berklich
WallynSC
WoodenDreams
GrantA
d_sinsley


----------



## TEK73

I'm just so impressed with all of you guys - so many butifuel and inspiring mallets.
A lot of ideas and inspiration for a later swap I must say!

BTW: I'm also sorry for your wifes. In my case it is the other way around - she's the lucky one ;-)
(oh my good - think if that was the case; I just SO went out og my league with that gal - but I did for sure put in the effort to make it happend!)


----------



## HokieKen

> Epoxy fills?
> 
> Rich
> 
> - RichBolduc


Would probably do the job. Go ahead and make me one and I'll let you know how it does ;-)


----------



## Thorbjorn88

> I'm just so impressed with all of you guys - so many butifuel and inspiring mallets.
> A lot of ideas and inspiration for a later swap I must say!
> 
> - TEK73


Same here, I'm excited to do another swap and up my game!


----------



## Keebler1

Ok guys I had Earl as my sender. After I chose him and everyone was talking about how he made dice mallets for everyone last mallet swap I thought maybe I might be getting the short straw, but that wasnt the case at all.





































Of course he had to send me a dice mallet which is awesome. The head is katalox with maple pips. The handle and accent strips are chakte viga.










As an extra he sent me this book on H O Studleys tool chest. Looks like a great read. Never heard of H O Studley so itll be great seeing everything.

And now the main mallet.




































The handle is bocote with brass inlay pinned with silver nickel pins. The mallet head is brass with Brazilian ebony.

What an awesome set!!! Thanks Earl


----------



## EarlS

Big thanks to Kenny for doing the brass work for the head.

BTW - I've always been the "short straw".


----------



## Mosquito

apparently I have fewer pictures of my received mallets than I thought… will have to run out to the shop after work and get some more pictures…

Until then, you can have a teaser 

I got some progress pictures, the old fashioned way lol


----------



## RichBolduc

Earl… You son of a bitch… I need one of those…

Rich


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Great package Earl. I'm most jealous of that book! I really need to pick that up at some point.

Jeff that's probably my favorite turned mallet of the swap. Really like it for some reason.

Cool ball peen Hairy!

Nice little set WD. Really cool about the toys and your club.


----------



## EarlS

Rich - you will have to ask Kenny how he did the brass work. Who knows, maybe he will make one for everyone. The handle was the easy part.

The H.O. Studley book looks to be really amazing. I'm going to get one for myself as well.

Mos - yer killin' me


----------



## Lazyman

I really hate it when copper thong holes are made with brass…though I do love all the brass work in this swap.

More impressive stuff. I am feeling pretty dumb for not playing this time but at least I don't have to feel guilty for not sending something as nice to someone. I certainly didn't have the time to pull of what you guys did.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

What time does your mail person come Earl? They're starting to scare me.


----------



## HokieKen

Earl, awesome work man! That inlay on the handle looks flawless! The whole thing came out as a very good tribute to Studley's original.


----------



## hairy

> And now the main mallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Keebler1


Just awesome.


----------



## d_sinsley

Damn so much talent. This had been fun.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got a package in today also. The doors from John. They are far better then I could even imagine. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## JD77

Rather than keep you all waiting until the kids get off my computer, I will post a few quick pics from my phone. Bmichs75DV did a fantastic job on the mallet and the bonus tapper. 
The mallet head appears to be maple sandwiched between walnut sides. (You can see the chatoyance in the pic) I'm not sure on the handle wood, but bmichs turned the head to blend the transition which is a nice touch. 
The bonus tapper is has a really nice brass head with a walnut handle. (again, the chatoyance).
I've already made a new mallet rack and put them to use. I have not found use for the glove and hope I never do.
Thanks bmichs!!


----------



## JD77

I hate posting from my phone…but I love the mallet.


----------



## EarlS

Dave - no mail today. Not even junk mail but the garbage guys finally came - 2 days late. My guess is the road work scared off the USPS driver. It seems to be a common theme. If the road is being worked on the USPS guy doesn't come up this way.

Kenny - you did all of the hard work.

Brandon - excellent work as always!!!

Jeff - post some pics of the doors.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Damn so much talent. This had been fun.
> 
> - d_sinsley


What I like is if you tell 20 some wood workers to "make a mallet" you get 20 some versions of a mallet. Or any swap item.


----------



## JD77

Okay, I kicked the kids off the computer. Now I can post the pic. Bmichs did a great job on this tapper.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Excellent job BMichs!

A little scared of "the glove" makes me think of the Dr office or an afternoon at Kenny's shop.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

> Dave - no mail today. Not even junk mail but the garbage guys finally came - 2 days late. My guess is the road work scared off the USPS driver. It seems to be a common theme. If the road is being worked on the USPS guy doesn t come up this way.
> 
> - EarlS


Dammit! What happened to rain sleet or snow USPS will get you your mail…get me the name and address of that mailman and I'll eat four cans of corn, dookie in a box and flat rate that to him. Bet he'll get that box just fine. Grrrr

Still says out for delivery so I have small hopes but it's probably just not back to the post office where the wuss had to say he didn't do his full route.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Of course it's not like you need mine. You probably have 42 dice mallets left and a dozen Studleys.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Ha!! I owe your mailman an apology Earl. I'll just send the corn before I "process it". Check your front porch.


----------



## Mosquito

Alright, got some more pictures of the mallets I got. These came from Tek, and they're all awesome, though I would have thought someone shipping from Norway to the US would want to not send a brass mallet that weighs like 5 pounds, but then I saw he got one just like it, so maybe it all works out in the end lol










I've already put some of them to use, the carvers mallet for chopping out some hinge mortises, and the joiners mallet for squaring up some rabbets in a couple cabinet door frames (and associated hold fasts).

They've all got my initials on the end of them









The theme is Walnut, Beech, and Brass throuhgout. Mallet heads are beech or brass, and the handles are walnut. The joiners and carver's mallets have brass tube filled with wanut in them (the carver's mallet has the pin in the top center). The Journeyman's mallet is a beast, and outweights the other two combined, I think lol For some reason, that one's my wife's favorite… I should either put it on a tall shelf (she's short), or hide it from her, I think, lest I no longer be around for future swaps lol…




























They also have a nice tray that they shipped in. Might have to keep it around for presentation purposes


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Beautiful job Tek!!! Fantastic package. Well done, great finish work.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

I gotta say having my mallet show up on reveal day is working out to be really exciting for me haha. I guess I haven't been paying close enough attention or filling out my clue card but I really have no idea who sent to me. I had some guesses but recent posts have shown I was wrong! I should know in like 30 minutes or so assuming it was shipped USPS.


----------



## Keebler1

Found Kennys favorite basketball team


----------



## Mosquito

Got mine posted up


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent work TEK! That's a beautiful set . I love seeing the brass and wood worked in together for a highly functional set of bangers.

I have to say, I see a lot of really impressive tools in this swap. Really nice work everyone!


----------



## HokieKen

So I think we've seen everything important now, right?


----------



## Keebler1

Think earl and thorbjorn are the only ones left


----------



## EarlS

TEK - amazing looking mallets. Can't wait to see your project post.

I'm off to look on the porch again and maybe check the mailbox too.


----------



## EarlS

The box arrived. I opened it - HOLY WOW!!!!

Kenny - you have to wait until we get back from supper to see the AWESOME COOLNESS Dave made.


----------



## hairy

> - JD77


 Thats' very nice!!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

awwww only 5 tagged please dont forget to tag i dont want to miss one of these beauties :<)))


----------



## d_sinsley

My recipient hasn't revealed yet.


----------



## hairy

>


Wow! Fantastic!!


----------



## HokieKen

> The box arrived. I opened it - HOLY WOW!!!!
> 
> Kenny - you have to wait until we get back from supper to see the AWESOME COOLNESS Dave made.
> 
> - EarlS


Meh. I might pop back in next week and look if I think about it.


----------



## Mosquito

What was the official tag? I saw Kenny's post about 2019 Mallet Swap and Mallet Swap 2019, so I also added both lol


----------



## GR8HUNTER

2019 mallet swap is what 5 are under


----------



## HokieKen

Oh, we need Devon's revealed too! And I'm pretty sure Bill's is still floating out in the ether too yeah?

So Devon's and Bill's and that's all that's left, right? I definitely want to see those two!


----------



## Bluenote38

Yeah - Mine's heading toward the recipient at the pace of a sick snail. It left Detroit Friday and went to Pittsburgh, then it snowed  I can say that it left the distribution center today at 2:27PM so it should be arriving in the next hour or so. Unless the driver stops for coffee…or it snows ROFL…


----------



## HokieKen

Lazy ass pigeons.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Been a fun day to watch. I think they're all winners!


----------



## HokieKen

They can't all be winners Dave. We don't give participation trophies here. I think it's clear who won.


----------



## BMichs75

> Excellent job BMichs!
> 
> A little scared of "the glove" makes me think of the Dr office or an afternoon at Kenny's shop.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


I was going to include a squeeze tube of lube but thought it might be too much. Didn't want to give Joe the wrong idea.


----------



## BMichs75

> Rather than keep you all waiting until the kids get off my computer, I will post a few quick pics from my phone. Bmichs75DV did a fantastic job on the mallet and the bonus tapper.
> The mallet head appears to be maple sandwiched between walnut sides. (You can see the chatoyance in the pic) I m not sure on the handle wood, but bmichs turned the head to blend the transition which is a nice touch.
> The bonus tapper is has a really nice brass head with a walnut handle. (again, the chatoyance).
> I ve already made a new mallet rack and put them to use. I have not found use for the glove and hope I never do.
> Thanks bmichs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JD77


The handle for the big mallet is bloodwood. One of my favs!



> Okay, I kicked the kids off the computer. Now I can post the pic. Bmichs did a great job on this tapper.
> 
> - JD77


The handle for the little guy is not walnut, but Curly Koa. It was a bonus item from jmartel from my first mallet swap. Feel very privileged Joe because I was super jealous of how good it turned out And that I was giving it away. Its all the koa I had and it is such a beautiful wood, but I couldn't think of a better way to use it than for a bonus brass mallet to gift.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

So who's left to show? Still three people?

On my way to a freight company now to grab a pallet Grant shipped me. Hopefully the rest of the reveals will be in when I get back in a couple hours.


----------



## EarlS

Ok - I know it's past Kenny's bed time so here goes:

Bonus item - Flower Power - I don't know if Dave made it but it makes me look HOT!!!!










Then Dave decided that I needed a dice mallet that won't break like the one I sent him:










Aluminum with brass pips

Finally, the main event: a machinists mallet










steel with a purpleheart handle and brass end on one side of the head

All together now!!!









Once again, Dave set the bar WAY up there. Now, I have a whole drawer full of mallets from him. My oldest daughter wants to take the dice mallet back to school with her because it is Cool. Huh, guess Dave gets to make her Christmas gifts this year.


----------



## RichBolduc

Damn Dave won for best of show….

Rich


----------



## RichBolduc

Kenny this how you got yours?










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, I'll have to give it to Dave on those. They are serious business. Well done buddy. And well deserved for you Earl. The flower is perfect too. It really brings out the corn in your eyes.

Bravo fellas!


----------



## HokieKen

And no Rich. Squirrels love me for me. Not for what I do for them.


----------



## HokieKen

Alright boys and girls… before the last couple of packages are revealed and the thread dies off, somebody needs to step up and volunteer to run the Q1 swap after the beginning of the year. Remember, if you're the moderator, you get to pick the theme and your sender!


----------



## DavePolaschek

> They can't all be winners Dave. We don't give participation trophies here. I think it's clear who won.


Yeah, AZDave knocked it out of the park with the metal dice mallet. And with prettying up Earl. Must be a cornflower.


----------



## Keebler1

Good job on everything yall. Thanks for making this a great swap and easy to moderate


----------



## HokieKen

> They can't all be winners Dave. We don't give participation trophies here. I think it's clear who won.
> 
> Yeah, AZDave knocked it out of the park with the metal dice mallet. And with prettying up Earl. Must be a cornflower.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Yeah, I'm not even gonna try to argue that one… If I were though, it would be on Earl's behalf. I think the Studley book (which is downright mesmerizing) coupled with the replica of his iconic mallet is a really fantastic swap package.

But yeah, Dave replicating Earl's iconic mallet wins by a nose I think. Especially with the machinists hammer to boot


----------



## JD77

> The handle for the big mallet is bloodwood. One of my favs!
> 
> The handle for the little guy is not walnut, but Curly Koa. It was a bonus item from jmartel from my first mallet swap. Feel very privileged Joe because I was super jealous of how good it turned out And that I was giving it away. Its all the koa I had and it is such a beautiful wood, but I couldn't think of a better way to use it than for a bonus brass mallet to gift.
> 
> - BMichs75


I've never used any Bloodwood or Koa, so its new to me. My local supplier really only has regional woods available, so when they got some purpleheart recently, they were rationing the boards out. The koa is really beautiful in person and I find myself reaching for that one first. I haven't used the joiners mallet yet, but I like the large diameter of the end, I wont be dropping it. Thanks again, Brandon.

JD


----------



## d_sinsley

I declare myself the winner. As a new guy to LJ and this being my first swap I have to say I win. I found some good guys to share my hobby with. Was warmly welcomed and got lots of encouragement on this and other projects. Got some good ideas. Stretched my skills as I have never built a mallet before and tried some things I hadn't tried. And received a nice hammer and screwdriver that will be forever treasured. And my wife got a great gift that for me some brownie points.

So thanks for hosting it keebler. I would offer to moderate the next one. But my future around the first of the year maybe iffy as I am pretty sure I will be gearing up for surgery #8 on my noggin. So I dont want to commit to it and not come through. But unless I am dead I will participate. This was a hoot.


----------



## d_sinsley

Oh hey does anyone have a source for a rainbow poplar blank. I saw some of this for the first time the other day and would love to spin some on my lathe.


----------



## Keebler1

Glad we could make it a great first swap for you sinsley. Its addicting. This was my third swap and I was originally going to sit this one out till I decided to moderate it


----------



## mikeacg

> They can't all be winners Dave. We don't give participation trophies here. I think it's clear who won.
> 
> - HokieKen


And since this is a woodworking site, there are some who are disqualified (Kenny)...

These new guys really stepped up! This has been an awesome swap!!!


----------



## Keebler1

I think Mike volunteered to herd the cats next


----------



## Mosquito

> I declare myself the winner. As a new guy to LJ and this being my first swap I have to say I win. I found some good guys to share my hobby with. Was warmly welcomed and got lots of encouragement on this and other projects. Got some good ideas. Stretched my skills as I have never built a mallet before and tried some things I hadn t tried. And received a nice hammer and screwdriver that will be forever treasured. And my wife got a great gift that for me some brownie points.
> 
> - d_sinsley


Truth, this is what these swaps are all about. It was the spirit of the very first swap we put together (proud to say I was a participant in that one), and has carried true throughout the swaps. This is what, like 7 years running now I think? Pretty cool, and though the crowds change from swap to swap, many of the original parties involved haven't been involved in swaps of late, it's awesome that they keep going.

When was the last time we had a "shop art" swap? That one was a lot of fun the first time around


----------



## Keebler1

Shop art? What would make good shop art?


----------



## Keebler1

I know kennys shop art would be a squirrel


----------



## HokieKen

I never did a shop art swap but have some ideas… I'd probably be a player. You running it Mos? ;-)


----------



## d_sinsley

Shop art sounds like a pretty interesting and wide open idea. I was sitting here impressed by the combination of materials that have been used. And was think a "loose" requirement of having to use at least three different materials.


----------



## duckmilk

I knew I was going to be late to the reveals, but didn't anticipate things getting in the way this badly. Sorry guys, I know most of you are either in bed or still drinking (like me).

*Low and behold*, my recipient was Grant--and *his recipient was me*. That's weird. Anyway, when he found out he was sending to me, he changed direction. Here is what he sent:




























(I know, the pictures don't show the beauty, I need a professional photographer like Jeff)
It's a Japanese style dogshead hammer weighing in at 2.68 lb made of 4140 annealed steel with a spalted pecan handle from his yard. He offered to harden it and temper it for me if it wasn't hard enough and *if* I wanted him to. 4140 is hard stuff and I'll try it out first. I have a forge and oven, but I really have to appreciate the comradeship to make the offer. Besides, I'd have to remove the handle first, which feels pretty comfortable in my hand. Thanks so much!!

I had to take it to work today and show it off. There were lots of OOH's and COOL's and such. One guy asked me how much would I sell it for )) Hmm, maybe you have a market there.

He also sent me some blanks of O1 steel and a pair of scales for handles.










I recognized one as micarta and he said the other ebony looking one is also a composite. Looks like I'm going to have to learn knife making as well as holdfasts 

I couldn't be happier with my presents. Thank you so much Grant!

Thanks for the swap Keebler! Despite your busy schedule, you did great!


----------



## duckmilk

I read through the 150+ posts before posting mine and I have to say there is some amazing work revealed. Too many to comment about without going back, but, really great stuff. I'll review all again in the morning. WOW!

P.S. Keebler, you never did give Grant his P and S


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Awesome job Grant! You sure that hisnt a hatchet and Grant ran out of time to cut the bevels? 

Thanks all for the kind comments. Making things form scratch is really a joy and to be able to do it in just about any way shape or form is a great feeling. Keep pushing and keep learning.

Earl, I didn't make the flower, my wife made it and I saw a bunch of them and stole one. She made the card too. I just found the girliest one that was on the table and used it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I have posted my project.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Since everyone is asleep, I'll post what Grant sent. Here's a pallet full of goodies. I know one person on this thread might be able to figure out what all of it is but curious if the rest can.

Kenny AND Grant don't answer.


----------



## TEK73

*What is it contest:*
Hmm, a wood cleaver?
No wait, I think I have seen domething like this in one of those forging tv-shows. Is that something used to for example create a blood runner in a sword? Some kind of metal press/hammer? Standing up vertically when in use???

*About tagging:*
Keebler, it seems «Mallet swap 2019» and «2019 mallet swap» are the two that is used/should be used.
However this thread is tagget with «2019malletswap»

Maybe you should add those other two tags as well? Or that everyone should tag with «2019malletswap».
In the direction we are heading now it might not be to easy to locate all projects and that would be a bit sad.


----------



## TEK73

My suggestion:
Everyone tag with the original tag:
*2019malletswap*

After you post your project - go to this thread and click the tag in top of the thread - then your project will show up with everyone elses project and you know you added the right tag!

*One tag to rule them all.*


----------



## BMichs75

> Since everyone is asleep, I'll post what Grant sent. Here's a pallet full of goodies. I know one person on this thread might be able to figure out what all of it is but curious if the rest can.
> 
> Kenny AND Grant don't answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


 Hydraulic press is the best I can figure.


----------



## EarlS

> Shop art? What would make good shop art?
> 
> - Keebler1


Oh dear, I'm supposed to stay out of the spring swap but shop art sounds seriously tempting. I could make a corn cob picture frame for that lovely portrait I just posted. The lucky recipient get to see me in their shop every day.


----------



## RichBolduc

Shop jigs and fixtures was brought up in the last one as a suggestion. I also heard a few people say knives.

Rich

PS. That looks like a hydraulic log splitter to me.. but it looks like someone modified it also.


----------



## HokieKen

That's a serious smasher Grant! Put it to work Duck )


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Shop art? What would make good shop art?
> 
> - Keebler1












Keebler, during a surprise swap, I made an item for the three swaps I sat out but wish I got in. Marking tool swap, mallet swap and shop art swap. This one is what I made to cover the shop art. It's his logo in oak with a spalted maple frame.


----------



## GrantA

Project posted


----------



## hairy

Thanks Keebler! Great swap.

Thanks to everybody in the swap for making it great.

Devon, best wishes .

Shop art could get some of us kicked out of here.

Dave, it looks like a log splitter to me.


----------



## hairy

or a forge press.


----------



## hairy

How many guesses do I get?


----------



## EarlS

Keebler - great job on the swap. Thanks for herding the cats this time around.


----------



## d_sinsley

Kinda feeling like the ugly girl at the dance. Waiting for someone to reveal my work…..


----------



## Keebler1

Has thorbjorn and sinsley revealed what they have gotten? I believe those two are the only 2 with possible mail snaffus. Lets give them the rest of the day to post what they got. Everyone else whose projects havent been posted feel free to post them in projects and also here so we can all see what you made.


----------



## Keebler1

Sorry Devon it was hungrypacmans first swap i know I saw him post yesterday not sure why he didnt post what he recieved. Just make sure hes already recieved the package.


----------



## HokieKen

Hungrypacman didn't post a reveal either. He did post in the thread and even posted a blog post about the swap yesterday though. I'm not sure he understood exactly what was going on…

IMO, if he doesn't post by… say noon… his sender should go ahead and post pics of what they sent. He's not been active at all on the thread so who knows if he's even following.

This is why it bugs the crap out of me when people don't post a reveal. It does make the sender feel like the ugly girl at the dance. It's a pretty crappy thing to do.

Shipping snafus are valid excuses for posting reveals a day late. So whoever got Bill's pigeon gets a pass. For a few more hours….


----------



## HokieKen

> Has thorbjorn and sinsley revealed what they have gotten? I believe those two are the only 2 with possible mail snaffus. Lets give them the rest of the day to post what they got. Everyone else whose projects havent been posted feel free to post them in projects and also here so we can all see what you made.
> 
> - Keebler1


Devon did post his package from Jeff yesterday. I'm pretty sure we're waiting for Thor and Pacman to reveal.


----------



## Keebler1

Devon is good to post now if he wants I know his recipient saw a couple reveals. Kenny what did he have to say in his post about the swap?

An apology for everyone for not enforcing the post weekly rule. I wasnt paying close enough attention to who was and wasnt posting. Thanks to everyone who helped keep track so I could make sureeveryone got something


----------



## HokieKen

You did good Keebler! You weeded out the ones who weren't gonna ship and got ahead of any problems there. You got 100% shipped and 100% received . Can't do any better than that! You can't exactly force anyone to post reveal pics…

Here's pacman's blog post


----------



## TEK73

> Kinda feeling like the ugly girl at the dance. Waiting for someone to reveal my work…..
> 
> - d_sinsley


Based on his comment here:
https://www.lumberjocks.com/hungrypacman/blog/130309
He do for sure seems happy, so I guess it's a misunderstanding or glitch. Maybe keebler could drop him s kind email reminder?

If nothing happens, please post up - I'm fore sure curious about what you sent


----------



## HokieKen

> Devon is good to post now if he wants I know his recipient saw a couple reveals. ...
> 
> - Keebler1


Straight from the horse's mouth! Show us that sweetness Devon ))


----------



## HokieKen

Couple of studs in the Top3 right now ;-)









I expect we'll see a bunch more mallets roll through there today too!


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Bill sent me the tracking number number and it go to Tucson at 3am. So I'll be waiting by the mailbox all day! ...but mostly because I'll be replacing my mailbox.


----------



## RichBolduc

Please no shop art…. I don't know if I'd be able to fight the urge for a cnc and laser engraver… And woodcraft is having a black Friday sale for a free engraver and 4th axis….. -_-

Rich…


----------



## Keebler1

Then herd the cats next Rich and pick the swap theme


----------



## Keebler1

Anyone use wooworkers source? Im looking to make a glider next year and am thinking about ordering their aromatic cedar project pack.


----------



## RichBolduc

I'm already herding these 2 that my wife brought home last weekend.. Malibu and Kahlua…

Back to 3 dogs and 3 cats again…










Rich

Edit… I have no clue why my phone rotates pics on this site.



> Then herd the cats next Rich and pick the swap theme
> 
> - Keebler1


----------



## DavePolaschek

I might be a participant in the early 2020 swap, but I can't run it. I'm going to be herding contractors to get my shop built and a bunch of other projects around the new house. But I think I can run the one after that. All I'll have going at that point is building the wall of bookcases in my bedroom, which shouldn't be too bad.

Speaking of which, does anyone have a good calculator for figuring out how much weight a cleat on a stud and sheetrock wall can carry?


----------



## GrantA

Dave it'll hold as much as the screws can stand ;-) just hit the studs


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i am thinking i should run one …. what does everyone think of a surprise ? ? ? ... then you are pretty much open to anything ? ? ? ? :<))


----------



## d_sinsley

Okay so we know he got it and apparently liked it so I will reveal it. . .why. . .because I am pretty proud of it dang it. lol. So not only was this my first mallet swap but my first mallet. I did use a pattern from WOOD that intrigued me awhile ago and never made it. So this was the perfect time.

I am calling this the backyard whammer. It is a leather faced dead blow hammer. It has about 4-5 oz of loose lead shot in a hollow head. Its made from black walnut that I fell, milled, dried and now am working with. It was hit by lightening and was dying. So I salvaged it. It also is made from Bing cherry from my father-in-laws back yard. So all recycled wood.

As a bonus I made an awl from the same woods with the addition of a third wood that I have no idea what it is but was dunage from a trucking company that my nephew-in-law saw the potential in and brought to me. The ferule is a shell casing from my elk hunting rifle a .308 Norma Magnum.














































And to protect the tip of the awl I made a little finial and left it unfinished so he could use it on a future project if he chooses


----------



## HokieKen

You should be proud of that bad boy Devon! Nice job man ) Tony made me a leather faced deadblow in last years swap and I love that bad betty. Love the awl too. And the fact that you harvested the wood yourself is big bonus points. Awesome stuff man!

Alright Thor, you get to close the show. Let is know when the pigeon gets there ;-)


----------



## d_sinsley

I am all for a surprise swap


----------



## Keebler1

Sounds like GR8HUNTER is leading the next swap. Post a link to new thread here once you get it up.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Wow Devon!!! I would be proud to have that. Excellent work. Also, how many awls can you own??! Not enough. Damn things are handy!

Great showing man.


----------



## Thorbjorn88

> Anyone use wooworkers source? Im looking to make a glider next year and am thinking about ordering their aromatic cedar project pack.
> 
> - Keebler1


Yeah there's a woodworkers source near me. That's where I get small pieces or exotic wood. In fact that's where I got the ipe and hickory for my mallet this time. I've never ordered anything from them though. But they have good wood, they were recently bought by macbeth and the quality and variety of cuts They carry seems to have gone up.


----------



## hairy

> I am pretty proud of it
> 
> - d_sinsley


I would be too. Nice work!!


----------



## TEK73

May this help you?

https://www.woodbin.com/calcs/sagulator/

Devon: that's a damn nice mallet!



> I might be a participant in the early 2020 swap, but I can't run it. I'm going to be herding contractors to get my shop built and a bunch of other projects around the new house. But I think I can run the one after that. All I'll have going at that point is building the wall of bookcases in my bedroom, which shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have a good calculator for figuring out how much weight a cleat on a stud and sheetrock wall can carry?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


----------



## EarlS

Nice work Devon. Your awl shows once again that I need to get my Dad's lathe and learn how to use it then i can start making turned stuff for swaps.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ok i will open it up later i have to work on it a bit i have created a email already so im the new swap mod. :<)) i hope i do as well as the rest of you guys have done


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Tony! I would hold off until after the first of the year though. I doubt a lot will sign up with Christmas on the horizon…


----------



## Keebler1

Tony just let us know exactly what its gonna be so those of us that have time can start


----------



## duckmilk

Nice mallet and awl Devon!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*HERE IT IS*

Maybe some of you vetrans can check it out make sure it looks good :<))) PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## DavePolaschek

Looked good enough to me for me to sign up. It'll be a race between my surprise project (it's even going to be a surprise to me!) and my shop.


----------



## DavePolaschek

That's helpful, TEK, but I was more interested in the carrying capacity of a French cleat running the whole width of my 18 foot bedroom wall. I'll probably have about 1.5 tons of books on it, if I do cases as I'm planning. I think it'll hold fine, but my sweetie worries, and I'd like to be able to point her to something saying "you'll be fine."


----------



## Bluenote38

> Bill sent me the tracking number number and it go to Tucson at 3am. So I'll be waiting by the mailbox all day! ...but mostly because I'll be replacing my mailbox.
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Bluenote38

> I m already herding these 2 that my wife brought home last weekend.. Malibu and Kahlua…
> 
> Back to 3 dogs and 3 cats again…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich
> 
> Edit… I have no clue why my phone rotates pics on this site.
> 
> Then herd the cats next Rich and pick the swap theme
> 
> - Keebler1
> 
> - RichBolduc


I don't think "cats" is a good theme.


----------



## Bluenote38

> Okay so we know he got it and apparently liked it so I will reveal it. . .why. . .because I am pretty proud of it dang it. lol.
> 
> I am calling this the backyard whammer. Its made from black walnut that I fell, milled, dried and now am working with. It was hit by lightening and was dying. So I salvaged it. It also is made from Bing cherry from my father-in-laws back yard. So all recycled wood.
> 
> As a bonus I made an awl from the same woods with the addition of a third wood that I have no idea what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - d_sinsley


Sweet mallet and awl. I really like the lay up for the awl handle, gives me an idea for the next swap ;-)


----------



## hungrypacman

I got to apologize to d_sinsley, had a busy evening on Friday and then realized I didn't have good enough photos and the artificial light would not do justice!

Devon sent a really beautiful mallet named Backyard Whammer, with silky smooth finish and gently rounded edges. Both the handle and the head are laminated, with black walnut sides and Bing cherry (!!!) in the middle. The rectangular handle is surprisingly comfortable and makes it easy to control the yaw angle when hitting. The head has soft leather on the striking faces and there's some lead shot inside, which makes it into a great dead blow mallet. The mallet is perfectly sized for careful chisel work: not too big, just enough heft to produce a good strike without the danger of losing control and overdoing it.



















There was a surprise tool inside the package, as well as a handwritten letter from Devon. I immediately regretted that I sent out my package early and didn't think of doing something similar!

And the surprise tool: an awl! Made from the same wood, with a really cool ferrule. The very end of the tip is slightly blunted, probably for better strength?




























Couldn't be happier with both tools, both will find a lot of use: I'm learning the proper use of chisels and so far have been lacking a good mallet, and the awl is always useful (and the ones that I have had so far are either specialized, e.g. with a diamond-shaped blade for leatherworking, or not quite reliable/well-designed).


----------



## hungrypacman

> Ok… Hungrypacman sent the perfect mallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s not one of those monster mallets for assembling Ikea sh*$&t that would sit in the corner (because I never buy Ikea) but a regular user for dovetailing, trimming and fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s smaller and easy to wield. And a bit heavier than it s size would indicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head is laminated with one face cut back by about 2 degrees and the opposing face gently rounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle is a pale open porous wood that look familiar but I can t place it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handle curves are really sweet and it s a pleasure to pick up and use. Can t wait to put it through its paces.
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Thank you, Bill!

I was going for "a really small mallet that is still useful". It doesn't have spectacular looks of the other mallets I see you all made, but it should serve its purpose. To make sure that it's not too light, given the size, I filled 2 cavities in the head with nickel-tungsten alloy shot and potted with epoxy.

Due to inexperience (both in general and with these specific wood) I wasted a lot of time on the simple shaping of the mallet. Both white oak and chichipate endgrains were much harder to shape than I expected, and making things square and symmetrical is never easy if you don't know what the hell you are doing


----------



## Thorbjorn88

Any minute now….


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks for posting that Hungrypacman! )

So while we wait for Thor's package to get there, I'll show you the bonus item that almost was…

Originally, I had an old Ward's Master hatchet I was going to polish up and re-handle as my bonus item. Tben I got John's name and he had this:


So, I made him a carver's mallet instead . Which was fine because by that time I had grown fond of this hatchet. I still haven't wedged the handle in yet or polished and sharpened the head but here is where I was when I changed course.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Your mail person drives on one of those nascar tracks with the high angle in the turn. AWESOME!


----------



## DavePolaschek

Thanks, Dave. I really needed that reverse root beer neti-pot effect today.



> Your mail person drives on one of those nascar tracks with the high angle in the turn. AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


----------



## TEK73

Standing that long by the mailbox - it better be a hot mallet in that package. You might have built one yourself by now if you hadn't been standing down there by the mailbox!



> Any minute now….
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


----------



## Thorbjorn88

I think we saved the best for last! Bill sent 3 amazing mallets.










First is a big one with a Brazilian cherry head with an osage orange handle. This one feels awesome in the hand and packs a lot of heft.










Next is nice medium sized mallet I think I'm going to use for chisel work. The head is lignum vitae, which I've been interested in for a while. And the handle is made of bloodwood. This one is gorgeous, I don't think I've seen bloodwood before, I'm blown away.










And finally Bill made this awesome little tapper with a heavy brass head. The handle is Brazillian Ebony. It looks and feels awesome, I've never used one of these so I'm excited to give it a go!










Thanks Bill! These are truly awesome mallets. These have really gotten me excited about upping my game for the next swap!


----------



## EarlS

Nice haul Dave - Bill always makes great stuff for the swaps.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I think we saved the best for last! Bill sent 3 amazing mallets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First is a big one with a Brazilian cherry head with an osage orange handle. This one feels awesome in the hand and packs a lot of heft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is nice medium sized mallet I think I m going to use for chisel work. The head is lignum vitae, which I ve been interested in for a while. And the handle is made of bloodwood. This one is gorgeous, I don t think I ve seen bloodwood before, I m blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Bill made this awesome little tapper with a heavy brass head. The handle is Brazillian Ebony. It looks and feels awesome, I ve never used one of these so I m excited to give it a go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bill! These are truly awesome mallets. These have really gotten me excited about upping my game for the next swap!
> 
> - Thorbjorn88


Happy to see that they finally arrived! I think routing through Pittsburgh slowed the pkg down a bit


----------



## Bluenote38

With LJ'er MikeACG in Mackinaw City. Beer, stories, good food, and a shaper traded hands. I think I'll try to use it for the next swap!!


----------



## RichBolduc

Time to start my turning club ornament swap item










Rich


----------



## HokieKen

Hey Mike! Who's that fella that stole all your beers?! Looks like a good time 

Bill, that's an excellent package you sent Thor! I really like the little square head brass one. Well done man. I'm glad it was worth Thor's wait!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Guys, I can't keep up with all the posts. I also don't have time to post my project, or for that matter the desk I built 5 months ago.
But I am absolutely blown away by what you guys have made. Considering my recipient made one of the finest pieces of the swap, I feel pretty inadequate for what I sent. 
I hope to check all the projects tonight but we'll see.

You guys did a great job, I had a blast participating, and hope to do it again soon!

Thanks Keebler for managing, Kenny for sending, and Dave K for so graciously receiving mine.


----------



## duckmilk

The project posts I've seen all used 2019 mallet swap, not 2019malletswap. So I'm going to post mine with both tags. What does everyone think?
I've got mine ready to post, but have to go clean horse stalls first.


----------



## Keebler1

That works Duck


----------



## Keebler1

Ill post my project sometime this week


----------



## hairy

I am so glad that I did not make a brass mallet for this swap. I thought about it. What I had in mind would have been embarrassing next to all the great brass mallets here.


----------



## d_sinsley

> I got to apologize to d_sinsley, had a busy evening on Friday and then realized I didn t have good enough photos and the artificial light would not do justice!


Its all good. Glad you got it and appreciate it.


----------



## TEK73

Hmm, as it currently is:
if I in 1/2 year from now access this thread and follow the tag 2019malletswap I will find this thread and a few projects.
And I will think that is it, as I have no reason to search the other tags - or?

Sorry, maybe I just do not understand how the tagging is supposed to work.


----------



## mikeacg

Finally got to meet LJer Bill Berklich and his lovely wife Ruth today at a great place called Biere de Mac which is a wonderful little brewery/pub under the Mighty Mackinac Bridge. The fellow with the flight of beers is the famous 'Bob the Brewer' which you've heard me talk about in the past (he has participated in the last 2 beer swaps as a contributor - Duckmilk received a NEIPA (New England IPA) as part of his bonus gifts and Kenny got 2 Bacon Beers as part of his swap). I haven't dragged him to the dark side (woodworking) yet but I am working on that! I talked him into driving me down to Mackinac City as I have a rear wheel bearing going out on the hearse and didn't want to chance it. I promised him beer and he said, "What time do we leave?"

I'm in Tony! (Tony got my name for my first time swap and taught me the ropes for which I am eternally grateful!)


----------



## duckmilk

> Hmm, as it currently is:
> if I in 1/2 year from now access this thread and follow the tag 2019malletswap I will find this thread and a few projects.
> And I will think that is it, as I have no reason to search the other tags - or?
> 
> Sorry, maybe I just do not understand how the tagging is supposed to work.
> 
> - TEK73


TEK, the tagging is supposed to put them all together as you know. But, in past swaps, some have tagged their posts a little differently and they all don't end up in the same spot. It's a shame to not be able to see them all at once but it happens. Everyone should go edit their posts with both tags but that rarely happens and a few aren't seen. The ones that have come to my email were all tagged with the space between the words, so I'm tagging mine both ways.


----------



## duckmilk

It's great you got to meet the brewer of some of the beers we've sampled Mike. Nice!


----------



## Keebler1

I also put it in the instructions in case someone rads it and sees it


----------



## EarlS

TEK - tagging helps with the search function in LJ. By putting 2019 Mallet Swap in the tag box at the bottom of your project post, anyone that wants to look at all of the 2019 mallet swap projects can find them without having to do multiple searches. Does that help?


----------



## duckmilk

Project posted. It's a little long gents but I tend to ramble when drinking, hehehe ;-)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sorry guys, I been out of town all day. Some beautiful mallets came out while I was gone! Nice job on the swap everyone.

Keebler, super job running the swap and thanks for doing it.

Rich, I'll see your three cats and raise you three. I have a six pack of cats. Really gave Ken a fit when he came over back in the spring!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Mine is up


----------



## duckmilk

I had some comments so I thought I would share the inspirational videos for the mallet builds. I think Keebler asked for one.

rawhide

hdpe


----------



## duckmilk

Very cool Jeff. That is a great and original design!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Way off topic but a week ago we discussed micro-sized end mills. I bought the 0.010" Kenny recommended and got these results:


















Very pleased with this level of detail.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, that looks super John!


----------



## Keebler1

Is that a cnc your doing that with John? If so what model?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

excellent work John super GR8 detail :<))


----------



## duckmilk

That looks great John! Don't let the govt see that ;-)


----------



## mikeacg

You got my attention John! Those tiny bits scare me half to death but if I'm ever going to start making instrument necks in-house, I'm going to have to suck it up and try!


----------



## Lazyman

Since we are back on the CNC topic, I did this for a family friend for his Eagle Scout ceremony a couple of days ago using a V-bit. The wood is about 2" across. I may never buy a congratulations card again.


----------



## HokieKen

Excellent Nathan!


----------



## JohnMcClure

Great job Nathan! Excellent detail! And yes, you are now at a higher level when it comes to meaningful moments in people's lives (weddings, etc)


----------



## Bluenote38

Nathan - Awesome!!


----------



## mikeacg

Well played Nathan! You are catching on fast! Ready to try some 3D yet?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Damn nice Nathan! Awesome.


----------



## bndawgs

Alright, need help with this. What's the official name of the metal piece? Son decided that this drawer was a step ladder.


----------



## Mosquito

I've always just called them center drawer slide, or center mount drawer slide… not sure if they have an "official" name, but that usually nets the result I need


----------



## bndawgs

Thanks. I saw those while searching, but I forgot about the other half still in the dresser. Smh I need a beer


----------



## Lazyman

> Well played Nathan! You are catching on fast! Ready to try some 3D yet?
> 
> - mikeacg


I tried this just as an experiment right after I got it. Not the best piece of wood because of the knot but it was just a test anyway.









The VCarve Desktop software that came with my machine has some 3D clip art and I followed one of the tutorials for generating the tool paths. What I need to figure out is how to create the 3D image in the first place. I assume that will require some other software.

2D with the V-bit is super easy. I came up with this maker's mark to carve or have a brand made but it literally takes about 3 minutes, including setup, to do with the CNC.


----------



## JohnMcClure

Mine is up!

finally!


----------



## TEK73

OK, mine is up to:



At last…


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok - I don't know how you guys did that with the picture and stuff but mine's up too


----------



## TEK73

> Ok - I don t know how you guys did that with the picture and stuff but mine s up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bill Berklich


Below the project post there are a area where you can copy a embed link from - we're using that one


----------



## duckmilk

> - Lazyman


I like it!


----------



## EarlS

I might as well try embedding my project.



Well look at that. It worked and I learned something new today so I can go to sleep happy.


----------



## mikeacg

> The VCarve Desktop software that came with my machine has some 3D clip art and I followed one of the tutorials for generating the tool paths. What I need to figure out is how to create the 3D image in the first place. I assume that will require some other software.
> 
> - Lazyman


Nathan,

I forgot they added 3D capabilities to VCarve…

Creating 3D? 
Best choice would be to upgrade from VCarve to Aspire but it is pricy! 
Blender is a free 3D program that does a lot of cool things but has a steep learning curve. 
I'm doing some work in ZBrush Core which is an intuitive program that is like a streamlined version of ZBrush. It doesn't have all the rendering capabilities but for what we do, that stuff is wasted. Core is selling for $149 which is pretty reasonable for what it does. 
You can still get free copies of Sculptris on the ZBrush website but it is no longer supported. That would be a good place to start as it would be a way to learn their software without spending any money and then you could upgrade to Core. Sculptris may not run on newer computers…


----------



## mikeacg

Duplicate post…


----------



## Bluenote38

Haha!! It works - and like Earl, I learnt sump'n new… Thanks


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks Mike, I will check it out.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry i had to try it now I learnt sumthin new also :<))


----------



## duckmilk

OK, for embed this project there are 2 options; html or url/img. Which do you use (I'm not tech savvy)? I'm guessing url/img but that's just my first guess.


----------



## HokieKen

> OK, for embed this project there are 2 options; html or url/img. Which do you use (I m not tech savvy)? I m guessing url/img but that s just my first guess.
> 
> - duckmilk


I'll take option 3… Lumberjocks ;-) Just copy the code that's there by default and paste it into your text box Duck.


----------



## Keebler1

Mines finally up


----------



## duckmilk

Thanks Kenny!



Got it!


----------



## Bluenote38

Ok… First use photo. Light chiseling on an Eagle project tonight.


----------



## HokieKen

Oooh, the fancy "no look" chisel strike. Well played Bill. Well played.


----------



## GrantA

I spy a *giant* mallet on top of that shelf! Watch out Bill you'll end up with a chisel in your toe :-(


----------



## Bluenote38

ROFL… When the mallet is just that good ;-)


----------



## duckmilk

Good eye Grant! I thought it was a bird house with a long perch sticking out the side.


----------



## mikeacg

I think he's safe! They just use him for the posed shots and don't give him anything sharp (The MSU shirt gives it away)....
Just kidding Bill!


----------



## Bluenote38

> Good eye Grant! I thought it was a bird house with a long perch sticking out the side.
> 
> - duckmilk





> Good eye Grant! I thought it was a bird house with a long perch sticking out the side.
> 
> - duckmilk


Bird house is close. It's my son's Summer Camp name stake. I could not figure out what he was up to for the longest time. It took first place.


----------



## Bluenote38

> I think he s safe! They just use him for the posed shots and don t give him anything sharp (The MSU shirt gives it away)....
> Just kidding Bill!
> 
> - mikeacg


Well you've gotta admit that other than the mallet (suitably hidden) I'm the best looking thing in e picture ;-)

And I do have to admit MSU did suffer a blistering defeat at the hands of Michigan.


----------



## HokieKen

Is that a fence locking lever in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?



> - Bill Berklich


----------



## HokieKen

Here ya go Jeff. Headed your way!


----------



## Lazyman

That's a huge penny!.


----------



## HokieKen

That's what all the girls say too Nathan.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here ya go Jeff. Headed your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - HokieKen


Wow, nice Ken. Time for me to get busy now. Thanks to everyone that helped on this project. Mikeacg, John McClure and HokieKen. It's great when lumberjocks come together!


----------



## mikeacg

I can't wait to see the finished result Jeff!


----------

